# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրություններ 2018

## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկեք ստեղ բզբզանք։

Ազգային առաջընթացն ո՞վ ա։ Վռոձի ակտիվիստներ են, բայց ցուցակում ոչ մի ծանոթ անուն չկա։

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ես կընտրեմ այն ուժին, որը հստակ հակակշիռ կդառնա Նիկոլին։ Նիկոլի թիմը գլխովին փոփոխման է ենթակա։ Գործի գլխին գործից տեղյակ մարդ է պետք։Համոզված եմ, եթե ընտրությունները արտահերթ չլինեին, դժվար Քպ-ն նույն վարկանիշով նույնչափ հեղինակություն վայելեր

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ես կընտրեմ այն ուժին, որը հստակ հակակշիռ կդառնա Նիկոլին։ Նիկոլի թիմը գլխովին փոփոխման է ենթակա։ Գործի գլխին գործից տեղյակ մարդ է պետք։Համոզված եմ, եթե ընտրությունները արտահերթ չլինեին, դժվար Քպ-ն նույն վարկանիշով նույնչափ հեղինակություն վայելեր


Եվ ու՞մ ես տեսնում որպես հակակշիռ,գործից տեղյակ ուժ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ կլինի, ոնց որ միշտ, թեման սկսվի ընտրություններին մասնակցող կուակցություններից անուններով ու ցուցաներով, ասենք առաջին տաս համարները էլի, չէ՞։

----------

Lion (20.11.2018), Գաղթական (20.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

Թեև ընտրություններին չեմ մասնակցելու, բայց կարծիքս ամեն դեպքում գրեմ:
Գերմանիայում քվեարկում եմ բացառապես սոցիալ-դեմոկրատների օգտին, որովհետև ինքս էլ նույն սոցիալ-քաղաքական հայացքներն ունեմ: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանին, ապա հույս ունեմ, որ ՔՈ-ն ժամանակի հետ կաճի ու կուսակցական ամուր ուժ կդառնա: Բայց էս պահին իրենք անունից բացի ոչինչ չունեն, ու իմ ձայնը հաստատ չէր գնա մի քանի օր առաջ ոտի վրա ստեղծված ինչ-որ անորոշ կուսակցության, թեկուզ և անունը սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական լինի:
Հայաստանում էս պահին միայն մի քաղաքական ուժ կա, որին ձայն կտայի, ու դա ՔՊ-ն է: Եթե անգամ մնացած ամեն ինչ մի կողմ թողնենք, մենակ էն, թե ինչ ձևով արեցին հեղափոխությունը ու ոնց կարողացան մարդկանց միախմբել, արդեն հերիք է, որ իրենց համար քվեարկեի:

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեև ընտրություններին չեմ մասնակցելու, բայց կարծիքս ամեն դեպքում գրեմ:
> Գերմանիայում քվեարկում եմ բացառապես սոցիալ-դեմոկրատների օգտին, որովհետև ինքս էլ նույն սոցիալ-քաղաքական հայացքներն ունեմ: 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանին, ապա հույս ունեմ, որ ՔՈ-ն ժամանակի հետ կաճի ու կուսակցական ամուր ուժ կդառնա: Բայց էս պահին իրենք անունից բացի ոչինչ չունեն, ու իմ ձայնը հաստատ չէր գնա մի քանի օր առաջ ոտի վրա ստեղծված ինչ-որ անորոշ կուսակցության, թեկուզ և անունը սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական լինի:
> Հայաստանում էս պահին միայն մի քաղաքական ուժ կա, որին ձայն կտայի, ու դա ՔՊ-ն է: Եթե անգամ մնացած ամեն ինչ մի կողմ թողնենք, մենակ էն, թե ինչ ձևով արեցին հեղափոխությունը ու ոնց կարողացան մարդկանց միախմբել, արդեն հերիք է, որ իրենց համար քվեարկեի:


Ռիփ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հեղափոխությունը ՔՊ֊ի մենաշնորհը չի։ Ավելին՝ հեղափոխության սցենարի բավական կարևոր բաղադրիչներ ՔՈ֊ից լիքը մարդիկ են արել, որոնք հեղափոխությունից հետո ՔՊ֊ն ստվերեց, ու ոնց որ թե հաջողվել ա, որտև սենց գրառումներ են հայտնվում։
Սահակյան Սուրենի հետ երկու տարի առաջ հանդիպել էի։ Ասում էր՝ ընկերներով հավաքվում, ուսումնասիրում են աշխարհի բոլոր անարյուն հեղափոխությունները։ Ֆիլմեր են նայում ու գրքեր կարդում, ուզում են նման բան Հայաստանում անել։ Էն ժամանակ խնդացի, ասեցի՝ Հայաստանում տենց բան չի լինի։ Իսկ հեղափոխության օրերին իրենք գծած քարտեզ ունեին, թե որ փողոցը ոնց պիտի փակվի։ Ապակենտրոնացված պայքարի գաղափարը լրիվ իրենցն էր։ Ու հիմա ահավոր անարդար ա, երբ հեղափոխությունն ամբողջությամբ ՔՊ֊ին ա վերագրվում, որովհետև այլ ուժեր, էդ թվում ՔՈ֊ի ժողովուրդը բավական կարևոր դեր են ունեցել հեղափոխությունն իրականացնելիս։

----------

Alphaone (25.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հեղափոխությունը ՔՊ֊ի մենաշնորհը չի։ Ավելին՝ հեղափոխության սցենարի բավական կարևոր բաղադրիչներ ՔՈ֊ից լիքը մարդիկ են արել, որոնք հեղափոխությունից հետո ՔՊ֊ն ստվերեց, ու ոնց որ թե հաջողվել ա, որտև սենց գրառումներ են հայտնվում։
> Սահակյան Սուրենի հետ երկու տարի առաջ հանդիպել էի։ Ասում էր՝ ընկերներով հավաքվում, ուսումնասիրում են աշխարհի բոլոր անարյուն հեղափոխությունները։ Ֆիլմեր են նայում ու գրքեր կարդում, ուզում են նման բան Հայաստանում անել։ Էն ժամանակ խնդացի, ասեցի՝ Հայաստանում տենց բան չի լինի։ Իսկ հեղափոխության օրերին իրենք գծած քարտեզ ունեին, թե որ փողոցը ոնց պիտի փակվի։ Ապակենտրոնացված պայքարի գաղափարը լրիվ իրենցն էր։ Ու հիմա ահավոր անարդար ա, երբ հեղափոխությունն ամբողջությամբ ՔՊ֊ին ա վերագրվում, որովհետև այլ ուժեր, էդ թվում ՔՈ֊ի ժողովուրդը բավական կարևոր դեր են ունեցել հեղափոխությունն իրականացնելիս։



Ամբողջ ազգն է կանգնած հեղափոխության հետևում, ոչ միայն ՔՈ-ի դեմքերը: Բայց հեղափոխությունն առանց Փաշինյանի չէր լինի. սա ինձ համար անժխտելի փաստ է՝ անունը մենաշնորհ դնենք, թե չէ: Ու ես էսքանը շատ լավ հասկանում եմ՝ ամեն մի մանրուքը քննադատել ուզենալուց առաջ:

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018), Freeman (20.11.2018), Աթեիստ (20.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամբողջ ազգն է կանգնած հեղափոխության հետևում, ոչ միայն ՔՈ-ի դեմքերը: Բայց հեղափոխությունն առանց Փաշինյանի չէր լինի. սա ինձ համար անժխտելի փաստ է՝ անունը մենաշնորհ դնենք, թե չէ: Ու ես էսքանը շատ լավ հասկանում եմ՝ ամեն մի մանրուքը քննադատել ուզենալուց առաջ:


Նույն կերպ առանց ապակենտրոն պայքարի չէր լինի, իսկ ապակենտրոն պայքարի գաղափարը ու կոնկրետ փողոցները ՔՈ֊ի ու մի խումբ այլ մարդկանց գաղափարն էր (էդ մի խումբ այլ մարդկանց մի մասը ՔՊ֊ից ա, մի մասն էլ քաղաքականություն չի մտել)։ Թե չէ Նիկոլը մենակով եթե հեղափոխություն անող էր, 2008֊ին կաներ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ռիփ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հեղափոխությունը ՔՊ֊ի մենաշնորհը չի։ Ավելին՝ հեղափոխության սցենարի բավական կարևոր բաղադրիչներ ՔՈ֊ից լիքը մարդիկ են արել, որոնք հեղափոխությունից հետո ՔՊ֊ն ստվերեց, ու ոնց որ թե հաջողվել ա, որտև սենց գրառումներ են հայտնվում։
> Սահակյան Սուրենի հետ երկու տարի առաջ հանդիպել էի։ Ասում էր՝ ընկերներով հավաքվում, ուսումնասիրում են աշխարհի բոլոր անարյուն հեղափոխությունները։ Ֆիլմեր են նայում ու գրքեր կարդում, ուզում են նման բան Հայաստանում անել։ Էն ժամանակ խնդացի, ասեցի՝ Հայաստանում տենց բան չի լինի։ Իսկ հեղափոխության օրերին իրենք գծած քարտեզ ունեին, թե որ փողոցը ոնց պիտի փակվի։ Ապակենտրոնացված պայքարի գաղափարը լրիվ իրենցն էր։ Ու հիմա ահավոր անարդար ա, երբ հեղափոխությունն ամբողջությամբ ՔՊ֊ին ա վերագրվում, որովհետև այլ ուժեր, էդ թվում ՔՈ֊ի ժողովուրդը բավական կարևոր դեր են ունեցել հեղափոխությունն իրականացնելիս։


Բյուր, ես էլ ՔՈ-ից մարդու գիտեմ, որ ինչքան որ տարիներով իշխանություններին էր քննադատում, էդքան էլ առաջին օրվանից էս շարժմանը։
Էդքան էլ միանշանակ չի, էլի։

Ընտրությունը գնալու ա ոչ անձանց համար, ու եթե էդ կուսակցությունից մի քանի հոգի էլ ինչ որ մասնակցություն ունեցել ա, Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը կասկածների տեղիք չի տալիս, ու եթե դնում գնահատում ենք հեղափոխությանը մասնակցությամբ կարծում եմ ակնհայտ ա, որ Նիկոլը մենակով շատ ավելին արեցի, քան ասենք ՔՈ-ի սաղ իմացածդ մարդիկ։

Դրա համար, եթե մարդու համար ընտրության չափանիշ ա հեղափոխությունը, ուրեմն ՔՊ-ն այլընտրանք չունի հենց մենակ էն պատճառով, որ Նիկոլը դրա մեջ ա։

Որ անցնում ես ավելի գաղափարական քննարկման, տուպիկ ա, որտև չկա կուսակցությունների էդ գաղափարական բազան։

----------

Freeman (20.11.2018), ivy (20.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ ՔՈ-ից մարդու գիտեմ, որ ինչքան որ տարիներով իշխանություններին էր քննադատում, էդքան էլ առաջին օրվանից էս շարժմանը։
> Էդքան էլ միանշանակ չի, էլի։
> 
> Ընտրությունը գնալու ա ոչ անձանց համար, ու եթե էդ կուսակցությունից մի քանի հոգի էլ ինչ որ մասնակցություն ունեցել ա, Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը կասկածների տեղիք չի տալիս, ու եթե դնում գնահատում ենք հեղափոխությանը մասնակցությամբ կարծում եմ ակնհայտ ա, որ Նիկոլը մենակով շատ ավելին արեցի, քան ասենք ՔՈ-ի սաղ իմացածդ մարդիկ։
> 
> Դրա համար, եթե մարդու համար ընտրության չափանիշ ա հեղափոխությունը, ուրեմն ՔՊ-ն այլընտրանք չունի հենց մենակ էն պատճառով, որ Նիկոլը դրա մեջ ա։
> 
> Որ անցնում ես ավելի գաղափարական քննարկման, տուպիկ ա, որտև չկա կուսակցությունների էդ գաղափարական բազան։


Արտ, իհարկե Նիկոլը մեծ դեր ունեցավ ու լիքը ճիշտ քայլեր արեց։ Բայց ինքը որևէ հաջողության չէր հասնի, եթե սաղ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված դրսերում չլիներ։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված չէր լինի, եթե էդ մի խումբ մարդիկ Նիկոլին նախ խորհուրդ չտային ապակենտրոնացված պայքար տանել, հետո չկազմակերպեին ապակենտրոնացված ակցիաներ զանազան տեղերում։ Ախր անգամ Երևանում լինելու օրերին եմ իմ աչքով տեսել, թե ոնց էին էդ խմբերը խիստ կազմակերպված աշխատում, երեկոյան էլ հավաքվում, որոշում, թե հետո ինչ են անելու։ Եթե ակումբի գրառումները փորփրես, դեռ էն օրերին էի ասում, որ մենակ Նիկոլը չի, ստեղ ուրիշ կազմակերպված ուժեր էլ կան։ Շատ էլ որ հարթակներում ու էկրաններին մենակ ինքն ու իրա մարդիկ էին։ Ամբողջ հեղափոխությունը Նիկոլին վերագրելով՝ դու իրան տալիս ես էդ փրկչի ստատուսը, ինչ ժողովրդի մեծ մասն ա անում, ու դա վտանգավոր ա։ Մանավանդ որ վերջերս էլ Նիկոլը սկսել ա լիքը բլթցնել ու շատերին ջղայնացնել։ Եթե էդքանով հանդերձ մեկ ա ՔՊ֊ի իշխանությունն եք ուզում, ապա ասելիք չունեմ։

Ի դեպ, ՔՈ֊ի մանդարինի գաղափարը շատ լավն ա։ Ափսոս, որ մի քիչ անհասկանալի են ներկայացնում, ու չես հասկանա մանդարինն ինչ ա, եթե չիմանաս գաղափարապես ինչ են ներկայացնում։ Ու հա՛, իրանք գաղափարական կուսակցություն են, բավական ուժեղ են իրանց գաղափարների հարցում։ Բայց լավ չեն ներկայացնում էդ գաղափարները սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատիային լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց։

----------


## Chuk

> Ռիփ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հեղափոխությունը ՔՊ֊ի մենաշնորհը չի։ Ավելին՝ հեղափոխության սցենարի բավական կարևոր բաղադրիչներ ՔՈ֊ից լիքը մարդիկ են արել, որոնք հեղափոխությունից հետո ՔՊ֊ն ստվերեց, ու ոնց որ թե հաջողվել ա, որտև սենց գրառումներ են հայտնվում։
> Սահակյան Սուրենի հետ երկու տարի առաջ հանդիպել էի։ Ասում էր՝ ընկերներով հավաքվում, ուսումնասիրում են աշխարհի բոլոր անարյուն հեղափոխությունները։ Ֆիլմեր են նայում ու գրքեր կարդում, ուզում են նման բան Հայաստանում անել։ Էն ժամանակ խնդացի, ասեցի՝ Հայաստանում տենց բան չի լինի։ Իսկ հեղափոխության օրերին իրենք գծած քարտեզ ունեին, թե որ փողոցը ոնց պիտի փակվի։ Ապակենտրոնացված պայքարի գաղափարը լրիվ իրենցն էր։ Ու հիմա ահավոր անարդար ա, երբ հեղափոխությունն ամբողջությամբ ՔՊ֊ին ա վերագրվում, որովհետև այլ ուժեր, էդ թվում ՔՈ֊ի ժողովուրդը բավական կարևոր դեր են ունեցել հեղափոխությունն իրականացնելիս։


Բյուր, մինչև հեղափոխությունը հարնուրավոր մարդիկ ուսումնասիրել են անարյուն հեղափոխություններն էլ, այլ երկրների փորձն էլ, իսկ հեղափոխություննարել են Նիկոլն իր մերձավոր թիմով։

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, իհարկե Նիկոլը մեծ դեր ունեցավ ու լիքը ճիշտ քայլեր արեց։ Բայց ինքը որևէ հաջողության չէր հասնի, եթե սաղ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված դրսերում չլիներ։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված չէր լինի, եթե էդ մի խումբ մարդիկ Նիկոլին նախ խորհուրդ չտային ապակենտրոնացված պայքար տանել, հետո չկազմակերպեին ապակենտրոնացված ակցիաներ զանազան տեղերում։ Ախր անգամ Երևանում լինելու օրերին եմ իմ աչքով տեսել, թե ոնց էին էդ խմբերը խիստ կազմակերպված աշխատում, երեկոյան էլ հավաքվում, որոշում, թե հետո ինչ են անելու։ Եթե ակումբի գրառումները փորփրես, դեռ էն օրերին էի ասում, որ մենակ Նիկոլը չի, ստեղ ուրիշ կազմակերպված ուժեր էլ կան։ Շատ էլ որ հարթակներում ու էկրաններին մենակ ինքն ու իրա մարդիկ էին։ Ամբողջ հեղափոխությունը Նիկոլին վերագրելով՝ դու իրան տալիս ես էդ փրկչի ստատուսը, ինչ ժողովրդի մեծ մասն ա անում, ու դա վտանգավոր ա։ Մանավանդ որ վերջերս էլ Նիկոլը սկսել ա լիքը բլթցնել ու շատերին ջղայնացնել։ Եթե էդքանով հանդերձ մեկ ա ՔՊ֊ի իշխանությունն եք ուզում, ապա ասելիք չունեմ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, ՔՈ֊ի մանդարինի գաղափարը շատ լավն ա։ Ափսոս, որ մի քիչ անհասկանալի են ներկայացնում, ու չես հասկանա մանդարինն ինչ ա, եթե չիմանաս գաղափարապես ինչ են ներկայացնում։ Ու հա՛, իրանք գաղափարական կուսակցություն են, բավական ուժեղ են իրանց գաղափարների հարցում։ Բայց լավ չեն ներկայացնում էդ գաղափարները սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատիային լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց։


Բյուր, ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, առանց կոնկրետ Նիկոլի անձի, իրա խարիզմայի, իրա վերջին տաս տարիների գործունության՝ այդ թվում ԱԺ-ում, իրա էներգիայի, կազմակերպչական ջիղի, էն Սերժիկի հետ խոսալուց մուննաթ ռյուկզակի, էտ օրը միջազգային լրատվամիջոցներին տված հանպատրաստից հարցազրույցի, ու կոնկրետ իրա կողքը կանգնածների, հեղափոխությունը չէր լինելու։ Նենց որ, ՔՊ-ն ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն պիտի ունենա, ՆԻկոլը պիտի վարչապետ դառնա, ու պետք ա ստանձնեն պատասխանատվություն առնվազն հաջորդ հինգ տարվա համար։ 

Ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե կլինի ԱԺ-ում որակով ընդդիմություն, թե՞ ոչ։ Ես ոչ մի ձևի չեմ ուզում, որ ընդդիմությունը լինի ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ դեմագոգների տեսքով, դրա համար էլ ձայնս տալու եմ Մենքին կամ Լույսին։

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, իհարկե Նիկոլը մեծ դեր ունեցավ ու լիքը ճիշտ քայլեր արեց։ Բայց ինքը որևէ հաջողության չէր հասնի, եթե սաղ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված դրսերում չլիներ։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը ապակենտրոնացված չէր լինի, եթե էդ մի խումբ մարդիկ Նիկոլին նախ խորհուրդ չտային ապակենտրոնացված պայքար տանել, հետո չկազմակերպեին ապակենտրոնացված ակցիաներ զանազան տեղերում։ Ախր անգամ Երևանում լինելու օրերին եմ իմ աչքով տեսել, թե ոնց էին էդ խմբերը խիստ կազմակերպված աշխատում, երեկոյան էլ հավաքվում, որոշում, թե հետո ինչ են անելու։ Եթե ակումբի գրառումները փորփրես, դեռ էն օրերին էի ասում, որ մենակ Նիկոլը չի, ստեղ ուրիշ կազմակերպված ուժեր էլ կան։ Շատ էլ որ հարթակներում ու էկրաններին մենակ ինքն ու իրա մարդիկ էին։ Ամբողջ հեղափոխությունը Նիկոլին վերագրելով՝ դու իրան տալիս ես էդ փրկչի ստատուսը, ինչ ժողովրդի մեծ մասն ա անում, ու դա վտանգավոր ա։ Մանավանդ որ վերջերս էլ Նիկոլը սկսել ա լիքը բլթցնել ու շատերին ջղայնացնել։ Եթե էդքանով հանդերձ մեկ ա ՔՊ֊ի իշխանությունն եք ուզում, ապա ասելիք չունեմ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, ՔՈ֊ի մանդարինի գաղափարը շատ լավն ա։ Ափսոս, որ մի քիչ անհասկանալի են ներկայացնում, ու չես հասկանա մանդարինն ինչ ա, եթե չիմանաս գաղափարապես ինչ են ներկայացնում։ Ու հա՛, իրանք գաղափարական կուսակցություն են, բավական ուժեղ են իրանց գաղափարների հարցում։ Բայց լավ չեն ներկայացնում էդ գաղափարները սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատիային լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց։


Բյուր ջան, օրինակ դու գիտե՞ս թե ապակենտրոնացված պայքարը կորդինացնելու գործում ինչ մեծ աշխատանք են արել կոնգրեսականները։ Եթե չգիտես, կարող ես հարցնել և՛ ՔՈի ժովովրդից, և՛ ՔՊի։ Բայց դա իրավունք չի տալիս ինձ հաղթանակը քաշել ՀԱԿի կողմը։

Ի դեպ ապակենտրոնականի առաջարկը ՔՊից ա եղել։

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018), Աթեիստ (20.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մինչև հեղափոխությունը հարնուրավոր մարդիկ ուսումնասիրել են անարյուն հեղափոխություններն էլ, այլ երկրների փորձն էլ, իսկ հեղափոխություննարել են Նիկոլն իր մերձավոր թիմով։


Արտ, չէ ու էլի չէ, Նիկոլի մերձավոր թիմը չի մենակ։ Կամ էդ թիմը պաշտոն ստանալուց հետո ա մերձավոր դարձել։ Եղել են մարդիկ, որոնք հեղափոխությանն ակտիվ են էղել, պաշտոն ա առաջարկվել, հրաժարվել են, ու արդյունքում այլևս մերձավոր թիմ չեն։ Պետք չի էլի հեղափոխությունը Նիկոլի կռուգի մենաշնորհը սարքել։




> Բյուր, ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, առանց կոնկրետ Նիկոլի անձի, իրա խարիզմայի, իրա վերջին տաս տարիների գործունության՝ այդ թվում ԱԺ-ում, իրա էներգիայի, կազմակերպչական ջիղի, էն Սերժիկի հետ խոսալուց մուննաթ ռյուկզակի, էտ օրը միջազգային լրատվամիջոցներին տված հանպատրաստից հարցազրույցի, ու կոնկրետ իրա կողքը կանգնածների, հեղափոխությունը չէր լինելու։ Նենց որ, ՔՊ-ն ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն պիտի ունենա, ՆԻկոլը պիտի վարչապետ դառնա, ու պետք ա ստանձնեն պատասխանատվություն առնվազն հաջորդ հինգ տարվա համար։ 
> 
> Ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե կլինի ԱԺ-ում որակով ընդդիմություն, թե՞ ոչ։ Ես ոչ մի ձևի չեմ ուզում, որ ընդդիմությունը լինի ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ դեմագոգների տեսքով, դրա համար էլ ձայնս տալու եմ Մենքին կամ Լույսին։


Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ առանց Նիկոլի հեղափոխություն կլիներ, բայց ոչ էլ մենակ Նիկոլով կլիներ, ու պետք չի մնացածների մասնակցությունը թերագնահատել։ 
Ու բնական ու սպասելի ա, որ ՔՊ֊ն մեծամասնություն կունենա, բայց հարցը նրանում ա՝ ինչ տիպի։ Ես չէի ուզի, որ ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքներն ԱԺ֊ում կրկնվեն։ Ոչ էլ կուզեի, որ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ն լինի ընդդիմություն։ Բայց առավելևս ամենաշատը չի դզում էն պահը, որ ասում են՝ եթե հեղափոխության կողմից ես, պիտի ՔՊ֊ին ձայն տաս։ Էդ տրյուկը Երևանի ընտրություններին բավական ագրեսիվ գործածվեց, հիմա, բարեբախտաբար, ՔՊ֊ի կողմից գոնե դուրս չի գալիս, բայց իրանց ընտրողներից տարբեր ուժգնությամբ լսում եմ էդ արտահայտությունը, ու դա բավական տհաճ ա։ 




> Բյուր ջան, օրինակ դու գիտե՞ս թե ապակենտրոնացված պայքարը կորդինացնելու գործում ինչ մեծ աշխատանք են արել կոնգրեսականները։ Եթե չգիտես, կարող ես հարցնել և՛ ՔՈի ժովովրդից, և՛ ՔՊի։ Բայց դա իրավունք չի տալիս ինձ հաղթանակը քաշել ՀԱԿի կողմը։
> 
> Ի դեպ ապակենտրոնականի առաջարկը ՔՊից ա եղել։


Գիտեմ  :Smile:  
Ապակենտրոնի գաղափարը, սցենարն ու կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները տարել են խմբեր, որոնք վախտին անկուսակցական էին, հիմա ՔՈ֊ում կամ ՔՊ֊ում են, որոնց մեջ կային նաև ՀԱԿ֊ի անդամներ կամ էն ժամանակ էլ ՔՊ֊ի անդամ էին։ Այսինքն, ՔՊ֊ն մենակով չի էլի։ Պետք չի սաղ լավ բաներն իրանց վերագրել։ Ու ստեղ մի վտանգավոր բան էլ կա. հեղափոխության մենաշնորհը ՔՊ֊ին տալով՝ իրանց պատասխանատվությունից ազատում ա։ Այսինքն, ստացվում ա, որ ողջ ժողովուրդն ուզում էր ՔՊ֊ն գա իշխանության, ու ՔՊ֊ի ասածն ու արածն արտացոլում ա ժողովրդի ուզածը, ինչը կարա վատ հետևանքների բերի։

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, մենաշնորհը չենք տալիս։ Հեղափոխությունը բոլքրս ենք արել։ Բայց իրա շարժիչ ուժը Նիկոլենք ենք եղել՝ ւրանց քայլարշավից սկսած, երբ դեռ խնդում էինք։ 

Վերջին 10-15 տարիների ամբողջ պայքարը սրան նպաստել ա։ Բայց հաղթանակի հասնելու փուլի պայքարում շարժիչ ուժը Նկկոլենք են եղել։

ՔՈի ժողովուրդն օգնել քւ յեքա նպաստել ա
 ՀԱԿի ժողովուրդն օգնել ու յեքա նպաստել ա։ Ուրիշները օգնել ու յեքա նպաստել են։

Բայց շարժիչ ուժը, գաղափարներ գեներացնողը եղել ա ՔՊն։

Ռեստարտն ա անգնահատելի օգնել։ Բայց շարժիչը մեկ ա Նիկոլենք են եղել։

Հիմա պետք չի էս հաղթանակի վերմակը քաշել ՔՈի վրա։ Թե բա թե Սուրենը 2 տարի առաջ անարյուն հեղափոխության մասին գիրք էր կարդում։ Երբ ինքը էդ գիրքը կարդում էր, ես ու իմ ընկերներն իրանց ակցիաներին կանխում էինք ոստիկանների հետ բախումը։ Բայց չենք ասում, որ ուրեմն իրանց ակցիաները մենք ենք արել։

----------

Aurora (21.11.2018), ivy (20.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.11.2018), Վիշապ (20.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## varo987

Հեղափոխությունը եղելա ժողովրդի 10նյակ տարիների պայքարի արդյունք. 90-կաններից
96-ին ժողովուրդը մտավ ԱԺ մի քանիսի գլուխը ջարդեց.
99-ին Նաիրի խումբը մտավ ԱԺ մի քանի ժողովրդի արյունը խմողների գնդակահարեց.
2008-ի մարտի մեկը դաժան բախում ժողովրդի ու զորքի միջեվ 10զոհ.
Սասնա Ծռերը.

Արանքում լիքը միտինգներ տարբեր առիթներով.


Նիկոլը ու իրա կողքի ջահել ջահուլը, որ 4հոգով կենտրոնական խաչմերուկներ էին փակում ոչ մեկ չէր կպնում էտ իրանց շնորքը չէր, որ հիմաել իրար հետ կռիվ են անում թե ով արեց.
Ժողովուրդը տարիների ընթացում իշծանության սխմեց ու քիչ-քիչ նվաճեց իր ազատաությունը.

Էտ Կարգին Հայկո, Լիլու որ Նիկոլի ցուցակում բա մի 10-15-20տարի առաջ  ուր էին չկաին չէին պայքարում իշխանության դեմ., թե խոսքի 97թվին ժողովուրդը փողի մեջ լողումեր, իրավունքնել օտիդո պաշտպանվածեր.
Երբ որ ժողովրդուրդը պայքարեց երկրում նենց մթնոլորտ ստեղծեց որ ով չէր ալարում Սերժին մերեր քրվում, իշխանության դեմ պայքարելը դառել էր անշառ գործ նոր մտան մեջլիս.

----------


## Վիշապ

Պրինցիպի, Նիկոլն ու իր կողքի ջահել-ջուհուլն էլ են ժողովրդից, ՀՀԿ-ն էլ, ՀՀԴ-ն էլ, ՔՊ-ն էլ, ՔՈ-ն էլ, կաշառք տվողներն էլ, վերցնողներն էլ, թալանողներն էլ, թալանվողներն էլ, շուստրիներն էլ, հարիֆներն էլ, պայքարողներն էլ, դատարկապորտներն էլ...
Էս «ժողովուրդը արեց, չարեց»-ը անիմաստ թեմա է, ասեք՝ «հեղափոխական ոգով տոգորված մարդիկ»  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

@Chuk ջան, հարցում կցի, ինչ կլինի։

----------

Lion (22.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk ջան, հարցում կցի, ինչ կլինի։


Էսօր կանեմ։

----------


## Lion

Արա դե հուզիչա, էլի, էս... դեմագոգը - ես ձենց հանրապետականին եմ տալու - պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, նույն Մենուան չի ձգտում պաշտոնի, իսկ հանրապետականն էլ, ինչքան էլ ժողովրդին իրեն ատի, ինքը շարունակելույա սիրել ժողովրդին: Թեև գիտե՞ք... ով գիտի, կարողա էս այլասերվածը սիրելն ուրիշ ձևա պատկերացնում  :Wink: 

Արա, բայց ինչ դեմագոգա - ու հետարքիրն էնա, որ իրեն թվում է, թե ինքը հաջող դեմագոգ է, բայց իրականում ինքը նույնիսկ այդ ոլորտում էլ հաջող չի...

----------


## Գաղթական

#կարգախոս_ըլնեմ

Ես մտահոգվեցի, Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էկեք ստեղ բզբզանք։
> 
> Ազգային առաջընթացն ո՞վ ա։ Վռոձի ակտիվիստներ են, բայց ցուցակում ոչ մի ծանոթ անուն չկա։


Դու աչքիս հենց իրանց էլ քվերակես  :LOL: 




> ․․․․․ցուցակի 51.1%-ը կինն է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու աչքիս հենց իրանց էլ քվերակես


Որ քվեարկելու լինեի, ՔՈ֊ին կքվեարկեի  :Tongue:  Բայց չեմ քվեարկելու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ քվեարկելու լինեի, ՔՈ֊ին կքվեարկեի  Բայց չեմ քվեարկելու


Ընտրապայքարը չսկսված դու ո՞նց ես արդեն կողմնորոշվել։ Բա գաղափարախոսությունն ու՞ր մնաց։  :LOL: 

Նայե՞լ ես էսօր արդար սոցիալիստներն ինչ էին անում…  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու աչքիս հենց իրանց էլ քվերակես





> Ընտրապայքարը չսկսված դու ո՞նց ես արդեն կողմնորոշվել։ Բա գաղափարախոսությունն ու՞ր մնաց։ 
> 
> Նայե՞լ ես էսօր արդար սոցիալիստներն ինչ էին անում…


Մանդարինը չե՞ս տեսել  :Jpit:  ՔՈ֊ն հստակ ա գաղափարական առումով, ի տարբերություն մյուսների։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մանդարինը չե՞ս տեսել


Չէ, էտ ի՞նչ ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ հեչ, ՀՀԿ-ի սլոգանը տեսե՞լ եք  :LOL: 




> *«Եթե մտահոգ ես, ընտրիր Հանրապետականին»*


 :LOL:  ես մեռա ... դեգենեռատներ ....

----------

Lion (22.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու աչքիս հենց իրանց էլ քվերակես





> Ընտրապայքարը չսկսված դու ո՞նց ես արդեն կողմնորոշվել։ Բա գաղափարախոսությունն ու՞ր մնաց։ 
> 
> Նայե՞լ ես էսօր արդար սոցիալիստներն ինչ էին անում…





> Չէ, էտ ի՞նչ ա


Իրանց սայթում էլ կա։  :Jpit:  Գաղափարը լավն ա, իրականացումը՝ ոչ էնքան։ 
Բայց իրանց ծրագիրն էլ ա շատ կայֆը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Chuk գռազի պռոգնոզս փոխում եմ։ ՀՀԿ-ն, ոչ միայն ԱԺ չի մտնելու, այլ նաև 1%-ից պակաս ձայն ա հավաքելու։

----------


## Lion

Աստված ձենդ լսի, իսկ ես գնալով հակառակ մտքին եմ գալիս...

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk գռազի պռոգնոզս փոխում եմ։ ՀՀԿ-ն, ոչ միայն ԱԺ չի մտնելու, այլ նաև 1%-ից պակաս ձայն ա հավաքելու։


Ցավոք ինձ գարեջուր ես կրվում (((

----------

Lion (22.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ցավոք ինձ գարեջուր ես կրվում (((


Ի ուրախություն քեզ դու արդեն պարտվել ես:

----------


## Lion

Ուրա, պարտվեր, ես էլ ուրախանայի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ՔՈ֊ի լիքը նյութեր ուսումնասիրեցի։ Չնայած իրանցից ոմանց նկատմամբ ունեցածս անձնական հակակրանքիս, պիտի ասեմ, որ բավական գրագետ ու իսկապես գաղափարական քարոզարշավ են տանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա իրանց առողջապահության վիդեոն
Ափսոս մենակ ֆեյսբուքում ա։

Ի դեպ, նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ իմ ամենամոտիկ ընկերուհիներից մեկն առաջադրվել ա ՔՈ֊ի ռեյտինգայինով  :LOL:  խայտառակ էղանք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրա, պարտվեր, ես էլ ուրախանայի...


Լիոն, չեմ ջոգում, դու ՀՀԿ-ից դուրս ես էկել?

----------

Գաղթական (23.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իդեալական Խորհրդարանը, ըստ իս, դա նա է, որտեղ լիքը գաղափարական կուսակցություններ կան ու յուրաքանչյուրից քիչ-քիչ:

Հա դե մեկը, համեմատական կարգով, սաղից շատը կլինի ու հետո կսկսի դաշնակիցներ փնտրել, որ կոալիցիա ձևավորի-բան.. էդ տեխնիկական մասը մի կողմ..

Կարևորն էն չի, որ մեկը իր գաղափարներից մեկն առաջ քաշի ու իր քանակի հաշվին անցկացնի՝ կողից էլ մի երկու հոգու իր կողմ քաշելով:
Կարևորն էնա, երբ էդ գաղափարակիրներից մեկը, ինչ-որ օրինագիծ առաջարկելով, կարողանա էդ բազմապրոֆիլ ու տարաբնույթ սկզբունքների կողմնակիցներին համոզել իր առաջարկի անհաժեշտությունն ու արդյունավետությունը:

Մեծ հույսեր եմ ուզում փայփայել, որ Հայաստանում մի սենց շրջան էլ կլինի՝ լինի 10 թե 20 տարուց..

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, չեմ ջոգում, դու ՀՀԿ-ից դուրս ես էկել?


Ախպերս, չեմ էղել էդ հետաքրքիր տեղում, պռոստո որ պատկերացնում եմ *հանկարծ* Մենուան ԱԺ-ում լինի, այսինքն՝ քծնանքն ու դեմագոգիան վերջին 20 տարում անզուսպ կիրառած անձն ի վերջո հասնի հաջողության պատգամավորի մանդատի տեսքով, մեղմ ասած ինձ վատ եմ զգում...

----------

Life (24.11.2018), Տրիբուն (23.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ախպերս, չեմ էղել էդ հետաքրքիր տեղում, պռոստո որ պատկերացնում եմ *հանկարծ* Մենուան ԱԺ-ում լինի, այսինքն՝ քծնանքն ու դեմագոգիան վերջին 20 տարում անզուսպ կիրառած անձն ի վերջո հասնի հաջողության պատգամավորի մանդատի տեսքով, մեղմ ասած ինձ վատ եմ զգում...


Լիոն ջան  նենց չի որ նորույթ կլինի։ Ինչի Աշոտյանն ու Շերմազանովը ինչի շնորհիվ էին էնտեղ

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Ախպերս, չեմ էղել էդ հետաքրքիր տեղում, պռոստո որ պատկերացնում եմ *հանկարծ* Մենուան ԱԺ-ում լինի, այսինքն՝ քծնանքն ու դեմագոգիան վերջին 20 տարում անզուսպ կիրառած անձն ի վերջո հասնի հաջողության պատգամավորի մանդատի տեսքով, մեղմ ասած ինձ վատ եմ զգում...


Մենուան ովա՞ Ռուսաի որդին , թէ՞ Արգիշտիի

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան  նենց չի որ նորույթ կլինի։ Ինչի Աշոտյանն ու Շերմազանովը ինչի շնորհիվ էին էնտեղ


Ապեր, ինքն ավելի ծանր վիճակա...

----------


## Chuk

Թեմային կցել եմ հարցում: Ավելի ուշ (հավանաբար վաղը) թեմայում մանրամասն տեղեկություն կտեղադրեմ մասնակցող ուժերի մասին, առաջին համարները, ռեյտինգային թեկնածուները և այլն:

----------

ivy (25.11.2018), LisBeth (25.11.2018), Տրիբուն (25.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Առաջարկում եմ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել հետևյալ սկզբունքով. ու՞մ կընտրեիք, եթե ունենայիք ընտրելու իրավունք ու հնարավորություն: Հարցումում չեմ ներառել «ընտրելու իրավունք չունեմ», «արտերկրում եմ» և այլ տարբերակները, քանի որ հետաքրքիր է ակումբցիների նախընտրությունը՝ անկախ իրենց տարիքից, բնակության վայրից, քաղաքացիությունից և այլն: Քվեարկության ժամանակ անվավեր սարքելը և ընտրության չգնալը երկուսն էլ վերցնում ենք «Ոչ մեկին» տարբերակի տակ՝ հարցումը չխճճելու համար:

----------

Life (25.11.2018), Lion (25.11.2018), Աթեիստ (25.11.2018), Արամ (26.11.2018), Հայկօ (27.11.2018), Շինարար (25.11.2018), Տրիբուն (25.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր տղես ՀՀԿ-ի նախընտրականը տեսավ, ասում ա, էս շիրմաքարերի գովա՞զդ ա։   :LOL: 



Ու էս ֆոնի վրա, հորս արև, երեկ տարիի հոգեհացի ենք կենտրոնում, մեկ էլ կուպեից Դավիդ Շահնազարյանն ա դուրս գալիս։ Ներկաներին բարևեց ա ու ասեց․ ձեզ բարի ժամանց  :LOL:

----------

Life (25.11.2018), Lion (25.11.2018), Աթեիստ (25.11.2018), Գաղթական (25.11.2018), Հայկօ (27.11.2018), Ձայնալար (26.11.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Դրանով քաղաքական ռասիզմի լուրջ թեմա ա արծարծվում, իսկ դու ծիծաղում ես։ Ես քեզ տոլերանտ մարդ գիտեի  :Tongue:  Ինձ թվում ա իրանց սաղ նախընտրականի փանչլայնը սա կլինի, մի բոլ հետույքները կձևեն։ Իսկական ընդիմություն։ 

էսօր էնքան վատ եմ, որ ասի բացեմ իրանց ծրագիրը կարդամ։ 
Մնացածներինը դեռ չեմ նայել, բայց սա լոզունգախեղդ արված էր։ Մենք սենց, մենք նենց, պասսիվ խոսքի արվեստին չեն տիրապետում կամ էլ բավական ամպագոռգոռ չի հնչում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Իրանց սայթում էլ կա։  Գաղափարը լավն ա, իրականացումը՝ ոչ էնքան։ 
> Բայց իրանց ծրագիրն էլ ա շատ կայֆը։


Երեկ մտա իրանց սայթ որ հասկանամ էդ ինչ մանդարինի մասին ես ասում, մենակ մի հատ վիդեո էր կանացի ձեռքերը մանդարին էին կլպում, բայց որևէ բացատրություն չգտա, թե էդ ի՞նչ մանդարին ա, ինչի՞ են կլպում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ։ 
Նոր մտա սայթ էլի, էն էլ մանդարինը էլ չկա, աչքիս արդեն կերել են  :Sad:   :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.11.2018), Գաղթական (26.11.2018), Տրիբուն (26.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Երեկ մտա իրանց սայթ որ հասկանամ էդ ինչ մանդարինի մասին ես ասում, մենակ մի հատ վիդեո էր կանացի ձեռքերը մանդարին էին կլպում, բայց որևէ բացատրություն չգտա, թե էդ ի՞նչ մանդարին ա, ինչի՞ են կլպում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ։ 
> Նոր մտա սայթ էլի, էն էլ մանդարինը էլ չկա, աչքիս արդեն կերել են


Մի տեսանյութ եմ նայել. մանդարինը ձեռքին մի աղջիկ պատմում էր, որ մանդարինը սոցիալական միասնության խորհրդանիշ է (մոտավորապես նման մի բան), ու ասում էր, որ իրենք ունեն 1000 մանդարին, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է իրենց հաշվեհամարին 20 000 դրամ փոխանցել, որից հետո հասցեատիրոջը կուղարկվի թանկարժեք մանդարինը: 
Ու էդ ամբողջը պատմելուց հետո աղջիկն ուտում է իր ձեռքի մանդարինը: Քսան հազար դրամանո՜ց:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.11.2018), Արշակ (26.11.2018), Հայկօ (27.11.2018), Շինարար (26.11.2018), Տրիբուն (26.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ մտա իրանց սայթ որ հասկանամ էդ ինչ մանդարինի մասին ես ասում, մենակ մի հատ վիդեո էր կանացի ձեռքերը մանդարին էին կլպում, բայց որևէ բացատրություն չգտա, թե էդ ի՞նչ մանդարին ա, ինչի՞ են կլպում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ։ 
> Նոր մտա սայթ էլի, էն էլ մանդարինը էլ չկա, աչքիս արդեն կերել են


 «Արմենպրես»-ի հետ զրույցում «Քաղաքացու որոշում» սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության գործադիր մարմնի անդամ Միքայել Նահապետյանն ասաց, որ մանդարինը խորհրդանշում է  համանմանների հավասարության միասնության և արդարության արժեքներ:

https://armenpress.am/arm/news/95583...ewsinfo.am_ios

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի տեսանյութ եմ նայել. մանդարինը ձեռքին մի աղջիկ պատմում էր, որ մանդարինը սոցիալական միասնության խորհրդանիշ է (մոտավորապես նման մի բան), ու ասում էր, որ իրենք ունեն 1000 մանդարին, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է իրենց հաշվեհամարին 20 000 դրամ փոխանցել, որից հետո հասցեատիրոջը կուղարկվի թանկարժեք մանդարինը: 
> Ու էդ ամբողջը պատմելուց հետո աղջիկն ուտում է իր ձեռքի մանդարինը: Քսան հազար դրամանո՜ց:


Էդ տեսանյութը մի քիչ անհաջող ա, որտև երկու բան իրար են խառնել։ Մեկը մանդարինն ա՝ իրանց խորհրդանիշը, մյուսը դրամահավաքը։ Իրանք ֆինանսական միջոցներ ու այլ ռեսուրսներ չունեն, դրա համար դրամահավաքներով են փորձում քարոզարշավի ծախսերը փակել։ 

Իսկ մանդարինն էլ հանրային հարստությունն ա, որը հավասար պիտի բաժանվի բոլորի միջև։

----------

ivy (26.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց կլպում ու ուտումա միայն մեկը,
իսկ վճարում են բոլորը, ընդ որում` իրական գնից անհամեմատ ավելի շատ...

Ինձ որ հեչ դուր չեկավ գաղափարը, չիդեմ..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց կլպում ու ուտումա միայն մեկը,
> իսկ վճարում են բոլորը, ընդ որում` իրական գնից անհամեմատ ավելի շատ...
> 
> Ինձ որ հեչ դուր չեկավ գաղափարը, չիդեմ..


Էլի եմ ասում. ստեղ մանդարինի վաճառքի հարց չի, այլ կուսակցության համար դրամահավաք ա, ու որպես սիմվոլիկ շնորհակալություն մանդարին են տալիս։ Ուղղակի վիդեոյում լավ չի ձևակերպված էդ բոլորը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էլի եմ ասում. ստեղ մանդարինի վաճառքի հարց չի, այլ կուսակցության համար դրամահավաք ա, ու որպես սիմվոլիկ շնորհակալություն մանդարին են տալիս։ Ուղղակի վիդեոյում լավ չի ձևակերպված էդ բոլորը։



Օքեյ,
բայց ասում էի միայն դրամահավաքը չի, որ վատա ձևակերպված..
ինչ-որ մեկն ասումա` նայեք սա մեր հանրային հարստություննա,
հետո բոլորի աչքի առաջ մենակով կլպում ու մենկով էլ ուտումա էդ հանրային հարստությունը..
չգիտեմ` սա ում կտրամադրի ))

----------


## varo987

Հեղափոխության մասնակից բոլորը ուժերը պիտի իշխանություն լինեն: Պարտավոր են:
Ոչ թե որպես պրիզ այլ պարտավոր են պատասխանատվություն վերցնեն:
Եթե տասնյակ տարիներ քննադատել ես իշխանությանը, քշել ես ուրեմն պարտավոր ես դառնաս իշխանություն աշխատես, թռնել չկա:

Թե չէ ինչա դուրս գալիս սաղ կյանքդ քլնգում ես, բայց դու համաձայն չես գնաս ամիսը 150-200հազար դրամով  պետական համարակարգում աշխատես մի հատ առիթ ես ման գալիս թռնես նորից դառնաս ընդդիմություն:
 Թող ուրիշ հարիֆներ աշխատեն դուել որպես ընդդիմություն իրանց կասես թե ոնցա պետք աշխատել երկիրը փրկել կործանումից:

Մանե Թանդիլյանը 6ամսում 2անգամ հրաժարական տվեց: Չէ ախպեր ջան կամ քուր ջան տվյալ դեպքում չկա տենց բան, ասել ես ԴԵՄ ԵՄ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐԻՆ ուրեմն իշխանության գալով հանի պարտադիրը, եթե չես հանում ուրեմն խաբեբա ես:
Էլ ինչ էիր ընկե մեյդան քեզ ռեկլամ անում:

Ոչ մի ձայն չպիտի տրվի թռնողներին կամ ՀՀԿ-ին կամ Իմ Քայլին, մնացածը դհոլ են:
Եթե ՀՀԿ-ն ձայն չի ստանալու ուրեմն թող իմ քայլը 100տոկոս ձայն հավաքի ու 100տոկոսել պատասխան տա:

----------


## Gayl

> Օքեյ,
> բայց ասում էի միայն դրամահավաքը չի, որ վատա ձևակերպված..
> ինչ-որ մեկն ասումա` նայեք սա մեր հանրային հարստություննա,
> հետո բոլորի աչքի առաջ մենակով կլպում ու մենկով էլ ուտումա էդ հանրային հարստությունը..
> չգիտեմ` սա ում կտրամադրի ))


Լավ չի ձևակերպած :LOL: 
Իսկ ինչն են լավ ձևակերպել? Գրեթե ցանկացած նախադասության մեջ «նոր Հայաստան» արտահայտությունն են շատ լավ ձևակերպում, իբր մենք հեղափոխության մասնակիցներից ենք եղել: Մեկ էլ իրենց «գախափարախոսությունն» ա վատ ձևակերպած: Ոպշմ էդ կուսակցությունը դեռ վատ ա ձևակերպած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ չի ձևակերպած
> Իսկ ինչն են լավ ձևակերպել? Գրեթե ցանկացած նախադասության մեջ «նոր Հայաստան» արտահայտությունն են շատ լավ ձևակերպում, իբր մենք հեղափոխության մասնակիցներից ենք եղել: Մեկ էլ իրենց «գախափարախոսությունն» ա վատ ձևակերպած: Ոպշմ էդ կուսակցությունը դեռ վատ ա ձևակերպած:


Շատ էլ լավն են, ընկեր։ Մի ամսվա կուսակցության համար մի բան էլ շատ ա։ Ու ես իրանց առաջին երեք համարին ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-Դաշնակ-ՕԵԿ-ի համամասնական ու ռեյտինային սաղ ցուցակների հետ չեմ փոխի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էս ընտրություններից մի ակնկալիք ունեմ, որ էն երկար տարիների փորձված սուկաները ԱԺ չմտնեն։ Մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ կհամակերպվեմ  :LOL: 

Նոր աչքի պոչով նախընտրականներն եմ նայում, էտ ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-Դաշնակ-ՕԵԿ -ները ոչ մի նոր բան էլի չկարացան մտածեն։ Ում լսեցի, ոնց որ սաղ նույն կուսակցությունից լինեին, անունը դարավոր էշեր։ Մի բան են սաղ կրկնում․ մենք բազմադարյա քրիստոնյա ժողվուրդ ենք և պետք է պաշտպանենք մեր արժեքները։ Արա, պաշտպանում ենք էլի, ուրիշ ինչ ենք անում։ Յոբտվայումած, հազար տարի ա էտ գործի վրա ենք էլի առան ձեր ասելու, դրած ազգային, ավանդական, քրիստոնեական արժեքներն ենք պաշտպանում։  :LOL:  Մի քիչ էլ որ ուրիշ գործերով զբաղվեինք, երևի քչից շատից նորմալ երկիր դառած կլինեինք։

----------

Lion (26.11.2018), Աթեիստ (27.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Որ ընտրության արդյունքը ակումբի քվեարկության պես լիներ, ես էլ երկրի հարցուն մտահոգություն չէի ունենա։

Բայց չի լինի ((

ՔՈ ընտրողների ձեներն էլ կմսխվեն։

----------

Lion (26.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն ԱԺ-ումա...

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ էլ լավն են, ընկեր։ Մի ամսվա կուսակցության համար մի բան էլ շատ ա։ Ու ես իրանց առաջին երեք համարին ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-Դաշնակ-ՕԵԿ-ի համամասնական ու ռեյտինային սաղ ցուցակների հետ չեմ փոխի


Դե հա սիրուն ժպտում ու մանդարին են բաժանում)) Լավ ա, որ էդպիսի հաճելի երիտասարդներ կուսակցություն են հիմնել, բայց բավականին «խակ» են ու մասնակցում են ընտրություններին: Իրենց հասունանալ ու պնդանալ է պետք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն ԱԺ-ումա...


Մտահոգ ես երևում  :Jpit: )

----------

Freeman (27.11.2018), Lion (27.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրը որևէ տեղ կա՞, որ կարդամ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրը որևէ տեղ կա՞, որ կարդամ։


Փլիզ

----------

Վիշապ (29.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը վիզ ա դրել Հայոց նորագույն պատմության գերագույն պոռնիկի կոչումը միանգամից սաղից խլի ու մենակ իրա անունի կողքը գրի։  :LOL:

----------

Life (28.11.2018), Lion (27.11.2018), Mephistopheles (29.11.2018), Արշակ (29.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ ընտրության արդյունքը ակումբի քվեարկության պես լիներ, ես էլ երկրի հարցուն մտահոգություն չէի ունենա։


Ապեր, էս քարոզարշավը չսկսված, էս ի՜նչ մի քվեարկել եք քվեարկել  :LOL:  Ես իմ արև դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել։ 

Ու ասեմ, մտահոգներին ահագին անակնկալներ են սպասվում։  :LOL:

----------

Progart (27.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրը նայեցի։ Սոցիալական մասն ահագին թույլ էր։ Որ նայեմ իմ սեփական էգոիստական տեսանկյունից, ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրն ինձ ամենաձեռնտուն ա։ Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ իրանք թիրախավորել են բիզնեսներին ու միջին խավին (անգամ սոցիալական ծրագրերը բիզնես կոնտեքստում են ներկայացված), ու չքավոր խավի շահագործման դեմ գրեթե բան չկա։ 
Էս առումով իհարկե ՔՈ֊ն ավելի առաջ ա՝ սոցիալականի վրա շեշտ դնելով, բայց նույնիսկ իրանք թիրախավորում են քաղաքաբնակ միջին խավին։ Ահավոր տխուր ա, որ չքավոր խավի շահերը ներկայացնող չկա։

----------


## Freeman

Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի *ասածն*  էր բացել, մտածեցի ստեղ էլ բերեմ




> Քաղաքում կախված բաներների վրա ՀՀկ պատգամավորներն առանց իրենց կուսակցության լոգոյի են հանդես գալիս ու չի գրած ՀՀԿ: Երևի ամաչում են ասեն թե ով են, որտեղից են: Դա նման է ,երբ դեղատանը գանդոն ես առնում ,հո չե՞ս ասում. 
> -ինձ մի հատ գանդոն տվեք...
> Նայում ես կողքերտ ու աննկատ մատով ցույց ես տալիս ու ասում. 
> -Սա եմ ուզում: 
> Մենք էլ նրանց ընտրելուց կասենք. 
> -Սրան եմ ուզում. 
> Առանց անուն տալու:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրը նայեցի։ Սոցիալական մասն ահագին թույլ էր։ Որ նայեմ իմ սեփական էգոիստական տեսանկյունից, ՔՊ֊ի ծրագիրն ինձ ամենաձեռնտուն ա։ Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ իրանք թիրախավորել են բիզնեսներին ու միջին խավին (անգամ սոցիալական ծրագրերը բիզնես կոնտեքստում են ներկայացված), ու չքավոր խավի շահագործման դեմ գրեթե բան չկա։ 
> Էս առումով իհարկե ՔՈ֊ն ավելի առաջ ա՝ սոցիալականի վրա շեշտ դնելով, բայց նույնիսկ իրանք թիրախավորում են քաղաքաբնակ միջին խավին։ Ահավոր տխուր ա, որ չքավոր խավի շահերը ներկայացնող չկա։


չքավոր խավին ներկայացնելու համար հիմք ա պետք: Հայսաստանը ներկա պահին դա չունի: 
Դու Եվրպական զարգացած երկրների հետ մի համեմատիր, Հայաստանում միջին խավ չկա: Պետք է սկզբից միջին խավը զարգացնել, միջին խավն էլ չքավոր խավի համար նախատեսված սոցիալական ծրագրերը կսպասարկի: 

Եթե սոցիալական ծրագրերից սկսեն Վենեսուելա կամ Հունաստան են լինելու:

հ.գ. ինձ էտ առումով ծրագրի մեջ պոպուլիզմի բացակայությունը գրավում ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չքավոր խավին ներկայացնելու համար հիմք ա պետք: Հայսաստանը ներկա պահին դա չունի: 
> Դու Եվրպական զարգացած երկրների հետ մի համեմատիր, Հայաստանում միջին խավ չկա: Պետք է սկզբից միջին խավը զարգացնել, միջին խավն էլ չքավոր խավի համար նախատեսված սոցիալական ծրագրերը կսպասարկի: 
> 
> Եթե սոցիալական ծրագրերից սկսեն Վենեսուելա կամ Հունաստան են լինելու:
> 
> հ.գ. ինձ էտ առումով ծրագրի մեջ պոպուլիզմի բացակայությունը գրավում ա:


Եվրոպական զարգացած երկրներում սոցիալակն ծրագրերը առաջ են քաշվել հենց սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունների ի հայտ գալու ու աշխատավոր/աղքատ խավին ներկայացնելու ու իրանց իշխանության գալու միջոցով։ Մինչև նմանատիպ կուսակցություն իշխանության չգա, Հայաստանում սոցիալական հավասարության ոչ մի հարց չի լուծվելու։

Ու նմանապես, եթե համեմատություն ենք անում, ապա համահարթեցված հարկման անցնելու դեպքում Հայաստանը Բելառուս կամ Թուրքմենստան ա դառնալու։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եվրոպական զարգացած երկրներում սոցիալակն ծրագրերը առաջ են քաշվել հենց սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունների ի հայտ գալու ու աշխատավոր/աղքատ խավին ներկայացնելու ու իրանց իշխանության գալու միջոցով։ Մինչև նմանատիպ կուսակցություն իշխանության չգա, Հայաստանում սոցիալական հավասարության ոչ մի հարց չի լուծվելու։
> 
> Ու նմանապես, եթե համեմատություն ենք անում, ապա համահարթեցված հարկման անցնելու դեպքում Հայաստանը Բելառուս կամ Թուրքմենստան ա դառնալու։


"աշխատավոր/աղքատ խավին" - nope. դու թեզդ պնդելու  համար երկու տարբեր խավ դիտավորյալ խառնեցիր իրար, իրականում՝ աշխատավո/միջին խավ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "աշխատավոր/աղքատ խավին" - nope. դու թեզդ պնդելու  համար երկու տարբեր խավ դիտավորյալ խառնեցիր իրար, իրականում՝ աշխատավո/միջին խավ


Նեա, խնդիրն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում աղքատ ու աշխատավոր խավերը նույնանում են։ Ու ստեղ աշխատավոր խավ ասելով նկատի ունեմ working class, որը միջին խավը չի։ Հայաստանում աղքատ խավը նաև աշխատավոր խավն ա, որը կոպեկների դիմաց ա աշխատում։ Նիկոլը դիտավորյալ առանձնացնում ա՝ աղքատությունը կապելով գործազրկության հետ, բայց աղքատ ընտանիքներում սովորաբար առնվազն մեկ աշխատող անձ կա, ու դա չի փրկում աղքատությունից։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հիմա որ նայում եմ, ՔՈ֊ն ԱԺ մտնելու լավ շանսեր ունի ու ՔՊ֊ից ա ձայներ վերցնում հիմնականում, ինչի արդյունքում ՔՊ֊ն հսկայական տարբերությամբ չի հաղթի։ Հայաստանի համար երևի ամենալավ տարբերակը կլիներ, եթե ՔՊ֊ն մենակով մեծամասնություն չունենար, ու ՔՈ֊ի հետ կոալիցիա կազմեր։ Էս դեպքում ՔՊ֊ի ծայրահեղ աջ, բիզնեսակենտրոն նախագծերը ՔՈ֊ն չէր թողնի անցնի։ Բայց դե սա երազանքների կատեգորիայից ա։ ՔՈ֊ն երևի որպես ընդդիմություն կմտնի խորհրդարան։

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլի թիմը ոչ մի ծրագիրել չունի. Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարության ծրագիրը վերցրել կոպի են արե մի քիչ ծյունինգ են արե անունը դրել են նախընտրական ծրագիր.
Ընդեղ ոչ մի հեղափոխոկան բան չտեսա.

Նիկոլը բացի խոսալուց ուրիշ բանի պիտանի չի.
Մի քիչ խնդալույա որ տարբեր պատճառաբանություններով բանակից խուսափածների կաբինետի ղեկավարը ամբողջ օրը իրան ճղումա բանակի թեմայով.
Վայ-վայ թալանեցին կերան հեսա թալանած միլիարդները հետ ենք բերելու. 8ամիսա էտ ենք  լսում բա ուրիշ՞ 

Ի դեպ Քոչարյանի թալանած միլիարդավոր դոլլարները, որ Նիկոլը սպառնումեր հետ բերել, էսօր արդեն դարձել են 100վոր միլիոն դոլլարներ 8ամսից կդառնան 10նյակ միլիոնավոր տենց մանրից հետա բերում էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլի թիմը ոչ մի ծրագիրել չունի. Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարության ծրագիրը վերցրել կոպի են արե մի քիչ ծյունինգ են արե անունը դրել են նախընտրական ծրագիր.
> Ընդեղ ոչ մի հեղափոխոկան բան չտեսա.
> 
> Նիկոլը բացի խոսալուց ուրիշ բանի պիտանի չի.
> Մի քիչ խնդալույա որ տարբեր պատճառաբանություններով բանակից խուսափածների կաբինետի ղեկավարը ամբողջ օրը իրան ճղումա բանակի թեմայով.
> Վայ-վայ թալանեցին կերան հեսա թալանած միլիարդները հետ ենք բերելու. 8ամիսա էտ ենք  լսում բա ուրիշ՞ 
> 
> Ի դեպ Քոչարյանի թալանած միլիարդավոր դոլլարները, որ Նիկոլը սպառնումեր հետ բերել, էսօր արդեն դարձել են 100վոր միլիոն դոլլարներ 8ամսից կդառնան 10նյակ միլիոնավոր տենց մանրից հետա բերում էլի:


Ապ, ռիսկով ՀՀԿ քվեարկեիր, ինչ մի թիթիզությսւն ես արել «ոչ մեկին» ։ճ

----------

Sagittarius (27.11.2018), Գաղթական (28.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս տեսե՞լ եք  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (28.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2018), Հայկօ (28.11.2018), Տրիբուն (28.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս տեսե՞լ եք


աաաաաաաախ  :LOL:  
Ուրեմն 2008֊ի քարոզարշավի ժամանակ տնից տուն էինք գնում ու մեր թեկնածուի բուկլետներ բաժանում։ Մեկ էլ սենց միջին տարիքի կնանիք կային, բուկլետները չէի վերցնում, աչքերը կլորացնելով ու սիրահարված հայացքով ասում էին «Ես Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին եմ ընտրելու»  :LOL:  Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ կնանիքի շնորհիվ ա ինքը շարունակում հա առաջադրվել։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ռիսկով ՀՀԿ քվեարկեիր, ինչ մի թիթիզությսւն ես արել «ոչ մեկին» ։ճ


ՀՀԿ-ական ադաթ ա, ապեր, մտահոգված ոռ ա խաղացնում  :LOL:

----------


## varo987

Ասումա լյրադդ ոնցա լյարդդ այսինքն Լևոնդ.
Լևոնի նախկին վեցնոց Նիկոլը/հիմա լևոննա նիկոլի վեցնոցը/ ֆիքսվելա Քոչարյանի վրա, մոռացելա, որ երբ Քոչարյանը 91-94 Արցախում հողերեր գրավում իրա ախպեր լևոնականները թիկունքում համաժողովրդական սեփականության թալանով էին զբաղված.

Հիմա թալանչիները ու իրանց բանակից խուսափած վեցնոցները, պապաների թալանած փողերով եվրոպաներում սովորած լակոտները, իրանց դրել են պատերազմ կրած տղու, բանակի, երկրի մասին մտածող տղու տեղ.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փլիզ


Լրիվ չկարդացի, բայց լուրջ մտածված ու ահագին ամբիցիոզ ծրագիր է թվում, անհամեմատելի է վերջին 30 տարվա «ծրագրերի» հետ:

----------


## ivy

ՔՈ-ն ու Լույսը ընդամենը ՔՊ-ից ձայներ են պոկում, լրիվ անիմաստ տեղը, որովհետև անձնական ամբիցիաները համախմբվածությունից թանկ են։ Սրանք տեղ չունեն ԱԺ-ում. ավելի լավ է թշնամի, քան վատ ընկեր։

----------


## Գիտունիկ

«Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցություն (ԲՀԿ) ընտրել է երկու հոգի ,ես եվ մի ընկեր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՔՈ-ն ու Լույսը ընդամենը ՔՊ-ից ձայներ են պոկում, լրիվ անիմաստ տեղը, որովհետև անձնական ամբիցիաները համախմբվածությունից թանկ են։ Սրանք տեղ չունեն ԱԺ-ում. ավելի լավ է թշնամի, քան վատ ընկեր։


You've got it all wrong, baby  :LOL:  ՔՊ-ի ձայները մնում ա ՔՊ-ին, մնացածը ձայներ են տանում իրարից, բայց ավելի կոնկրետ սրիկա դեգենեռատներից․ ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ՀՅԴ՝ դեգենեռատության հենց էս հերթականությամբ։ Դեռ Երևանի ընտրություններից Ելքի էս բաժանումը հենց սրա համար ա եղել, որ ոչ մի սրիկա ապագա ԱԺ-ում չլինի։ Էս ընտրությունների մոտոն ա «Նոր Հայաստան, նոր ԱԺ»։ Իսկ նոր ԱԺ-ում չի կարա լինի Շարմազանով ու Աշոտյան։ Այսինքն ստեղ թշնամու ու վատ ընկերոջ հարց չի, ստեղ ոտից գլուխ թարմացրած ԱԺ-ի հարց ա։ 

ՀՀԿ-ից ամենախելոքները տունը նստած են, կոֆեն են խմում, տելեվիզոր են նայում, նառդի են խաղում հարևանների հետ ու հին ու բարի օրերն են հիշում, մեկ-մեկ էլ Վարոյին ուղարկում են Ակումբ, որ ՀՀԿ դեգենեռատությունն իրա ողջ հմայքով հանկարծ չմոռանանք։ Դաժե Հերմինե Նաղդալայնն ա հասկացել, որ դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ 

Իսկ յանի գրագետ ու քաղաքական ինքնասիրահարված սրիկաները ոչ մի կերպ չեն հասկանում իրականությունը։ Համ էլ չեն կարում համակերպվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ իրանք էլ չեն կարանալու ցինիկ կայֆավատ լինեն սաղիս վրա։ Էտ ցինիկների հարցն էլ դեկտեմբերի 9-ին կլուծվի, հեչ չմտածես։

----------

Life (29.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2018), Աթեիստ (29.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՔՈ-ն ու Լույսը ընդամենը ՔՊ-ից ձայներ են պոկում, լրիվ անիմաստ տեղը, որովհետև անձնական ամբիցիաները համախմբվածությունից թանկ են։ Սրանք տեղ չունեն ԱԺ-ում. ավելի լավ է թշնամի, քան վատ ընկեր։


ՔՊ֊ից ձայն պոկելը շատ կարևոր ա, որ ՔՊ֊ն միանձնյա իշխանության չգա։ 
Էստեղ Սուրեն Սահակյանը շատ լավ բացատրում ա, թե իրանք ինչով են տարբերվում մյուս ուժերից ու ինչու ընդհանրապես օդի ու ջրի պես պետք ա մեզ ՔՈ֊ի նման ուժ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՔՊ֊ից ձայն պոկելը շատ կարևոր ա, որ ՔՊ֊ն միանձնյա իշխանության չգա։ 
> Էստեղ Սուրեն Սահակյանը շատ լավ բացատրում ա, թե իրանք ինչով են տարբերվում մյուս ուժերից ու ինչու ընդհանրապես օդի ու ջրի պես պետք ա մեզ ՔՈ֊ի նման ուժ։


Շատ կարևոր ա, որ ՔՊ-ն ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն լինի ու լավ կլինի 2/3-ով, որ սահմանադրական օրենքներն էլ մենակ իրանց ձայներով անցկացնեն։ Այ էս կլինի նամուսով պառլամենտական համակարգի առաջին հիմնաքարը։ Իսկ ՔՈ-ն մնացածի հետ պիտի վիզ դրած պայքարի 1/3-ի համար։ ՔՈ-ն լավն ա, էս երկու օրա լսում եմ, ահագին հետաքրքիր են․ 5 պատգամավոր իրանց, եթե իրանց լավ պահեն  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․ Ասածս էն ա, որ ՔՊ-ն պիտի լրիվ իշխանություն լինի, լիարժեք պատասխանատվությամբ։ Որ մենք էլ իմանանք ումից ինչ ենք պահանջում։ Ու որ ոռ խաղացնել չլինի ․․․ բա գիտեք, էս օրենքը լավն ա, բայց չենք կարում ընդունենք, 2 ձայն չի հերիքում ․․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

Էն օրը Իլյա Ազարի վերլուծականն էի լսում` Վրաստանում նախագահական ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ:
Ինքը վրացի քաղտեխնոլոգ ու բլոգերա ու ահագին հետաքրքիր մտքեր ունի:

Սահակաշվիլու հնարավոր վերադարձին անդրադառնալով սենց բան ասեց.
Վրացի ընտրողների 10%-ն ուղղակի պաշտումա Սահակաշվիլուն:
Ընտրությունների օրը թեկուզ մահամերձ էլ լինեն, մեկա` անկողնուց վեր են կենալու ու գնան իրա օգտին քվեարկելու:
10%-ն էլ ատելով ատումա իրան:
Էդ օրը թեկուզ համաշխարհային ատոմային պատերազմ էլ սկսի, մեկա` սրանք գնալու են ու դեմ քվեարկեն:
Հետո կա 25%, որոնք գիտակցում են, որ մեզ Միշիկոն հիմա պետքա ու ինքը կարա էլի շատ բաներ իր տեղը գցի: Էս կատեգորիան, ԵԹԵ գնա ընտրությունների, ուրեմն կողմ կքվեարկեն:
Մի ուրիշ 25% էլ կա, որ հասկանում են, որ Միշիկոն մեզ պետքա ու լիքը լավ բաներ ունի արած, բայց սրանք վախենում են իրա վերադարձից: Վախենում են` սեփական կաշվի համար, քանի որ Միշիկոն իրանց հանգիստ չի թողնելու հին ձևերով ապրել: Սրանք, ԵԹԵ գնան ընտրությունների, ուրեմն դեմ կքվեարկեն:
Էս ամեն բացի տակն ինչ մնաց` ուրիշ թեկնածուների ձեներն են կամ էլ ընտրությունների չմասնակցողներինը:


Մտքովս անցավ, որ ասենք մի 10 տարի հետո սենց մի պրոգնոզ ճիշտ կլինի նաև Նիկոլի համար )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ կարևոր ա, որ ՔՊ-ն ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն լինի ու լավ կլինի 2/3-ով, որ սահմանադրական օրենքներն էլ մենակ իրանց ձայներով անցկացնեն։ Այ էս կլինի նամուսով պառլամենտական համակարգի առաջին հիմնաքարը։ Իսկ ՔՈ-ն մնացածի հետ պիտի վիզ դրած պայքարի 1/3-ի համար։ ՔՈ-ն լավն ա, էս երկու օրա լսում եմ, ահագին հետաքրքիր են․ 5 պատգամավոր իրանց, եթե իրանց լավ պահեն 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ասածս էն ա, որ ՔՊ-ն պիտի լրիվ իշխանություն լինի, լիարժեք պատասխանատվությամբ։ Որ մենք էլ իմանանք ումից ինչ ենք պահանջում։ Ու որ ոռ խաղացնել չլինի ․․․ բա գիտեք, էս օրենքը լավն ա, բայց չենք կարում ընդունենք, 2 ձայն չի հերիքում ․․․․


Հենց էդ ա, տենց միանձնյա իշխանությունը շատ վտանգավոր ա, որտև ինչ զիբիլ ասես կարան անցկացնեն։ Կարան որոշեն վաղը Նիկոլին թագավոր սարքել։ Մեզ պե՞տք ա դա։ Հատկապես հաշվի առնելով իրանց ծրագրում սոցիալական մասի գրեթե բացակայությունը՝ պետք ա հնարավորինս կանխվեն արյունարբու կապիտալիստական օրենքների ընդունումը։ Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ՔՊ֊ՔՈ կոալիցիան լավ կաշխատեր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենց էդ ա, տենց միանձնյա իշխանությունը շատ վտանգավոր ա, որտև ինչ զիբիլ ասես կարան անցկացնեն։ Կարան որոշեն վաղը Նիկոլին թագավոր սարքել։ Մեզ պե՞տք ա դա։ Հատկապես հաշվի առնելով իրանց ծրագրում սոցիալական մասի գրեթե բացակայությունը՝ պետք ա հնարավորինս կանխվեն արյունարբու կապիտալիստական օրենքների ընդունումը։ Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ՔՊ֊ՔՈ կոալիցիան լավ կաշխատեր։


Հարցը զիբիլը չի ․․․ զիբիլ չանցնելու համար էլ հենց որակով ընդդիմություն ա պետք ԱԺ-ում, ոչ թե սրիկաներ։ Բայց օրենքներ պիտի ընդունվեն երկրում, ու չես կարա ԱԺ գործունեությունը կախվածության մեջ դնես ոչ կայուն կոալիցիներից, քնաի դեռ Հայաստանը Գերմանիա չի դառել: 

Իսկ ՔՈ-ն կոալիցիայի մեջ չի կարա լինի ․․ ․նախ պիտի մի հատ ԱԺ մտնի, երկրորդ սկսի ԱԺ-ն տարբերել Մաշտոցի պուրակից, երրորդ որպես ընդիմություն որակ ցույց տա, հետո էլ ․․․ կերևա ․․․․ 

Մի վռազի, Բյուր, one step at a time ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցը զիբիլը չի ․․․ զիբիլ չանցնելու համար էլ հենց որակով ընդդիմություն ա պետք ԱԺ-ում, ոչ թե սրիկաներ։ Բայց օրենքներ պիտի ընդունվեն երկրում, ու չես կարա ԱԺ գործունեությունը կախվածության մեջ դնես ոչ կայուն կոալիցիներից, քնաի դեռ Հայաստանը Գերմանիա չի դառել: 
> 
> Իսկ ՔՈ-ն կոալիցիայի մեջ չի կարա լինի ․․ ․նախ պիտի մի հատ ԱԺ մտնի, երկրորդ սկսի ԱԺ-ն տարբերել Մաշտոցի պուրակից, երրորդ որպես ընդիմություն որակ ցույց տա, հետո էլ ․․․ կերևա ․․․․ 
> 
> Մի վռազի, Բյուր, one step at a time ...


Եթե ՔՊ֊ն մեծամասնություն չունենա, պիտի լեզու գտնի մյուսների հետ։ Հո ՀՀԿ֊ի հետ չի՞ գտնելու լեզու։
Իսկ որակով ընդդիմությունն ինչքան ուզում ա, թող գոռգոռա ԱԺ֊ում, ի վերջո միանձնյա իշխանության դեպքում ՔՊ֊ն հանգիստ օրենքը օրենքի հետևից կանցկացնի։ Հիշու՞մ ես Նիկոլը ոնց էր գոռգոռում։ Բանի տեղ դնող կա՞ր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բյուր, էս պահին Հայաստանում հրանավոր չի որևէ տեսակի կայուն կոալիցիա։ Ու պոտենցիալ բառդակից խուսափելու համար, որը շատ հնարավոր ա, ՔՊ-ն պիտի լրիվ իշխանություն լինի։ Ասեմ, դաժե էտ չի ապահովագրում բառդակից, քանի որ ՔՊ-ն ինքն էլ միատար չի։ 

Իսկ բառդակ հեղափոխությունից հետո հեչ պետք չի ․․․ պետք ա կոնսոլիդացնել ձեռքբերումները։ Էս ընտրության գլխավոր նպատակները իմ համար չորսն են․ 
ազատ-արդար ընտրությունների անցկացում, որ գոնե նորմալ ընտրական պրոցեսի հիմք դրվիհստակ իշխանություն ձևավորում, լիարժեք պատասխանատվությամբ;հին սրիկաներից ԱԺ-ի ու մեր ուղեղների մաքրազարդում․ ՀՀԿ-ից պարտադիր, ԲՀԿ-ից ցանկալի ա;ԱԺ-ում նոր տեսակի ու որակով ընդդիմության ձևավորում, որը հաջորդ ընտրություններին կարա իշխանություն դառնալու հայտ ներկայացնի

----------

Գաղթական (29.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ որակով ընդդիմությունն ինչքան ուզում ա, թող գոռգոռա ԱԺ֊ում, ի վերջո միանձնյա իշխանության դեպքում ՔՊ֊ն հանգիստ օրենքը օրենքի հետևից կանցկացնի։ Հիշու՞մ ես Նիկոլը ոնց էր գոռգոռում։ Բանի տեղ դնող կա՞ր։


Էտ ա ձևը պառլամենտական համակարգերում ․․․ կառավարությունը պիտի կարանա իրա օրենքները անցկացնի, քանի որ ինքն ա իրա ծրագրով պատասխանատվություն վերցրել, Բյուր։ Էս համաշխարհային քաղաքաան օրենք ա, ներառյալ Դանիան։ Որ օրը կառավարությունը չի կարում օրենքներն անցկացնի, նշանակում ա պառլամենտում մեծամասնություն չունի, նշանակում ա պիտի հրաժարական տա։ 

Իսկ ընդդիմության համար, գործող սահմանադրությամբ, ԱԺ հանձնաժողովներում տեղեր ու նախագահներ են տալիս, գումարած մի ԱԺ փոխնախագահ։ Էս էլ հենց դրա համար ա, որ ընդդիմության հակակշիռները որոշակիորեն աշխատեն։ Բայց էս պահին Հայաստանին պետք ա իշխանություն՝ առանց հավայի կոալիցիաների։

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Գաղթական հոպար, քանի որ մի անգամ էսհարցը քննարկվել ա մ քիչ բարձր տոնայնությամբ, հատուկ քո համար հիմա տալիս եմ ընդդիմության սահմանումը․ «ով իշխանություն չի, ընդդիմություն ա»  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էտ ա ձևը պառլամենտական համակարգերում ․․․ կառավարությունը պիտի կարանա իրա օրենքները անցկացնի, քանի որ ինքն ա իրա ծրագրով պատասխանատվություն վերցրել, Բյուր։ Էս համաշխարհային քաղաքաան օրենք ա, ներառյալ Դանիան։ Որ օրը կառավարությունը չի կարում օրենքներն անցկացնի, նշանակում ա պառլամենտում մեծամասնություն չունի, նծանակում ա պիտի հրաժարական տա։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդդիմության համար, գործող սահմանադրությամբ, ԱԺ հանձնաժողովներում տեղեր ու նախագահներ են տալիս, գումարած մի ԱԺ փոխնախագահ։ Էս էլ հենց դրա համար, որ ընդդիմության հակակշիռները որոշակիորեն աշխատեն։ Բայց էս պահին Հայաստանին պետք ա իշխանություն՝ առանց հավայի կոալիցիաների։


Իհարկե կառավարությունը պետք ա կարանա օրենքներ անցկացնի, ու հենց դրա համար էլ պետք չի, որ մի կուսակցություն մեծամասնություն ունենա, այսինքն՝ պետք ա, որ անցկացվելիք օրենքներն այլ ուժերի հետ համաձայնեցվեն, հետևաբար ոչ մի ծայրահեղ, ինչ֊որ մեկի քմահաճույքին համապատասխան օրենք չի անցնի։ Նայի, նույն Դանիայի խորհրադարանը։ Կառավարությունը փորձում ա հարուստների հարկերը թեթևացնող օրենք անցկացնել, բայց չի կարողանում խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն գտնել։ Ստիպված մեղմում են նախագիծը (ասենք, թեթևացումը փորձում են տարածել նաև աղքատների վրա), էդ դեպքում գտնում են աջակցություն։ Նույն կերպ Հայաստանում պետք ա, որ համահարթեցումը էս տեսքով չանցնի։ Ու դա հնարավոր ա մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ՔՊ֊ն մեծամասնություն չունենա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> @Գաղթական հոպար, քանի որ մի անգամ էսհարցը քննարկվել ա մ քիչ բարձր տոնայնությամբ, հատուկ քո համար հիմա տալիս եմ ընդդիմության սահմանումը․ «ով իշխանություն չի, ընդդիմություն ա»


Կարա լինի ))

Բայց ինչի՞ որոշեցիր էս սահմանումդ սենց հատուկ իմ համար տալ, հըրոխպեր:

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլը շարունակումա իր Լևոնի պապիկի քաղաքականությունը, սեպ խրել Հայաստանցիների հատկապես Երևանցիների ու արցախցիների միջև:
Էսօրել մատա թափ տալիս Արցախի նախագահի վրա:
Էլի ամեն առիթով կախվել Քոչարյանի հավկինթներից թե բա տղերքը Երևանում են ծառայել:

Տո այ Ղառի 6 բա Լևոնիդ տղու ծառայությունից կամ քո ու երկու տեղակալներիդ ծառայությունից մի քիչ պատմի իմանանք:
Քոչարյանը ամենադժվար պահին երբ թուրքերը Արցախի կեսը գրավել էին, պապիդ ինչպես միսշտ տակը լցրած Էլչիբեյի հետ կապիտուլյացիաեր ստորագրում, ստեծեց պաշտպանության կոմիտեն համընդանուր մոբիլիզացիա արեց ու բեկեց պատերազմի ընթացքը: Քոչարյանի եղբայրը ծանր վիրավորվելա պատերազմի ժամանակ:
Սահմանամերձ իջեվանում ապրելով ընտանիքցիդ ոչ մեկ պատերազմին չի մասնակցել:


Տնտեսական մասումել լրիվ իրա Լևոն պապինա: Էն ժամանակ ոնց էին ասում Նաիրիտը փակենք ատոմակայանը փակենք, քիմիական գործարանները փակենք մենակ կոնյակով ու ջերմուկով Հայաստանը կպահենք:

Հիմաել էլի նմանատիպ երգեր հանքերը փակենք, պղնձաձուլարանը փակենք, տեքստիլը զարգացնենք: Բարձր տեխնոլոգիական երկիր ենք դառնում  ոսկի ու պղինձ ձուլելը թարգում ենք տռուսիկ ենք կարում: 
Հեքիաթներ Մերձավանում հայկակակն հեռուստացույցի գործարան ենք բացում/Սոնին ու Սամսունգը դողում են վախից/, երեկ մեր հարևան Վալոդը ասեց 2000աշխատատեղով գործարանա բացելու:

Ամենահզոր հեքիաթը ասումա ամբիցիոզ խնդիր եմ դրել 2,5միլիարդ դոլլար պիտի ծախսենք բանակի վրա 5տարում: Պրիտոմ որ հենց հիմա բանակի բյուջեն 500միլիոն դոլլարից ավելա:


Ասում ես ժեստկի չքցես քացու տակ սպասես ընտրությունները պրծնի հարիֆները 85տոկոս ձայն տան, բայց ոնց որ ասում են Ղառի 6-ի վկաները էտ որպես թուլություն են ընկալում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ամեն ինչ խաղաքարտերին բերողը պտի որ Սերժի տուզիկ լիներ, բայց չգիտես խի նստած կոբրայա գովում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը շարունակումա իր Լևոնի պապիկի քաղաքականությունը, սեպ խրել Հայաստանցիների հատկապես Երևանցիների ու արցախցիների միջև:
> Էսօրել մատա թափ տալիս Արցախի նախագահի վրա:
> Էլի ամեն առիթով կախվել Քոչարյանի հավկինթներից թե բա տղերքը Երևանում են ծառայել:
> 
> Տո այ Ղառի 6 բա Լևոնիդ տղու ծառայությունից կամ քո ու երկու տեղակալներիդ ծառայությունից մի քիչ պատմի իմանանք:
> Քոչարյանը ամենադժվար պահին երբ թուրքերը Արցախի կեսը գրավել էին, պապիդ ինչպես միսշտ տակը լցրած Էլչիբեյի հետ կապիտուլյացիաեր ստորագրում, ստեծեց պաշտպանության կոմիտեն համընդանուր մոբիլիզացիա արեց ու բեկեց պատերազմի ընթացքը: Քոչարյանի եղբայրը ծանր վիրավորվելա պատերազմի ժամանակ:
> Սահմանամերձ իջեվանում ապրելով ընտանիքցիդ ոչ մեկ պատերազմին չի մասնակցել:
> 
> 
> ...


Դե խնդրեմ, իսկ Չուկն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի  :Jpit: )) ՀՀԿ-ն սկի ՀՀԿ գրասենյակ չի մտնի, եթե իրանց մտահոգը վարոն ա  :Jpit: )

----------

Mephistopheles (30.11.2018), Աթեիստ (29.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե կառավարությունը պետք ա կարանա օրենքներ անցկացնի, ու հենց դրա համար էլ պետք չի, որ մի կուսակցություն մեծամասնություն ունենա, այսինքն՝ պետք ա, որ անցկացվելիք օրենքներն այլ ուժերի հետ համաձայնեցվեն, հետևաբար ոչ մի ծայրահեղ, ինչ֊որ մեկի քմահաճույքին համապատասխան օրենք չի անցնի։ Նայի, նույն Դանիայի խորհրադարանը։ Կառավարությունը փորձում ա հարուստների հարկերը թեթևացնող օրենք անցկացնել, բայց չի կարողանում խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն գտնել։ Ստիպված մեղմում են նախագիծը (ասենք, թեթևացումը փորձում են տարածել նաև աղքատների վրա), էդ դեպքում գտնում են աջակցություն։ Նույն կերպ Հայաստանում պետք ա, որ համահարթեցումը էս տեսքով չանցնի։ Ու դա հնարավոր ա մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ՔՊ֊ն մեծամասնություն չունենա։


Քեզ պետք ա Դանիայից վռազ դեպոռտ անել Հայաստան  :Jpit: )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն ինչ խաղաքարտերին բերողը պտի որ Սերժի տուզիկ լիներ, բայց չգիտես խի նստած կոբրայա գովում։


Էս երկու օրը կոբրային կմեկուսացնեն: Էտքան գովում ա, պերեդաչի կտանի  :Jpit: ))

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլը շարունակումա իր Լևոնի պապիկի քաղաքականությունը, սեպ խրել Հայաստանցիների հատկապես Երևանցիների ու արցախցիների միջև:
> Էսօրել մատա թափ տալիս Արցախի նախագահի վրա:
> Էլի ամեն առիթով կախվել Քոչարյանի հավկինթներից թե բա տղերքը Երևանում են ծառայել:
> 
> Տո այ Ղառի 6 բա Լևոնիդ տղու ծառայությունից կամ քո ու երկու տեղակալներիդ ծառայությունից մի քիչ պատմի իմանանք:
> Քոչարյանը ամենադժվար պահին երբ թուրքերը Արցախի կեսը գրավել էին, պապիդ ինչպես միսշտ տակը լցրած Էլչիբեյի հետ կապիտուլյացիաեր ստորագրում, ստեծեց պաշտպանության կոմիտեն համընդանուր մոբիլիզացիա արեց ու բեկեց պատերազմի ընթացքը: Քոչարյանի եղբայրը ծանր վիրավորվելա պատերազմի ժամանակ:
> Սահմանամերձ իջեվանում ապրելով ընտանիքցիդ ոչ մեկ պատերազմին չի մասնակցել:
> 
> 
> ...


Քոչարյանի հավկիթների՞ց..., եթե Քոչարյանը հավ ա ուրեմն ճիշտ ես գրել..., բայց էդքան էլ չէ... արի կլնի ձվերով բավարարվի..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե խնդրեմ, իսկ Չուկն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի )) ՀՀԿ-ն սկի ՀՀԿ գրասենյակ չի մտնի, եթե իրանց մտահոգը վարոն ա )


Քոչը լավ փող ա թափում... չենք կարա՞ մենք էլ կպցնենք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

@StrangeLittleGirl... Բյուր վարոյի դիաագնոզն ինչ ա՞...

----------


## Gayl

> Դե խնդրեմ, իսկ Չուկն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի )) ՀՀԿ-ն սկի ՀՀԿ գրասենյակ չի մտնի, եթե իրանց մտահոգը վարոն ա )


Սրա գրածները 2 նախադասությունից ավել չեմ կարում կարդամ: Կարդալուց առաջ ինչ որ բան եք օգտագործում?)))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սրա գրածները 2 նախադասությունից ավել չեմ կարում կարդամ: Կարդալուց առաջ ինչ որ բան եք օգտագործում?)))


Դու գիտես մենք դրանից ավե՞լ ենք կարդում   :LOL:  

Ու պետք ա պարզել, թե ինքը գրելուց ինչ ա օգտագործում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քոչը լավ փող ա թափում... չենք կարա՞ մենք էլ կպցնենք...


Կարանք։ Թերմոս ենք առնում, ու տաք ճաշեր էփել ենք սովորում։ Օրը 5000 դրամով Քոչին պերեդաչի ենք տանում։  Ես զավտրիկին հավկիթ եմ տանում, դու աբեդին՝ տուշոնկա։

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարանք։ Թերմոս ենք առնում, ու տաք ճաշեր էփել ենք սովորում։ Օրը 5000 դրամով Քոչին պերեդաչի ենք տանում։  Ես զավտրիկին հավկիթ եմ տանում, դու աբեդին՝ տուշոնկա։


Այ ախպեր, ինչ տուշոնկա ինչ աբեդ... ասում եմ հոդված գրենք` վարոյի պես, ինտելեկտուալ աշխատանք, գրական/հրապարակախոսական... 

... տանելուց էլ զինվորի բաժին գոնե տանենք... ոյին ա չէ՞ ինքը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> @StrangeLittleGirl... Բյուր վարոյի դիաագնոզն ինչ ա՞...


Վարոն դիագնոզ չունի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ՀՀԿ֊ական էլ չի։ Ուղղակի իրա անոնիմությունը հնարավորինս պահպանելու համար բավական սուր ու իրան ոչ բնորոշ բառապաշարի ա զոռ տվել, բայց մեկումեջ խելոք բաներ ասում ա։ Ուշադիր էղեք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վարոն դիագնոզ չունի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ՀՀԿ֊ական էլ չի։ Ուղղակի իրա անոնիմությունը հնարավորինս պահպանելու համար բավական սուր ու իրան ոչ բնորոշ բառապաշարի ա զոռ տվել, բայց մեկումեջ խելոք բաներ ասում ա։ Ուշադիր էղեք։


Գիտե՞ս ով ա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտե՞ս ով ա...


կասկածներ ունեմ, բայց վստահ չեմ։

----------


## Life

> Վարոն դիագնոզ չունի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ՀՀԿ֊ական էլ չի։ Ուղղակի իրա անոնիմությունը հնարավորինս պահպանելու համար բավական սուր ու իրան ոչ բնորոշ բառապաշարի ա զոռ տվել, բայց մեկումեջ խելոք բաներ ասում ա։ Ուշադիր էղեք։


Ոնց որ պարզ ա դառնում Վարոյին ովա «կանաչացարել»  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------

Tiger29 (30.11.2018), Աթեիստ (30.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Քոչարյանի եղբայրը ծանր վիրավորվելա պատերազմի ժամանակ:
> Սահմանամերձ իջեվանում ապրելով ընտանիքցիդ ոչ մեկ պատերազմին չի մասնակցել:


Քոչարյանի ծանր վիրավորված եղբայր Վալերին մեր թաղի մանկապարտեզը չգիտեմ ոնց վերցրեց պարսպապատեց ու իրեն տուն սարքեց, տեղը հարմար էր երևի (մեր թաղը աչքից հեռու, բայց Երևանին կպած «տալդա տեղ» էր): 
ՈՒ սպորտային ինքնաթիռ էր քշում, ու հենց դրանով էլ վթարից զոհվեց:

Լավ հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էինք լուսամուտից ապշած մի կես ժամ հետևում անթիվ անհամար համեռների երթին՝ Քոչարյանի եղբոր հոգեհանգստին:

Քանի՞ հոգի պատերազմում վիրավորված գիտես, որ «ռեզկի» հարստանում են ու անսահմանափակ հնարավորություններ են ունենում, ներառյալ ուզած տեղը մանկապարտեզ սեփականացնելը:

Հ.Գ. Մեղայասու, հանգուցյալներից չեմ ուզում բամբասել, բայց դե բերանս բացել մի տվեք:

Հ.Հ.Գ. ՈՒ առհասարակ, ապուշ բազար ա, լիքը պատերազմին մասնակցածներ կան, որոնց հետագա ԲՏ-ությունները ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի արդարացնել պատերազմին մասնակցած լինելու փաստով:
ՈՒ պատերազմին չմասնակցածներ էլ կան, որ երկրին առնվազն պակաս օգուտ չեն տվել: 

Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ. Թեմայից դուրս՝ կարծում եմ, նոր Հայաստանում ճիշտ կլինի բոլոր պիտանիները ծառայեն, առանց խտրականության: 
ՀՀ-ի իրավիճակում ցանկացած օրինավոր քաղաքացի պիտի զենք օգտագործել իմանա ու տեղն եկած վախտ օգտագործի:

----------

Chuk (01.12.2018), Progart (30.11.2018), Տրիբուն (30.11.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կասկածներ ունեմ, բայց վստահ չեմ։


ո՞ր բաներն ա ճիշտ ասում Բյուր ջան...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ո՞ր բաներն ա ճիշտ ասում Բյուր ջան...


Չեմ հիշում հիմա, բայց մյուս անգամ շնորհակալություն դնելուց բացի կմեջբերեմ, կասեմ՝ Վարոն ճիշտ ա ասում, որ ավելի պարզ լինի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հիշում հիմա, բայց մյուս անգամ շնորհակալություն դնելուց բացի կմեջբերեմ, կասեմ՝ Վարոն ճիշտ ա ասում, որ ավելի պարզ լինի։


օքեյ... ես էս վերջինը, որ կարդացի իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ինքը խնդիրներ ունի որոշ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ... ես էս վերջինը, որ կարդացի իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ինքը խնդիրներ ունի որոշ...


Չունի, հատուկ ա անում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չունի, հատուկ ա անում։


Հատուկ ա անում ոչ ի՞նչ, կարծենք ապուշ ա... իմաստը չեմ տեսնում...

----------

Progart (01.12.2018), Շինարար (30.11.2018), Տրիբուն (30.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հատուկ ա անում ոչ ի՞նչ, կարծենք ապուշ ա... իմաստը չեմ տեսնում...


Չէ, որ չհասկացվի ինքը ով ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, որ չհասկացվի ինքը ով ա։


Եթե Գալուստն ա, լավ չի ստացվում թաքնվելը:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.11.2018), Progart (01.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, որ չհասկացվի ինքը ով ա։


Բան չեմ հասկանում... մարդը երբեմն ուզում ա իրա ինքնությունը թաքցնի, որ հանգիստ սրտի ուզածն ասի, բայց ինքը թաքնվում ա, որ չմտածածն ասի՞` չուզածը՞.... 

օքեյ, հասկացանք, ապուշ ա ու չենք արձագանքում... է հետո՞... 

..., բայց կարող ա իսկականից ապուշ ա...

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2018), Տրիբուն (01.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բան չեմ հասկանում... մարդը երբեմն ուզում ա իրա ինքնությունը թաքցնի, որ հանգիստ սրտի ուզածն ասի, բայց ինքը թաքնվում ա, որ չմտածածն ասի՞` չուզածը՞.... 
> 
> օքեյ, հասկացանք, ապուշ ա ու չենք արձագանքում... է հետո՞... 
> 
> ..., բայց կարող ա իսկականից ապուշ ա...


 Ես չէի՞ առաջինը որ հայտնաբերեցի որ ինքը ապուշ ա ու անմիջապես տեղյակ պահեցի անձամբ իրան։ Ակումբում մի աղմուկ բարձրացավ տարիներով մարդիկ հիշացնում են ինձ թե որքան անտակտ ես կարող եմ լինել։ Հիմա լավ ա  սաղդ համոզվեցիք։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2018), Տրիբուն (01.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չէի՞ առաջինը որ հայտնաբերեցի որ ինքը ապուշ ա ու անմիջապես տեղյակ պահեցի անձամբ իրան։ Ակումբում մի աղմուկ բարձրացավ տարիներով մարդիկ հիշացնում են ինձ թե որքան անտակտ ես կարող եմ լինել։ Հիմա լավ ա  սաղդ համոզվեցիք։


..որտև քեզ չի սազում մարդկանց ապուշ անվանել... էտի իմ գործն ա...

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չէի՞ առաջինը որ հայտնաբերեցի որ ինքը ապուշ ա ու անմիջապես տեղյակ պահեցի անձամբ իրան։ Ակումբում մի աղմուկ բարձրացավ տարիներով մարդիկ հիշացնում են ինձ թե որքան անտակտ ես կարող եմ լինել։ Հիմա լավ ա  սաղդ համոզվեցիք։


Ապեր, վարոն ապուշ չի, ինքը շատ նորմալ ՀՀԿ-ական ա։ 

Ինքը մարմնավորում ա վերջին քսան տարվա ՀՀԿ-ական դեմագոգիան, սուտը, կեղծիքը ու անգրագիտությունը։

----------

Lion (01.12.2018), Mephistopheles (01.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, վարոն ապուշ չի, ինքը շատ նորմալ ՀՀԿ-ական ա։ 
> 
> Ինքը մարմնավորում ա վերջին քսան տարվա ՀՀԿ-ական դեմագոգիան, սուտը, կեղծիքը ու անգրագիտությունը։


այ հենց էտ ապուշն ա..., որ չեն էլ ֆայմում ընտրություններին չմասնակցեն...

կամ էլ կարաս ասես դուռակ ա

----------


## varo987

Լևոնի վկաների համար ով ուրիշ կարծիք ունի, իրանց հորինած մեծ քաղաքական գործիչ, պատերազմ հաղթած նախագահի, սպարապետ վզգոյի հորինված միֆերը տրաքացնումա ապուշա.
Լևոնի ու վզգոյի ամենամեծ հեղափոխական վկանել իրանել ճղումա թե բա Վզգոն տարածաշրջանի ամենամարտունակ բանակնա ժառանգություն թողել.

Իրականում լևոնականները թիկունքում սեփականաշնորհման անվան տակ թալանով են զբաղվել.
 Իրանցից հետո թողել են մի երկիր որի բյուջեն 300միլիոն դոլլարեր.

Հիմաել կեղծում են պատմությունը. Մարդիկ առիթից օգտվում են որ էն ժամանակ ինտերնետ կամեռայով հեռախոս բան չի եղել, իրանց այլանդակությունները տենց լավ փաստաթղթավորված չի, մարդկան հիշողության մեջա հիմնականում.

Թե իբր դժվար պահին վզգոն 500հոգանոց մահապարտների գունդ հավաքեց գնաց Արցախ թուրքերին ջարդեց. արցախցիքել ընդեղ մուկ էին տշում, եքա ֆռոնտը էտ 500հոգին էին պահում.

Դե լևոնականների մոտ իրանց ռեկլամ անելը լավա ստացվում.

Իրանց 6նել էս 6ամիսա տղու ֆռոնտից 50-60կմ հեռու զորամասում ծառայելը սարքելա հոռոմի տեռը.

----------


## Chuk

Լևոնի ամորձիները բաց չթողնելով կախվածները կյանք են  :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոնի վկաների համար ով ուրիշ կարծիք ունի, իրանց հորինած մեծ քաղաքական գործիչ, պատերազմ հաղթած նախագահի, սպարապետ վզգոյի հորինված միֆերը տրաքացնումա ապուշա.
> Լևոնի ու վզգոյի ամենամեծ հեղափոխական վկանել իրանել ճղումա թե բա Վզգոն տարածաշրջանի ամենամարտունակ բանակնա ժառանգություն թողել.
> 
> Իրականում լևոնականները թիկունքում սեփականաշնորհման անվան տակ թալանով են զբաղվել.
>  Իրանցից հետո թողել են մի երկիր որի բյուջեն 300միլիոն դոլլարեր.
> 
> Հիմաել կեղծում են պատմությունը. Մարդիկ առիթից օգտվում են որ էն ժամանակ ինտերնետ կամեռայով հեռախոս բան չի եղել, իրանց այլանդակությունները տենց լավ փաստաթղթավորված չի, մարդկան հիշողության մեջա հիմնականում.
> 
> Թե իբր դժվար պահին վզգոն 500հոգանոց մահապարտների գունդ հավաքեց գնաց Արցախ թուրքերին ջարդեց. արցախցիքել ընդեղ մուկ էին տշում, եքա ֆռոնտը էտ 500հոգին էին պահում.
> ...


Վարո ջան, ինչքան ուզում ես ոռդ ճղի, մեկա ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ չի մտնելու   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ․Գ․ Վարո, մտահո՞գ ես, ուրեմն մի քաք կերել ես։ 

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2018), Աթեիստ (01.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս երկուսը, բայց շատ լավն են, առավոտից խնդում եմ:

IMG_2787.jpg

IMG_2788.jpg

----------

Chuk (01.12.2018), Progart (01.12.2018), Գաղթական (01.12.2018), Շինարար (01.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Էս երկուսը, բայց շատ լավն են, առավոտից խնդում եմ:
> 
> IMG_2787.jpg
> 
> IMG_2788.jpg


Սա տեսե՞լ ես ։)

----------

Chuk (01.12.2018), Lion (01.12.2018), Շինարար (01.12.2018), Տրիբուն (01.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից իրոք շատ խելացի քայլ էր՝ լավագույն հումորային պաստառների մրցույթ հայտարարելը )))

Գիտեին, որ մեկա անելու են:
ՈՒզում էին ասել՝ ով անումա, մեր առաջին 3 թեկնածուի հետ ճաշելու խաթրա անում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոնի վկաների համար ով ուրիշ կարծիք ունի, իրանց հորինած մեծ քաղաքական գործիչ, պատերազմ հաղթած նախագահի, սպարապետ վզգոյի հորինված միֆերը տրաքացնումա ապուշա.
> Լևոնի ու վզգոյի ամենամեծ հեղափոխական վկանել իրանել ճղումա թե բա Վզգոն տարածաշրջանի ամենամարտունակ բանակնա ժառանգություն թողել.
> 
> Իրականում լևոնականները թիկունքում սեփականաշնորհման անվան տակ թալանով են զբաղվել.
>  Իրանցից հետո թողել են մի երկիր որի բյուջեն 300միլիոն դոլլարեր.
> 
> Հիմաել կեղծում են պատմությունը. Մարդիկ առիթից օգտվում են որ էն ժամանակ ինտերնետ կամեռայով հեռախոս բան չի եղել, իրանց այլանդակությունները տենց լավ փաստաթղթավորված չի, մարդկան հիշողության մեջա հիմնականում.
> 
> Թե իբր դժվար պահին վզգոն 500հոգանոց մահապարտների գունդ հավաքեց գնաց Արցախ թուրքերին ջարդեց. արցախցիքել ընդեղ մուկ էին տշում, եքա ֆռոնտը էտ 500հոգին էին պահում.
> ...


Համոզեցիր... լևոնին չենք ընտրի էս ընտրություններին...

----------

Chuk (02.12.2018), Progart (02.12.2018), Աթեիստ (01.12.2018), Տրիբուն (01.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հ․Գ․ Վարո, մտահո՞գ ես, ուրեմն մի քաք կերել ես։


Վարոն էս գրառումնրը 2008-ին ա արել ուղղակի կոմպը հին էր, ինտեռնետն էլ դանդաղ դրա համար էլ նոր նոր լոդ ըլնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վազգեն մանուկյանն ա վարոն...


> Վարո ջան, ինչքան ուզում ես ոռդ ճղի, մեկա ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ չի մտնելու

----------


## Lion

Մի թերագնահատեք Վարոյի նմաններին՝ իրենք, նախկին իշխանության օրոք արտոնյալ դիրք ունեցողները, բավականին շատ են...

----------


## Rammstein

Էս քանի օրը նկատում եմ, որ Իմ քայլի գովազդները ահավոր շատ են քաղաքում։ Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ հիմա պետք ա նենց անել, որ հհկ-ի ջրաղացին հնարավորինս քիչ ջուր լցվի, բայց դա ռեկլամների քանակով չի՞ հո։ Համ էլ, ոնց Նիկոլն ա ասում հհկ-ն նախ պիտի ջրաղաց ունենա, որ ջուր էլ լցվի։ Դրա համար մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա թվում էդքան գովազդի վրա ռեսուրս ծախսելը։ Իմ մոտ մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ վատ ասոցիացիաներ ա ստեղծում էդ շատ գովազդը, երեւի որովհետեւ առաջ հհկ-ն էր շատ գովազդ դնում։

Ինչեւէ, էսքան դժվար կենտրոնանայի սրա վրա, եթե էդ գովազդները գոնե մի փոքր հետաքրքիր ու ինֆորմատիվ լինեին։ Այնինչ դրանց վրա մենակ նկար ա, անուն ազգանուն մեկ էլ Իմ քայլի կարգախոսն ու լոգոն։

Sent from my Xperia Z2 using Tapatalk

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս քանի օրը նկատում եմ, որ Իմ քայլի գովազդները ահավոր շատ են քաղաքում։ Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ հիմա պետք ա նենց անել, որ հհկ-ի ջրաղացին հնարավորինս քիչ ջուր լցվի, բայց դա ռեկլամների քանակով չի՞ հո։ Համ էլ, ոնց Նիկոլն ա ասում հհկ-ն նախ պիտի ջրաղաց ունենա, որ ջուր էլ լցվի։ Դրա համար մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա թվում էդքան գովազդի վրա ռեսուրս ծախսելը։ Իմ մոտ մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ վատ ասոցիացիաներ ա ստեղծում էդ շատ գովազդը, երեւի որովհետեւ առաջ հհկ-ն էր շատ գովազդ դնում։
> 
> Ինչեւէ, էսքան դժվար կենտրոնանայի սրա վրա, եթե էդ գովազդները գոնե մի փոքր հետաքրքիր ու ինֆորմատիվ լինեին։ Այնինչ դրանց վրա մենակ նկար ա, անուն ազգանուն մեկ էլ Իմ քայլի կարգախոսն ու լոգոն։
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z2 using Tapatalk


Բարդ հարց ա: Մի կողմից իսկապես դա ասոցացվում ա հին իշխանական համակարգի հետ: Մյուս կողմից անընդհատ մարդկանց պետք է հիշեցնել ու հասնել նրան, որ մեծ քանակի ձայներ ստանա:

Ես գիտեմ մոտեցումը, որ «դե մեկ ա հաղթելու ա»: Բայց մեկ ա չեն հաղթում: Հաղթում են քարոզչություն անելով:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բարդ հարց ա: Մի կողմից իսկապես դա ասոցացվում ա հին իշխանական համակարգի հետ: Մյուս կողմից անընդհատ մարդկանց պետք է հիշեցնել ու հասնել նրան, որ մեծ քանակի ձայներ ստանա:
> 
> Ես գիտեմ մոտեցումը, որ «դե մեկ ա հաղթելու ա»: Բայց մեկ ա չեն հաղթում: Հաղթում են քարոզչություն անելով:


Եթե գովազդային էս քաղաքականությունն ուղղված ա գրավելու նենց մարդկանց, որոնք, սենց ասեմ, էնքան էլ շատ խելք չունեն ու նախկինում ասենք 5000 դրամի դիմաց հհկ են ընտրել, ապա գուցե կարա արդյունք տա, որտեւ տենց մարդիկ հնարավոր ա, որ ընտրեն նրան, ում ռեկլամը շատ տեսնեն։ Բայց հիմա ինձ թվում ա արդեն էն վիճակը չի երկրում, որ մի սխալ քայլ կամ դիրքի թուլացում կարա հհկ-ին էլի ուժեղացնի։ ՀՀԿ-ի գնացքը գնացել ա, ու ես հիմա ուզում եմ տեսնել այլ ձեւաչափի քարոզչություն։ Իսկ Իմ քայլի գովազդները ես չեմ կարում իրական քարոզչություն համարել։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե գովազդային էս քաղաքականությունն ուղղված ա գրավելու նենց մարդկանց, որոնք, սենց ասեմ, էնքան էլ շատ խելք չունեն ու նախկինում ասենք 5000 դրամի դիմաց հհկ են ընտրել, ապա գուցե կարա արդյունք տա, որտեւ տենց մարդիկ հնարավոր ա, որ ընտրեն նրան, ում ռեկլամը շատ տեսնեն։ Բայց հիմա ինձ թվում ա արդեն էն վիճակը չի երկրում, որ մի սխալ քայլ կամ դիրքի թուլացում կարա հհկ-ին էլի ուժեղացնի։ ՀՀԿ-ի գնացքը գնացել ա, ու ես հիմա ուզում եմ տեսնել այլ ձեւաչափի քարոզչություն։ Իսկ Իմ քայլի գովազդները ես չեմ կարում իրական քարոզչություն համարել։


Ռամշ ջան, արի զրուցենք ընտրության ավարտից հետո:
Իմ կանխատեսմամբ խորհրդարանի 1/3-ը, 33.3 տոկոսը լինելու են  ՀՀԿ-ականներն ու ԲՀԿ-ականները: Կարծում եմ, եթե ցավալի իրողություն լինի ու շատ ցավալիորեն ես ճիշտ դուրս եկած լինեմ, դու արդեն այլ դիրքից կքննարկես հարցը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռամշ ջան, արի զրուցենք ընտրության ավարտից հետո:
> Իմ կանխատեսմամբ խորհրդարանի 1/3-ը, 33.3 տոկոսը լինելու են  ՀՀԿ-ականներն ու ԲՀԿ-ականները: Կարծում եմ, եթե ցավալի իրողություն լինի ու շատ ցավալիորեն ես ճիշտ դուրս եկած լինեմ, դու արդեն այլ դիրքից կքննարկես հարցը:


Չուկ, դու փող հավաքի, աչքիս քո հաշվին լավ հաց ենք ուտելու։  :Tongue: 

Գլխանց ասում եմ, հետո չասես չէի զգուշացրել․ սաղ զակազ եմ տալու ու ինչ չուտեմ հետս տուն եմ տանելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու փող հավաքի, աչքիս քո հաշվին լավ հաց ենք ուտելու։ 
> 
> Գլխանց ասում եմ, հետո չասես չէի զգուշացրել․ սաղ զակազ եմ տալու ու ինչ չուտեմ հետս տուն եմ տանելու։


2 շիշ պիվա ա գրազս, որը դու պիտի առնես, քանզի ու վասնզի, ցավոք, կրվում ես ((

----------

Lion (02.12.2018)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, արի զրուցենք ընտրության ավարտից հետո:
> Իմ կանխատեսմամբ խորհրդարանի 1/3-ը, 33.3 տոկոսը լինելու են  ՀՀԿ-ականներն ու ԲՀԿ-ականները: Կարծում եմ, եթե ցավալի իրողություն լինի ու շատ ցավալիորեն ես ճիշտ դուրս եկած լինեմ, դու արդեն այլ դիրքից կքննարկես հարցը:


Օքեյ։ Բայց ես մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ հհկ-բհկ-ների փոխարեն ավելի նորմալ ուժեր շանս ունեն անցնելու ԱԺ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2018), Տրիբուն (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Օքեյ։ Բայց ես մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ հհկ-բհկ-ների փոխարեն ավելի նորմալ ուժեր շանս ունեն անցնելու ԱԺ։


Է հույս ես էլ ունեմ։
Բայց փորձում եմ սթափ դատել։
Ու օրինակ շատ կոնկրետ ասում եմ. Ձեր՝ ՔՈին տված ձեները, որոնք ընդհանուր, բոլորն իրար հետ լինելու են 3000-5000 սահմանում, օգնելու են, որ ՀՀԿն մտնի ԱԺ։

ՔՈի, ՄԵՆՔի ու Լուսավորի ընտրությանն առանձին գնալը ու ւրանց հասանելիք 50-70 հազար ձենն իրար մեջ բաժան-բաժան անելը օգնելու են, որ ՀՀԿ փոքր հավասար 45 հազար ձենով անցնեն խորհրդարան, իսկ ուզածդ ուժերը չգնան։

----------

Lion (02.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՔՈի, ՄԵՆՔի ու Լուսավորի ընտրությանն առանձին գնալը ու ւրանց հասանելիք 50-70 հազար ձենն իրար մեջ բաժան-բաժան անելը օգնելու են, որ ՀՀԿ փոքր հավասար 45 հազար ձենով անցնեն խորհրդարան, իսկ ուզածդ ուժերը չգնան։


Մուտիտ ես անում, Չուկիտո։  :Smile: 

ՀՀԿ-ն մաքս 20.000 ձենով մնալու ա, չասեմ ում ինչի վրա։ Նիկոլենց ձեները մնալու ա իրանց։ Ով ձայն տա ՔՈ-ին, Լույսին, Մենքին, ձայն ա տալիս նորմալ ընդդիմությանը ու ձայն չի տալիս ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ին։ 

Հավայի մի բարդացրեք իրավիճակը։ Մոդելը պարզ ա․ ոչ մի ձայն ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿներին; ինչքան ձայն կա Նիկոլենց, ՔՈ-ին, Լույսին, Մենքին ․․․ ու հարցերը շատ պարզ լուծվում են։

----------


## Rammstein

> Է հույս ես էլ ունեմ։
> Բայց փորձում եմ սթափ դատել։
> Ու օրինակ շատ կոնկրետ ասում եմ. Ձեր՝ ՔՈին տված ձեները, որոնք ընդհանուր, բոլորն իրար հետ լինելու են 3000-5000 սահմանում, օգնելու են, որ ՀՀԿն մտնի ԱԺ։
> 
> ՔՈի, ՄԵՆՔի ու Լուսավորի ընտրությանն առանձին գնալը ու ւրանց հասանելիք 50-70 հազար ձենն իրար մեջ բաժան-բաժան անելը օգնելու են, որ ՀՀԿ փոքր հավասար 45 հազար ձենով անցնեն խորհրդարան, իսկ ուզածդ ուժերը չգնան։


Եթե ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, ի՞նչ ա լինելու, ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ի անցնելու շանսը ինչ-որ բանով փոքրանալո՞ւ ա։ Մեկ ա առնվազն երեք ուժ պիտի անցնի ԱԺ։ Այսինքն եթե խնդիրը պարզեցնենք ու անտեսենք օեկի դիմադրությունը, սասնա ծռման ուժերը, եղն է փոխած լինենք, որ ազգային առաջընթացի շփման ուժերը չլինեն, ապա քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ն մեկ ա սենց թե նենց անցնում են։ Ավելին, էս դեպքում իրանք 100%-ով են անցնում։ Հարցը մնում ա էն, թե քանի տոկոս կհավաքեն։ Բայց մեկը ես ավելի լավ ա չգնամ ընտրության, քան քվեարկեմ էն սկզբունքով, որ էսինչ ուժը քիչ տոկոս հավաքի։

----------


## ivy

> Եթե ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, ի՞նչ ա լինելու, ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ի անցնելու շանսը ինչ-որ բանով փոքրանալո՞ւ ա։ Մեկ ա առնվազն երեք ուժ պիտի անցնի ԱԺ։ Այսինքն եթե խնդիրը պարզեցնենք ու անտեսենք օեկի դիմադրությունը, սասնա ծռման ուժերը, եղն է փոխած լինենք, որ ազգային առաջընթացի շփման ուժերը չլինեն, ապա քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ն մեկ ա սենց թե նենց անցնում են։ Ավելին, էս դեպքում իրանք 100%-ով են անցնում։ Հարցը մնում ա էն, թե քանի տոկոս կհավաքեն։ Բայց մեկը ես ավելի լավ ա չգնամ ընտրության, քան քվեարկեմ էն սկզբունքով, որ էսինչ ուժը քիչ տոկոս հավաքի։


Չուկը ոնց որ թե նկատի չուներ, որ ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, դա կօգնի իրավիճակին, այլ ասում էր, որ եթե դրանք մի ընդհանուր ընդդիմություն լինեին (այլ ոչ թե առանձին) կարող էին միասին էնքան ձայն հավաքել, որ ՀՀԿ-ից ավել լիներ։ Ու էդ դեպքում ասենք ԲՀԿ-ի հետ կարող էին ԱԺ մտնել՝ ՀՀԿ-ի փոխարեն։

----------

Chuk (02.12.2018), Progart (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Մուտիտ ես անում, Չուկիտո։ 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ն մաքս 20.000 ձենով մնալու ա, չասեմ ում ինչի վրա։ Նիկոլենց ձեները մնալու ա իրանց։ Ով ձայն տա ՔՈ-ին, Լույսին, Մենքին, ձայն ա տալիս նորմալ ընդդիմությանը ու ձայն չի տալիս ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ին։ 
> 
> Հավայի մի բարդացրեք իրավիճակը։ Մոդելը պարզ ա․ ոչ մի ձայն ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿներին; ինչքան ձայն կա Նիկոլենց, ՔՈ-ին, Լույսին, Մենքին ․․․ ու հարցերը շատ պարզ լուծվում են։


Տրիբուն ձյա, նորմալ ընդիմմությունը, որոնց տակ էս անգամ հասկանում եմ ՔՈին, Լուսավորին ու ՄԵՆՔին, իրար հետ ունեն մաքս 70 հազար ձեն։

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ուզում ա, որ սրանցից որևէ մեկը ա անցնի ու չի ուզում Նիկոլին ձեն տալ, պետք ա կարողանա իրավիճակը ռեալ գնահատել ու ձեն տալ սրանցից առավել մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցողին։ Ես շատ կուզեի, որ էդ պոտենցիալը ՔՈն ունենար, բայց ցավոք ունի Էդմոնի Լուսավորը։ Ըստ այդմ ՀՀԿի չանցնելու միակ տարբերակը էդ մարդկանց կողմից ոչ թե ՔՈ կամ ՄԵՆՔ ընտրելն ա, այլ լուսավոր։

Սրանից լրիվ անկախ ԲՀԿն ունի 100 հազար (գուցե քիչ ավել ձենի պոտենցիալ), իսկ ՀՀԿն մինչև 45 հազար  ձենի պոտենցիալ (կարծում եմ պոտենցիալը չի կարողանա օգտագործի ու կհավաքի 25-30 հազար):

Էս ասածս ձեներն իրար հետ չեն հատվում։

ՀՀԿ ընտրողը չի ընտրելու ԲՀԿ կամ ՔՈ-ՄԵՆՔ-Լուսավոր։

ԲՀԿ ընտրողը չի ընտրելու ՀՀԿ կամ ՔՈ-ՄԵՆՔ-Լուսավոր։

ՔՈ-ՄԵՆՔ-Լուսավոր ընտրողը չի ընտրելու ՀՀԿ կամ ԲՀԿ։

Բայց Քո-ն, Մենքն ու Լուսավորը իրար հետ կռիվ անելով իրանց ընդհանուր 70 հազարի պոտենցիալը չեն օգտագործելու ու շատ մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ իրար մեջ բաժան-բաժան անելով ամեն մեկը ավելի քիչ ստանա, քան ՀՀԿն։

ՀՀԿն ստանալու ա աբիժնիկների, իրանց թիմակիցների ու «արմատական ընդիմմություն ա պետք» կուտը կերած պսևդոինտելեկտուալների ձեները։

Ես չեմ կռռում։ Ես ամբողջ սրտով ուզում եմ սխալ դուրս գալ։ Բայց պետք ա էս հասարակ բանը մարդկանց բացատրել, որ հասկանան ինչ են անում, ում են ընտրում, ինչի են ընտրում։

----------

ivy (02.12.2018), Lion (02.12.2018), Mephistopheles (02.12.2018), Progart (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, ի՞նչ ա լինելու, ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ի անցնելու շանսը ինչ-որ բանով փոքրանալո՞ւ ա։ Մեկ ա առնվազն երեք ուժ պիտի անցնի ԱԺ։ Այսինքն եթե խնդիրը պարզեցնենք ու անտեսենք օեկի դիմադրությունը, սասնա ծռման ուժերը, եղն է փոխած լինենք, որ ազգային առաջընթացի շփման ուժերը չլինեն, ապա քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ ՀՀԿ/ԲՀԿ-ն մեկ ա սենց թե նենց անցնում են։ Ավելին, էս դեպքում իրանք 100%-ով են անցնում։ Հարցը մնում ա էն, թե քանի տոկոս կհավաքեն։ Բայց մեկը ես ավելի լավ ա չգնամ ընտրության, քան քվեարկեմ էն սկզբունքով, որ էսինչ ուժը քիչ տոկոս հավաքի։


Իսկ ես չասեցի «Իմ քայլին» քվեարկի։ Ես «Իմ քայլին» եմ քվեարկելու։ Դրա համար լիքը հիմնավորումներ ունեմ։ Բայց եթե ընտրությունների օրը շանս տեսնեմ, որ կարող ա Լուսավորն անցնի, կարող ա իրանց ձեն տամ։ ՔՈին չեմ տա։ Որտև էդ նույնն ա, որ չգնամ քվեարկության։ Ձայնս ափսոս ա, ինչքան էլ իրանց համակրեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկը ոնց որ թե նկատի չուներ, որ ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, դա կօգնի իրավիճակին, այլ ասում էր, որ եթե դրանք մի ընդհանուր ընդդիմություն լինեին (այլ ոչ թե առանձին) կարող էին միասին էնքան ձայն հավաքել, որ ՀՀԿ-ից ավել լիներ։ Ու էդ դեպքում ասենք ԲՀԿ-ի հետ կարող էին ԱԺ մտնել՝ ՀՀԿ-ի փոխարեն։


Իրանք առանձին առանձին կմտնեն ԱԺ ու էլի ՀՀԿ-ի փոխարեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Իրանք առանձին առանձին կմտնեն ԱԺ ու էլի ՀՀԿ-ի փոխարեն։


ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես տենց եզրակացնում, զուտ հետաքրքիր ա։

Ռամշի նման բարի ցանկությու՞ն։ Թե՞ այլ պատճառով։

----------

Lion (02.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես տենց եզրակացնում, զուտ հետաքրքիր ա։
> 
> Ռամշի նման բարի ցանկությու՞ն։ Թե՞ այլ պատճառով։


Չուկ, բա դու ինչի վրա ես հիմնվում, երկուսիդ համոզվածությունն էլ շշմեցնող ա  :Jpit: 
Մի շաբաթ մնաց, ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչ ա լինելու։

----------

LisBeth (02.12.2018), Progart (02.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Սերժենց վախտ, ոնց էլ նայես, մոտ 10 տոկոս արտոնյալ խավ կար: Այ էդ 10 տոկոսից մոտ 5-6 տոկոսը հիմա պատրաստակամորեն ՀՀԿ-ին կքվեարկի...

----------


## LisBeth

Էսօր մի հատ վիդեօ աչքովս ընկավ, երեխաներին հարցնում էին թե ինչի են եկել քարոզարշավի։ Սրանք էլ թե բա մենք ասելու ենք, թե ում ընտրեն մեր ծնողները։ Հետո լրագրողը հարցերց, թե ո՞ւմ, սաղ միաբերան ասեցին՝ Նիկոլին։ Ասեց, բա ինչի՞։ Սրանք էլ թե բա որովհետև լավն ա ինքը։ Դրանից քիչ առաջ մեծերին էին հարցը տալիս։ Պատասխանը տարբեր չէր։)

----------

Progart (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, բա դու ինչի վրա ես հիմնվում, երկուսիդ համոզվածությունն էլ շշմեցնող ա 
> Մի շաբաթ մնաց, ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչ ա լինելու։


ռեալ հաշվարկների, Այվի ջան։ Հաշվի են առնվել օրինակ վերջին՝ ավագանու ընտրություններում Լույս դաշինքի, Ժառանգության, Երևանցիների ու էլի մի քանի մանր-մունր նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա աշատողների ձեները։ Նախորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում Լուսավորի, հանրապետության ու ՔՊի ստացած ձեներն են հաշվի առնվել (ռեյտինգայինից դա լինում ա հաշվել)։ Հաշվի եմ առել առկա սոց հարցումները, դրանք համեմատել եմ նույն կազմակերպությունների՝ ավագանու ընտրության ժամանակ արած սոց հարցումների ու վերջնական արդյունքի ճշտության հետ։

Ընդհանուր մասնակիցների թիվը հասկանալու համար նայել եմ վերջին՝ ավագանու ընտրությունների դինամիկան ու դա համեմատել 99 թվից մինչ էսօր եղած ընտրությունների հետ։ 

Էս անեն ինչին ավելացրել եմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկումներս, թե որ ուժի նկատմամբ ինչքան հետաքրքրություն կա, ինչքանով են ճանաչված, վստահելի և այլն։

----------

ivy (02.12.2018), LisBeth (02.12.2018), Գաղթական (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ու էսքանով հանդերձ իմ ասածը զուտ կանխատեսում ա։ Կարող եմ սխալ դուրս գալ, ինչի համար ուրախ կլինեմ

----------

ivy (02.12.2018), Lion (02.12.2018)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չուկը ոնց որ թե նկատի չուներ, որ ՔՈ/Մենք/Լուսավոր-ի փոխարեն էդ ձեները գնան Իմ քայլին, դա կօգնի իրավիճակին, այլ ասում էր, որ եթե դրանք մի ընդհանուր ընդդիմություն լինեին (այլ ոչ թե առանձին) կարող էին միասին էնքան ձայն հավաքել, որ ՀՀԿ-ից ավել լիներ։ Ու էդ դեպքում ասենք ԲՀԿ-ի հետ կարող էին ԱԺ մտնել՝ ՀՀԿ-ի փոխարեն։


Ես էլ էի սկզբում մտածում, որ լավ կլիներ միասնական այլընտրանքային ուժ լիներ, որ մեծ շանս ունենար անցնելու։ Չնայած եթե ՔՈ-ն, Մենքը ու Լուսավորը միավորված լինեին, ես վստահ չեմ, որ կհամակրեի, որտեւ օրինակ Արամ Սարգսյանին առանձնապես չեմ վստահում։ Ինձ թվում ա ՀՀԿ-ի անցնել-չանցնելու վրա կենտրոնանալու փոխարեն արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ նորմալ քաղաքական դաշտ սկսի ձեւավորվել։ Էդ ընդդիմությունների միավորումը ակտուալ էր էն ՀՀԿ-ի գերիշխանության օրոք, երբ պետք էր գոնե մի քիչ հակակշիռ ստեղծել ամեն գնով։




> Իսկ ես չասեցի «Իմ քայլին» քվեարկի։ Ես «Իմ քայլին» եմ քվեարկելու։ Դրա համար լիքը հիմնավորումներ ունեմ։ Բայց եթե ընտրությունների օրը շանս տեսնեմ, որ կարող ա Լուսավորն անցնի, կարող ա իրանց ձեն տամ։ ՔՈին չեմ տա։ Որտև էդ նույնն ա, որ չգնամ քվեարկության։ Ձայնս ափսոս ա, ինչքան էլ իրանց համակրեմ։


Դե եթե դու քո ընտրության հիմքում դնում ես ՀՀԿ-ի շանսերը փոքրացնելը, ապա հասկանալի ա մոտեցումդ։ Ես չեմ ուզում դա դրած լինեմ իմ ընտրության հիմքում։

----------

ivy (02.12.2018), Տրիբուն (02.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, նորմալ ընդիմմությունը, որոնց տակ էս անգամ հասկանում եմ ՔՈին, Լուսավորին ու ՄԵՆՔին, իրար հետ ունեն մաքս 70 հազար ձեն։
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ուզում ա, որ սրանցից որևէ մեկը ա անցնի ու չի ուզում Նիկոլին ձեն տալ, պետք ա կարողանա իրավիճակը ռեալ գնահատել ու ձեն տալ սրանցից առավել մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցողին։ Ես շատ կուզեի, որ էդ պոտենցիալը ՔՈն ունենար, բայց ցավոք ունի Էդմոնի Լուսավորը։ Ըստ այդմ ՀՀԿի չանցնելու միակ տարբերակը էդ մարդկանց կողմից ոչ թե ՔՈ կամ ՄԵՆՔ ընտրելն ա, այլ լուսավոր։
> 
> Սրանից լրիվ անկախ ԲՀԿն ունի 100 հազար (գուցե քիչ ավել ձենի պոտենցիալ), իսկ ՀՀԿն մինչև 45 հազար  ձենի պոտենցիալ (կարծում եմ պոտենցիալը չի կարողանա օգտագործի ու կհավաքի 25-30 հազար):
> 
> *Էս ասածս ձեներն իրար հետ չեն հատվում։*
> 
> ՀՀԿ ընտրողը չի ընտրելու ԲՀԿ կամ ՔՈ-ՄԵՆՔ-Լուսավոր։
> ...


Ի՞նչ գիտես չեն հատվում։ Էտ սկի Ադիբեկյանը չգիտի։  :LOL: 

Ապեր, ընտրություններին մասնացելու մոտ 1.5 միլիոն մարդ։

- Նիկոլին մոտ 900.000 ձայն։   
- ԲՀԿ, Մենք, Լույս, մարդա պայմանականորեն 110-120.000 ձայն, սինքնս մոտ 7-8% ամեն մեկին: 
- ՔՈ-ին Ակումբի խաթեր 80.000, որ ծերը ծերն անցնեն։
- ՀՀԿ-ին քո ու Լիոնի խաթեր համար, որ էլ Ասված չկանչի, 60.00 ձայն, որ մտահոգված դուրս մնան։ Ու էս քո տված 45.000-ից լավ ավել ա։
- Դե մնացածն էլ հենց այնպես, ինչպես կասեր դասականը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու էսքանով հանդերձ իմ ասածը զուտ կանխատեսում ա։ Կարող եմ սխալ դուրս գալ, ինչի համար ուրախ կլինեմ


Դե հա․․․․․ իմն էլ ա կանխատեսում, բայց քոնինից լավն ա, քանի որ ես դեպրեսված ՀԱԿ-ական չեմ  :LOL:  ոչ էլ քարահունջի արիացի։ 

Իմ համար մի կոնկրետ արդյունք ա լինելու․ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում չի լինելը։ Իսկ դա լինելույա քվերակության ձայների բաշխման հաշվին, թե մետեորիտ ա ընկնելու Մելիք Ադամյանի վրա, նշանակություն չունի իմ համար։ ՀՀԿ-ի ԱԺ-ում չլինելը, անկախ հանգամանքներից, վերջն ամիսների զարգացումների ու Հայոց վերջին քսան տարվա պատմության տրամաբանական հանգրվանն ա, ու ստեղ հաշվարկներն ու կանխատեսումները կապ չունեն․ դա տենց ա, քանի որ տենց ա։

----------


## ivy

Հաշվարկելով քվերակելու պահը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում․ ինձ թվում ա ամեն մեկը պիտի էն ուժին ձայն տա, որին կուզեր հաղթանակած տեսնել՝ կապ չունի իրենց շանսերը ոնց են։
Մենակ էդպես կլինի արդար ընտրություն։

Հո մեր մրցույթներում էդպես ենք քվեարկում՝ ամենաշատ հավանածին․ էլ ինչ հաշվարկ-մաշվարկ, ազնիվ չի էդպես  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (02.12.2018), Աթեիստ (03.12.2018), Շինարար (03.12.2018), Տրիբուն (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ գիտես չեն հատվում։ Էտ սկի Ադիբեկյանը չգիտի։ 
> 
> Ապեր, ընտրություններին մասնացելու մոտ 1.5 միլիոն մարդ։
> 
> - Նիկոլին մոտ 900.000 ձայն։   
> - ԲՀԿ, Մենք, Լույս, մարդա պայմանականորեն 110-120.000 ձայն, սինքնս մոտ 7-8% ամեն մեկին: 
> - ՔՈ-ին Ակումբի խաթեր 80.000, որ ծերը ծերն անցնեն։
> - ՀՀԿ-ին քո ու Լիոնի խաթեր համար, որ էլ Ասված չկանչի, 60.00 ձայն, որ մտահոգված դուրս մնան։ Ու էս քո տված 45.000-ից լավ ավել ա։
> - Դե մնացածն էլ հենց այնպես, ինչպես կասեր դասականը։


Դե արի տեսնենք քո ու Ադիբկյանի տարբերությունը ինձնից ու Էդգարից (Էդգարին չեք ճանաչում, բայց Վանգայի թոռն ա, վերջին 2 ընտրությունների արդյունքները իրանից ճշգրիտ կանխատեսող չի եղել)։

Իմ, իրա հետ քննարկումների ու հաշվարկների արդյունքում միջինիցրած թվերը։

Մասնակցությունը լինելու ա. 1-1.1 միլիոն։ 1.5 միլիոնն ուղղակի անհնար ա։

ՔՊն ստանալու 700-800 հազար
ԲՀԿն 100-120 հազար
ՀՀԿն 25-45 հազար
Լուսավորը < 25000
Մենքը < 15000
ՔՈն < 5000
ՀՅԴն ~15000
Սասնա Ծռերը ~ 10000
ՕԵԿ < 10000

մնացածը խառը խուռը մանր

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պատմականորեն լիբերալները դեմոկրատներն ու առաջադեմները երբեք միասնական չեն եղել, մինչդեռ պահպանողական հետադիմականները եղել են կոնսոլիդացված... մեր նախորդ ընտրություններն էլ են դա ցույց տվել...

էս ՔՈ Լուսավոր, Մենք Դուք Նրանք... սրանք սաղ մասնատում են իրական իշխանափոխական ուժերը ու դրա արդյունքում ՀՀԿ-ն կարա հայտնվի խորհրդարանում... 

կարամ եգիպտոսի օրինակը բերեմ... ճիշտ ա, դա շատ ծայրահեղ ա, բայց պրիցիպը նույնն ա... մինչև իրանց հեղափոխական լիբերալ դեմոկրա ուժերը փորձում էին միանալ ու չէին կարում, իսլամական ախպերությունը իր կազմակերպվածությամբ հաղթեց ընտրություններում... ու դրանից հետո վախից էդ նույն լիբերալների օրհնանքով Սիսին եկավ, պրակտիկորեն ևս մեկ մուբարաք...

ասածս ինչ ա... ընդդիմություն մնդիմություն սրանք սաղ անիմաստ են էս պահին որտև իշխանությունը դեռ չի փոխել լիովին, ընդդիմություն լինելու համար չեն պայքարում այլ դառնում են ընդդիմություն ընտրություններքւմ պարտվելու արդյունքում... 

էն խատաբղետ երանգապնակը, որ էսօր տեսնում եք իրականում սարքովի ա` արհեստական... ընտրությքւններից հետո շատ բան ա փոխ ելքւ, երբ իշխանությունը սկսի աշխատել...

----------

Chuk (03.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաշվարկելով քվերակելու պահը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում․ ինձ թվում ա ամեն մեկը պիտի էն ուժին ձայն տա, որին կուզեր հաղթանակած տեսնել՝ կապ չունի իրենց շանսերը ոնց են։
> Մենակ էդպես կլինի արդար ընտրություն։
> 
> Հո մեր մրցույթներում էդպես ենք քվեարկում՝ ամենաշատ հավանածին․ էլ ինչ հաշվարկ-մաշվարկ, ազնիվ չի էդպես


Այվի ջան, իհարկե լավագույն տարբերակն ա էդ։ Բայց դրան չենք հասել։

Եկեք անկեղծ լինենք։ Էս ընտրության միակ իմաստը հեղափոխության իրողությունն արձանագրելով Նիկոլին քվե տալն ա, պլյուս դաշտը վերջնական մաքրելը ՀՀԿից։

Առաջին խնդիրն իրականում լուծված ա։

Բայց էս ընտրություններում կարծելով թե արդեն իրական ընտրություններ են ու մնացածը իրանց համակրած ուժին ձեն տալով երկրորդ խնդրի լուծումն են տապալում։

Իհարկե արդար ընտրություն նաև նշանակում է նաև, որ ամեն մեկն ըստ իր պտկերացումի է քվեարկում ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իմ պես մտածեք։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ արժի էս թեմայով խոսել, գուցե մարդիկ ասածներիս հետ համաձայնվեն ու կարծիք փոխեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե արի տեսնենք քո ու Ադիբկյանի տարբերությունը ինձնից ու Էդգարից (Էդգարին չեք ճանաչում, բայց Վանգայի թոռն ա, վերջին 2 ընտրությունների արդյունքները իրանից ճշգրիտ կանխատեսող չի եղել)։
> 
> Իմ, իրա հետ քննարկումների ու հաշվարկների արդյունքում միջինիցրած թվերը։
> 
> Մասնակցությունը լինելու ա. 1-1.1 միլիոն։ 1.5 միլիոնն ուղղակի անհնար ա։
> 
> ՔՊն ստանալու 700-800 հազար
> ԲՀԿն 100-120 հազար
> *ՀՀԿն 25-45 հազար
> ...


Սրանց տեղերով փոխում ես, ու քեզ ու Էդգարին տանում եմ պատի տամ։  :LOL: 

ՈՒ մի անգամ էլ վերջնական դիրքորոշումս հստակեցնեմ․ ԱԺ կարա դաժե մենակով Շիրինյանը անցնի, բայց ՀՀԿ-ն չի անցնելու, Չուկիտո, ոնց ուզում եք դու Էդգարը, Վանգանը, ու դաժե Կաշպիրովսկին, ձայները հաշվեք։  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> ռեալ հաշվարկների, Այվի ջան։ Հաշվի են առնվել օրինակ վերջին՝ ավագանու ընտրություններում Լույս դաշինքի, Ժառանգության, Երևանցիների ու էլի մի քանի մանր-մունր նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա աշատողների ձեները։ Նախորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում Լուսավորի, հանրապետության ու ՔՊի ստացած ձեներն են հաշվի առնվել (ռեյտինգայինից դա լինում ա հաշվել)։ Հաշվի եմ առել առկա սոց հարցումները, դրանք համեմատել եմ նույն կազմակերպությունների՝ ավագանու ընտրության ժամանակ արած սոց հարցումների ու վերջնական արդյունքի ճշտության հետ։
> 
> Ընդհանուր մասնակիցների թիվը հասկանալու համար նայել եմ վերջին՝ ավագանու ընտրությունների դինամիկան ու դա համեմատել 99 թվից մինչ էսօր եղած ընտրությունների հետ։ 
> 
> Էս անեն ինչին ավելացրել եմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկումներս, թե որ ուժի նկատմամբ ինչքան հետաքրքրություն կա, ինչքանով են ճանաչված, վստահելի և այլն։


Կանխատեսումներիդ ես էլ չեմ ուզում հավատալ,
բայց հալալա ձեր հավեսին, որ էդքան ջանք եք թափել ու անալիզ արել:

----------

Chuk (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Սրանց տեղերով փոխում ես, ու քեզ ու Էդգարին տանում եմ պատի տամ։


Դրանք տեղերով թարս լինեն, ես էլ պատիվ կտամ ))

Իսկ եթե ՔՈ-ն ՀՀԿ-ի հետ տեղերով փոխվի, հարսանիքիս պես քեֆ կանեմ  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (02.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս քանի օրը նկատում եմ, որ Իմ քայլի գովազդները ահավոր շատ են քաղաքում։ Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ հիմա պետք ա նենց անել, որ հհկ-ի ջրաղացին հնարավորինս քիչ ջուր լցվի, բայց դա ռեկլամների քանակով չի՞ հո։ Համ էլ, ոնց Նիկոլն ա ասում հհկ-ն նախ պիտի ջրաղաց ունենա, որ ջուր էլ լցվի։ Դրա համար մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա թվում էդքան գովազդի վրա ռեսուրս ծախսելը։ Իմ մոտ մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ վատ ասոցիացիաներ ա ստեղծում էդ շատ գովազդը, երեւի որովհետեւ առաջ հհկ-ն էր շատ գովազդ դնում։
> 
> Ինչեւէ, էսքան դժվար կենտրոնանայի սրա վրա, եթե էդ գովազդները գոնե մի փոքր հետաքրքիր ու ինֆորմատիվ լինեին։ Այնինչ դրանց վրա մենակ նկար ա, անուն ազգանուն մեկ էլ Իմ քայլի կարգախոսն ու լոգոն։
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z2 using Tapatalk


Ի դեպ, Ռամշ, մոտավորապես էս թեմայով էսօր ՖԲ-ում արտաքուստ մեղմ, իրականում բավական սուր քննադատական խոսք եմ գրել: Սուր էն իմաստով, որ ես գիտեմ, թե հասցեատերերը դա ոնց կընկալեն: Ինֆորմացիա ունեմ, որ հասցեատարերին հասել ա ))




> Քաղաքացիական Պայմանագրից շատերի հետ գաղափարական հակասություններ ու բանավեճեր եմ ունեցել՝ մինչ հեղափոխությունը։ Հիմա էլ շատերի հետ ունեմ հակասություններ, բայց դեռ չեմ համարում, որ հասել է բանավեճի փուլը։ Բայց ասելիքս հիմա դա չի։ Անկախ էդ լիքը հակասությունների միշտ համարել եմ, որ ՔՊի կորիզը քաղաքակիրթ մարդիկ են, բարձր արժեհամակարգով։
> 
> Վերջին օրերին շատ եմ ականատես լինում քաղաքում ամենատարբեր տեղերում, ոչ թույլատրված վայրերում ՔՊ թեկնածուների պաստառներին։ Քաղաքն աղտոտվում է։
> 
> Սա իմ իմացած ՔՊի մշակույթը չի, իմ իմացած ու ճանաչած ՔՊականների գործելաոճը չի։ Կարծում եմ պատճառն ակնհայտ է։ Իշխանության գալուց հետո ՔՊի շուրջը սկսեցին հավաքվել ամենատրբեր մշակույթների կրողներ, մի մասը սրտանց, մյուս մասը՝ շահամոլությամբ առաջարկելով իրենց ծառայությունները։
> 
> Ես փորձում եմ հետևել ու տեսնում եմ, որ հենց նման խնդրի մասին՝ կոնկրետ տեղանքի նշմամբ բարձրաձայնվում է, թեկնածուն ներողություն է խնդրում ու հրահանգում հեռացնել նման պաստառները։
> 
> Բայց դա գործի փոքր մասն է։ Մեզ նաև մարդու մտածողության, մշակութային հեղափոխություն է պետք, ու կարծում եմ ՔՊ թեկնածուներից ամեն մեկը դա պետք է սկսի անել իր անմիջական թիմում՝ չվախենալով սխալ հասկացվելուց։
> ...

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի դեպ, Ռամշ, մոտավորապես էս թեմայով էսօր ՖԲ-ում արտաքուստ մեղմ, իրականում բավական սուր քննադատական խոսք եմ գրել: Սուր էն իմաստով, որ ես գիտեմ, թե հասցեատերերը դա ոնց կընկալեն: Ինֆորմացիա ունեմ, որ հասցեատարերին հասել ա ))


Թեման բավականին տարբեր ա իմ գրածից։ Քո ասածն էլ եմ նկատել, բայց դրան որոշեցի չանդրադառնալ գրառմանս մեջ։ Նաեւ որոշեցի չանդրադառնալ էն լուրերին, որ մի երկու օր առաջ լսել էի, որ Քանաքեռում «Իմ քայլի» թեկնածունեից մեկը այլ թեկմնածուների, էդ թվում իրա թիմակցի պաստառները պոկել իրանն ա կպցրել (կամ վրայից ա կպցրել, լավ չեմ հիշում), քանի որ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա ինֆորմացիան հավաստի։ Բայց եթե հավաստի ա, ապա առաջին հերթին ցավալի ա, որ «Իմ քայլը» դաշինքում կադրերի ընտրությունը տենց պրոբլեմատիկ ա ու տեղ են գտնում մարդիկ, որոնք եկել են պաշտոն փախցնելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը Հ1-ով Պետրոսի հյուրն ա: Եթե ՀՀԿ-ն դաժե հեռավոր տեսական շանսեր ուներ ԱԺ մտնելու, էս ոջիլը մի հարցազրույցով էտ շանսերը զրոյացնում ա։

----------

Lion (04.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը հենց նոր թաղեց ՀՀԿ-ին  :Hands Up: 

Բայց դե նորմալ ա։ Մենակ ՀՀԿական իմբեցիլների մտքեվ կանցներ էտ անասսսսունին բերել ու սարքել ցուցակի երրորդ համար։  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը հենց նոր թաղեց ՀՀԿ-ին 
> 
> Բայց դե նորմալ ա։ Մենակ ՀՀԿական իմբեցիլների մտքեվ կանցներ էտ անասսսսունին բերել ու սարքել ցուցակի երրորդ համար։


Ի՞նչ ա ասել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ ա ասել...


Ապեր, նենց բաներ, որ դաժե Սերժը, Քոչը, Աշոտյանը, Շարմազանովը ու դաժե Գալուստը միասին չեն ասել  :LOL: 

Ասենք, սկսեց նրանից, որ «էս հեղափոխություն կոչվածը (իրա բառերն են) Հայաստանի պատմության ամենավատ բանն էր, որ կարար տեղի ունենար» սաղ նրա համար ա, որ Ղարաբաղը ծախեն, բլա բլա բլա ։ Պետրոսն ասում ա, լավ, վախում ես, որ Ղարաբաղը կծախեն, ուզում ես Ղարաբաղը փրկես, պարտադիր պիտի ՀՀԿ ցուցակ մտնեի՞ր, խոքի գոնե ՕԵԿ մտնեիր  :LOL: 

Ու սաղ ասում ա, սենց մի ինքնասիրահարված տոնով, մի դեմքով, յանի ես եմ, ալֆա օմեգա, ազմ յեզմ, ես սաղ գիտեմ, դուք բան չգիտեք ․․․ 

Վերջում էլ ասում, Նիկոլը թող գա ապացուցի, որ ես ճիշտ չեմ ասում ․․․․․․ անասսսսսուն, էլի ․․․․

----------

Life (05.12.2018), Lion (04.12.2018), Mephistopheles (04.12.2018), Աթեիստ (05.12.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

անկեղծ ասած ես զուտ ուզում եմ որ ինչ որ կարգին ընդդիմություն լինի: Պարզ է որ Իմ Քայլը մեծամասնությունը կունենա ԱԺ-ում, ամենակարևորը որ քաղաքական մշակույթը փոխվի, ոչ թե ասենք իրողություն է փոխվել, բայց իրականում միայն վերեվում իրողությունը փոխվի:

ձենս կտայի ՔԺՎԿ-ին, ոչ թե ՀՀԿ-ին

----------


## Lion

Ես երկու օր է զարմացած եմ - մինչ այս էլ, մեղմ ասած, բարձր կարծիք չունեի Շահնազարյանի բարոյական կերպարի մասին, բայց *սե՞նց* անկում արձանագրել...

Միակ վերսիան՝ լավ, շատ լավ փող են տվել և ինքը, որպես դարն ապրած մի հետաքրքիր մասնագիտության կին, մի վերջին թատրոնն է տալիս՝ վերջնականապես կորցնելով ամեն ինչ, բայց փորձ կատարելով ապահովել իր ծերությունը...

Բայց ստեղ զուտ պրակտիկ մի պահ էլ կա - ախր եթե էս սաղ հաշվարկվել էր Նիկոլենց խփելու համար, ապա այն հենց հակառակ էֆեկտն է ապահովում, մարդիկ կրկին հիշում և կրկին զզվում են ինչպես նախկին, այնպես էլ նախկինի նախկին իշխանություններից: Այսինքն, ոնց սգո էդ սև ու սպիտակ հիմարությունը, որը ինչ որ մեկի կողմի հանճարեղ քայլ է համարվել, բայց իրականում միայն բացասական էմոցիաներ է առաջացնում, այնպես էլ Դավիթի այս վարքագիծը ուղղակի վնաս է ՀՀԿ-ին...

----------


## Մովսես

> ուղղակի վնաս է ՀՀԿ-ին...


ՀՀԿ-ը պետք է ինքնալուծարվի ու այդ անունով էլ կուսակցություն չլինի, իրենց հետ կապված շատ բացասական տրամադրություն կա ու էդ չի վերանա: Մինչև հիմա որ Ս. Սարգսյանն այդ կուսակցության նախագահն է , ցույց է տալիս, որ իրականությունը չեն ըմբռնում չեն էլ ուզում: Իմ հույսս այն է, որ քաղաքական ճահիճից հետո կունենանք դինամիկ ու վստահություն ներշնչող քաղաքական միջավայր: Ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումը էդ կլինի:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մաս 2 - Շեռօեկ

https://www.facebook.com/oekofficial...2212937229183/

----------


## ivy

> Ես երկու օր է զարմացած եմ - մինչ այս էլ, մեղմ ասած, բարձր կարծիք չունեի Շահնազարյանի բարոյական կերպարի մասին, բայց *սե՞նց* անկում արձանագրել...
> 
> Միակ վերսիան՝ լավ, շատ լավ փող են տվել և *ինքը, որպես դարն ապրած մի հետաքրքիր* *մասնագիտության կին*, մի վերջին թատրոնն է տալիս՝ վերջնականապես կորցնելով ամեն ինչ, բայց փորձ կատարելով ապահովել իր ծերությունը...
> 
> Բայց ստեղ զուտ պրակտիկ մի պահ էլ կա - ախր եթե էս սաղ հաշվարկվել էր Նիկոլենց խփելու համար, ապա այն հենց հակառակ էֆեկտն է ապահովում, մարդիկ կրկին հիշում և կրկին զզվում են ինչպես նախկին, այնպես էլ նախկինի նախկին իշխանություններից: Այսինքն, ոնց սգո էդ սև ու սպիտակ հիմարությունը, որը ինչ որ մեկի կողմի հանճարեղ քայլ է համարվել, բայց իրականում միայն բացասական էմոցիաներ է առաջացնում, այնպես էլ Դավիթի այս վարքագիծը ուղղակի վնաս է ՀՀԿ-ին...


«Կին» բառն արդեն որպես վիրավորա՞նք ա օգտագործվում։

----------

Progart (05.12.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> «Կին» բառն արդեն որպես վիրավորա՞նք ա օգտագործվում։


մի հետաքրքիր մասնագիտության կին - նկատի ունի պոռնիկ, թարգմանեմ էլի )))))

----------

Lion (05.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

> մի հետաքրքիր մասնագիտության կին - նկատի ունի պոռնիկ, թարգմանեմ էլի )))))


Հա էլի, ես ուղղակի ձգտում եմ հանրային հարթակներում առավելագույնս կոռեկտ արտահայտվել - թե չէ ոչ մի գենդեռ-մենդեռ, հարգելի *ivy*  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> մի հետաքրքիր մասնագիտության կին - նկատի ունի պոռնիկ, թարգմանեմ էլի )))))


Պոռնիկ տղամարդիկ չե՞ն լինում։ Ու եթե խոսքը ընդամենը բարոյականության մասին էր, ինչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես սեռը կամ նույնիսկ շեշտադրված մասնագիտությունը։
Մի խոսքով, շատ անդուր էր էդ գրածը կարդալը։

----------

Progart (05.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Հա էլի, ես ուղղակի ձգտում եմ հանրային հարթակներում առավելագույնս կոռեկտ արտահայտվել - թե չէ ոչ մի գենդեռ-մենդեռ, հարգելի *ivy*


Դե փորձիր ավելի լավ ձգտել, որ էսպիսի սեքսիստական արտահայտություններ չլինեն  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե փորձիր ավելի լավ ձգտել, որ էսպիսի սեքսիստական արտահայտություններ չլինեն


Սաղ հեչ, էտ գենդեռին տանում են  :LOL: 

Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը հրավիրվել է ԱԱԾ

----------

ivy (05.12.2018), Հայկօ (05.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա էլի, ես ուղղակի ձգտում եմ հանրային հարթակներում առավելագույնս կոռեկտ արտահայտվել - թե չէ ոչ մի գենդեռ-մենդեռ, հարգելի *ivy*


Դրա համար պետք էր ասել «մի հետաքրքիր մասնագիտության *ներկայացուցիչ*»

----------

Lion (05.12.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Նիկոլը հա համոզում էր, հա ընդդիմանում էի, բայց վերջը համոզեց՝ ՔՈ ՍԴԿ եմ ընտրելու, առանց ռեյտինգային նշելու։

----------

Freeman (06.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Լավ էլի, *ivy* ջան, թող գոնե էս հարցերում էդ գերտոլերանտությունը չիշխի, հա?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ո՞վ կա ֆեյսբուքներում։ Մեկդ էս ուղարկեք Շահնազարյան Դավիթին։ Մարդ ես կարող ա իրան տեղյակ չեն պահել ՀՀԿ մտնելուց առաջ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

https://www.facebook.com/arsen.khara...72022259559315

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ չոտկի ա

----------

Chilly (05.12.2018), ivy (05.12.2018), Life (05.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Լսում եմ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանի մամլո ասուլիսը և իր ողջ հասակով մեկ տեսնում եմ ստորության ամենաներքին աստիճանը, երբ մարդը լիովին հավասարվում է հողին՝ փորձ կատարելով պաշտպանել ՀՀԿ և Սերժի վերացած իշխանությունը:

Լավ, ընկնել էլի կարելի է, բայց այսքա՞ն - ամբիոնի մոտ կանգնած ստորություն, սրանից ավելի բան չեմ կարող ասել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Պոռնիկ տղամարդիկ չե՞ն լինում։


Ամեն ինչ էլ լինում ա, մեծ աշխարհ ա ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արդեն խաբար եք, բայց թող մեր մոտ էլ լինի։  :LOL:  

Համացանցում տարածվել է Փաշինյանի և Վանեցյանի գաղտնալսված ձայնագրությունը

ՀՀԿ-ին հալալ ա, դեբիլության սաղ ռեկորդները խփեց։ Ով մի քիչ կամ ու կացի մեջ էր, էսօր հաստատ կկողմնորոշվի, որ Նիկոլին ա պետք քվերակել։  :LOL:  Չկա Հայաստանում մարդ, որ պոռնկությանը (անկախ սեռից) ձայն կտա։ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը էսօրվա բանավեճին լավ կանի չգնա, քանի որ առնվազ տաս հոգի թքելու են երեսին՝ չհաշված հաղորդավարը։ Կարող ա Վիգենը ինքն էլ իրա երեսին թքի։

----------

ivy (05.12.2018), Lion (05.12.2018), LisBeth (05.12.2018), Mephistopheles (05.12.2018), Progart (05.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՀՀԿ-ին հալալ ա, դեբիլության սաղ ռեկորդները խփեց։ Ով մի քիչ կամ ու կացի մեջ էր, էսօր հաստատ կկողմնորոշվի, որ Նիկոլին ա պետք քվերակել։  Չկա Հայաստանում մարդ, որ պոռնկությանը (անկախ սեռից) ձայն կտա։ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը էսօրվա բանավեճին լավ կանի չգնա, քանի որ առնվազ տաս հոգի թքելու են երեսին՝ չհաշված հաղորդավարը։ Կարող ա Վիգենը ինքն էլ իրա երեսին թքի։


Չես կարող ասել: Մարդիկ շատ ավելի ապուշ են լինում՝ շատ ավելի անսպասելի պատճառներով: Մի երկու օր առաջ տաքսիստի հետ էի խոսում, կամ, ավելի շուտ, ինքը խոսում էր, ես՝ լսում: 27 տարեկան տղա էր, ոչ փողատեր էր, ոչ՝ նախկին իշխանություն, ոչ մի բան, տաքսավատ էր անում, մի կերպ յոլա գնում: Ասում ա՝ էս ինչ ա կատարվում էս ընտրություններին, ախպեր: Բերել ջահելներին լցրել են: Ջահել, քսանքանի տարեկան տղու բերել դրել են թաղապետ, էդ ի՞նչ պիտի անի, մի հատ *հոպար* չկա՞ր գործից հասկացող, հարգանք-պատվով, ջոգող: Ու լիքը քֆուր: Էդ տղու համար ջահելությունը արդեն հերիք ա, որ չընտրի, իրեն հեղինակություն էր պետք, ու մեկ էլ՝ մեկը, ումից ինքը կվախենա: Հեղինակությունն էլ դե տարիքով տղամարդն ա, գիտես՝ ոնց, խի: Ասում ա՝ առաջ հալալ չէ՞ր, մտնում էիր շտաբ, տասովկա կար, բան կար, մարդիկ գործ էին անում, վիզ էին դնում, հիմա մտնում ես՝ մեկը տեղից չի շարժվում, բա էս ընտրություն ա՞: Ու էդ ոգով՝ լիքը, արդեն ամեն ինչ չեմ հիշում:

Ինքը հաստատ չի ընտրելու ՔՊ-մպ, ոչ էլ ՔՈ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ բան: Գնալու ՀՀԿ ա ընտրելու, որովհետև հոպարները ընդեղ են՝ ուժեղ, հարց լուծող, փողատեր, էդ տաքսիստի տեսակի մարդու համար՝ անվիճելի հեղինակություն: Ու դրա նման ապուշները հաստատ լիքն են, ՀՀԿ-ի քարոզչությունն էլ հենց իրանց ա ուղղված: Մենք պատկառելի հոպարներ ենք, ամեն ինչ ձեզնից լավ գիտենք (ու դուք հենց էդ էլ ուզում եք լսել, ձեզ իմանալ պետք չի, ձեզ իմացող ա պետք), մենք *արժեքներ* ունենք՝ հարգանք, պատիվ, ադաթ, գեյերին վառել, մենք վախենալու ենք, որովհետև ասում ենք, որ վախենալու բաներ կլինեն, եթե մեզ չընտրեք, մենք *ջահել չենք*, ու տենց:

Ստեղ լռված՝ մեզ թվում ա, թե միանշանակ լավ ընդունվող բան պիտի լինի, որ ջահելներին էդքան տեղ են տալիս, սերնդափոխություն անում, նոր ու հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են հայտնվում: Հլը Աշոտյանի բանավեճը լսի. ամեն երկրորդ բառը «իմ երիտասարդ բարեկամ» ու «ջահել» ա, մեռավ էդ շեշտելով: Պատահական չի անում, էլի:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), ivy (05.12.2018), Life (05.12.2018), LisBeth (05.12.2018), Progart (05.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ընդհանրապես, ոչ միայն հայաստանում այլ ամենուր, միշտ լինելու ա մի հատ մասսա որին համոզելու են իրա շահին դեմ քվեարկել... էսի բնական ա

----------

ivy (05.12.2018), Տրիբուն (05.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լենայի ու Արփինեի բանավեճն եմ նայում։
Լենային ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, ու եթե ՔՊ֊ին ձայն տալու լինեի, իրա համար ձայն կտայի։ Բայց Արփինեն լրիվ ջախջախեց իրան  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (05.12.2018), LisBeth (05.12.2018), Tiger29 (05.12.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Նիկոլը չգիտեմ ինչ ա անում ,բայց ես սա այսպես չեմ թողնելու



Ես դեռ  որ արտագրում եմ Հայա Աստծո գենեզիսը ու Մովսես խոռենացու Հայոց Պատմությունը,մի բան անցավ մտքովս ՝Արտագրել ՆժԴԵՀԻ ՑԵՂԱԿրՈՆՈՒթՅՈՒՆԸ,երբ ես պատրաստեմ այն գիրքը որտեղ իմ ապագա քայլերը պիտի իրականացնեմ ես կասեմ մի բան ՝ՈՏՔԻ ԵԼԵՔ ՀԱՅԵր ՊԵՏՔ է ՎԵրԱՆՎԱճԵԼ ՄԵր ԲՈԼՈր ՀՈՂԵրԸ,մենակ չասեք այս կլոունը ովա,ես իրոք մտահոգված եմ մեր ազգի ապագայով,մի բան պետք ա անել մի բան

----------


## Շինարար

> Լենայի ու Արփինեի բանավեճն եմ նայում։
> Լենային ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, ու եթե ՔՊ֊ին ձայն տալու լինեի, իրա համար ձայն կտայի։ Բայց Արփինեն լրիվ ջախջախեց իրան


Արփինեն էնքան տհաճ ա էնքան արհեստական էլիտիզմը ու փչությունը ամեն մի շարժումից ու ձայնի ռլևէջից թափող որ հերիք ա բերանը բացի ինքն Իրան ա ջախջախում միանգամից։

----------

ivy (05.12.2018), Lion (05.12.2018), Progart (05.12.2018), Տրիբուն (05.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արփինեն էնքան տհաճ ա էնքան արհեստական էլիտիզմը ու փչությունը ամեն մի շարժումից ու ձայնի ռլևէջից թափող որ հերիք ա բերանը բացի ինքն Իրան ա ջախջախում միանգամից։


Տեսքի ու հաճելիության մասին չենք խոսում։ Լենան էլ իրոք շատ հաճելի մարդ ա, իրա հետ լիքը շփվել եմ շատ֊շատ տարիներ առաջ։ Բայց Արփինեն շատ ավելի լավ պատրաստված էր ու ավելի տրամաբանված էր խոսում։ Իհարկե, երևի մասնագիտությունից էլ ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ՔՊ֊ի ժողովուրդը լավ կանի լավ պատրաստվի սենց բաների, ոչ թե անգիր արած բառեր ասի։

----------

Lion (05.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տեսքի ու հաճելիության մասին չենք խոսում։ Լենան էլ իրոք շատ հաճելի մարդ ա, իրա հետ լիքը շփվել եմ շատ֊շատ տարիներ առաջ։ Բայց Արփինեն շատ ավելի լավ պատրաստված էր ու ավելի տրամաբանված էր խոսում։ Իհարկե, երևի մասնագիտությունից էլ ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ՔՊ֊ի ժողովուրդը լավ կանի լավ պատրաստվի սենց բաների, ոչ թե անգիր արած բառեր ասի։


Հարցը տեսքը չի։ Հարցը էն ա որ մի կաթիլ անգամ վստահություն չի կարողանում ի վիճակի չի ներշնչել։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցը տեսքը չի։ Հարցը էն ա որ մի կաթիլ անգամ վստահություն չի կարողանում ի վիճակի չի ներշնչել։


Վստահությունը ո՞րն ա։ Ինքը հենց սկզբից ընդունեց, որ ինքը սև ա ու սկսեց ապացուցել, որ ՔՊ֊ն ավելի սպիտակ չի  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Լենայի ու Արփինեի բանավեճն եմ նայում։
> Լենային ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, ու եթե ՔՊ֊ին ձայն տալու լինեի, իրա համար ձայն կտայի։ Բայց Արփինեն լրիվ ջախջախեց իրան


Էս Լենան էս ի՞նչ խեղճա, ես իրեն չէի լսել - մայր իմ հարազատ, ոնց կասեր դասականը՝ էսքանն իմանալ, էս երկրում ապրած լինել և այդ էլիտար կուրտիզանուհու դիմաց տենց խեղճանա՞լ: Էհհ, Նիկոլ, Նիկոլ, կամանդդ կամադ չի...

----------


## ivy

Ծովը լավ ա գրել էս թեմայով, բերում եմ իր ֆեյսբուքյան էջից․




> Օրինակ ես, ինչքան էլ պատրաստված լինեի,հնարավոր է Արփինեի հետ չստացվեր իմ բանավեճը։ հիշում եմ, մի դասախոս ունեի, հենց ուզում էի իրեն "իր տեղը դնել" , պապանձվում էի կամ մտքերիս ուղղությունը ակամա փոխում։ Էներգիա կա, որ թմրացնում ա միտքդ, չնայած քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի պատրաստ լինի, բայց Արփինեի խոսելն անգամ ծայրահեղ տհաճ ա. տոնը, բերանի ծռելը, շարժումները, միմիկաները, էդ կինը դժբախտ կին ա'փքված փառքի հասնելու չիրականացած բաղձանքից, երբեք չսիրված և հանրապետականների անբորայականությունները քողարկելու համար օգտագործված։ Իսկ դուք ասում եք, թե նա հաղթել ա բանավեճում։
> 
> Արփինեն չի հաղթել, Արփինեն պարզապես համեմատաբար ճիշտ ա վերցրել թույնի չափաբաժինը։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս Լենան էս ի՞նչ խեղճա, ես իրեն չէի լսել - մայր իմ հարազատ, ոնց կասեր դասականը՝ էսքանն իմանալ, էս երկրում ապրած լինել և այդ էլիտար կուրտիզանուհու դիմաց տենց խեղճանա՞լ: Էհհ, Նիկոլ, Նիկոլ, կամանդդ կամադ չի...


Լիոն ջան, պետք չի էլի, Արփինեին ինչքան ուզում ես, քննադատի, բայց կուրտիզանուհի արտահայտությունը մի օգտագործի։ Սա վերաբերում ա ցանկացած կնոջ՝ անկախ մասնագիտությունից ու դիրքից։ 
Բայց հա՛, Լենան ահավոր խեղճ էր։ Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ դեմքը կորցրել ա, որ նյութեր են դեմ տվել, անգիր արել, էկել ա բանավեճի՝ առանց խորանալու։ Ինքը դրանից ավելի խելացի ու ավելի ունակ մարդ ա։ Չպիտի տենց խեղճանար։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծովը լավ ա գրել էս թեմայով, բերում եմ իր ֆեյսբուքյան էջից․


Տեսել եմ սա, բայց Ծովը սխալ ա ասում։ Արփինեն գիտելիքներով պատրաստված ու զինված էր էկել, Լենան բավական անպատրաստ էր։ Էլի եմ ասում. ստեղ Արփինեի մասնագիտությունից էլ, իրա համար շատ ավելի հեշտ ա էս թեմաներով բանավիճելը, բայց էս ամենը հաշվի առնելով Լենան պիտի է՛լ ավելի լավ պատրաստվեր, որովհետև ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Արփինեն չնայած իրա ինքնավստահ ու ագրեսիվ տոնին, հիմնականում սուտ չի ասել, ու պիտի Լենան պատրաստվեր էդպիսի բաների հակադարձելու։

----------

Lion (05.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր էլ Ազատությունը նայեցի։ Էստեղ ՔՊ֊ի թեկնածուն լավն էր, բայց ՀՅԴ֊ինն էլ էր բավական դիպուկ։ ՔՈ֊ից էլ Թեհմինեն ահագին աճել ա քարոզարշավի սկզբի համեմատ։  Այ Մարգարիտ Եսայանն ահավորություն էր։ Ինքն էլ ոնց որ վերևից տված դասը սովորած լիներ։ Ըստ էության, համարյա նույն բաներն էր ասում, ինչ Արփինեն, բայց էդքան հիմնավոր չէր խոսում, ղժղժում էր մենակ։

----------


## Lion

Լավա արել - իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ քաղաքական գործչին պիտի միշտ բաժին հասնի պուպոոուււշշշ, սիրուոուննն ընդդիմախոս: Լավա արել, Արփինեն ճարպիկ դեմագոգա՝ ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած՝ օձի կծած, բարդ, կյանքի թրծվածություն անցած ու իր համար ուղի բացած կին: Ու տենց կինը էնքան հոգեբանական ինտուիցիա ունի, որ կարա հենց տենց միմիկայով, բանով, էմոցիոնալ ֆոնով ճնշել դիմացինին՝ *լավա անում*:

Է թող դիմանան, չեն դիմանում՝ թող գնան, մանկապարտեզում աշխատեն...

Էս էլ մինչ էս գիտեի, թե Լենան ընենց մի դեմքա...




> Տեսել եմ սա, բայց Ծովը սխալ ա ասում։ Արփինեն գիտելիքներով պատրաստված ու զինված էր էկել, Լենան բավական անպատրաստ էր։ Էլի եմ ասում. ստեղ Արփինեի մասնագիտությունից էլ, իրա համար շատ ավելի հեշտ ա էս թեմաներով բանավիճելը, բայց էս ամենը հաշվի առնելով Լենան պիտի է՛լ ավելի լավ պատրաստվեր, որովհետև ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Արփինեն չնայած իրա ինքնավստահ ու ագրեսիվ տոնին, հիմնականում սուտ չի ասել, ու պիտի Լենան պատրաստվեր էդպիսի բաների հակադարձելու։


Ու գիտե՞ս գաղտնիքն ինչումա, Բյուր ջան (սպանես, չգիտեմ խի են քեզ Բյուր ասում, բայց դե) - ուրեմն գաղտնիքը նրանումա, որ Նիկոլի թիմը մի ուրիշ տիպի հույսը դրելա Նիկոլի վրա: Ու էս ես ներքին ինֆոն էլ եմ ասում՝ մտնում ես մի ռեյտինգային թեկնածույի նախընտրական շտաբ, սատկած վիճակ, դաժե պաստառները չեն կպցնում, ասում ես՝ Հ՞Ը, ասում են՝ ախպեեեր, դե մեկա անցնելույա:

Հիմի Լենան՝ հաղորդման ես եկել, Արփինեի դեմ, գիտես ինչի ես դեմ առնելու՝ տարրական պատրաստվիր, ոչ թե հույսդ դիր Նիկոլի խարիզմայի վրա, որը Արփինեի պարագայում չի անցնելու: Էհհհ, Շարմազանովը ճիշտ էր, էլի, որ ասում էր՝ Նիկոլը մի օր չլինի, դուք էլ չեք լինի...

----------


## LisBeth

> Տեսել եմ սա, բայց Ծովը սխալ ա ասում։ Արփինեն գիտելիքներով պատրաստված ու զինված էր էկել, Լենան բավական անպատրաստ էր։ Էլի եմ ասում. ստեղ Արփինեի մասնագիտությունից էլ, իրա համար շատ ավելի հեշտ ա էս թեմաներով բանավիճելը, բայց էս ամենը հաշվի առնելով Լենան պիտի է՛լ ավելի լավ պատրաստվեր, որովհետև ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Արփինեն չնայած իրա ինքնավստահ ու ագրեսիվ տոնին, հիմնականում սուտ չի ասել, ու պիտի Լենան պատրաստվեր էդպիսի բաների հակադարձելու։


  Խնդիրը էդքան էլ գիտելիքային պատրաստվածությունը չի։ Ինքը տիրապետած ինֆոն էլ էնքան անվտահ ու դողդոջուն ձայնով ա ասում։ Ահավոր հուզված ու անփորձ ա երևում, ոնց որ սաղ գիշեր նյութը կրկնած ուսանող, որ ամենակարևոր պահին սաղ մոռանում ա։ Ներողություն ֆենթզի համեմատության համար, բայց ոնց որ ոչխարը առանց մեջը դեղաբուսային թույն լցոնելու դեմ են տվել վիշապին։ Կերավ, կշտացավ։

----------

Lion (05.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (05.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շինարարը ճիշտ ա, Արփինեն կլասիկ դեմագոգ ա: Բոլոր տոտալիտար ու կոռումպացված համակարգերը ֆասադի համար ծնել ու դաստիարակել են սենց մարդկանց. գրագետ են, լավ խոսալ գիտեն, տեսքները տեղն ա: Բայց իրանք անսահման տհաճ, նեգատիվ, դատարկ մարդիկ են: Նազարյան Լենայի մի մազը, իրա ողջ պարզությամբ, հազար Արփինեի հետ չեմ փոխի, ինչ բանավեճ ուզում ա լինի: Ու վաբշե, Լենան պիտի դառնա ԱԺ նախագահ, Արփինեն նախանձից տրաքի, քանի որ ինքը նախանձ, ինքնասիրահարված փուչիկ ա:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Chilly (05.12.2018), ivy (05.12.2018), Life (05.12.2018), Lion (05.12.2018), Mephistopheles (05.12.2018), Progart (05.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

ՀՅԴ-ին ձենս կտայի, փորձված, ազգասեր կուսակցություն է ու Արմեն Ռուստամյանի մոտեցումները շատ եմ հավանում, Էդմոն Մարուքյանն էլ է շատ լավ խոսում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շինարարը ճիշտ ա, Արփինեն կլասիկ դեմագոգ ա: Բոլոր տոտալիտար ու կոռումպացված համակարգերը ֆասադի համար ծնել ու դաստիարակել են սենց մարդկանց. գրագետ են, լավ խոսալ գիտեն, տեսքները տեղն ա: Բայց իրանք անսահման տհաճ, նեգատիվ, դատարկ մարդիկ են: Նազարյան Լենայի մի մազը, իրա ողջ պարզությամբ, հազար Արփինեի հետ չեմ փոխի, ինչ բանավեճ ուզում ա լինի: Ու վաբշե, Լենան պիտի դառնա ԱԺ նախագահ, Արփինեն նախանձից տրաքի, քանի որ ինքը նախանձ, ինքնասիրահարված փուչիկ ա:


Լենան էլի թող ԱԺ նախագահ դառնա։ Շատ կուզեի, որ նախարար էլ դառնար, բայց դե ոնց որ ինքը չի ուզում, իրա ցանկություններին դեմ չգնանք։ Ու Արփինեն էլի Լենայի մազն էլ, եղունգի կեղտն էլ չարժե։ Բայց Լենան երբ Լենա էր, երբ կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո ներխուժում էր միջազգային դիտորդների եսիմինչերին ու ռիսկով ելույթ ունենում, երբ ձայնը բարձրացնում էր զանազան բնապահպանական հարցերով ու գրագետ հակադարձում բոլորին, իրա դիմաց ոչ մի Արփինե Հովհաննիսյան չէր կարա երկար ձգեր։

Հիմա վերցրու երկուսին՝ մեկը ՀՀԿ֊ից, մեկը՝ ՔՊ֊ից։ ՀՀԿ֊ում Արփինեին աճացրել են որպես խելացի, տրամաբանված կադրի (դե դեմագոգիան, միմիկան ու մնացածը կողքից որպես երկրորդական), իսկ ՔՊ֊ում Լենայից Լենա չի մնացել, անգիր արած կրկնում ա Նիկոլի թելադրած խոսքերը, տեղ֊տեղ նույնիսկ կրկնօրինակելով Նիկոլի ոճը ու չկարողանալով հակադարձել Արփինեի բռնացրած անճշտություններին։ Հիմա կասես՝ հիմա իշխանություն են, ուրիշ ա։ Չէ՛, ուրիշ չի, կարար ուղղակի ավելի լավ պատրաստվեր բանավեճին։

Էս էլ վիդեո էն վախտերից.

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էդ արփինեի ու լենայի բանավեճը քնացրեց... ախմախ բանաեճ էր, անբովանդակ, անիմաստ ու հաստատ գիտեմ՞ոչ ոք մինչև վերջ չի նայել... ով էլ նայել ա, իրականությքւնից կտրված ա...

 ո՞վ ա էսօր ծրագրերից խոսում, ու՞մ են պետք քո ծրագրերը... ոչ ոք հետաքրքրված չի ու պետք չի մարդկանց... ժամերով խոսում են թե ինչ ցուցանիշ կա վերջին մի քանի ամսում... 

լենան էլ ընգել բացատրությքւն ա տալիս դասը սովորած, բայց անհանգիստ աշակերտի պես... 

պտի խոսար կոռուպցիայից, մենաշնորհներից, կեղծված ընտրություններից, քաղբանտարկյալներից ու մարտի մեկի չբացահայտելուց.. 

էսքան բան... գլուխ արդուկելու ժամանակ չի հիմա

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ արփինեի ու լենայի բանավեճը քնացրեց... ախմախ բանաեճ էր, անբովանդակ, անիմաստ ու հաստատ գիտեմ՞ոչ ոք մինչև վերջ չի նայել... ով էլ նայել ա, իրականությքւնից կտրված ա...
> 
>  ո՞վ ա էսօր ծրագրերից խոսում, ու՞մ են պետք քո ծրագրերը... ոչ ոք հետաքրքրված չի ու պետք չի մարդկանց... ժամերով խոսում են թե ինչ ցուցանիշ կա վերջին մի քանի ամսում... 
> 
> լենան էլ ընգել բացատրությքւն ա տալիս դասը սովորած, բայց անհանգիստ աշակերտի պես... 
> 
> պտի խոսար կոռուպցիայից, մենաշնորհներից, կեղծված ընտրություններից, քաղբանտարկյալներից ու մարտի մեկի չբացահայտելուց.. 
> 
> էսքան բան... գլուխ արդուկելու ժամանակ չի հիմա


Մինչև վերջ չես նայել  :LOL:  կոռուպցիայից էլ են խոսել։

----------


## Արամ

Ժող կա ինչ որ ռացիոնալ բացատրություն, թե ինչի համար ա էս ցիռկը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մինչև վերջ չես նայել  կոռուպցիայից էլ են խոսել։


 :Smile:  քունս 25-ից տարավ... դրանով պտի սկսեին... լավ մնացածն էլ նայեմ.. փաստորեն 25 րոպե ջուր են ծեծել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, նայածս երեք բանավեճերը warm-up էին, հիմա միացա Հ1֊ին  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Սուրեն Սահակյանը ախր հեչ քաղաքական գործիչ չի․ սկի խոսել չի կարողանում, էդ ՔՈ-ում ուրիշ կադրեր չկայի՞ն։

----------

Progart (06.12.2018), Tiger29 (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սուրեն Սահակյանը ախր հեչ քաղաքական գործիչ չի․ սկի խոսել չի կարողանում, էդ ՔՈ-ում ուրիշ կադրեր չկայի՞ն։


Սուրոն հիվանդ ա՝ ՍՇՎ։ Մի երկու օր առաջ տաքությունով էր հարցազրույցի գնացել։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նայեցի... մի կերպ դիմացա, չքնեցի... Լենա, եթե լսում ես, մի քիչ դուխով ու երբեմն էլ վրա տուր, մանվելի անունը մի հատ չտվեց, գործարար պատգամավորների...

----------

Lion (06.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շինարարը ճիշտ ա, Արփինեն կլասիկ դեմագոգ ա: Բոլոր տոտալիտար ու կոռումպացված համակարգերը ֆասադի համար ծնել ու դաստիարակել են սենց մարդկանց. գրագետ են, լավ խոսալ գիտեն, տեսքները տեղն ա: Բայց իրանք անսահման տհաճ, նեգատիվ, դատարկ մարդիկ են: Նազարյան Լենայի մի մազը, իրա ողջ պարզությամբ, հազար Արփինեի հետ չեմ փոխի, ինչ բանավեճ ուզում ա լինի: Ու վաբշե, Լենան պիտի դառնա ԱԺ նախագահ, Արփինեն նախանձից տրաքի, քանի որ ինքը նախանձ, ինքնասիրահարված փուչիկ ա:


Անխելք ա, էֆենդի, խելք չունի, ավելի ա համոզում, որ իրանց չընտրեն... մի բան լավ չեն հասկանում, որ իրանց կերած քաքերը դեռ ժողովրդի հիշողության մեջ ա ու իրանց ոչ թե Նիկոլն ա հանել, այլ ժողովուրդը...

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շինարարը ճիշտ ա, Արփինեն *կլասիկ* դեմագոգ ա: Բոլոր տոտալիտար ու կոռումպացված համակարգերը ֆասադի համար ծնել ու դաստիարակել են սենց մարդկանց. գրագետ են, լավ խոսալ գիտեն, տեսքները տեղն ա: Բայց իրանք անսահման տհաճ, նեգատիվ, դատարկ մարդիկ են: Նազարյան Լենայի մի մազը, իրա ողջ պարզությամբ, հազար Արփինեի հետ չեմ փոխի, ինչ բանավեճ ուզում ա լինի: Ու վաբշե, Լենան պիտի դառնա ԱԺ նախագահ, Արփինեն նախանձից տրաքի, քանի որ ինքը նախանձ, ինքնասիրահարված փուչիկ ա:


Համ էլ կլասիկը Մարուքյանն ա  :LOL:

----------

ivy (06.12.2018), Lion (06.12.2018), Progart (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Լավն էր, ահագին զվարճացա, Վիգենի հիսթերիկությունը, Նիկոլի հումորը, Ծառուկյանի կյանքությունը  :LOL:  Սաղ տեղն էր, նույնիսկ հիվանդ Սուրոն վերջում ակտիվացավ, Մենք-ն ու Լուսավորն էլ ահագին լավն էին  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Sagittarius (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

ընրտրակեղծարարության վերացումից հետո երևի եկրորդ ամենակարևոր երևույթն էր. լավ կազմակերպված բանավեճ էր, պետք է Հանրայինի աշխատանքը էս դեպում ընդգծեմ. ու խոսքս էս դեպքում ոչ թե առանձին մասնակիցների հաջողության մասին է, այլ հենց բանավեճի ու դրա ազատ բնույթի մասին… լավն էր, #positive_on  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), ivy (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Ձայնալար (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս բանավեճը տեղով հեղափոխության ձեռքբերում էր:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), ivy (06.12.2018), Ձայնալար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես լրիվ կողմնորոշվեցի: Իմ Քայլ եմ ընտրում, ու քանի որ Արաբկիրում եմ քվեարկելու, ռեյտինգային էլ Նազարյան Լենային եմ ընտրելու:

----------

Chuk (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> ռեյտինգային էլ Նազարյան Լենային եմ ընտրելու:


Գոնա մի բանով ինձնից տարբերվեիր  :Beee:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այ եսզձեր կլասիկ ցավը տանեմ, բա գագո՞ն... 

վաբշե իրան ո՞վ էր կանչել..

----------


## Մովսես

> Էս բանավեճը տեղով հեղափոխության ձեռքբերում էր:


իսկական հեղափոխությունը պետք է լինի քաղաքական դաշտում ու մշակույթում, բայց համաձայն եմ որ այս բանավեճը մեծ ձեռքբերում էր

----------


## Chuk

Տխուրն էն ա, որ խելք չենք հավաքում ու ՀՀԿն անցնելու ա (((

----------


## Մովսես

> Տխուրն էն ա, որ խելք չենք հավաքում ու ՀՀԿն անցնելու ա (((


Դե դժվար չի մի քանի տոկոս հավաքել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ եսզձեր կլասիկ ցավը տանեմ, բա գագո՞ն... 
> 
> վաբշե իրան ո՞վ էր կանչել..


Ինքը կամավոր եկել էր: Ու վաբշե, էս բանավեճը հաղթեց Գագոն, քանի որ բոլորից տարբերվում էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոնա մի բանով ինձնից տարբերվեիր


Ես քեզանից բոյով եմ, քաչալ եմ, դեպրեսված ՀԱԿ-ից չեմ ու հավատում եմ, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի անցնելու: Լիքը տարբերություններ  :Jpit: )) Լենայի նկատմամբ սերն էլ անցողիկ ա, էսօր իրան ենք սիրում, վաղը` Սիրուշին:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ընտիր մտահղացում էր:
Բոցերով լի..

Հանրայինը դե մեր հանրայիննա...
Հուսանք՝ հաջորդ անգամներն ավելի փորձառու կլինեն ու հասկացած, որ նորմալ չի մարդկանց տենց խառը իրար գլուխ լցնել:
Անձնական տարածքա պետք,
տարրական՝ զրույցի ընթացքում նշումներ անելու հնարավորությունա պետք, նենց՝ որ մենակ դու տենաս:
Գոնե մեկ-մեկ Սոլովյովի հաղորդումը նայած լինեին..


Բայց երեկվա ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումներից էր նաև, որ երկրում ճռռացողների թիվը ևս 59k-ով շատացելա ))




> 209000 մարդու աշխատավարձ բարձրացել է հուլիսի 1-ից և ևս 200000 մարդու աշխատավարձ կբարձրանա 2019 թվականի ընթացքում։

----------


## Արէա

Փաշինյանը բայց ոնց ա վախենում էս լգբտ թեմայից։
Վիգեն Սարգսյանն ասեց էն, ինչ Փաշինյանը պիտի ամեն անգամ էս ու կրոնին վերաբերվող թեմայով ասի՝ որ ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության, բոլոր քաղաքացիներն, անկախ սեռական, կրոնական, ազգային պատկանելությունից ունեն նույն իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները, ու որ վարչապետի հիմնական գործառույթներից մեկը սահմանադրության պահպանումն է։ 
Ամեն անգամ էս թեմայով հարց ստանալուց էս մի նախադասությունը պիտի ասի, փոխարենը հենց կրոնի կամ սեռական փոքրամասնությունների մասին հարց ա ստանում, սկսում ա մի խառնաշփոթ մտքերի հեղեղ տեղալ, որ հնարավոր չի մտքի թելը բռնել, ու հասկանալ թե վերջը ինքը ինչ ա մտածում էս թեմայով։
Մի քանի անգամ սա որ կրկնի, արդեն ժողովրդի մոտ էլ կսկսվի ամրանալ օրենքի գերակայության միտքը։ Բայց չի անում։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաշինյանը բայց ոնց ա վախենում էս լգբտ թեմայից։
> Վիգեն Սարգսյանն ասեց էն, ինչ Փաշինյանը պիտի ամեն անգամ էս ու կրոնին վերաբերվող թեմայով ասի՝ որ ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության, բոլոր քաղաքացիներն, անկախ սեռական, կրոնական, ազգային պատկանելությունից ունեն նույն իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները, ու որ վարչապետի հիմնական գործառույթներից մեկը սահմանադրության պահպանումն է։ 
> Ամեն անգամ էս թեմայով հարց ստանալուց էս մի նախադասությունը պիտի ասի, փոխարենը հենց կրոնի կամ սեռական փոքրամասնությունների մասին հարց ա ստանում, սկսում ա մի խառնաշփոթ մտքերի հեղեղ տեղալ, որ հնարավոր չի մտքի թելը բռնել, ու հասկանալ թե վերջը ինքը ինչ ա մտածում էս թեմայով։
> Մի քանի անգամ սա որ կրկնի, արդեն ժողովրդի մոտ էլ կսկսվի ամրանալ օրենքի գերակայության միտքը։ Բայց չի անում։


Վիգեն Սարգսյանին էլ ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստ անվանցե որպես վիրավորանք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիգեն Սարգսյանին էլ ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստ անվանցե որպես վիրավորանք։


Լրիվ թարս ես հասկացել  :Sad: 

Նիկոլը ՎԻգենին ասեց, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որը կողմ ա, որ բոլորի իրավունքները պաշտպանվեն, հանգիստ նաև ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստ ա, այնպես ինչպես բոլորս, ու օրինակ՝ ՎԻգեն Սարգսյանը։ Այսինքն, հերիք ա ապուշ ու պռովոկացիոն էշություններ դուրս տաք, այ տխմար։

----------

Freeman (06.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավն էր, ահագին զվարճացա, *Վիգենի հիսթերիկությունը*, Նիկոլի հումորը, Ծառուկյանի կյանքությունը  Սաղ տեղն էր, նույնիսկ հիվանդ Սուրոն վերջում ակտիվացավ, Մենք-ն ու Լուսավորն էլ ահագին լավն էին


Վիգենի դիդակտիկ նյութերն էին լավը։ Էն որ սկզբից արագ արագ ցույց էր տալիս ․․․ կապույտ ա, դեի վերև ա, ՀՀԿ-ական ա, լավն ա - կարմիր ա, դեպի ներքև ա, Նիկոլական ա, վատն ա  :LOL:  Սաղ լավ էր, բայց դեբիլ ժողովուրդը հեղափոխություն արեց, որ սաղ վատանա։ Արա, էս ինչ դժբախտություն ա։, էս ինչ քաքի մեջ ենք  :LOL: 

Սերժիկը վսյո տակ սրանց մեջից ամենախելոքն ա․ գիտեր որ դաժե կուսակցության ղեկավարությունը Վիիգենին վստահել չի կարելի, քաք մեջ կանի սաղ։ Ինքնատիրապետումը արագ կորցնող, մանթոյից մեռնող, աբիժնիկ ու միևնույն ժամանակ մուննաթով, ինքնասիրահարված պավլին։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Չես կարող ասել: Մարդիկ շատ ավելի ապուշ են լինում՝ շատ ավելի անսպասելի պատճառներով: Մի երկու օր առաջ տաքսիստի հետ էի խոսում, կամ, ավելի շուտ, ինքը խոսում էր, ես՝ լսում: 27 տարեկան տղա էր, ոչ փողատեր էր, ոչ՝ նախկին իշխանություն, ոչ մի բան, տաքսավատ էր անում, մի կերպ յոլա գնում: Ասում ա՝ էս ինչ ա կատարվում էս ընտրություններին, ախպեր: Բերել ջահելներին լցրել են: Ջահել, քսանքանի տարեկան տղու բերել դրել են թաղապետ, էդ ի՞նչ պիտի անի, մի հատ *հոպար* չկա՞ր գործից հասկացող, հարգանք-պատվով, ջոգող: Ու լիքը քֆուր: Էդ տղու համար ջահելությունը արդեն հերիք ա, որ չընտրի, իրեն հեղինակություն էր պետք, ու մեկ էլ՝ մեկը, ումից ինքը կվախենա: Հեղինակությունն էլ դե տարիքով տղամարդն ա, գիտես՝ ոնց, խի: Ասում ա՝ առաջ հալալ չէ՞ր, մտնում էիր շտաբ, տասովկա կար, բան կար, մարդիկ գործ էին անում, վիզ էին դնում, հիմա մտնում ես՝ մեկը տեղից չի շարժվում, բա էս ընտրություն ա՞: Ու էդ ոգով՝ լիքը, արդեն ամեն ինչ չեմ հիշում:
> 
> Ինքը հաստատ չի ընտրելու ՔՊ-մպ, ոչ էլ ՔՈ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ բան: Գնալու ՀՀԿ ա ընտրելու, որովհետև հոպարները ընդեղ են՝ ուժեղ, հարց լուծող, փողատեր, էդ տաքսիստի տեսակի մարդու համար՝ անվիճելի հեղինակություն: Ու դրա նման ապուշները հաստատ լիքն են, ՀՀԿ-ի քարոզչությունն էլ հենց իրանց ա ուղղված: Մենք պատկառելի հոպարներ ենք, ամեն ինչ ձեզնից լավ գիտենք (ու դուք հենց էդ էլ ուզում եք լսել, ձեզ իմանալ պետք չի, ձեզ իմացող ա պետք), մենք *արժեքներ* ունենք՝ հարգանք, պատիվ, ադաթ, գեյերին վառել, մենք վախենալու ենք, որովհետև ասում ենք, որ վախենալու բաներ կլինեն, եթե մեզ չընտրեք, մենք *ջահել չենք*, ու տենց:
> 
> Ստեղ լռված՝ մեզ թվում ա, թե միանշանակ լավ ընդունվող բան պիտի լինի, որ ջահելներին էդքան տեղ են տալիս, սերնդափոխություն անում, նոր ու հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են հայտնվում: Հլը Աշոտյանի բանավեճը լսի. ամեն երկրորդ բառը «իմ երիտասարդ բարեկամ» ու «ջահել» ա, մեռավ էդ շեշտելով: Պատահական չի անում, էլի:


Եկա քո ասածի հակառակը ասեմ ։Դ
Երեկ մի ես էլ էի տաքսիի մեջ, էլի քո ասած ջահելից էր վարորդը, 80+ լեվլի քյառթ։ Ու զրուցում․․ էէ․․ ինքը խոսում էր։
Ասում ա՝ Ասում են որ Նիկոլենք անցան, կարող ա գեյերի ամուսնությունը օրինականացնեն, բայց դե ավելի լավ ա գեյերը խախանդ ամուսնանան, գնան իրանց տները իրար @#&^%, քան թե հանրապետականները հետ գան։

Ինքն էլ ոչ տոլերանտ քյառթու ա, բայց էնքան ա զզված ՀՀԿ-ից, որ հաստատ իրանց չի քվեարկելու։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), ivy (06.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018), Գաղթական (06.12.2018), Հայկօ (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես կարող ասել: Մարդիկ շատ ավելի ապուշ են լինում՝ շատ ավելի անսպասելի պատճառներով: Մի երկու օր առաջ տաքսիստի հետ էի խոսում, կամ, ավելի շուտ, ինքը խոսում էր, ես՝ լսում: 27 տարեկան տղա էր, ոչ փողատեր էր, ոչ՝ նախկին իշխանություն, ոչ մի բան, տաքսավատ էր անում, մի կերպ յոլա գնում: Ասում ա՝ էս ինչ ա կատարվում էս ընտրություններին, ախպեր: Բերել ջահելներին լցրել են: Ջահել, քսանքանի տարեկան տղու բերել դրել են թաղապետ, էդ ի՞նչ պիտի անի, մի հատ *հոպար* չկա՞ր գործից հասկացող, հարգանք-պատվով, ջոգող: Ու լիքը քֆուր: Էդ տղու համար ջահելությունը արդեն հերիք ա, որ չընտրի, իրեն հեղինակություն էր պետք, ու մեկ էլ՝ մեկը, ումից ինքը կվախենա: Հեղինակությունն էլ դե տարիքով տղամարդն ա, գիտես՝ ոնց, խի: Ասում ա՝ առաջ հալալ չէ՞ր, մտնում էիր շտաբ, տասովկա կար, բան կար, մարդիկ գործ էին անում, վիզ էին դնում, հիմա մտնում ես՝ մեկը տեղից չի շարժվում, բա էս ընտրություն ա՞: Ու էդ ոգով՝ լիքը, արդեն ամեն ինչ չեմ հիշում:
> 
> Ինքը հաստատ չի ընտրելու ՔՊ-մպ, ոչ էլ ՔՈ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ բան: Գնալու ՀՀԿ ա ընտրելու, որովհետև հոպարները ընդեղ են՝ ուժեղ, հարց լուծող, փողատեր, էդ տաքսիստի տեսակի մարդու համար՝ անվիճելի հեղինակություն: Ու դրա նման ապուշները հաստատ լիքն են, ՀՀԿ-ի քարոզչությունն էլ հենց իրանց ա ուղղված: Մենք պատկառելի հոպարներ ենք, ամեն ինչ ձեզնից լավ գիտենք (ու դուք հենց էդ էլ ուզում եք լսել, ձեզ իմանալ պետք չի, ձեզ իմացող ա պետք), մենք *արժեքներ* ունենք՝ հարգանք, պատիվ, ադաթ, գեյերին վառել, մենք վախենալու ենք, որովհետև ասում ենք, որ վախենալու բաներ կլինեն, եթե մեզ չընտրեք, մենք *ջահել չենք*, ու տենց:
> 
> Ստեղ լռված՝ մեզ թվում ա, թե միանշանակ լավ ընդունվող բան պիտի լինի, որ ջահելներին էդքան տեղ են տալիս, սերնդափոխություն անում, նոր ու հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են հայտնվում: Հլը Աշոտյանի բանավեճը լսի. ամեն երկրորդ բառը «իմ երիտասարդ բարեկամ» ու «ջահել» ա, մեռավ էդ շեշտելով: Պատահական չի անում, էլի:


Ծառուկյանը պակա՞ս հոպար  :LOL:  
Բայց եթե լուրջ, ՀՀԿ֊ն իրա ամբողջ քարոզչությունը հենց էդ փորձ ունենալ֊չունենալու վրա էլ տանում ա։ Եթե ուշադիր լինես, իրանք ոչ մի տեղ չեն ասում՝ մենք ՔՊ֊ից լավն ենք։ Բոլոր տեսակի բանավեճերում ուզում են ցույց տալ, թե ՔՊ֊ն փորձ չունի, երկիրը վարի ա տալու։ Բայց արժեքային, գաղափարային մասով չեն հակադարձում։ Վիգենն էլ էր էդ տոնի մեջ էրեկ, Արփինեն էլ Լենայի հետ, Մարգարիտ Եսայանն էլ էն Ազատությունով, ըհը, ասում ես նաև Աշոտյանը։

----------

Հայկօ (06.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ես քեզանից բոյով եմ, քաչալ եմ, դեպրեսված ՀԱԿ-ից չեմ ու *հավատում եմ, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի անցնելու*: Լիքը տարբերություններ )) Լենայի նկատմամբ սերն էլ անցողիկ ա, էսօր իրան ենք սիրում, վաղը` Սիրուշին:


Տրիբուն, բայց հլը նայի, էդ ՀՀԿ-ն իր ամբողջ թայֆով և իր օրոք արտոնյալ վիճակում գտնվող ու կոռուպցիայից օգտվողներով որ քվեարկի, արդեն ոնց էլ չլինի մի քանի տոկոս կհավաքվի։
Իրենց քյառթ տաքսիստները չի, որ ընտրելու են, այլ նրանք, ովքեր ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ իրենց փայ կերակրատաշտն են ունեցել, իսկ հիմա դրանից զրկվել ու վնգստում են, և էդ մարդիկ հանրապետությունում ոնց էլ չլինի մի 5-10 տոկոս թիվ են կազմում։

Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն անցնելու է ԱԺ, բայց արդեն որևէ վտանգ չի ներկայացնելու։ Հավայի հաչալու են կողքից ու ծառայեն բոքսի տանձիկ Նիկոլի համար։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Գաղթական (06.12.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեր սիրելի գալափն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն 5-րդ տեղում ա 

https://armenpress.am/arm/news/957095.html

----------

ivy (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր սիրելի գալափն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն 5-րդ տեղում ա 
> 
> https://armenpress.am/arm/news/957095.html


Խորհրդարանում մենակ ՔՊ ու ԲՀԿ։ Ավելի վատ կարա՞ր լիներ։

Ի դեպ, էս հինգ տոկոսանոց անցումային շեմի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ 

Դանիայում օրինակ անցումայինը երկու տոկոս ա, իսկ չանցնող կուսակցությունների ձայները ոչ թե գնում են հաղթող կուսակցությանը, այլ էն կուսակցությանը, որին չանցնող կուսակցությունն ուզում ա (ու նախապես ասում են, թե որն ա լինելու էդ կուսակցությունը, որ ընտրողն իմանա ինչ ա անում)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խորհրդարանում մենակ ՔՊ ու ԲՀԿ։ Ավելի վատ կարա՞ր լիներ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, էս հինգ տոկոսանոց անցումային շեմի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ 
> 
> Դանիայում օրինակ անցումայինը երկու տոկոս ա, իսկ չանցնող կուսակցությունների ձայները ոչ թե գնում են հաղթող կուսակցությանը, այլ էն կուսակցությանը, որին չանցնող կուսակցությունն ուզում ա (ու նախապես ասում են, թե որն ա լինելու էդ կուսակցությունը, որ ընտրողն իմանա ինչ ա անում)։


Մենակ ՔՊ ու ԲՀԿ չի կարա լինի, առնվազն երեք կուսակցություն պիտի մտնի ԱԺ, անկախ տոկոսից։ 

5/7 տոկոսը շատ ա, ուզում էին նոր ԸՕ-ով 4/6 սարքեին ու առնվազն չորս կուսակցություն անցնի ԱԺ։ Բայց ՀՀԿ-ն չուզեց  :LOL:  Ու հիմա ինքը կլինի դուրս մնացածների թվում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018), Ձայնալար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, բայց հլը նայի, էդ ՀՀԿ-ն իր ամբողջ թայֆով և իր օրոք արտոնյալ վիճակում գտնվող ու կոռուպցիայից օգտվողներով որ քվեարկի, արդեն ոնց էլ չլինի մի քանի տոկոս կհավաքվի։
> Իրենց քյառթ տաքսիստները չի, որ ընտրելու են, այլ նրանք, ովքեր ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ իրենց փայ կերակրատաշտն են ունեցել, իսկ հիմա դրանից զրկվել ու վնգստում են, և էդ մարդիկ հանրապետությունում ոնց էլ չլինի մի 5-10 տոկոս թիվ են կազմում։
> 
> Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն անցնելու է ԱԺ, բայց արդեն որևէ վտանգ չի ներկայացնելու։ Հավայի հաչալու են կողքից ու ծառայեն բոքսի տանձիկ Նիկոլի համար։


Ջան, նայի, կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ եմ ասել սա ․․․․ 

ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ կերակրատաշտին մոտ գտնված քվերակողը ռացիոնալ քվեարկող ա, ինքը միշտ քվերակում ա կերակրատաշտին մոտ լինելու համար։ Ինքը միշտ քվերակել ա ՀՀԿ, քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ն միշտ եղել ա մեծամասնություն։ Իսկ հիմա ՀՀԿ-ին կողմ քվեարկելով ինքը կերակրատաշտի մոտ չի վերադառնում։ Ինքը գիտի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն չի լինելու հաստատ, հետևապես ՀՀԿ-ին քվերակելը իրան չի մոտեցնելու ոչ մի կերպ կերակրատաշտին։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, կերակրատաշտին մոտ գտնվածները հենց առաջինը *չեն քվերակելու* ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին, քանի որ իրանց ռացիոնալ (ստամոքսային) տրամաբանություն ասում ա, որ կերակրատաշտին նորից մոտ գտնվելու համար պետք ա քվերակել նրա օգտին, ով մեծամասնություն ա լինելու, այսինքն Իմ Քայլի օգտին։ Կամ գոնե, եթե չես ուզում ամեն ինչ վերջնականապես կորցնես, պիտի քո հավատարմությունը ցույց տա նոր մեծամասնությանը՝ ՀՀԿին կողմ *չքվերակելով*։  

Սա շատ ոռի բան ա, քանի որ նախկին ՀՀԿ-ական լիքը բոսյակները էսօր ֆռֆռում են ՔՊ-ի կողքերը։ Բայց, էտ ա եղել մեր քաղաքական դաշտի տրամաբանությունը երկար տարիներ ու էտ ա մնացել ու կարող ա դեռ երկար մնա։ 

Կարճ ասած, ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին ավելի շուտ Հայկօ-ի ասած տաքսիստը, կամ Մեֆի ասած իրա շեհրին դեմ քվերակող մոլորյալը կարա լինի, բայց ոչ երբեք ռացիանալ ղզլբաշը։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Freeman (06.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լրիվ թարս ես հասկացել 
> 
> Նիկոլը ՎԻգենին ասեց, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որը կողմ ա, որ բոլորի իրավունքները պաշտպանվեն, հանգիստ նաև ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստ ա, այնպես ինչպես բոլորս, ու օրինակ՝ ՎԻգեն Սարգսյանը։ Այսինքն, հերիք ա ապուշ ու պռովոկացիոն էշություններ դուրս տաք, այ տխմար։


Ամեն դեպքում խուսափեց Արեայի ասածը ասելուց: Ու իրականում պիտի ասեր: Հենա Ֆրիմենն ասումա՝ տաքսիստները համաձայն են: Մի երկու երեք գրառում առաջ ես էի ասում, որ էդ ազգային-մազգաին, ժողովդրի մեծ մասի վեջը չի, եթե վերևից չարժևորվի: Ու պրիտոմ էլի թող արժևորվի, մեր ազգային արժեքները՝ լեզու, գիր, մշակույթ, իհարկե կարևոր են, բայց չհակադարձվի մարդկանց ազատություններին: Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ ԼԳՊՏ-ի պահով՝ ինքը հենց նկատի ուներ, որ բոլորը ովքեր հավասարության կողմ են, կարան ակտիվիստ համարվեն՝ էդ երկու կանայք, Վիգենը, բայց ոչ ինքը, որովհետև իր համար ամենակարևորը մեր ազգային ընտանիքն ա:

----------

Freeman (06.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընտիր մտահղացում էր:
> Բոցերով լի..
> 
> Հանրայինը դե մեր հանրայիննա...
> Հուսանք՝ հաջորդ անգամներն ավելի փորձառու կլինեն ու հասկացած, որ նորմալ չի մարդկանց տենց խառը իրար գլուխ լցնել:
> Անձնական տարածքա պետք,
> տարրական՝ զրույցի ընթացքում նշումներ անելու հնարավորությունա պետք, նենց՝ որ մենակ դու տենաս:
> Գոնե մեկ-մեկ Սոլովյովի հաղորդումը նայած լինեին..
> 
> ...


Դրսից մասնագետ կար էնտեղ, որ խորհուրդներ էր տվել և օգնել կազմակերպելը: Պետք չի Սոլովյովի ապուշությունը նայել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում խուսափեց Արեայի ասածը ասելուց: Ու իրականում պիտի ասեր: Հենա Ֆրիմենն ասումա՝ տաքսիստները համաձայն են: Մի երկու երեք գրառում առաջ ես էի ասում, որ էդ ազգային-մազգաին, ժողովդրի մեծ մասի վեջը չի, եթե վերևից չարժևորվի: Ու պրիտոմ էլի թող արժևորվի, մեր ազգային արժեքները՝ լեզու, գիր, մշակույթ, իհարկե կարևոր են, բայց չհակադարձվի մարդկանց ազատություններին: Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ ԼԳՊՏ-ի պահով՝ ինքը հենց նկատի ուներ, որ բոլորը ովքեր հավասարության կողմ են, կարան ակտիվիստ համարվեն՝ էդ երկու կանայք, Վիգենը, բայց ոչ ինքը, *որովհետև իր համար ամենակարևորը մեր ազգային ընտանիքն ա*:


Շին, դիրքորոշում ա, եկեք հարգենք  :LOL: 

Չնայած, ես էլ կուզենայի Արէայի ասածը լսեի Նիկոլից։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, Նիկոլը նախընտրական զգուշավորություն ա դրսևորում, կարող ա մի քիչ անտեղի, իմանալով սաղ ենթատեսքտը։ Դե Վիգենն էլ, որպես իսկական ՀՀԿ-ական ողջ բանավեճի ընթացքում հիթերկությունից ու դեմագոգիայից հետո, վերջին հարցը պիտի տար ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով։ Ստեղ, ավելի շատ Վիգենի դեբիլությունը աչք ծակեց, քան Նիկոլի հարցը էլի սղցնելը։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դիրքորոշում ա, եկեք հարգենք 
> 
> Չնայած, ես էլ կուզենայի Արէայի ասածը լսեի Նիկոլից։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, Նիկոլը նախընտրական զգուշավորություն ա դրսևորում, կարող ա մի քիչ անտեղի, իմանալով սաղ ենթատեսքտը։ Դե Վիգենն էլ, որպես իսկական ՀՀԿ-ական ողջ բանավեճի ընթացքում հիթերկությունից ու դեմագոգիայից հետո, վերջին հարցը պիտի տար ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով։ Ստեղ, ավելի շատ Վիգենի դեբիլությունը աչք ծակեց, քան Նիկոլի հարցը էլի սղցնելը։


Հասկանում եմ էդքանը, բայց ոնց դու ես ասում՝ լրիվ անտեղի զգուշություն ա: Մեկ ա ինչ էլ անեն՝ 2/3-ից ավել օրենքով չեն կարա խորհրդարանում ունենան, թող մի երկու տոկոս էլ պակաս լինի՝ գնա Ծռերին խոսքի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դրսից մասնագետ կար էնտեղ, որ խորհուրդներ էր տվել և օգնել կազմակերպելը: Պետք չի Սոլովյովի ապուշությունը նայել:


ՈՒրեմն թերի էին եղել էդ մասնագետի խորհուրդները՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը դրսի էր թե ներսի:

Իսկ Սոլովյովը կարգին խելացի մարդա ու շատ հետաքրքիր բանավեճերա կազմակերպում:

Բայց չեմ ժխտում, կարա լինի, որ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, դա ապուշություն որակվի:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ իմ նշած ենթատեքստում Սոլովյովի ծրագրին անդրադառնալը ենթադրում էր անցկացման կարգն ու բանագնացների ամբիոնները, ինչը հեչ կապ չունի ծրագրի քո գնահատականի հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսպիսի բանավեճերի անցկացման համար միջազգային ստանդարտներ կան։ Հ1֊ի էդ բանավեճը յուրահատուկ էր նրանով, որ բոլոր էդ ստանդարտներին հետևել էին։

----------

Շինարար (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էսպիսի բանավեճերի անցկացման միջազգային ստանդա՞րտ:

Օքեյ:
Հղում կարելիա՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ իմ նշած ենթատեքստում Սոլովյովի ծրագրին անդրադառնալը ենթադրում էր անցկացման կարգն ու բանագնացների ամբիոնները, ինչը հեչ կապ չունի ծրագրի քո գնահատականի հետ:



Ճիշտ ես ասում, Սալավյովի նախընտրական դեբատները շատ լավն էին։ Նախ՝ Պուտինը, այսինքն հիմնական թեկնածուն չէր մասնակցում, այսինքն, լիիիիքը անիմաստ ու աննպատակ քննակելու բան կար, երկրորդ՝ Սոբչակը Ժիրինովսկու վրա բաժակով ջուր էր ցփնում։ Էտ մի քիչ նորմալ չէր, պիտի չիշիկ աներ վրեն։ Ժիրինոսվկին էլ Սաբչակին բլյաձ էր ասում։ Էլի քիչ էր, պիտի ռակոմ կանգնացներ ու ուղիղ եթերում շիներ։ 

Էտ ռուսական ողջ քաղաքական դաշտի, քաղաքական մտքի ու դեբատների իրական արտացոլանքն ա․ Պուտինի տանձին չի, իսկ մնացածը հաճույք են ստանում, ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով։ Դու էտ ես ուզում, մենք էտ չենք ուզում։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018), Շինարար (06.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> ՈՒրեմն թերի էին եղել էդ մասնագետի խորհուրդները՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը դրսի էր թե ներսի:
> 
> Իսկ Սոլովյովը կարգին խելացի մարդա ու շատ հետաքրքիր բանավեճերա կազմակերպում:
> 
> Բայց չեմ ժխտում, կարա լինի, որ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, դա ապուշություն որակվի:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում՝ իմ նշած ենթատեքստում Սոլովյովի ծրագրին անդրադառնալը ենթադրում էր անցկացման կարգն ու բանագնացների ամբիոնները, ինչը հեչ կապ չունի ծրագրի քո գնահատականի հետ:


Գաղթական ջան, ես քեզ մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, որ խելացի մարդու, ում հետ միշտ չի որ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ դու Սոլովյովին կարգին խելացի մարդ ես համարում, սկսում եմ իմ մարդկանց խելացիության մասին դատելու իմ չափանիշներին լուրջ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել: քըմոն րիըլի՞

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Խորհրդարանում մենակ ՔՊ ու ԲՀԿ։ Ավելի վատ կարա՞ր լիներ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, էս հինգ տոկոսանոց անցումային շեմի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ 
> 
> Դանիայում օրինակ անցումայինը երկու տոկոս ա, իսկ չանցնող կուսակցությունների ձայները ոչ թե գնում են հաղթող կուսակցությանը, այլ էն կուսակցությանը, որին չանցնող կուսակցությունն ուզում ա (ու նախապես ասում են, թե որն ա լինելու էդ կուսակցությունը, որ ընտրողն իմանա ինչ ա անում)։


Ես իմ երազանքների եռյակն ունեմ՝ ՔՊ, ՔՈ, Ծռեր, բայց իրականությունը այլ ա՝ երկրորդ տեղում ԲՀԿ-ն ա, երրորդ տեղին հավակնում են Լուսավորն ու ՀՀԿն: 

Տոկոսի ու ընտրական մեխանիզմների հետ կապված ... բարդ հարց ա: Առաջի հայացքից տոկոսը քո ուզելով ուրիշին տալը դուրս չի գալի: 5 տոկոսը նորմալ քաղաքական համակարգի դեպքում նորմալ ա, ասենք եթե ամեն ինչ լավ գնա, հաջորդ ընտրություններին կարող ա 5-20 % հավաքած մի քանի կուսակցություն լինի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դու էտ ես ուզում, մենք էտ չենք ուզում։


Էս լուրջ ե՞ս գրել:
Չէ լուրջ՝ լո՞ւրջ ես գրել:

Ես ասում եմ թեկնածուներին իրար գլխի լցնելը ճիշտ չի, պիտի առանձին ամբիոններով կանգնացնեն,
դու ասում ես՝ ուրեմն քո ուզածնա, որ իրար վրա չիշիկ անե՞ն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, ես քեզ մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, որ խելացի մարդու, ում հետ միշտ չի որ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ դու Սոլովյովին կարգին խելացի մարդ ես համարում, սկսում եմ իմ մարդկանց խելացիության մասին դատելու իմ չափանիշներին լուրջ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել: քըմոն րիըլի՞


Շինարար ջան, վերաբերմունքի համար մերսի:
Փոխադարձաբար:

ՈՒ քո նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը հաստատ քո Սոլովյովի մասին ունեցած կարծիքով չի պայմանավորվում  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր սիրելի գալափն ասում ա ՀՀԿ-ն 5-րդ տեղում ա 
> 
> https://armenpress.am/arm/news/957095.html


Ռեյտինգայինը վափշե հաշվի առած չի

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ հանրապետականի հետ էի խմում, նենց վստահ էր, որ իրանք երկրորդ տեղով անցնելու են, էմքան նեռվայնացրեց, որ վերջում ջղայնացա ու որոշեցի, որ ՀՀԿն չի անցնելու։ Հետը գրազ եկա, որ չեն անցնելու, բայց գռազը ջանդամ։ Չպիտի անցնեն, լեզուները պտի կարճանա։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.12.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

«Ըստ այդմ՝ քաղաքական ուժերը կստանան հետևյալ քանակով հարցերը. «Իմ քայլը»՝ 69.4 %, ԲՀԿ՝ 5.7%, «Լուսավոր Հայաստան»՝ 3.8 %, «Սասնա ծռեր»՝ 1.4%, ՀՀԿ՝ 1.3%, ՀՅԴ՝ 1.2%, «Մենք»՝ 0.8%, ՕԵԿ՝ 0.4%, ՔՈ՝ 0.3%, «Ազգային առաջընթաց»՝ 0.1%,  Քրիստոնեա–դեմոկրատական կուսակցություն՝ 0.0%: Ըստ նրա՝ հրաժարվել է պատասխանել հարցմանը մասնակցածների 8.7 %-ը, իսկ դժվարացել է պատասխանել 7%-ը:»

--https://www.tert.am/am/news/2018/12/06/Gallup/2865433

----------


## Gayl

> Երեկ հանրապետականի հետ էի խմում, նենց վստահ էր, որ իրանք երկրորդ տեղով անցնելու են, էմքան նեռվայնացրեց, որ վերջում ջղայնացա ու որոշեցի, որ ՀՀԿն չի անցնելու։ Հետը գրազ եկա, որ չեն անցնելու, բայց գռազը ջանդամ։ Չպիտի անցնեն, լեզուները պտի կարճանա։


Ստռախովկա ես անում?))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ հանրապետականի հետ էի խմում, նենց վստահ էր, որ իրանք երկրորդ տեղով անցնելու են, էմքան նեռվայնացրեց, որ վերջում ջղայնացա ու որոշեցի, որ ՀՀԿն չի անցնելու։ Հետը գրազ եկա, որ չեն անցնելու, բայց գռազը ջանդամ։ Չպիտի անցնեն, լեզուները պտի կարճանա։


Չուկ, դու կյանքում քանի խելոք հհկական ես տեսել, Սեժին չհաշված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս լուրջ ե՞ս գրել:
> Չէ լուրջ՝ լո՞ւրջ ես գրել:
> 
> Ես ասում եմ թեկնածուներին իրար գլխի լցնելը ճիշտ չի, պիտի առանձին ամբիոններով կանգնացնեն,
> դու ասում ես՝ ուրեմն քո ուզածնա, որ իրար վրա չիշիկ անե՞ն:


Չէ, էտ Սալավյովի ուզածն ա

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու կյանքում քանի խելոք հհկական ես տեսել, Սեժին չհաշված:


Շատ

----------


## Chuk

> Ստռախովկա ես անում?))


Իրականում հիմա շատ պստլիկ շանս տեսնում եմ, որ Լուսավորը անցնի, ՀՀԿն չէ։ Բայց չնչին ա էդ շանսը ((

Սռտախովկա չէի անում, ինձ էի դուխ տալիս ։ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Իրականում հիմա շատ պստլիկ շանս տեսնում եմ, որ Լուսավորը անցնի, ՀՀԿն չէ։ Բայց չնչին ա էդ շանսը ((
> 
> Սռտախովկա չէի անում, ինձ էի դուխ տալիս ։ճ


Բա կայֆն էնա, որ չնչին շանսերով գրազ ես կրում :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ


Չէ, պետք ա մի բան անել դու ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գաս:  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Ջան, նայի, կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ եմ ասել սա ․․․․ 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ կերակրատաշտին մոտ գտնված քվերակողը ռացիոնալ քվեարկող ա, ինքը միշտ քվերակում ա կերակրատաշտին մոտ լինելու համար։ Ինքը միշտ քվերակել ա ՀՀԿ, քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ն միշտ եղել ա մեծամասնություն։ Իսկ հիմա ՀՀԿ-ին կողմ քվեարկելով ինքը կերակրատաշտի մոտ չի վերադառնում։ Ինքը գիտի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն չի լինելու հաստատ, հետևապես ՀՀԿ-ին քվերակելը իրան չի մոտեցնելու ոչ մի կերպ կերակրատաշտին։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, կերակրատաշտին մոտ գտնվածները հենց առաջինը *չեն քվերակելու* ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին, քանի որ իրանց ռացիոնալ (ստամոքսային) տրամաբանություն ասում ա, որ կերակրատաշտին նորից մոտ գտնվելու համար պետք ա քվերակել նրա օգտին, ով մեծամասնություն ա լինելու, այսինքն Իմ Քայլի օգտին։ Կամ գոնե, եթե չես ուզում ամեն ինչ վերջնականապես կորցնես, պիտի քո հավատարմությունը ցույց տա նոր մեծամասնությանը՝ ՀՀԿին կողմ *չքվերակելով*։  
> 
> Սա շատ ոռի բան ա, քանի որ նախկին ՀՀԿ-ական լիքը բոսյակները էսօր ֆռֆռում են ՔՊ-ի կողքերը։ Բայց, էտ ա եղել մեր քաղաքական դաշտի տրամաբանությունը երկար տարիներ ու էտ ա մնացել ու կարող ա դեռ երկար մնա։ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին ավելի շուտ Հայկօ-ի ասած տաքսիստը, կամ Մեֆի ասած իրա շեհրին դեմ քվերակող մոլորյալը կարա լինի, բայց ոչ երբեք ռացիանալ ղզլբաշը։


Տրիբուն ջան, էս սաղ ասածդ լրիվ տրամաբանական կլիներ, եթե մի պրոբլեմ չլիներ․ էդ անտեր կերակրատաշտըի պարունակությունը լցվում էր կոռուպցիայի շնորհիվ, հիմա հների տեղը նորերին ծառայելով իրենք էդ խնդիրը չեն լուծում, որովհետև էդ մեթոդով լափելու ճամփեքը փակ են։ 
Օրինակ բերեմ։ Երևան քաղաքի «էլիտար» դպրոցի տնօրեններից մեկը, որ իր ամբողջ ազգուտակին լցրել էր դպրոց ու իրար հետ կաշառակերությամբ էին զբաղված, ոնց կարող էին՝ էլ երեխա ընդունելու համար, էլ թվանշան դնելու, և այլն, հիմա մնացել են սուխոյ պայոկի վրա ու սաղ օրը ախուվիշ են անում հանրապետականի համար։ Նրանք Նիկոլին ձայն տալուց օգուտ չունեն, իսկ հանրապետականին ձայն տալով՝ գոնե հույս են փայփայում, որ հին օրերը հետ կգան։ Ու սրանք հարյուրավոր, եթե ոչ հազարավոր դեպքեր են։ Էս զանգվածը քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններին չի մասնակցել, ու լավագույնը կլիներ, որ հիմա էլ չմասնակցեին, բայց հիմա ՀՀԿ թեկնածություն ունի, ու իրենք սաղով բներից դուրս են գալու։

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ռեյտինգայինը վափշե հաշվի առած չի


Ռեյտինգայինը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ռեյտնիգայինը որոշում ա կուսակցության ներսից ով կգնա ԱԺ, իսկ ամեն կուսակցության տեղերը որոշվում ա ընդհանուր ստացած քվեներով… Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2018), Արշակ (06.12.2018), Տրիբուն (06.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս սաղ ասածդ լրիվ տրամաբանական կլիներ, եթե մի պրոբլեմ չլիներ․ էդ անտեր կերակրատաշտըի պարունակությունը լցվում էր կոռուպցիայի շնորհիվ, հիմա հների տեղը նորերին ծառայելով իրենք էդ խնդիրը չեն լուծում, որովհետև էդ մեթոդով լափելու ճամփեքը փակ են։ 
> Օրինակ բերեմ։ Երևան քաղաքի «էլիտար» դպրոցի տնօրեններից մեկը, որ իր ամբողջ ազգուտակին լցրել էր դպրոց ու իրար հետ կաշառակերությամբ էին զբաղված, ոնց կարող էին՝ էլ երեխա ընդունելու համար, էլ թվանշան դնելու, և այլն, հիմա մնացել են սուխոյ պայոկի վրա ու սաղ օրը ախուվիշ են անում հանրապետականի համար։ Նրանք Նիկոլին ձայն տալուց օգուտ չունեն, իսկ հանրապետականին ձայն տալով՝ գոնե հույս են փայփայում, որ հին օրերը հետ կգան։ Ու սրանք հարյուրավոր, եթե ոչ հազարավոր դեպքեր են։ Էս զանգվածը քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններին չի մասնակցել, ու լավագույնը կլիներ, որ հիմա էլ չմասնակցեին, բայց հիմա ՀՀԿ թեկնածություն ունի, ու իրենք սաղով բներից դուրս են գալու։


Այվ, էտ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու իրա կարգի մարդիկ, մարդու ամենասրիկա տեսակն են։ Իրանք լավ զգում են լափի/փողի հոտը ու գնում են դրա հետևից։ Իրանք չեն ապրում նախկին հիշողություններով, իրանք ապրում են ապագայի ակնկալիքով - էտ ա իմ ասած ռացիոնալ ընտրողը։ Քանի որ իրանք միշտ գործ են ունեցել «ծառայի ու կերակրատաշտոին մոտ ես» մոդելի սահմաններում, իրանք ամեն իչ պատկերացնում են մենակ էտ մոդելի մեջ։ Դրա համար իրանք պիտի ապացուցեն նոր իշխանությանը ծառայելու իրանց ցանկությունը։ Իսկ թե ով ա նոր իշխանությունը, պարզ ա դաժե ամենադեբիլ դպրոցի տնօրենին  :LOL: 

Ասեմ քեզ, ավելի վտանգավոր ա ոչ թե էն որ իրանք ենթադրաբար ձայն են տալու ՀՀԿ-ին, այլ էն, որ իրանք ձայն են տալու ՔՊ-ին էն հույսով որ մնան իրանց գործերին, ու ցավոք կարող ա մնան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռեյտինգայինը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ռեյտնիգայինը որոշում ա կուսակցության ներսից ով կգնա ԱԺ, իսկ ամեն կուսակցության տեղերը որոշվում ա ընդհանուր ստացած քվեներով… Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում:


Չուկը էսօր սաղի նեռվերը ուտելով Լիոնին, Գաղթականին ու Սալավյովին միասին վերցրած աբգոն ա անում։  :LOL:  Բեզ աբիդ, Սալավյով։ 

Իմ արև, երևի ինադույա անում։

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, էտ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու իրա կարգի մարդիկ, մարդու ամենասրիկա տեսակն են։ Իրանք լավ զգում են լափի/փողի հոտը ու գնում են դրա հետևից։ Իրանք չեն ապրում նախկին հիշողություններով, իրանք ապրում են ապագայի ակնկալիքով - էտ ա իմ ասած ռացիոնալ ընտրողը։ Քանի որ իրանք միշտ գործ են ունեցել «ծառայի ու կերակրատաշտոին մոտ ես» մոդելի սահմաններում, իրանք ամեն իչ պատկերացնում են մենակ էտ մոդելի մեջ։ Դրա համար իրանք պիտի ապացուցեն նոր իշխանությանը ծառայելու իրանց ցանկությունը։ Իսկ թե ով ա նոր իշխանությունը, պարզ ա դաժե ամենադեբիլ դպրոցի տնօրենին 
> 
> Ասեմ քեզ, ավելի վտանգավոր ա ոչ թե էն որ իրանք ենթադրաբար ձայն են տալու ՀՀԿ-ին, այլ էն, որ իրանք ձայն են տալու ՔՊ-ին էն հույսով որ մնան իրանց գործերին, ու ցավոք կարող ա մնան։


Բայց իրենց նպատակը ոչ թե տեղները պահելն է, այլ նորից կոռումպացված համակարգին գնալը, որովհետև առանց դրա ոչ էլ իմաստ են տեսնում իրենց տեղում մնալուն։ Իսկ Նիկոլով կոռուպցիայի հերն անիծվել է։ Հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի իրենք ՔՊ-ին ձայն տան, եթե տեսնում են, որ սրանք թալանել չեն թողնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ռեյտինգայինը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ռեյտնիգայինը որոշում ա կուսակցության ներսից ով կգնա ԱԺ, իսկ ամեն կուսակցության տեղերը որոշվում ա ընդհանուր ստացած քվեներով… Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում:


Մարդը որոշել ա իմ քայլը ընտրել ու տենց էլ պատասխանում ա, բայց գնալու ա Շարմազանովին ընտրելու ու «ակամայից» ՀՀԿին ձեն տա

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, դուք իսկապե՞ս չեք հասկանում, որ վտանգը լուրջ ա )))

Ոչ մեկի ներվերը չեմ ուտում։ Մի քիչ ռեալ գնահատեք իրավիճակը։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեռնեմ թե ջոգում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Որոշել ա իմ քայլ ընտրի, խի՞ ա շարմազանովին ձեն տալի…

----------

Տրիբուն (07.12.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես չեմ հավատում, որ էս կետից հետդարձի ճանապարհ կա։ Անգամ եթե ԲՀԿ-ն 2-րդ տեղով անցնի խորհրդարան։ Բայց թույն կլինի որ ՀՀԿ-ն դուրս մնա՝ անգամ Սասնա Ծռերի անցնելու գնով (մեղա-մեղա  Տրիբունի ասած):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, դուք իսկապե՞ս չեք հասկանում, որ վտանգը լուրջ ա )))
> 
> Ոչ մեկի ներվերը չեմ ուտում։ Մի քիչ ռեալ գնահատեք իրավիճակը։


Ի՞նչ վտանգ Արտ։ Որ ՀՀԿ֊ն կարող ա ԱԺ մտնի՞։ Է թող մտնի, հետո ի՞նչ  :LOL:  մեկ ա իշխանությունն իրանց ձեռը չի։ Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ կարող ա ՀՀԿ֊ն մեծամասնություն հավաքի, ապա իրականությունից լավ կտրված ես  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (06.12.2018), Աթեիստ (07.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեռնեմ թե ջոգում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Որոշել ա իմ քայլ ընտրի, խի՞ ա շարմազանովին ձեն տալի…


Որտև ախմախ ա ։ճ

----------


## boooooooom

ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն (անգամ) մոդայիկ չի, անգամ քյառթերն ու կրիմինալը ձեն չեն տա. խորտակված նավ ա։ Անգամ Վիգենին վերջին բանավեճում խղճալ կարելի էր։ Չգիտեմ, ես մեծ հուսեր ունեմ (ինտուիտիվ):

----------

Տրիբուն (07.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ վտանգ Արտ։ Որ ՀՀԿ֊ն կարող ա ԱԺ մտնի՞։ Է թող մտնի, հետո ի՞նչ  մեկ ա իշխանությունն իրանց ձեռը չի։ Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ կարող ա ՀՀԿ֊ն մեծամասնություն հավաքի, ապա իրականությունից լավ կտրված ես


Բյուր ջան, մեծամասնությու՞ն ։ճ
ՀՀԿն մաքս 45000 ձեն ա հավաքելու, այսինքն իսկի 5 տոկոսի շեմը չի անցնելու։

Բայց որպես երրորդ ուժ մեծ շանս ունի մտնելու։

Վտանգը՞։ Բացատրեմ։ 5 տարի անընդհատ լաչառություն ԱԺում։ Ցանկացած մանր սպալի դեպքում լուն ուղտ սարքել։ Աստիճանաբար հիասթափվողներին իրեննկողմը գրավել։ Անընդհատ Նիկոլ-ՀՀԿ հակամարտություն, ինչը խոչընդոտելու ա իրական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորմանը։Խոչընդոտելու ա ՔՈի կայացմանը։ Այլ նոր ուժերի կայացմանը։

Եթե այ էսքան պարզ բան չհասկանալով ինձ «իրականությունից կտրված» եք անվանելու,ապա ֆլագ վամ վ ռուկի։

----------

Lion (06.12.2018), Արշակ (06.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, մեծամասնությու՞ն ։ճ
> ՀՀԿն մաքս 45000 ձեն ա հավաքելու, այսինքն իսկի 5 տոկոսի շեմը չի անցնելու։
> 
> Բայց որպես երրորդ ուժ մեծ շանս ունի մտնելու։
> 
> Վտանգը՞։ Բացատրեմ։ 5 տարի անընդհատ լաչառություն ԱԺում։ Ցանկացած մանր սպալի դեպքում լուն ուղտ սարքել։ Աստիճանաբար հիասթափվողներին իրեննկողմը գրավել։ Անընդհատ Նիկոլ-ՀՀԿ հակամարտություն, ինչը խոչընդոտելու ա իրական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորմանը։Խոչընդոտելու ա ՔՈի կայացմանը։ Այլ նոր ուժերի կայացմանը։
> 
> Եթե այ էսքան պարզ բան չհասկանալով ինձ «իրականությունից կտրված» եք անվանելու,ապա ֆլագ վամ վ ռուկի։


Վնաս չի, արմատական ընդդիմություն կլինի  :LOL:  Ես անձամբ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում։

----------


## ivy

> Բյուր ջան, մեծամասնությու՞ն ։ճ
> ՀՀԿն մաքս 45000 ձեն ա հավաքելու, այսինքն իսկի 5 տոկոսի շեմը չի անցնելու։
> 
> Բայց որպես երրորդ ուժ մեծ շանս ունի մտնելու։
> 
> Վտանգը՞։ Բացատրեմ։ 5 տարի անընդհատ լաչառություն ԱԺում։ Ցանկացած մանր սպալի դեպքում լուն ուղտ սարքել։ Աստիճանաբար հիասթափվողներին իրեննկողմը գրավել։ Անընդհատ Նիկոլ-ՀՀԿ հակամարտություն, ինչը խոչընդոտելու ա իրական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորմանը։Խոչընդոտելու ա ՔՈի կայացմանը։ Այլ նոր ուժերի կայացմանը։
> 
> Եթե այ էսքան պարզ բան չհասկանալով ինձ «իրականությունից կտրված» եք անվանելու,ապա ֆլագ վամ վ ռուկի։


Չուկ ջան, թեև ահագին հավանական եմ համարում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի, բայց դրա մեջ վտանգ բնավ չեմ տեսնում։ Ընդհակառակը, քանի ՀՀԿ-ն տարածքում է, իրենք են լինելու ժողովրդի ատելության թիրախը, ու ինչքան շատ ճղճղան, էնքան ավելի շատ են ամրապնդելու իրենց հանդեպ ատելությունը։ Ու կարծում եմ, Նիկոլի էրեկվա կատակի մեջ, թե իրենց համար ամենահարմար ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ-ն կլիներ, ահագին ճշմարտություն կար։

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Վնաս չի, արմատական ընդդիմություն կլինի  Ես անձամբ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում։


Ախ այդ «արմատակամ ընդդիմություն» կուտը մեյդան քցողի ինչն եմ ասել ։ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, թեև ահագին հավանական եմ համարում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի, բայց դրա մեջ վտանգ բնավ չեմ տեսնում։ Ընդհակառակը, քանի ՀՀԿ-ն տարածքում է, իրենք են լինելու ժողովրդի ատելության թիրախը, ու ինչքան շատ ճղճղան, էնքան ավելի շատ են ամրապնդելու իրենց հանդեպ ատելությունը։ Ու կարծում եմ, Նիկոլի էրեկվա կատակի մեջ, թե իրենց համար ամենահարմար ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ-ն կլիներ, ահագին ճշմարտություն կար։


Նիկոլն էդ մտքից սարսափած ա Այվի ջան ))
Ու իմ էս գրառումների իմաստն էլ ա էն, որ հնարավորինս էդ հնարավորությունը վերացնեմ ))

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Բոլորս պետք ա ընտրենք ԲԱրԳԱՎԱխ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ
ԴԱ ԻՄ շԱՀԻՑԱ ԲխՈՒՄ

----------


## LisBeth

> Բոլորս պետք ա ընտրենք ԲԱրԳԱՎԱխ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ
> ԴԱ ԻՄ շԱՀԻՑԱ ԲխՈՒՄ


Իյա՜, լո՞ւրջ։ c Նիկոլ

----------


## LisBeth

> Այվ, էտ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու իրա կարգի մարդիկ, մարդու ամենասրիկա տեսակն են։ Իրանք լավ զգում են լափի/փողի հոտը ու գնում են դրա հետևից։ Իրանք չեն ապրում նախկին հիշողություններով, իրանք ապրում են ապագայի ակնկալիքով - էտ ա իմ ասած ռացիոնալ ընտրողը։ Քանի որ իրանք միշտ գործ են ունեցել «ծառայի ու կերակրատաշտոին մոտ ես» մոդելի սահմաններում, իրանք ամեն իչ պատկերացնում են մենակ էտ մոդելի մեջ։ Դրա համար իրանք պիտի ապացուցեն նոր իշխանությանը ծառայելու իրանց ցանկությունը։ Իսկ թե ով ա նոր իշխանությունը, պարզ ա դաժե ամենադեբիլ դպրոցի տնօրենին 
> 
> *Ասեմ քեզ, ավելի վտանգավոր ա ոչ թե էն որ իրանք ենթադրաբար ձայն են տալու ՀՀԿ-ին, այլ էն, որ իրանք ձայն են տալու ՔՊ-ին էն հույսով որ մնան իրանց գործերին, ու ցավոք կարող ա մնան։*


Ես մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա իրանց ՔՊ-ին տված քվեն դա ապահովվելու։ Վռոձի արդար ընտրություններ ա, ոչ մեկ չի իմանալու ով ում ա ընտրել, որ մի բան էլ դրա հաշվին պաշտոն պահեն։ Դաժը եթե իրանք բռնեն էդ մասին բարձրաձայնեն, ի՞նչ կարա դա փոխի։ Ինչ-որ մեկը գալու ա ուսերին թփթփացնի ասի մալադեց դե գնացեք խծբդ առաջ բրդի՞։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ջան, մեծամասնությու՞ն ։ճ
> ՀՀԿն մաքս 45000 ձեն ա հավաքելու, այսինքն իսկի 5 տոկոսի շեմը չի անցնելու։
> 
> Բայց որպես երրորդ ուժ մեծ շանս ունի մտնելու։
> 
> Վտանգը՞։ Բացատրեմ։ 5 տարի անընդհատ լաչառություն ԱԺում։ Ցանկացած մանր սպալի դեպքում լուն ուղտ սարքել։ Աստիճանաբար հիասթափվողներին իրեննկողմը գրավել։ Անընդհատ Նիկոլ-ՀՀԿ հակամարտություն, ինչը խոչընդոտելու ա իրական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորմանը։Խոչընդոտելու ա ՔՈի կայացմանը։ Այլ նոր ուժերի կայացմանը։
> 
> Եթե այ էսքան պարզ բան չհասկանալով ինձ «իրականությունից կտրված» եք անվանելու,ապա ֆլագ վամ վ ռուկի։


Չուկ, հլա շատ կաշառակերության ու հանցգործություններ են էդ ընթացքում բացահայտվելու... դա հհկ-ին լաաավ վնասելու ա, ինձ ուրիշ բան ա թվում... ներխորհրդարանական ուժերը մասնատվելու են ու կայուն մնայու ա գագոյի ֆռակցիան, դշնակները մեկ էլ հհկ-ն, սրանք իրար հետ մեծամասնություն չեն կազմի, բայց ՔԱՅԼ-ի ու Լույսի տրոհումներից կարող ա մեծամասնությունը թուլանա ու խորհրդարանը դառնա դիսֆանքշընըլ... 

ծռերի ասածների մեջ կա ճշմարտություն, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառներով....

հույսով եմ ծռերն էլ չեն անցնի...

----------


## Lion

> Բյուր ջան, մեծամասնությու՞ն ։ճ
> ՀՀԿն մաքս 45000 ձեն ա հավաքելու, այսինքն իսկի 5 տոկոսի շեմը չի անցնելու։
> 
> Բայց որպես երրորդ ուժ մեծ շանս ունի մտնելու։
> 
> Վտանգը՞։ Բացատրեմ։ 5 տարի անընդհատ լաչառություն ԱԺում։ Ցանկացած մանր սպալի դեպքում լուն ուղտ սարքել։ Աստիճանաբար հիասթափվողներին իրեննկողմը գրավել։ Անընդհատ Նիկոլ-ՀՀԿ հակամարտություն, ինչը խոչընդոտելու ա իրական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորմանը։Խոչընդոտելու ա ՔՈի կայացմանը։ Այլ նոր ուժերի կայացմանը։
> 
> Եթե այ էսքան պարզ բան չհասկանալով ինձ «իրականությունից կտրված» եք անվանելու,ապա ֆլագ վամ վ ռուկի։


Միանում եմ: ՀՀԿ-ի ԱԺ չանցնելը վերջնականապես կկազմալուծի էդ կեղտոտ կուսակցությանը, իսկ եթե ինքն ԱԺ անցնի, մի 5 տարի ևս կգոյատևի, իսկ այդ պարագայում կգոյատևեն նաև Սերժ-Քոչարյանենենց քաղաքական ինստիտուտները, իրենց հենարանը...

----------


## Արշակ

> Չուկ ջան, թեև ահագին հավանական եմ համարում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ կմտնի, բայց դրա մեջ վտանգ բնավ չեմ տեսնում։ Ընդհակառակը, քանի ՀՀԿ-ն տարածքում է, իրենք են լինելու ժողովրդի ատելության թիրախը, ու ինչքան շատ ճղճղան, էնքան ավելի շատ են ամրապնդելու իրենց հանդեպ ատելությունը։ Ու կարծում եմ, Նիկոլի էրեկվա կատակի մեջ, թե իրենց համար ամենահարմար ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ-ն կլիներ, ահագին ճշմարտություն կար։


Կարող ա Նիկոլի ասածով ԱԺ–ում ՀՀԿ ըննդդիմություն ունենալը ապահովի Նիկոլենց մի 50 տարի էլ իշխանության մնալը, բայց մեր նպատակը հո Նիկոլին հավերժ թագավոր ունենալը չի՞․ նպատակը առողջ քաղաքական դաշտ ունենալն ա, իսկ ԱԺ–ում ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ լինելու դեպքում գաղափարական բանավեճի, առողջ քաղաքական դաշտի մասին կարանք մի հինգ տարով էլ մոռանանք․ տես ՔՈ–ն Նիկոլենց մեղադրում ա, որ գաղափարական բանավեճ չեն անում ու ՀՀԿ–ի մեռելներին ընդդիմություն են դարձնում, բայց իրականում երբ նոնստոպ էժան դեմագոգիայով, կեղտոտ ստերով մեդիան ողողելով քեզ փորձում են վարկաբեկել, ուզած չուզած ստիպված ես լինում դրանց անդրադառնալ ու կեղծիքը չեզոքացնելով զբաղվել։ ՈՒ գաղափարական բանավեճի ոչ ռեսուրս ա մնում, ոչ էլ լսող ա լինում։ Էդ էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում ձևավորված ինքնապահպանման բնազդ ա․ միշտ նեգատիվն ու վտանգավորը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն ա գրավում, քան գաղափարական վեհ բաները։ Ողջ համաշխարհային մեդիան էդ սկզբունքի վրա ա աշխատում։ 

Իսկ ՀՀԿ–ի նկատմամբ ատելությունը էս պահին իրա պիկին ա ու էլ ավելի չի շատանալու․ նախ որովհետև մարդկանց հիշողությունը կարճ ա՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ–քիչ մոռացվելու են ՀՀԿ–ի արած ստորությունները, գումարած դրան էլ, ինչքան էլ որ հիմա ՀՀԿ–ի մանիպուլացիաների ՕԳԳ–ն ցածր ա, մեկ ա մարդիկ հա լսելու են ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիկ, պոպուլիստ քննադատությունները ու մանրից մտածեն՝ «հա բայց ճիշտ են ասում», ու տենց մանրից նախկին սրիկայությունները մոռանալուն զուգընթաց սիմպատիայով լցվեն։ Որովհետև ի վերջո միշտ էլ իշխանությանն ա ժողովուրդը մեղադրում, իշխանությունն ա, որ սխալներ ա անում, իսկ ընդդիմության համար հեշտ ա ճիշտ ու մաքուր լինելը։

----------

Chuk (07.12.2018), ivy (07.12.2018), Աթեիստ (07.12.2018), Գաղթական (07.12.2018), Հայկօ (07.12.2018), Տրիբուն (07.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա իրանց ՔՊ-ին տված քվեն դա ապահովվելու։ Վռոձի արդար ընտրություններ ա, ոչ մեկ չի իմանալու ով ում ա ընտրել, որ մի բան էլ դրա հաշվին պաշտոն պահեն։ Դաժը եթե իրանք բռնեն էդ մասին բարձրաձայնեն, ի՞նչ կարա դա փոխի։ Ինչ-որ մեկը գալու ա ուսերին թփթփացնի ասի մալադեց դե գնացեք խծբդ առաջ բրդի՞։


Կապ չունի, իրանք մենակ ոռ մտնել են ուզում: Իսկ բացի իշխանությունից ուրիշ ոռ մտնելն անիմաստ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա Նիկոլի ասածով ԱԺ–ում ՀՀԿ ըննդդիմություն ունենալը ապահովի Նիկոլենց մի 50 տարի էլ իշխանության մնալը, բայց մեր նպատակը հո Նիկոլին հավերժ թագավոր ունենալը չի՞․ նպատակը առողջ քաղաքական դաշտ ունենալն ա, իսկ ԱԺ–ում ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ լինելու դեպքում գաղափարական բանավեճի, առողջ քաղաքական դաշտի մասին կարանք մի հինգ տարով էլ մոռանանք․ տես ՔՈ–ն Նիկոլենց մեղադրում ա, որ գաղափարական բանավեճ չեն անում ու ՀՀԿ–ի մեռելներին ընդդիմություն են դարձնում, բայց իրականում երբ նոնստոպ էժան դեմագոգիայով, կեղտոտ ստերով մեդիան ողողելով քեզ փորձում են վարկաբեկել, ուզած չուզած ստիպված ես լինում դրանց անդրադառնալ ու կեղծիքը չեզոքացնելով զբաղվել։ ՈՒ գաղափարական բանավեճի ոչ ռեսուրս ա մնում, ոչ էլ լսող ա լինում։ Էդ էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում ձևավորված ինքնապահպանման բնազդ ա․ միշտ նեգատիվն ու վտանգավորը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն ա գրավում, քան գաղափարական վեհ բաները։ Ողջ համաշխարհային մեդիան էդ սկզբունքի վրա ա աշխատում։ 
> 
> Իսկ ՀՀԿ–ի նկատմամբ ատելությունը էս պահին իրա պիկին ա ու էլ ավելի չի շատանալու․ նախ որովհետև մարդկանց հիշողությունը կարճ ա՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ–քիչ մոռացվելու են ՀՀԿ–ի արած ստորությունները, գումարած դրան էլ, ինչքան էլ որ հիմա ՀՀԿ–ի մանիպուլացիաների ՕԳԳ–ն ցածր ա, մեկ ա մարդիկ հա լսելու են ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիկ, պոպուլիստ քննադատությունները ու մանրից մտածեն՝ «հա բայց ճիշտ են ասում», ու տենց մանրից նախկին սրիկայությունները մոռանալուն զուգընթաց սիմպատիայով լցվեն։ Որովհետև ի վերջո միշտ էլ իշխանությանն ա ժողովուրդը մեղադրում, իշխանությունն ա, որ սխալներ ա անում, իսկ ընդդիմության համար հեշտ ա ճիշտ ու մաքուր լինելը։


Ստորագրում եմ ես գրառման տակ:

Արշակը սաղ չոտկի ասեց։ ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի չմտնի ԱԺ-որ դաշտը մաքրվի։ Սրիկաները ու դեմագոգները տեղ պիտի չունենան ԱԺ-ում։ Ու համ էլ ՀՀԿ-ն իրա պաիժը լիարժեք պիտի ստանա, ու էս անգամ արդար քվեների տեսքով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որտև ախմախ ա ։ճ


Ապեր, էս ինչ նվաստ կարծիքի ես դու հայ ընտրողի մասին։  :LOL:  Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, որ մարդիկ գնան ու ընտրաթերթիկի վրա ընտրեն Շարմազանով, կամ այլ ռեյտինգային թեքնածու։ Դա ՀՀԿ-ի հույսն էր, երբ դեմ գնացին նոր ԸՕ-ին, բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ ՀՀԿ-ն մտածելու ունակություն չունի։ 

Էտ ռեյտինգայինի առավելությունը աշխատում ա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ընտրակաշառք ա բաժանվում։ Տենց ա արվել 2017-ի ընտրությունը։ Իսկ էս ընտրություններին ամեն ընտրակաշառքը, հույս ունեմ հատ հատ կմտցնեն ընտրակաշառք բաժանողների քամակը։ 

ՀՀԿ-ին ձայն ա տալու առավելագույնը 25.000 մարդ, ու բոլորը լինելու են Հայկօ-ի ասած փորձված հոպար սիրող ջեհել տաքսիստը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարող ա Նիկոլի ասածով ԱԺ–ում ՀՀԿ ըննդդիմություն ունենալը ապահովի Նիկոլենց մի 50 տարի էլ իշխանության մնալը, բայց մեր նպատակը հո Նիկոլին հավերժ թագավոր ունենալը չի՞․ նպատակը առողջ քաղաքական դաշտ ունենալն ա, իսկ ԱԺ–ում ընդդիմությունը ՀՀԿ լինելու դեպքում գաղափարական բանավեճի, առողջ քաղաքական դաշտի մասին կարանք մի հինգ տարով էլ մոռանանք․ տես ՔՈ–ն Նիկոլենց մեղադրում ա, որ գաղափարական բանավեճ չեն անում ու ՀՀԿ–ի մեռելներին ընդդիմություն են դարձնում, բայց իրականում երբ նոնստոպ էժան դեմագոգիայով, կեղտոտ ստերով մեդիան ողողելով քեզ փորձում են վարկաբեկել, ուզած չուզած ստիպված ես լինում դրանց անդրադառնալ ու կեղծիքը չեզոքացնելով զբաղվել։ ՈՒ գաղափարական բանավեճի ոչ ռեսուրս ա մնում, ոչ էլ լսող ա լինում։ Էդ էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում ձևավորված ինքնապահպանման բնազդ ա․ միշտ նեգատիվն ու վտանգավորը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն ա գրավում, քան գաղափարական վեհ բաները։ Ողջ համաշխարհային մեդիան էդ սկզբունքի վրա ա աշխատում։ 
> 
> Իսկ ՀՀԿ–ի նկատմամբ ատելությունը էս պահին իրա պիկին ա ու էլ ավելի չի շատանալու․ նախ որովհետև մարդկանց հիշողությունը կարճ ա՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ–քիչ մոռացվելու են ՀՀԿ–ի արած ստորությունները, գումարած դրան էլ, ինչքան էլ որ հիմա ՀՀԿ–ի մանիպուլացիաների ՕԳԳ–ն ցածր ա, մեկ ա մարդիկ հա լսելու են ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիկ, պոպուլիստ քննադատությունները ու մանրից մտածեն՝ «հա բայց ճիշտ են ասում», ու տենց մանրից նախկին սրիկայությունները մոռանալուն զուգընթաց սիմպատիայով լցվեն։ Որովհետև ի վերջո միշտ էլ իշխանությանն ա ժողովուրդը մեղադրում, իշխանությունն ա, որ սխալներ ա անում, իսկ ընդդիմության համար հեշտ ա ճիշտ ու մաքուր լինելը։


Տենց կլներ, եթե սուս ու փուս հեռանային ու իշխանությունը օրինականորեն հանձնեին... 

բայց... քանի որ կա պաքար կոռուպցիայի դեմ, մենաշնորհի դեմ, մարտի 1, հոկտեմբերի 27 ու, եթե էդ հարցերի նկատմամբ հեևողականություն ապա հհկ որպես կուսակցություն պտի, որ վերանա... էս էն դեպքում եթե ՀԵՏևՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՔՒՆ լինի... 

իհարկե սա չի նշանակում, որ, եթե անգամ հհկ-ն վերացավ, դրա տեղը նմանատիպ ուժ չի գալու... ես համոզված եմոր գալու ա ուղղակի ուրիշ տեսքով

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս ինչ նվաստ կարծիքի ես դու հայ ընտրողի մասին։  Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, որ մարդիկ գնան ու ընտրաթերթիկի վրա ընտրեն Շարմազանով, կամ այլ ռեյտինգային թեքնածու։ Դա ՀՀԿ-ի հույսն էր, երբ դեմ գնացին նոր ԸՕ-ին, բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ ՀՀԿ-ն մտածելու ունակություն չունի։ 
> 
> Էտ ռեյտինգայինի առավելությունը աշխատում ա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ընտրակաշառք ա բաժանվում։ Տենց ա արվել 2017-ի ընտրությունը։ Իսկ էս ընտրություններին ամեն ընտրակաշառքը, հույս ունեմ հատ հատ կմտցնեն ընտրակաշառք բաժանողների քամակը։ 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ին ձայն ա տալու առավելագույնը 25.000 մարդ, ու բոլորը լինելու են Հայկօ-ի ասած փորձված հոպար սիրող ջեհել տաքսիստը։


կխոսենք երեք օրից

----------

Lion (07.12.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Իյա՜, լո՞ւրջ։ c Նիկոլ


կխոսենք 3 օրից

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, էս ինչ նվաստ կարծիքի ես դու հայ ընտրողի մասին։  Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, որ մարդիկ գնան ու ընտրաթերթիկի վրա ընտրեն Շարմազանով, կամ այլ ռեյտինգային թեքնածու։ Դա ՀՀԿ-ի հույսն էր, երբ դեմ գնացին նոր ԸՕ-ին, բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ ՀՀԿ-ն մտածելու ունակություն չունի։ 
> 
> Էտ ռեյտինգայինի առավելությունը աշխատում ա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ընտրակաշառք ա բաժանվում։ Տենց ա արվել 2017-ի ընտրությունը։ Իսկ էս ընտրություններին ամեն ընտրակաշառքը, հույս ունեմ հատ հատ կմտցնեն ընտրակաշառք բաժանողների քամակը։ 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ին ձայն ա տալու առավելագույնը 25.000 մարդ, ու բոլորը լինելու են Հայկօ-ի ասած փորձված հոպար սիրող ջեհել տաքսիստը։


Իսկ նախորդ իշխանության օրոք արտոնյալի կարգավիճակ վայելողները հայ ընտրողներ չէին?

----------


## Գաղթական

Սաղ հեչ, բա էս Հոլանդիայում վաղուցվանից մի չեմպիոն ունեինք՝ Gago Drago կեղծանվամբ էր հանդես գալիս (հիմա ՄԹ-ումա բնակվում):

Կան չէ՞ տենց ստոպ-բզիկներ, որ մի բանը մեջդ մի ձև տպավորվածա լինում ու ինչքան էլ ուղղեն՝ մեկա տենցա մնում հիշողության մեջ..

Հիմա էդ Դռագոն կնոջս «քեռու եզան թոռ» բարեկամա գալիս:
Նենց, որ տարվա մեջ կարողա մի երկու անգամ իրա մասին թեմա լինի խոսալու:

Հայաստանն էլ կինս ուսումնասիրումա իր հետաքրքրությունների ու մասնագիտության շրջանակներում (ծնվելուց հետո միանգամից դուրսա եկել):

Նենց որ ԲՀԿ-ն էլ, ամեն տարի չի, որ իր ուշադրության կենտրոնում կհայտնվի:

Հիմա էս պատմությունն ինչի մասին էր..
Տենցա տպավորված ու վերջ.
Իրանց 2-ի մասին խոսելիս ինքը 2-ին էլ «Դոդի Դռագո» ա անվանում )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կխոսենք երեք օրից


Չուկ, պանիկայիդ իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք, Լիոնը հասկանալի ա, ինքը լատենտ ՀՀԿ-ական ա, ու ինչքան էլ Աստված կանչի, հոգու խորքում ուզում ա ՀՀԿ-ին տեսնել ԱԺ-ում, կարող ա նույնիսկ որպես մեծամասնություն։  :LOL:  Բայց դու ինչի՞ ես սենց անհանգիստ։  

Վերջին հաշվով Այվին ճիշտ ա։ Եթե նույնսիկ ՀՀԿ-ն մտնի էլ ԱԺ, ոչ մի վտանգ իրանից չի ներկայացնելու։ Չասել քեզ, ուղղակի տհաճ ա լինելու ու լիքը դեմագոգ աղմուկ ա լինելու, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ նախորդ իշխանության օրոք արտոնյալի կարգավիճակ վայելողները հայ ընտրողներ չէին?


Լիոն ախպեր, հարցիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Ես ինչ-որ տեղ ասել եմ, որ որևէ ընտրող ուզբե՞կ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ ո՞վ հավես կանի, բացատրի, թե էդ ռեյտինգայինը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Անցյալ ընտրություններին էլ տենց էլ գլուխ չհանեցի, հիմա էլ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վայ կոտորվես դու Գոնսալես  :LOL:  Ես մեռա ․․․․

----------

Chuk (07.12.2018), ivy (07.12.2018), Life (07.12.2018), Lion (07.12.2018), LisBeth (07.12.2018), Արշակ (07.12.2018), Ձայնալար (07.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (07.12.2018), Շինարար (07.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (07.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ ո՞վ հավես կանի, բացատրի, թե էդ ռեյտինգայինը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Անցյալ ընտրություններին էլ տենց էլ գլուխ չհանեցի, հիմա էլ։


Քվեարկությանը ընթացքոը սենց ա, որ երկար չգրենք։ Բայց կարճ, մինչ ռեյտինգային թեքնածուի ընտրելը պիտի վերցնես էն կուսակցության քվեաթերթիկը, որին ընտրում ես։ Այսինքն, մեխանիկան սենց ա․ նախ կուսակցությունն ես ընտրում, հետո՝ էտ կուսակցության ցանկից քո ընտրատարածքի թեկնածուին։ Ընրակաշառքի հին ու բարի օրերին, քեզ կարային համոզեին, որ պետք ա Պողոսին ընտրել, քանի որ ինքը փող ա տվել, ու դա անելու համար, պետք ա վերցնել էս ինչ կուսակության թերթրիկը։ Բայց հիմա, էտ մեխանիզմը, ըստ էության, չեզոքացված ա։ 




Ձայնների հաշվարկը ու մանդատների բաշխումը կատարվում ա ԸՕ-ով ու սենց․ 




> *Հոդված 95.Ազգային ժողովի ընտրությունների արդյունքներն ամփոփելը*
> ․․․․․
> 4.Ազգային ժողովի մանդատները բաշխվում են այն կուսակցությունների (կուսակցությունների դաշինքների) ընտրական ցուցակների միջև, որոնք ստացել են կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների ընդհանուր թվի և անճշտությունների թվի գումարի` կուսակցության դեպքում` 5, իսկ կուսակցությունների դաշինքի դեպքում` 7 տոկոս կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկներ: Եթե կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների ընդհանուր թվի և անճշտությունների թվի գումարի առնվազն 5 (7) տոկոս կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկներ ստացել են 3-ից պակաս կուսակցություն (կուսակցությունների դաշինք), ապա մանդատների բաշխմանը մասնակցում են առավելագույն կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկներ ստացած 3 կուսակցությունները և կուսակցությունների դաշինքները:
> 
> 5. Ազգային ժողովի մանդատները բաշխվում են կուսակցությունների (կուսակցությունների դաշինքների) միջև` նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրին կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների թվին համամասնորեն: Յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցության (կուսակցությունների դաշինքի) հասանելիք մանդատների թվի հաշվարկը կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ. յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցությանը (կուսակցությունների դաշինքին) կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների թիվը բազմապատկվում է 101-ով, արդյունքը բաժանվում է արգելապատնեշը հաղթահարած կուսակցություններին (կուսակցությունների դաշինքին) կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների ընդհանուր թվի վրա, և առանձնացվում են ամբողջ թվերը, որոնք յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցության (կուսակցությունների դաշինքի) հասանելիք մանդատների թվերն են:
> .....
> *Հոդված 100.Մանդատների տրամադրումը պատգամավորներին*
> 
> 1. Կուսակցության ընտրական ցուցակում ընդգրկված թեկնածուներին մանդատների տրամադրումն իրականացվում է Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի արձանագրությամբ` գրանցելով համապետական ընտրական ցուցակից և տարածքային ընտրական ցուցակից ընտրված Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորներին:
> ...


Քանի որ օրենքի էս մասը Գալուստը անձամ ա գրել, մարդկային լեզվով էս չի բացատրվում։  :LOL:  Պետք ա բացել ԸՕ-ն ու առնվազն երեսուն անգամ կարդալ։ 

Իսկ թե վերջում ով, ոնց ա դեպուտատ դառնում, էտ ոոոոչ մեկը չգիտի։

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ կոտորվես դու Գոնսալես  Ես մեռա ․․․․


Ինչու՞ ես ծիծաղում գվատեմալացի հայտնի գործարար Ալեքս Գոնսալեսի որդու ձերբակալության վրա ((

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչու՞ ես ծիծաղում գվատեմալացի հայտնի գործարար Ալեքս Գոնսալեսի որդու ձերբակալության վրա ((


Չեմ ծիծաղում ապեր: Ուղակի նոր հասկացա, թե ինչի Սերժը հայերեն լավ չէր խոսում. մարդու մայրենի լեզուն իսպաներենն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ ծիծաղում ապեր: Ուղակի նոր հասկացա, թե ինչի Սերժը հայերեն լավ չէր խոսում. մարդու մայրենի լեզուն իսպաներենն ա:


Սերժ չի,
մտահոգ Սերխիո Գոնսալես

չ

----------

Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (07.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Չուկ, պանիկայիդ իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք, Լիոնը հասկանալի ա, ինքը լատենտ ՀՀԿ-ական ա, ու ինչքան էլ Աստված կանչի, հոգու խորքում ուզում ա ՀՀԿ-ին տեսնել ԱԺ-ում, կարող ա նույնիսկ որպես մեծամասնություն։  Բայց դու ինչի՞ ես սենց անհանգիստ։  
> 
> Վերջին հաշվով Այվին ճիշտ ա։ Եթե նույնսիկ ՀՀԿ-ն մտնի էլ ԱԺ, ոչ մի վտանգ իրանից չի ներկայացնելու։ Չասել քեզ, ուղղակի տհաճ ա լինելու ու լիքը դեմագոգ աղմուկ ա լինելու, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։


Ապեր, խի ես քրֆԸմ... որ?




> Լիոն ախպեր, հարցիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Ես ինչ-որ տեղ ասել եմ, որ որևէ ընտրող ուզբե՞կ ա։


Հարցիս իմաստն նրանում էր, եղբայր, որ էդ 10 տոկոս արտոնյալներից առնվազն կեսը, երազելով անցյալի մասին, կքվեարկի նախորդի օգտին...

----------


## Life

> Վայ կոտորվես դու Գոնսալես  Ես մեռա ․․․․

----------

Chuk (08.12.2018), Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս մեկը բա  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (08.12.2018), Chuk (08.12.2018), Life (08.12.2018), Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Սա էլ ա լավը  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (08.12.2018), Life (08.12.2018), Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Գիտունիկ (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ Սաշիկի տղեն մեզ էսքան ուրախացնելու ա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (08.12.2018), Lion (08.12.2018), Mephistopheles (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ ամենաշատը էս ա բացել  :Jpit: .

----------

Chuk (08.12.2018), Mephistopheles (08.12.2018), Progart (08.12.2018), Աթեիստ (08.12.2018), Անվերնագիր (08.12.2018), Արամ (08.12.2018), Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե մտահոգ ես, ընտրիր Ֆրանկլին Գոնզալեսին...

----------

Chuk (08.12.2018)

----------


## hogtolouso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Գիտունիկ (08.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մտահոգ ես, ընտրիր Ֆրանկլին Գոնզալեսին...


Չէ, կարճ ....

Եթե մտահոգ ես, Ֆրանկլին Գոնսալես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեֆին կլոն են արել  :Jpit: )

----------

Հայկօ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Թաղեմես էդ թափաթոքին


> Մեֆին կլոն են արել )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թաղեմես էդ թափաթոքին


Թափաթոքով sign in ես արել, կլիչկեդ հոկտեմբերյանցի Լուսոյա ?  :Jpit: )) տղա ես կպցնում ?

----------

Chuk (09.12.2018), Life (08.12.2018), Mephistopheles (08.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս տեսե՞լ եք  :LOL: 




> Здесь можно провести параллели с положением христиан во времена Древнего Рима, т.к. многие наши сторонники вынуждены собираться в тайне, как христиане в катакомбах, – сказал Ашотян. – И мы подаем друг другу определенный сигнал – наш девиз «мтаог», что означает «я обеспокоен». Как в древние времена, когда христиане сообщали друг другу о своей приверженности вере, рисуя рыбу, наши члены говорят друг другу «мтаог», чтобы продемонстрировать свои политические взгляды


Հղում

----------

boooooooom (08.12.2018), Chuk (09.12.2018), Աթեիստ (08.12.2018), Գաղթական (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս տեսե՞լ եք 
> 
> 
> 
> Հղում


Բա իշմարները պալիտ անող ձկան աչքերին Հին Հռոմում ի՞նչ դիրքով էին գվատեմալա անում :mtahog

----------

ivy (08.12.2018), John (09.12.2018), Life (08.12.2018), Աթեիստ (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս էլ գրեմ ու փորձեմ մի քիչ ուղեղս անջատել թեմայից, թե չէ նենց եմ խառնված իրար, ոնց որ վաղը պսակվում եմ (աստված հեռու պահի):

Շատ-շատ կուզեի, որ վաղը բոլորը գնային ընտրության։ Բայց հա աչքովս կարծիքներ են ընկնում, որ չեն գնալու։ Էս ահավոր տխրեցնող բան է։ 
Տարիներ շարունակ ձեր ձայնը գրոշ չի արժեցել, ձեզ մարդու տեղ չեն դրել, խաբել ու արել են ինչ ուզել են, ու հիմա, երբ հսկայական պայքարով վերջապես հասել եք նրան, որ ամեն մեկդ կարող եք որոշել ձեր երկրի ու ինքներդ ձեր ապագան, չեք ուզում դա անել։ Գժվելու բան է։ 
«Ոչ ոք արժանի չի իմ ձայնին» տեսակետը մեծամտություն է, հայկական անդուր ու անիմաստ մեծամտություն։ «Հա, էս անգամ ձայնս կշիռ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկիդ էլ չեմ տալու»։ Իբր ի՞նչ․ էդ մարդիկ միևնույն է մտնելու են խորհրդարան ու կառավարեն ձեր կյանքը։ Մի՞թե ավելի խելացի չի մասնակցել էն որոշմանը, թե ովքեր են դրանք լինելու։ 
Ամեն մեկիդ ձայնն ու մասնակցությունը կարևոր է հենց ինքներդ ձեր համար։ Չկան կատարյալ քաղաքական ուժեր ու կատարյալ թեկնածուներ, բայց դրանով ընտրությունը չպիտի չեղարկվի։ Սա միայն առաջին քայլն է, ձեր կյանքի համար շատ կարևոր քայլ։ 
Խնդրում եմ, բոլորդ գնացեք ընտրության ու ձեզ հետ տարեք նրանց, ովքեր չեմուչումի մեջ են։ Միայն էսպես կարող է վերականգնվել ժողովրդավարությունը։

----------

boooooooom (08.12.2018), Chuk (09.12.2018), Lion (08.12.2018), Progart (08.12.2018), Աթեիստ (08.12.2018), Արշակ (08.12.2018), Հայկօ (09.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էլ գրեմ ու փորձեմ մի քիչ ուղեղս անջատել թեմայից, թե չէ նենց եմ խառնված իրար, ոնց որ վաղը պսակվում եմ (աստված հեռու պահի):
> 
> Շատ-շատ կուզեի, որ վաղը բոլորը գնային ընտրության։ Բայց հա աչքովս կարծիքներ են ընկնում, որ չեն գնալու։ Էս ահավոր տխրեցնող բան է։ 
> Տարիներ շարունակ ձեր ձայնը գրոշ չի արժեցել, ձեզ մարդու տեղ չեն դրել, խաբել ու արել են ինչ ուզել են, ու հիմա, երբ հսկայական պայքարով վերջապես հասել եք նրան, որ ամեն մեկդ կարող եք որոշել ձեր երկրի ու ինքներդ ձեր ապագան, չեք ուզում դա անել։ Գժվելու բան է։ 
> «Ոչ ոք արժանի չի իմ ձայնին» տեսակետը մեծամտություն է, հայկական անդուր ու անիմաստ մեծամտություն։ «Հա, էս անգամ ձայնս կշիռ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկիդ էլ չեմ տալու»։ Իբր ի՞նչ․ էդ մարդիկ միևնույն է մտնելու են խորհրդարան ու կառավարեն ձեր կյանքը։ Մի՞թե ավելի խելացի չի մասնակցել էն որոշմանը, թե ովքեր են դրանք լինելու։ 
> Ամեն մեկիդ ձայնն ու մասնակցությունը կարևոր է հենց ինքներդ ձեր համար։ Չկան կատարյալ քաղաքական ուժեր ու կատարյալ թեկնածուներ, բայց դրանով ընտրությունը չպիտի չեղարկվի։ Սա միայն առաջին քայլն է, ձեր կյանքի համար շատ կարևոր քայլ։ 
> Խնդրում եմ, բոլորդ գնացեք ընտրության ու ձեզ հետ տարեք նրանց, ովքեր չեմուչումի մեջ են։ Միայն էսպես կարող է վերականգնվել ժողովրդավարությունը։


Ժողովրդավարություն ա նաև էն, որ եթե ինչ֊որ մեկը չի ուզում գնալ ընտրությունների, իրան չեն ստիպում։ Ընտրությունների չգնալն էլ ա կամարտահայտման ձև։ Ժողովրդավարությունն էլ չեն վերականգնում, կառուցում են։ Եթե էս ընտրությունները նորմալ անցնեն, իրականում դա առաջին քայլ ա լինելու ժողովրդավարության կառուցման գործընթացքում, ոչ թե վերջին։

----------


## Lion

> Էս էլ գրեմ ու փորձեմ մի քիչ ուղեղս անջատել թեմայից, թե չէ նենց եմ խառնված իրար, ոնց որ վաղը պսակվում եմ (աստված հեռու պահի):
> 
> Շատ-շատ կուզեի, որ վաղը բոլորը գնային ընտրության։ Բայց հա աչքովս կարծիքներ են ընկնում, որ չեն գնալու։ Էս ահավոր տխրեցնող բան է։ 
> Տարիներ շարունակ ձեր ձայնը գրոշ չի արժեցել, ձեզ մարդու տեղ չեն դրել, խաբել ու արել են ինչ ուզել են, ու հիմա, երբ հսկայական պայքարով վերջապես հասել եք նրան, որ ամեն մեկդ կարող եք որոշել ձեր երկրի ու ինքներդ ձեր ապագան, չեք ուզում դա անել։ Գժվելու բան է։ 
> «Ոչ ոք արժանի չի իմ ձայնին» տեսակետը մեծամտություն է, հայկական անդուր ու անիմաստ մեծամտություն։ «Հա, էս անգամ ձայնս կշիռ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկիդ էլ չեմ տալու»։ Իբր ի՞նչ․ էդ մարդիկ միևնույն է մտնելու են խորհրդարան ու կառավարեն ձեր կյանքը։ Մի՞թե ավելի խելացի չի մասնակցել էն որոշմանը, թե ովքեր են դրանք լինելու։ 
> Ամեն մեկիդ ձայնն ու մասնակցությունը կարևոր է հենց ինքներդ ձեր համար։ Չկան կատարյալ քաղաքական ուժեր ու կատարյալ թեկնածուներ, բայց դրանով ընտրությունը չպիտի չեղարկվի։ Սա միայն առաջին քայլն է, ձեր կյանքի համար շատ կարևոր քայլ։ 
> Խնդրում եմ, բոլորդ գնացեք ընտրության ու ձեզ հետ տարեք նրանց, ովքեր չեմուչումի մեջ են։ Միայն էսպես կարող է վերականգնվել ժողովրդավարությունը։


Պոստդ դարձավ իմ ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսը, ապրես  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովրդավարություն ա նաև էն, որ եթե ինչ֊որ մեկը չի ուզում գնալ ընտրությունների, իրան չեն ստիպում։ Ընտրությունների չգնալն էլ ա կամարտահայտման ձև։ Ժողովրդավարությունն էլ չեն վերականգնում, կառուցում են։ Եթե էս ընտրությունները նորմալ անցնեն, իրականում դա առաջին քայլ ա լինելու ժողովրդավարության կառուցման գործընթացքում, ոչ թե վերջին։


 Իհարկե առաջին քայլ է լինելու, ու ստիպել ոչ մեկին պետք չի, այլ միայն օրինակ ծառայել և մոտիվացնել։

----------

Chuk (09.12.2018), Progart (08.12.2018), Աթեիստ (08.12.2018), Տրիբուն (08.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովրդավարություն ա նաև էն, որ եթե ինչ֊որ մեկը չի ուզում գնալ ընտրությունների, իրան չեն ստիպում։ Ընտրությունների չգնալն էլ ա կամարտահայտման ձև։ Ժողովրդավարությունն էլ չեն վերականգնում, կառուցում են։ Եթե էս ընտրությունները նորմալ անցնեն, իրականում դա առաջին քայլ ա լինելու ժողովրդավարության կառուցման գործընթացքում, ոչ թե վերջին։


Կամարտահայտման ձև ա ա որը խոչնդոտում ա ժողովրդավարության կառուցմանը կամ վերականգնմանը... դրա համար էլ մարդկանց մասնակցությունը անհրաժեշտ ա..., եթե բոլորն օգտվեն կամարտահայտման էդ ձևից ժողովրդավարությունը կմեռնի` ժողովուրդը այլևս չի վարի երկիրը...

----------

boooooooom (08.12.2018), Progart (09.12.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Վերջը մի բան էլ ես գրեմ էս թեմայում։
1.Կարծում էի,որ ՀՀԿ֊ի նշանաբառը պետք է լիներ.<<Քաք ենք կերել,կներք>>,էս էլ հեչ,բայց ՀՀԿ֊ի կողմնակիցները էս անգամ վրես շատ ազդեցին։
2.ՔՈ֊ն դեռ խակ է,իրանց հաջողություն եմ մաղթում հետագա գործունեության ընթացքում,ծրագիրը վատը չէր ու ամենակրեատիվ ուժն էր էս քարոզարշավի։
3.ՀՅԴ֊ձև չկա չանցնեն,պրծում չկա ՀՅԴ֊ից։
4.Իմ քայլը ունի թույն կադրեր ու ունի հավայի դեմքեր,տղեք պետք է գիտակցել ու հասկանալ,թե ինչ հսկա պատասխանատվություն կա ձեր ուսերին։Իմ ձայնը Իմ քայլին։
5.Լուսավոր,ԲՀԿ,Ծռեր֊Լուսավորը հուսամ կանցնի,լավ թիմ ունեն։ԲՀԿ֊ն կանցնի,բայց հույս ունեմ Թեչը մանդատը վայր կդնի ու դուրս կգա քաղաքականությունից,իսկ ԲՀԿ֊ն ի վերջո կլուծարվի ու որակյալ կադրերը իրանց գլխի ճարը կտեսնեն։Ծռերի մասով Արման Առուստամյանը սաղ ասելա,էլ ասելու բան չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

_ՖԲ-ում գրածս ստեղ էլ դնեմ.
_
----

Մի քանի հոգու հետ գրազ եմ եկել, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի հավաքելու անհրաժեշտ 5 տոկոսը: Բայց քանի որ ձայների քանակով լինելու է երրորդ տեղում, անցնելու է խորհրդարան:

Սիրելի բարեկամներ, Ձեր բոլորի ջանքերով վաղը պետք է էնպես լինի, որ ես գերագույն հաճույք ստանամ գրազ պարտվելուց :ճ

Խնդիրը շատ պարզ է: Հեղափոխական շարժումը տեղի ունեցավ, քանզի ու վասնզի մեր ժողովուրդն այլևս չէր ցանկանում հանդուրժել հանցավոր բանդային իշխանության մեջ: Ազգային ժողովում ներկայացված լինելը նույնպես իշխանություն է: Վերջնական հաղթանակը պետք է լինի էս փուլում էդ ուժին ամբողջովին հեռացնելը քաղաքական դաշտից, էդ թվում՝ ԱԺ-ից:

Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, որ ԲՀԿ-ին էլ հեռացնեինք: Բայց քանի որ էս փուլում հիմնական «վիշապը»՝ հակառակորդը ՀՀԿ-ն էր, մեր առաջնային խնդիրն էր իրանց հեռացնելը: Առանց իրանց ԱԺ-ն բնականոն կգործի:

Սուտ ու մտացածին է պնդումը, որ առանց ՀՀԿ-ի ԱԺ-ում չեն լինի դեբատներ: Կլինեն: Էն էլ ոնց կլինեն: Չեն լինի միայն ՀՀԿ-ի դեմագոգ ստերն ու կեղծիքները, ինչն ավելի լավ կլինի:

Աժ-ն վերջապես կսկսի ազատ շնչել: Դեբատներ կլինեն հենց հիմնական ուժի մեջ էլ՝ Իմ քայլի պատգամավորները կլինեն անհատներ, ովքեր իրենց անհամաձայնությունները հրապարակային կհայտնեն: Սա միանշանակ կբերի ողջ հանրային քաղաքական դաշտի առողջացման ու կայացմանը:

Հակառակը, ՀՀԿ-ի ներկայությունը մաքսիմալ կվնասի էդ դաշտի կայացմանը: Որովհետև ԱԺ նիստերը իրենք կվերածեն սևի ու սպիտակի պայքարի, որի ծիրում իրական քաղաքական բանավեճը գոյություն չի ունենա, գոյություն կունենա խոսքերի փոխհրաձգություն:

Ուստի, սիրելիներս, ուրախացրեք ինձ՝ պարգևելով գրազ կրվելու հրաշալի բերկրանքը: Ուրիշ ե՞րբ պիտի ուրախանամ գրազ կրվելուց:

Ձայն տվեք առողջ ուժերին:
Իմ համար առողջ ուժերը Իմ քայլն են (ես իրենց եմ ընտրելու), ՔՈ-ն ու Մենքը: Բայց եթե ձեր ընտրությունը սրանց վրա չի կանգնում, թող ոչ մի դեպքում չկանգնի ՀՀԿ-ի վրա:

Արդար ընտրություններ եմ բոլորիս մաղթում ))

----------

Lion (09.12.2018), Progart (09.12.2018), Տրիբուն (09.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

փաստորեն սրա համար ա վառված Շահնազարյանը։ Երեխու ձեռից կանֆետը վերցրեցին։


http://armtimes.com/hy/article/150142





> Մեր ունեցած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, անցած տարվա վերջին կամ այս տարվա սկզբին Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը նախնական պայմանավորվածություն են ունեցել, որ Շահնազարյանը ստանձնելու է ԱՄՆ-ում ՀՀ դեսպանի պաշտոնը:
> 
> Դա պետք է տեղի ունենար Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից այս տարվա ապրիլին ՀՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնը ստանձնելուց հետո: Սակայն Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած հեղափոխության արդյունքում այդ պայմանավորվածությունը չի իրականացվել:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը 1994-1995 թվականներին եղել է ՀՀ ազգային անվտանգության պետական վարչության պետի պաշտոնակատարը: Նրանից անմիջապես հետո Ազգային անվտանգության պետական վարչության պետի պաշտոնում նշանակվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

----------


## տեսիլք

Ընտրական տեղամասերի տեսախցիկները արդեն ուղիղ եթերում են  :Smile: 
http://www.electionsonline.am/?fbcli...Agm6aDSf7P5gyQ

----------

Հայկօ (09.12.2018)

----------


## ԴեղԱնողՏատիկ

Զարմանալի ա ոնց Շահնազարյան կոչվածը կարողացավ էսքան սեղմ ժամկետներում տա անցնի իրա ԲՏ-ությամբ այնպիսի կարկառուն ՀՀԿականների ինչպիսիք են՝ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը ու Արմեն Աշոտյանը: Փառք ու պատիվ  :Ok:

----------

Lion (09.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Դեհ ինչ, նպաստենք այն բանին, որ *Chuk*-ը գրազը պարտվի - անձամբ ես անք ու եռանդ չեմ խնայի...

----------


## Գաղթական

Աաաաա, նոր տեսա )))))





> "Սասնա ծռերը" Փաշինյանի օրինակով քարոզարշավ են արել ավտոբուսում։ Դեպքի վայր ժամանած ԱԱԾ հատուկջոկատայինները բանակցում են պատանդ ուղևորներին ազատելու հարցի շուրջ։
> ***
> ՀՅԴ-ն փորձել է քարոզարշավ անել ավտոբուսում։ Ավտոբուսը հայտնաբերվել է Արաքս գետում, վարորդը խոստովանել է, որ պահի ազդեցության տակ քշել էր Իգդիրն ազատագրելու։ Առաջին Հանրապետության ոսկու որոնողական աշխատանքները շարունակվում են։
> ***
> ՔՈ կուսակցությունը քարոզարշավի ընթացքում համոզել է ավտոբուսի վարորդին քշել Վրաստան՝ մանդարիններ բերելու։
> ***
> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը քարոզարշավ է արել ավտոբուսում։ Զոհվել է կանգառից դուրս կանգառ պահանջած և 5000-անոց տված 5 ուղևոր։
> ***
> Փաշինյանը պատահաբար համոզել է ուղևորներին իջնել ավտոբուսից և քայլել Քանաքեռից մինչև Մալաթիա։ Երթի կեսից նրանց է միացել նաև վարորդը։
> ...

----------

ivy (09.12.2018), Lion (09.12.2018), Progart (09.12.2018), Տրիբուն (09.12.2018)

----------


## Adam

Ռոբին ընտրություններից մի օր առաջ «կալանավորեցին»  :LOL:   :LOL:  , հեսա ընտրությունները բարով-խերով անցնի, ընտրվեն ու բաց թողնեն :Դ #telenovela

----------


## Արշակ

> Ռոբին ընտրություններից մի օր առաջ «կալանավորեցին»   , հեսա ընտրությունները բարով-խերով անցնի, ընտրվեն ու բաց թողնեն :Դ #telenovela


Աբեր, որ հեսա ընտրությունները բարով–խերով անցնեն, բայց Ռոբը մնա թաղտաբիթիների ընկերակցությամբ, կընդունե՞ս, որ իրավիճակը լավ չես պատկերացնում ու վերաբերմունքդ արժի վերանայել։ Թե՞ մի նոր հիմնավորում ես գտնելու, որ սաղ շոու ա։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2018), Աթեիստ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Աբեր, որ հեսա ընտրությունները բարով–խերով անցնեն, բայց Ռոբը մնա թաղտաբիթիների ընկերակցությամբ, կընդունե՞ս, որ իրավիճակը լավ չես պատկերացնում ու վերաբերմունքդ արժի վերանայել։ Թե՞ մի նոր հիմնավորում ես գտնելու, որ սաղ շոու ա։


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  ապեր թարգի էլի… առանց էն էլ փորս ցավում ա: Մի՛, էլի: )))))))

----------


## Գաղթական

Լիրիկական շեղում.




> Եթե քաղաքական ուժերը լինեին ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ․
> Կոկտեյլ "Իմ Քայլը"․ տեկիլա բում-բում-հու՛։
> Կոկտեյլ "Սասնա ծռեր"․ տես՝ Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ։
> Կոկտեյլ "ՀՅԴ"․ Кровавая Мэри, բայց տոմատի հյութի տեղ՝ թուրքի արյուն, օղու տեղ՝ գինի, խառնել մաուզերով, մատուցել տանել-բերելով, տանել-բերելով, խմել էնքան, մինչև սաղի երեկոն չհարամվի։
> Կոկտեյլ "Օրինաց"․ երբ պատվիրում եք կոնյակ, բայց ձեզ բերում են գազարի ֆռեշ։
> ՔՈ կոկտեյլ․ Պատվիրում ես ապելսինի ֆռեշ՝ բերում են մանդարինի ֆռեշ
> Կոկտեյլ "Լուսավոր"․ երբ պատվիրում ես տեկիլա բում-բում-հու՛, բայց քեզ փորձում են տուլիտ անեն էշի մոր գնի Լյուդվիգ Վան Բեթհովենի թվի գինի: Ու ոչ էն ա խմես, ոչ էն ա՝ ասես Էս ինչ եք բերե»։
> Կոկտեյլ «Մենք»․ երբ Սովետից մնացած կոնյակ ա, բայց քանի որ կոնյակ խառնում ես Կոլայի հետ։ 
> Կոկտեյլ "ԲՀԿ"․ 100 գրամ "Նոյ" կոնյակ, մի շիշ "Կոտայք" գարեջուր, սև իկռա, դրան, համապատասխան, ասենք թե, լոնդոնյան ջին, խառնել, խմել էնքան, որ ասես "բը՛հկ", ռեստորանից դուրս գալուց փակել սաղի հաշիվը, վճարել բիթքոյնով։
> Կոկտեյլ "Հանրապետական"․ օղու դատարկ բաժակ, մեջը միայնակ խիար։

----------

John (10.12.2018), Progart (09.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> ապեր թարգի էլի… առանց էն էլ փորս ցավում ա: Մի՛, էլի: )))))))


Պատասխանից խուսափեցիր  :Tongue: 

Ադամ ջան, որպեսզի վստահ լինես, որ տրամաբանությունդ կուռ ա, ու գնահատականդ bias–ներով չի պայմանավորված, արժի նախորոք սենց հարցերի պատասխանել․ «եթե իմ սպասածը չլինի, էդ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, ենթադրությանս ո՞ր մասն էր սխալ»։ Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե ինչ էլ լինի, մեկ ա մնում ես քո գլոբալ վերաբերմունքին, որ սաղ շոու ա, համոզմունքդ դառնում ա իռացիոնալ կրոնական կույր հավատի պես մի բան։ Ապագայի վերաբերյալ վստահ պնդում–կանխատեսումներ անելուց հետո, բայց մինչև կանխատեսման իրականանալ–չիրականանալը, ինքդ քեզ սենց հարցադրում տալն ու պատասխանը ֆիքսելը օգնում ա սթափ մնալ։

----------

Progart (09.12.2018), Աթեիստ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Պատասխանից խուսափեցիր 
> 
> Ադամ ջան, որպեսզի վստահ լինես, որ տրամաբանությունդ կուռ ա, ու գնահատականդ bias–ներով չի պայմանավորված, արժի նախորոք սենց հարցերի պատասխանել․ «եթե իմ սպասածը չլինի, էդ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, ենթադրությանս ո՞ր մասն էր սխալ»։ Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե ինչ էլ լինի, մեկ ա մնում ես քո գլոբալ վերաբերմունքին, որ սաղ շոու ա, համոզմունքդ դառնում ա իռացիոնալ կրոնական կույր հավատի պես մի բան։ Ապագայի վերաբերյալ վստահ պնդում–կանխատեսումներ անելուց հետո, բայց մինչև կանխատեսման իրականանալ–չիրականանալը, ինքդ քեզ սենց հարցադրում տալն ու պատասխանը ֆիքսելը օգնում ա սթափ մնալ։


 :LOL:   :LOL:  բանը բանից անցել ա, ի՞նչ բացատրություն ու ռացիոնալություն ես ուզում, այ մարդ… ես դրա հավեսն ունե՞մ՝ ուղեղս ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնեմ: Ես քո հետ մի ամսից կխոսամ: Կամ երկու: Կամ վաբշե՝ երեք: Բայց կխոսամ: :p p.s. եթե ոչ մի շաբաթից, իհարկե  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռոբին ընտրություններից մի օր առաջ «կալանավորեցին»   , հեսա ընտրությունները բարով-խերով անցնի, ընտրվեն ու բաց թողնեն :Դ #telenovela


Դե պիտի բաց թողնեն, որ տանի էն 20 միլիարդը տա Պուծինին, որ Ռուսաստանում թոշակներ տան, չէ՞ ապեր:

----------

Արշակ (09.12.2018), Գաղթական (09.12.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե պիտի բաց թողնեն, որ տանի էն 20 միլիարդը տա Պուծինին, որ Ռուսաստանում թոշակներ տան, չէ՞ ապեր:


Անցյալ ամսվա թոշակնըրը հլը չեն տվել ու խեղճերը նստած սպասում են, երբ պիտի Քոչին բաց թողնեն։
Եթե բաց չթողեն ռուս տատի պապիները գալու են միտինգ անեն։ ճճճ

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անցյալ ամսվա թոշակնըրը հլը չեն տվել ու խեղճերը նստած սպասում են, երբ պիտի Քոչին բաց թողնեն։
> Եթե բաց չթողեն ռուս տատի պապիները գալու են միտինգ անեն։ ճճճ


Էդ որ Լարսի ճամփեն շուտ-շուտ փակվումա՝ Պուծինի գաղտնի զենքերով արած արհեստական վատ եղանակից կլինի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռիտայի ալյա Գոնսալես նոր պրիչոսկեն, ես մեռա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեզ հետ զրույցում Հրանտ Մարգարյանը հայտնեց, որ ՀՅԴ-ական 2 պատգամավոր քվեարկելու չեկան, քանի որ սպառտիվկով էին։ «Նրանք էլի կգային, սակայն վերջին պահին պարզվեց, որ սպառտիվկեքը թուրքական են, ու նրանք վառեցին դրանք»,- ասել է նա։

(C)

----------


## Արշակ

> բանը բանից անցել ա, ի՞նչ բացատրություն ու ռացիոնալություն ես ուզում, այ մարդ… ես դրա հավեսն ունե՞մ՝ ուղեղս ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնեմ: Ես քո հետ մի ամսից կխոսամ: Կամ երկու: Կամ վաբշե՝ երեք: Բայց կխոսամ: :p p.s. եթե ոչ մի շաբաթից, իհարկե


Մի խոսքով խուսափեցիր պատասխանից  :Smile:  Արդեն պարզ ա, թե երեք ամսից ինչ ես ասելու ‎ :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա էս ինչ ռոմանտիկ վիդեոյա  :LOL:  Նաիրան պեշկի կողքը նստած մտորում ա, հանդից ու գոմից հոգնած նոր տուն ա վերադարձել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ռիտայի ալյա Գոնսալես նոր պրիչոսկեն, ես մեռա


Հմի տենցա ստացվել..
Ինքը պատվիրել էր Աննայի պրիչոսկից..

Հ.Գ. նկարը չի բացում ))

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հմի տենցա ստացվել..
> Ինքը պատվիրել էր Աննայի պրիչոսկից..
> 
> Հ.Գ. նկարը չի բացում ))

----------

Գաղթական (09.12.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ որ Լարսի ճամփեն շուտ-շուտ փակվումա՝ Պուծինի գաղտնի զենքերով արած արհեստական վատ եղանակից կլինի...


Որի արդյունքում ծերանոցները չե ն ֆինանսավորվի։

----------

Գաղթական (09.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որի արդյունքում ծերանոցները չե ն ֆինանսավորվի։


Ռուսների վրա փորձերա կատարում:
Հենց ստացվեց՝ Հայաստանի ծերանոցներն էլ չի ֆինանսավորելու...

----------


## Adam

> Արդեն պարզ ա, թե երեք ամսից ինչ ես ասելու ‎


 Գիտեմ, որ պարզա… գնալու եմ անկապում ցիտեմ ստորև գրածդ ու ղժամ :p  :LOL:  


> բայց Ռոբը մնա թաղտաբիթիների ընկերակցությամբ, կընդունե՞ս, որ...

----------


## Lion

*Chuk*, ոնց որ դժբախտաբար գրազը կրում ես...

----------


## LisBeth

> Արա էս ինչ ռոմանտիկ վիդեոյա  Նաիրան պեշկի կողքը նստած մտորում ա, հանդից ու գոմից հոգնած նոր տուն ա վերադարձել։


Փաստորեն իրոք ոռ են մտնում։ Հետն էլ անհրավերք  :LOL:  Մի պահ ինձ թվաց հեսա Նաիրան էլ կփստցնի սա բերանից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ժող, էն օնլայն թվերին հետևելու տեղը մի հատ նորից ասեք էլի։ Ինչպես միշտ չեմ գտնում։

----------

Lion (09.12.2018), LisBeth (09.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

elections.am – նախնադարյան ֆլեշով սարքած, ինչ–որ ծակում կորած արդյունքների էջը չգտնողների, կամ գտնողների բայց արդյունքները չտեսնողների համար սենց լավ տարբերակ ա սարքել ինչ–որ մեկը․

https://ktav.am/elections.php

----------

LisBeth (09.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Նախնական արդյունքները՝

https://www.shantnews.am/news/view/231796.html?fbclid=IwAR23YZzrtdUhZwEI1INrCfAQfzsQCqpswwokkQk3ct-iihPmBg7VqmLEIGs

----------

LisBeth (09.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախնական արդյունքները՝
> 
> https://www.shantnews.am/news/view/231796.html?fbclid=IwAR23YZzrtdUhZwEI1INrCfAQfzsQCqpswwokkQk3ct-iihPmBg7VqmLEIGs


Շանթը շատ դեբիլ համակարգ ա մտածել, ավտոմատ չի թարմացվում։ Էս ա ավելի թարմը։

----------

ivy (09.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> elections.am – նախնադարյան ֆլեշով սարքած, ինչ–որ ծակում կորած արդյունքների էջը չգտնողների, կամ գտնողների բայց արդյունքները չտեսնողների համար սենց լավ տարբերակ ա սարքել ինչ–որ մեկը․
> 
> https://ktav.am/elections.php


Չի՞ աշխատում, թե՞ դեռ չի թարմացվել։

----------


## Արշակ

> Չի՞ աշխատում, թե՞ դեռ չի թարմացվել։


Շանթը չգիտեմ որտեղից ա հնարել էդ տարորինակ արդյունքները, բայց ԿԸՀ-ն դեռ չի թարմացրել։ Իմ տված լինկը ԿԸՀ-ից ա վերցնում ավտոմատ, ուղղակի նորմալ տեսքով ա ներկայացնում։ ԿԸՀ-ում դեռ արդյունքներ չկան։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շանթը չգիտեմ որտեղից ա հնարել էդ տարորինակ արդյունքները, բայց ԿԸՀ-ն դեռ չի թարմացրել։ Իմ տված լինկը ԿԸՀ-ից ա վերցնում ավտոմատ, ուղղակի նորմալ տեսքով ա ներկայացնում։ ԿԸՀ-ում դեռ արդյունքներ չկան։


Դե Շանթը երևի իրա լրագրողների տված արդյունքներն ա դնում, բայց սկի չի էլ թարմացնում ավտոմատ, պիտի գնաս, ավելի նոր նյութի մեջ մտնես, որ թարմ տվյալ տեսնես։

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, մի բան ասա...

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե Շանթը երևի իրա լրագրողների տված արդյունքներն ա դնում, բայց սկի չի էլ թարմացնում ավտոմատ, պիտի գնաս, ավելի նոր նյութի մեջ մտնես, որ թարմ տվյալ տեսնես։


ՈՒղղակի իրանց արդյունքներում ՀՅԴ–ի 6%–ը աբսուրդ ա։ առանձին տեղամասերի հրապարակված արդյունքներում ՀՅԴ–ն ՕԵԿ-ի կարգի ա՝ մի տոկոսից քիչ։

----------


## ivy

> ՈՒղղակի իրանց արդյունքներում ՀՅԴ–ի 6%–ը աբսուրդ ա։ առանձին տեղամասերի հրապարակված արդյունքներում ՀՅԴ–ն ՕԵԿ-ի կարգի ա՝ մի տոկոսից քիչ։


Կարող ա և աբսուրդ չի, հրեն Յոհաննեսն էլ էր դա կանխատեսում․ համենայնդեպս հա թարմացնում են տվյալները, հո չեն հորինում։

----------


## ivy

Կտավում Դաշնակները 10% են։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կամ էս հղումով։

http://polis.am/elections.php

----------

Lion (09.12.2018), LisBeth (09.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Դե զարմացեք ՀՅԴ արդյունքի վրա: Բաց ինտրիգը մնումա, ՀՀԿ-ն կանցնի՞ 5 տոկոսը, թե չէ...

----------


## Gayl

> Դե զարմացեք ՀՅԴ արդյունքի վրա: Բաց ինտրիգը մնումա, ՀՀԿ-ն կանցնի՞ 5 տոկոսը, թե չէ...


ՀՀԿ ն ինչա? Ծանոթ հապավումա։

----------


## Արշակ

ԿԸՀ–ի արդյունքների էջը մեռավ, մնացած սայթերն էլ ԿԸՀ–ի հետևից, քանի որ ԿԸՀ–ից են վերցնում տվյալները: 

Իսկ Հեռվաշենում սենց արդյունքներ կան  :LOL: 
https://www.facebook.com/arman.hayra...c_location=ufi
մասնակցել են 881
664 ՀՅԴ
183 Իմ Քայլը
11 ԲՀԿ

Ստեղ աչքիս ՀՅԴ–ն գյուղացիքին համոզել ա, որ իրանք են հեղափոխությունը արել  :LOL:

----------

Progart (09.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, բացարձակ թվերին նայեք, դեռ շատ քիչ ա հաշվարկվել։ Երևանը որոշիչ ա լինելու։ Օրինակ ՔՈ֊ի ձայները հիմնականում Երևանից են լինելու։ 
Բայց ՀՅԴ֊ին տենց մի նայեք, իրանք իրանց կայուն ընտրազանգվածն ունեն, որը տարիների ընթացքում քիչ ա փոխվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա օնլայն։

----------

ivy (09.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, բացարձակ թվերին նայեք, դեռ շատ քիչ ա հաշվարկվել։ Երևանը որոշիչ ա լինելու։ Օրինակ ՔՈ֊ի ձայները հիմնականում Երևանից են լինելու։ 
> Բայց ՀՅԴ֊ին տենց մի նայեք, իրանք իրանց կայուն ընտրազանգվածն ունեն, որը տարիների ընթացքում քիչ ա փոխվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա օնլայն։


ՀՀԿ-ն էլ ա հիմնականում Երևանից լինելու, իմ կարծիքով․ մարզերից իրենք ձայն չունեն։

ԿԸՀ-ը թարմացրեց․ դրա համար էր կախվել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ՀՀԿ֊ն մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը ստիպելու ա շունչներս պահենք  :LOL:  Երևի էս ընտրությունների ամենահետաքրքիր մասն ա. ՀՀԿ֊ն ԱԺ մտնելու՞ ա, թե՞ չէ  :LOL:

----------

ivy (09.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Շինարար (09.12.2018)

----------


## Gayl

317 տեղամասերի արդյունքներով հհկ ն 3.4 տոկոս ձայն ա հավաքել:
https://armlur.am/863415/

----------


## Lion

Սաղ էդ գռազի պահնա, գիտեն է, ինչ են անում...

*Chuk* թե *Տրիբուն*, ահա թե որն է հարցը...

----------

ivy (09.12.2018), Արշակ (09.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա, բացարձակ թվերին նայեք, դեռ շատ քիչ ա հաշվարկվել։ Երևանը որոշիչ ա լինելու։ Օրինակ ՔՈ֊ի ձայները հիմնականում Երևանից են լինելու։ 
> Բայց ՀՅԴ֊ին տենց մի նայեք, իրանք իրանց կայուն ընտրազանգվածն ունեն, որը տարիների ընթացքում քիչ ա փոխվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա օնլայն։


ՀՅԴ-ն Երևանի ընտրություններում մոտավորապես Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի չափ էր հավաքել  :LOL:  կարծեմ 1%–ի կարգի։

----------


## ivy

Ո՞վ գիտի, 4,5-ից արդեն կլորացվում ա 5, թե՞ հենց ուղիղ 5-ի շեմը պիտի անցնեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞վ գիտի, 4,5-ից արդեն կլորացվում ա 5, թե՞ հենց ուղիղ 5-ի շեմը պիտի անցնեն։


Պիտի մեկ ձայնի ճշգրտությամբ անցնի։ Կլորացնել-մլորացնլ չկա։ Տռուբշկա չի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (09.12.2018), Life (09.12.2018), Lion (09.12.2018), Անվերնագիր (09.12.2018), Շինարար (09.12.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Սաղ էդ գռազի պահնա, գիտեն է, ինչ են անում...
> 
> *Chuk* թե *Տրիբուն*, ահա թե որն է հարցը...


Տրիբունը կրելուա, իսկ եթե Տրիբունը հաղթի ես էլ կհաղթեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Թե Տրիբունը հաղթի, սաղս կհաղթենք, դաժե գռազը կրված *Chuk*-ը:

Բայց ՀՅԴ պահը շարունակում է զարմացնել - միակ բացատրությունս նրանում է, որ ամփոփվել են գյուղերի, փոքր ընտրատարածքների ձայները և, երբ բանը Երևանին հասնի, իրենց տոկոսը կընկնի: Չեմ ուզում անցնե, որ - ս... աներ ներկայիս ղեկավարությանն ու առողջանան:

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

23:45 դրությամբ ԿԸՀ-ն դեռ հրապարակել է ընդհանուր քվեների 1,5 տոկոսը

Մկա դորի՜ք

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլենց թիվը աննահանջ բարձրանում է՝ մյուս հերոսներինը - ընկնում: ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն խաղից դուրս է, սենց որ գնա, ՀՅԴ-ն էլ խաղից դուրս կմնա, իսկ լույսը 3-րդ տեղը կվերցնի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀՅԴ-ն Երևանի ընտրություններում մոտավորապես Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի չափ էր հավաքել  կարծեմ 1%–ի կարգի։


Որտև դա մենակ Երևանն էր։

Էս քաքերն ո՞վ ա դրել էնտեղ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

ԿԸՀ-ն 185 ընտրատեղամասի արդյունք ա ցույց տալիս, Շանթը՝ 512․ էս ոնց հասկանանք  :Think:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ԿԸՀ-ն 185 ընտրատեղամասի արդյունք ա ցույց տալիս, Շանթը՝ 512․ էս ոնց հասկանանք


Իրավիճակա փոխվել )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ԿԸՀ-ն 185 ընտրատեղամասի արդյունք ա ցույց տալիս, Շանթը՝ 512․ էս ոնց հասկանանք


Շանթն իր լրագրողներից ա տվյալները հավաքում։

----------


## ivy

> Շանթն իր լրագրողներից ա տվյալները հավաքում։


Ու դրանք վստահելի՞ են, հիմա արդեն 613 դարձավ, սենց արագ ոնց են հաշվում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ու դրանք վստահելի՞ են, հիմա արդեն 613 դարձավ, սենց արագ ոնց են հաշվում։


Քանի դեռ ընտրատեղամասերը արդյունքները պաշտոնապես չեն փոխանցել ԿԸՀ, լրատվամիջոցները մարդիկ ունեն տեղամասերում, ովքեր զանգով տեղեկացնում են, թե որտեղ ով ինչքան ա հավաքել։ Հնարավոր ա որոշակի սխալներ լինեն, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ չի շեղվում պաշտոնականից։

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Որտև դա մենակ Երևանն էր։
> 
> Էս քաքերն ո՞վ ա դրել էնտեղ


ՔՈ–ի ժողովուրդն ա էդ էջը սարքել, ձևեր չեն թափում՝ անկեղծ արտահայտում են ողջ ճշմարտությունը  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ու դրանք վստահելի՞ են, հիմա արդեն 613 դարձավ, սենց արագ ոնց են հաշվում։


Որովհետև արդեն ավարտինա մոտենում :

----------

ivy (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբունը կրելուա, իսկ եթե Տրիբունը հաղթի ես էլ կհաղթեմ


Տրիբունը հաղթի, ես էլ ինձ հաղթած կզգամ ու ջայնամ էն երկու շիշ պիվեն:

Տրիբունը պարտվի, ես էլ ինձ պարտված կզգամ, քյարը կմնա երկու շիշ պիվեն  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> ՔՈ–ի ժողովուրդն ա էդ էջը սարքել, ձևեր չեն թափում՝ անկեղծ արտահայտում են ողջ ճշմարտությունը


Ճշգրտում։ ՔՈ–ին սատարող ինչ–որ մեկը

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի դեռ ընտրատեղամասերը արդյունքները պաշտոնապես չեն փոխանցել ԿԸՀ, լրատվամիջոցները մարդիկ ունեն տեղամասերում, ովքեր զանգով տեղեկացնում են, թե որտեղ ով ինչքան ա հավաքել։ Հնարավոր ա որոշակի սխալներ լինեն, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ չի շեղվում պաշտոնականից։


Ռուֆ, հավատու՞մ ես, որ Շանթը էդքան մարդ ա կարողացել մոբիլիզացնել, էդքան լրագրող ուղարկել:
Ավելի հավանական ա, որ դիտորդական առաքելությունների հետ կապ ունի:
Ես չեմ հետևում Շանթի արդյունքներին: Մեծ շեղում չի լինի, բայց ավելի ճիշտ ա համբերությամբ զինվել պաշտոնականի ամփոփումը նայել: Գիշերը 2-ի, 3-ի կողմը հիմնական մասն ամփոփված կլինի: Բան չմնաց:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, հավատու՞մ ես, որ Շանթը էդքան մարդ ա կարողացել մոբիլիզացնել, էդքան լրագրող ուղարկել:
> Ավելի հավանական ա, որ դիտորդական առաքելությունների հետ կապ ունի:
> Ես չեմ հետևում Շանթի արդյունքներին: Մեծ շեղում չի լինի, բայց ավելի ճիշտ ա համբերությամբ զինվել պաշտոնականի ամփոփումը նայել: Գիշերը 2-ի, 3-ի կողմը հիմնական մասն ամփոփված կլինի: Բան չմնաց:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, դիտորդ վստահված անձիք, մենակ լրագրող չէ: Ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ կան, ովքեր տեղեկացնում եմ լրատվամիջոցներին ու շտաբերին, ինչն էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ձայները հաշվելուց հետո նկարչությամբ զբաղվելը դժվարանում ա:

----------


## Chuk

Համահունչ մի հատ ֆիլմ ասեք, նայեմ, մինչև վերջանա :ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Համահունչ մի հատ ֆիլմ ասեք, նայեմ, մինչև վերջանա :ճ


Չես կարա, ես էլ էի ուզում ֆիլմ նայեի, բայց չեմ կարում կենտրոնանամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չես կարա, ես էլ էի ուզում ֆիլմ նայեի, բայց չեմ կարում կենտրոնանամ:


Երկու էկրան ա դեմս, մեկով թվերն եմ նայելու, մեկով ֆիլմ ))

----------

Gayl (10.12.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Համահունչ մի հատ ֆիլմ ասեք, նայեմ, մինչև վերջանա :ճ


No-ն տեսե՞լ ես

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> No-ն տեսե՞լ ես


Չէ, բայց աչքիս էս հետո: Հիմա համահունչ ջրիկ կամեդիա եմ ուզում :ճ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հըն... ի՞նչ կա..

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի կինոն նայիր, հենց նոր իրա շտաբում երևաց, խոսումա...

----------


## Chuk

> Հըն... ի՞նչ կա..


Ռեժիմը խուճապի մեջ ա :ճ

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ո՞ր մեկը... 


> Ռեժիմը խուճապի մեջ ա :ճ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քանի՞ կուսակցությքւն պտի անցնի... 5% հաղթահարծները մեկ էլ, եթե չեն անցել 5 քանի՞ ուճ կարա անցնի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քանի՞ կուսակցությքւն պտի անցնի... 5% հաղթահարծները մեկ էլ, եթե չեն անցել 5 քանի՞ ուճ կարա անցնի


3..

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 3..


օքեյ... մերսի, շատ...

բհկ լուսավոր ու երևի դաշտնա՞կ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կուսակցությունների քանակի մինիմումն ա սահմանված։

Անցնելու համար պտի հավաքեն
Կուսակցությունները 5%
դաշինքները 7%։

Բայց պարտադիր 3 ուժ պտի լինի, ու մեկը չպիտի լինի 2/3-ից ավել (կարծեմ)։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

գագոյի հետևից փողի հույսով են գնում ու կախված էս ընրություններից հետո իրերի զարգացումից սրանք էլ կարան փոշիանան..., բայց միշտ լինելքւ ա մի հատ մասսա, որ սենց բաների հետևից գնալու ա... գագոնչըլնի մեկը կգա... 

դաշտնակներն էլ միշտ ունենալու են մի հատ մոլորյալ մասսա, որ դրանց տված կուտն ուտելու ա չնայած տենց էլ չեմ հասկանաում թե դրանց ինչի համար են ձեն տալիս... 

շատ շուտով ականատես կլինենք ընդդիմության ձևավորմանը...

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուսակցությունների քանակի մինիմումն ա սահմանված։
> 
> Անցնելու համար պտի հավաքեն
> Կուսակցությունները 5%
> դաշինքները 7%։
> 
> Բայց պարտադիր 3 ուժ պտի լինի, ու մեկը չպիտի լինի 2/3-ից ավել (կարծեմ)։


Ուրեմն բացի քպ-ից մեկ էլ բհկ ու լւոսավո՞ր... երևի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուրեմն բացի քպ-ից մեկ էլ բհկ ու լւոսավո՞ր... երևի


Էս պահի տվյալներով հա։

----------


## Rammstein

Որ դաշնակները չանցնեն, ավելի շատ կուրախանամ, քան որ մտահոգները չանցնեն։  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2018), Mephistopheles (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հլա Մարտի 1-ի գործից հետո ԱԺ տեսքը կարա փոխվի ահագին... կոռուպցիայի բացահայտումներից էլ...

էսի ԱԺ-ի վերջնական տեսքը չի լինի... this is work in progress

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հլա Մարտի 1-ի գործից հետո ԱԺ տեսքը կարա փոխվի ահագին... կոռուպցիայի բացահայտումներից էլ...
> 
> էսի ԱԺ-ի վերջնական տեսքը չի լինի... this is work in progress


Մենակ Շերմազանովը չանցնի մնացածը սաղ հեչ

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևի կարելի է իրար շնորհավորել, հանրապետական ու դաշնակացական կոալիցիան գոնսալես եղան, ու հույս ունեմ էս պահի տոկոսները շատ չեն փոխվի։ Սկզբից ուզում էի, որ Դաշնակների տեղը Սասնա Ծռերը հայտնվեին խորհրդարանում, հիմա ուզում եմ, որ Բարգավաճի տեղը հայտնվեին․․․  :Sad:  Մարդն այ սենց անբավարարված կենդանի ա ։Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի բան էլ ասեմ, մասնակցությունը վայթե ցածր չէր, վայթե նախկին սաղ թվերն էին նկարած, չեմ զարմանա, թե նոր մարդահամար արվի, պարզվի ՀՀ-ում մի կես միլիոն մարդ պակաս ա, քան ՀՀԿ-ն էր ցույց տալիս։

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018), ivy (10.12.2018), Progart (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Արշակ (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Չայը դրել եմ, նստել ՀՀԿ-ի բախտին եմ հետևում, շատ թունդ կինո ա ախր, մարդ չի կարողանում պոկվի գնա քնի։

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չայը դրել եմ, նստել ՀՀԿ-ի բախտին եմ հետևում, շատ թունդ կինո ա ախր, մարդ չի կարողանում պոկվի գնա քնի։


 Նիկոլ ենք էլ են էդ կինոն նայում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Mephistopheles (10.12.2018), Progart (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Արշակ (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չայը դրել եմ, նստել ՀՀԿ-ի բախտին եմ հետևում, շատ թունդ կինո ա ախր, մարդ չի կարողանում պոկվի գնա քնի։


Ես արդեն առխային եմ, հեսա գնում եմ քնեմ ))

Կրվեցի Տրիբուն ձյաիս գրազը  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Մնաց մի 400 տեղամաս, ու ոնց որ թե Տրիբունը հաղթելու ա ծերը ծերի վրա  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Մնաց մի 400 տեղամաս, ու ոնց որ թե Տրիբունը հաղթելու ա ծերը ծերի վրա


Լուսավորը շշել ա: Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ոնց, բայց Լուսավորի շնորհիվ ա, որ հաշվարկներս սխալ են դուրս եկել ու էդ դզում ա:

Չնայած մեկ ա ախմախ են:

Եթե Լուսավորը, Մենք ու Քոն դաշինքով գնային, երկրորդ տեղով անցնում էին: ԲՀԿ-ն գնում էր երրորդ տեղ

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Լուսավորը շշել ա: Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ոնց, բայց Լուսավորի շնորհիվ ա, որ հաշվարկներս սխալ են դուրս եկել ու էդ դզում ա:
> 
> Չնայած մեկ ա ախմախ են:
> 
> Եթե Լուսավորը, Մենք ու Քոն դաշինքով գնային, երկրորդ տեղով անցնում էին: ԲՀԿ-ն գնում էր երրորդ տեղ


Արտ, բայց էստեղ կարծիքներ եղան, որ եթե իրենք միասին դաշինք լինեին, շատերը, որոնք հիմա առանձին-առանձին քվեարկել են, գուցե չհավանեին էդ դաշինքը ու ձայն  չտային։ Ասենք՝ ՔՈ-ն որ լրիվ տարբերվում ա իրենցից, չեմ պատկերացնում իրենց էդպիսի դաշինքում։

Իսկ ԼՀ-ի համար շատ ուրախ եմ, հատկապես Մանե Թանդիլյանի պահով, չնայած կլասիկն էլ վատը չի  :Jpit: 

Լավ կազմ ա լինելու, նույնիսկ Ծառուկյանով հանդերձ։

----------

Progart (10.12.2018), Rammstein (10.12.2018), Ձայնալար (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց էստեղ կարծիքներ եղան, որ եթե իրենք միասին դաշինք լինեին, շատերը, որոնք հիմա առանձին-առանձին քվեարկել են, գուցե չհավանեին էդ դաշինքը ու ձայն  չտային։ Ասենք՝ ՔՈ-ն որ լրիվ տարբերվում ա իրենցից, չեմ պատկերացնում իրենց էդպիսի դաշինքում։
> 
> Իսկ ԼՀ-ի համար շատ ուրախ եմ, հատկապես Մանե Թանդիլյանի պահով, չնայած կլասիկն էլ վատը չի 
> 
> Լավ կազմ ա լինելու, նույնիսկ Ծառուկյանով հանդերձ։


Այվի ջան, ես էստեղ տենց ընդամենը մեկ կարծիք եմ հիշում: 

Կարծւոմ եմ, որ կլինեին էդպիսի մարդիկ, բայց էդպիսի մարդկանցից չէր լինի ստեղ գրողը՝ Ռամշը:

Դաշինքների դեպքում էդպես պակասում են ձայներ ու ավելանում են ձայներ: Սովորաբար իրար կոմպեսացնում են, իսկ գումարայինը միջինում նույնն ա լինում՝ հիմնականում՝ ավելի շատ:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ինձ թվում ա ուղղակի վստահ չէին որ 7% կանցնեն դրա համար են առանձին գնացել։

----------


## Chuk

Մնաց մոտ 250 տեղամաս: Մշակվել է 1752 տեղամաս: Բավական հանգիստ գնում եմ քնելու: Էս պահի արդյունքներով խորհրդարան են անցնում Իմ քայլը (70.48%), ԲՀԿ-ն (8.36 %) ու Լուսավոր Հայաստանը (6.30%):

4-րդ տեղի համար պայքարում ա ՀՀԿ-ն, բայց իրան 0.5 տոկոս պակասում ա: Չեմ կարծում, որ մնացած տեղամասերը լուծեն իրանց անցնելու հարցը ու առավոտյան զարթնելով մանթո ընկնեմ: ՀՀԿ-ն ըստ արժանվույն դուրս ա մնում քաղաքական ընթացքից:

Ամեն ինչ եղավ շատ զիլ: Չնայած գրազներիս, ես հույս ունեի, որ Լուսավորը կկարողանա անցնել ՀՀԿ-ին: Բայց որ կկարողանա էսքան ձեն հավաքել, չէի պատկերացնում: Հրաշալի ա:

Շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ Լուսավորի, Մենք-ի ու ՔՈ-ի առանձին գնալը սխալ էր: Դաշինքի դեպքում մեծ հավանականությամբ ԲՀԿ-ն կլիներ երրորդը՝ մոտենալով քաղաքական աղբանոցի դռանը: Էդ պահն էլ կգա: Բայց լավ է, որ հիմա էդ պահը գալիս է ՀՀԿ-ի համար:

Առաջիկա 5 տարիներին խորհրդարանից ու կառավարությունից առաջին ակնկալիքս լինելու է քաղաքական դաշտի առողջացումը: Կուսակցությունների մասին օրենքի, ընտրական օրենսգրքի ու նման այլ օրենքների փոփոխություններ, քաղաքական ուժերին խորհրդարանից դուրս կայանալու հնարավորություններ, ինքնակայանալու հնարավորություն:

Սա ա: Էս պահին ավելին չէի ակնկալում:

Ընտրության մասնակցությունը ցնցող էր: Գրեթե 50 տոկոս: Որն իրական ընտրողների, ՀՀ-ում գտնվող իրական ընտրողների առավել քան 60 տոկոսն է: Սա փայլուն թիվ է, մանավանդ եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ ընտրության չեն «բերվել» հանգուցյալները, ՀՀ տարածքում չեն «քվեարկել» արտերկրում եղողները, հաշմանդամներից ու ծերերից հարկադրաբար քվեարկության բերվողներ չեն եղել, փողով ու վարչական ռեսուրսի կիրառմամբ ընտրելու պարտադրվածներից շատերը չեն քվեարկել, լցոնումներ չեն եղել, մտացածին անձինք չեն քվեարկել և այլն:

Մի խոսքով, սա հեղափոխական շարժման կարևոր հանգրվան էր, նոր ու կարևոր էջ մեր պետության կայացման ճանապարհին:

Շնորհավո՛ր բոլորիս:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Mephistopheles (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2018), Արշակ (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Գիտունիկ (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Դաշնակները 10 տոկոսից իջան 3-ի մոտերքը․ առաջին ժամերին սրտաճաք արեցին անտերները  :Jpit:

----------

Progart (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

դե վերջ, էլ ՀՀԿ չկա, Իմ Քայլը ունի բացարձակ մեծամասնություն, ժամանակն է գործ անել ու դրված բոլոր խոստումները կատարել, ժողովուրդն անհամբեր սպասում է!

----------

Lion (10.12.2018), Գիտունիկ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կցորդ 56035

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կցորդ 56035


Կցորդդ չի բացում, հո էս նկարը չե՞ս քցել  :Tongue:

----------


## Գիտունիկ

ԲՀԿ 8 տոկոս
ԻՄ ՔԱՅԼԸ 70 տոկոս
ԼՈԻՍՀԱՎՈր ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ 6 տոկոս
 :Bux: 
Անցան այս երեքը

 :Yahoo:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Ընտրությունների նախնական արդյունքները (10.12.18 11:00)


Կուսակցություն / Դաշինք	Քվե	%	Մանդատ	ԱՓՆ1	Ընդհանուր Մանդատ	+/-	ԱԺ-ում (%)
1.	Իմ քայլը դաշինք	884 456	*70,43 %* 
2.	ԲՀԿ	103 824	*8,27 %* 
3.	Լուսավոր Հայաստան	80 024	*6,37 %* 
4.	ՀՀԿ	59 059	*4,70 %* 
5.	ՀՅԴ	48 811	*3,89 %* 
6.	«Մենք» դաշինք	25 174	*2,00 %* 
7.	Սասնա Ծռեր	22 862	*1,82 %* 
8.	Օրինաց երկիր	12 389	*0,99 %* 
9.	ՔՈ ՍԴԿ	8530	*0,68 %* 
10.	«Քրիստոնե-ժողովրդական վերածնունդ» կուսակցություն	6456	*0,51 %* 
11.	«Ազգային առաջընթաց» կուսակցություն	4122	*0,33 %* 
Անվավեր		0 %	
Գրանցված ընտրողներ / մասնակցությունը	2 573 779	*48,63 %*
Ընդհանուր		100%

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ցույց բան, հանրահավաք-մանրահավաք չենք անու՞մ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լուսավորը շշել ա: Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ոնց, բայց Լուսավորի շնորհիվ ա, որ հաշվարկներս սխալ են դուրս եկել ու էդ դզում ա:
> 
> Չնայած մեկ ա ախմախ են:
> 
> Եթե Լուսավորը, Մենք ու Քոն դաշինքով գնային, երկրորդ տեղով անցնում էին: ԲՀԿ-ն գնում էր երրորդ տեղ


Արտ, եթե ՔՈ֊ն դաշինքով գնար, կնշանակեր նույնիսկ ընտրություններից առաջ գաղափարներից հրաժարվել, իսկ իրանք էս մի պստլիկ տոկոսը հենց գաղափարական լինելու շնորհիվ են հավաքել։ Լուսավորը գաղափարապես ՔՈ֊ի հակադրությունն ա կարելի ա ասել։ Համենայնդեպս, էդ ա տպավորությունս կլասիկի ելույթներից (ու անկեղծ ես իրան տենց էլ չսիրեցի)։ Բայց հա՛, Մենքը ու Ազգային առաջընթացն էլ կարային Լուսավորի հետ հանգիստ դաշինք կազմեին։

Մի կողմից, լավ ա, որ Լուսավորն անցել ա, որտև էնտեղ լիքը լուսավոր մարդիկ կան (բացի իրանց առաջին համարից), բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրանք իրական ընդդիմություն չեն կարա լինեն։ Ընդամենը 2017֊ին իրանք ՔՊ֊ի հետ էին, հեղափոխությունից հետո էլ ՔՊ֊ի կառավարությունում։ ԲՀԿ֊ն էլ կուսակցություն չի, անհասկանալի երևույթ ա, որը ծառայում ա Ծառուկյանի շահերին։ Մի խոսքով, կարանք խմենք ընդդիմության մահվան կենացը։

Բայց սաղիս շնորհավոր առանց կեղծիքների ընտրությունների համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցույց բան, հանրահավաք-մանրահավաք չենք անու՞մ...


Ինչի՞ համար  :LOL:  ՀՀԿ֊ի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բարի ավանդույթի համաձայն... ոնց որ մի բան պակաս ըլնի..




> Ինչի՞ համար  ՀՀԿ֊ի՞

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, եթե ՔՈ֊ն դաշինքով գնար, կնշանակեր նույնիսկ ընտրություններից առաջ գաղափարներից հրաժարվել, իսկ իրանք էս մի պստլիկ տոկոսը հենց գաղափարական լինելու շնորհիվ են հավաքել։ Լուսավորը գաղափարապես ՔՈ֊ի հակադրությունն ա կարելի ա ասել։ Համենայնդեպս, էդ ա տպավորությունս կլասիկի ելույթներից (ու անկեղծ ես իրան տենց էլ չսիրեցի)։ Բայց հա՛, Մենքը ու Ազգային առաջընթացն էլ կարային Լուսավորի հետ հանգիստ դաշինք կազմեին։
> 
> Մի կողմից, լավ ա, որ Լուսավորն անցել ա, որտև էնտեղ լիքը լուսավոր մարդիկ կան (բացի իրանց առաջին համարից), բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրանք իրական ընդդիմություն չեն կարա լինեն։ Ընդամենը 2017֊ին իրանք ՔՊ֊ի հետ էին, հեղափոխությունից հետո էլ ՔՊ֊ի կառավարությունում։ ԲՀԿ֊ն էլ կուսակցություն չի, անհասկանալի երևույթ ա, որը ծառայում ա Ծառուկյանի շահերին։ Մի խոսքով, կարանք խմենք ընդդիմության մահվան կենացը։
> 
> Բայց սաղիս շնորհավոր առանց կեղծիքների ընտրությունների համար։


Բյուր, ոչ ստանդարտ իրավիճակում կարելի ա պայմանավորվել, որ դաշինքի կազմում լինելով կարելի ա տարբեր քաղաքական մոտեցումներ ունենալ։ 

Այ ամբողջ խնդիրը ձեր էդ ա, որ չհասկացաք, որ քաղաքական բանավեճի փուլին չենք հասել։ Դրան շանս ունի հասնելու ԱԺն։ Ասենք չզարմանաս, որ մի տարի հետո Իմ քայլի պատգամավոըների մի մասը սկսեն ձախական դիսկուրսներ ծավալել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ոչ ստանդարտ իրավիճակում կարելի ա պայմանավորվել, որ դաշինքի կազմում լինելով կարելի ա տարբեր քաղաքական մոտեցումներ ունենալ։ 
> 
> Այ ամբողջ խնդիրը ձեր էդ ա, որ չհասկացաք, որ քաղաքական բանավեճի փուլին չենք հասել։ Դրան շանս ունի հասնելու ԱԺն։ Ասենք չզարմանաս, որ մի տարի հետո Իմ քայլի պատգամավոըների մի մասը սկսեն ձախական դիսկուրսներ ծավալել։


Արտ, ես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում։ Ավելի լավ ա՝ ՔՈ֊ն խորհրդարան չմտնի, որտև քաղաքական բանավեճի փուլին չենք հասել, քան սկզբունքները մի կողմ դնի, մտնի, որտև դա չի նպաստի բանավեճի ձևավորմանը։ Բայց այ առաջիկա տարիներին իրանք կարան նույնիսկ խորհրդարանից դուրս ընդդիմություն լինեն՝ իշխանության համար լիքը դժվար հարցեր բարձրացնելով, իսկ պետք եղած դեպքում էլ փողոց փակելով։

Եսի՞մ, ՔՊ֊ի դեպքում ավելի շատ ուրիշ պատկեր եմ տեսնում. ժամանակին բավական ձախ մտքեր արտահայտող անդամները մանրից ընկել են Ավինյանի աջական գաղափարների տակ, ու ծպտուն չեն հանում կամ էլ թութակի պես կրկնում են էն, ինչ իրանց վերևից սովորացրել են։ Ամեն դեպքում, հուսանք, որ ԱԺ֊ում իրանց 70%֊ը միատարր չի լինի, թե չէ շատ լոքշ ու տխուր հինգ տարիներ ենք ունենալու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, նոր մեկի հետ էի խոսում։ Ասում ա՝ Լուսավորին ա տվել, որտև հաշվարկել ա, թե որ ուժն ամենամեծ շանսն ունի անցնելու, որ ՀՀԿ֊ն չանցնի։ Ով գիտի՝ շատերն են էդ սկզբունքով իրանց ընտրել, դրա համար էլ սենց անսպասելի արդյունք  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էդ սկզբունքների դավաճանում չէր լինի։

Էլ չասած որ իրանց սկզբունքները ուռճացված են։ Ես մարդիկ գիտեմ մեջները, որ իրականում հեչ էլ ձախ չեն ։ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Կրվեցի Տրիբուն ձյաիս գրազը


Իմ հիշելով 2 շիշ էլ ինձ ես կրվել, նենց որ 4 շշի հաշվարկ արա։ ճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կյանքում առաջին անգամ ընտրություններում իմ թեքնածուն հաղթեց  :Jpit: )) 

Ոռի բան ա իշխանության համակիր լինելը: Քիչ ա մնում վաղը գնամ Քոչարյանի միտինգին:

----------

Chuk (10.12.2018), Gayl (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Ձայնալար (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ սկզբունքների դավաճանում չէր լինի։
> 
> Էլ չասած որ իրանց սկզբունքները ուռճացված են։ Ես մարդիկ գիտեմ մեջները, որ իրականում հեչ էլ ձախ չեն ։ճ


Արտ, էդ կուսակցությունն իրա գաղափարներից դուրս կորցնում ա որևէ տեսակի գոյության իմաստը։ Ու եթե մարդիկ կան էդ կուսակցությունում, ովքեր գաղափարների կրողը չեն, ապա, հավատացած եմ, կա՛մ ժամանակի ընթացքում կմաղվեն, կա՛մ կդառնան գաղափարների կրող։

Ի դեպ, ՔՈ֊ն նենց թույն ձախ էլ չի, ցենտրիստ֊ձախ ա, ու աշխարհի մնացած սոցիալ դեմոկրատների պես տեսականորեն կարա շեղվի էս ու էն կողմ։ Բայց ՔՈ֊ենք առավել ձախ շեշտադրությամբ են սկսել, հույս ունեմ՝ տենց էլ կշարունակեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չայը դրել եմ, նստել ՀՀԿ-ի բախտին եմ հետևում, շատ թունդ կինո ա ախր, մարդ չի կարողանում պոկվի գնա քնի։


Բոմբ եվրովիժն էր գիշերը: ՀՀԿ-ին մզզզզցնելով թաղեցինք, նենց, որ ութ ժամ տանջվեն ռամաշկա խաղալով, пройдём - не пройдём,  пройдём - не пройдём .... не прошли  :Jpit: ))

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոմբ եվրովիժն էր գիշերը: ՀՀԿ-ին մզզզզցնելով թաղեցինք, նենց, որ ութ ժամ տանջվեն ռամաշկա խաղալով, пройдём - не пройдём,  пройдём - не пройдём .... не прошли ))


Բայց դզում ա, որ իրանց չընդունած ԸՕ֊ն իրանց գլխին էկավ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Rammstein (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Ձայնալար (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Ուլուանա (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Կյանքում առաջին անգամ ընտրություններում իմ թեքնածուն հաղթեց )) 
> 
> Ոռի բան ա իշխանության համակիր լինելը: Քիչ ա մնում վաղը գնամ Քոչարյանի միտինգին:


Ոռի ա չէ?)) մանավանդ, որ զանգում շնորհավորում են))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա, մի քիչ մտքերով կիսվեմ....

Մենք իմաստուն ժողովուրդ ենք, մեզ մեռնել չկա, դարեդար հավերժ պիտի ապրենք: Մոտս հայրենասիրական պոռթկում ա .....

Ժողովուրդը դաժանաբար պատժեց, դեմագոգիան, կեղծիքը, ցինիկությունը: Որ ՀՀԿ-ն իրա սև մտահոգ պաստառների փոխարեն կարմիր-կանաչ վառ գույներով գրեր. քաք ենք կերել, կներե՛ք, կարող ա էսօր ԱԺ մտներ: Բայց իրանք ուզում էին նագլիությունով, ստով ու մուննաթով անցնեին, դրա համար էլ էսօր 4,7 տոկոսանոց պանիխիդայի են:

Ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին ու Իմ Քայլին դրեց լուրջ պատասխանատվության տակ: Էտ շատ լավ ա: Երկիր են կառավարելու ու ունեն լիարժեք աջակցություն, ու հարսանիքի կնացի պես, խնդրում ենք, որ ծաղիկներն արդարացնեն մեր հույսերը:

Ընդդիմությունն ամորֆ ու անգաղափար ա լինելու: Երկու կուսակցություն, մեկի անունը Բարգավաճ Հայաստան, մյուսինը` Լուսավոր Հայաստան: Անունները հերիք ա, որ հասկանանք, որ անիմաստ վիճակ ա:
Իշխանություն. կենտրոնամետ-աջ-ձախ-ազատական-պահպանողական;
ԲՀԿ. ազատական-պահպանողական-կենտրոնամետ-աջ-ձախ;
ԼՀԿ. աջ-ձախ-կենտրոնամետ-ազատական-պահպանողական  :Smile:  

Լավ չի, բայց սարսափելի բան չկա: Փոխարենը զուտ մարդկային որակով ունենալու ենք շատ ուժեղ ԱԺ: Էս Աժ-ն կարողանալույա որակյալ օրենքներ ընդունի ու քննարկումներ կազմակերպի: Գաղափարախոսությունն էլ մանրից կունենանք: Սաղ աշխարհում ա հիմա գաղափարախոսական ճգնաժամ: 

Կարճ ասած, բոլորիս հաջողություն !

----------

Chilly (10.12.2018), Chuk (10.12.2018), ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Progart (10.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2018), Արամ (10.12.2018), Արշակ (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Հայկօ (10.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Ուլուանա (10.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլ ենք էլ են էդ կինոն նայում


Ժուռնալնու վրի խալին  :Jpit: ) լրիվ Իջևան սթայլ ա  :Jpit: )

ՏՎ-ն էլ Յուքոմ ա  :Jpit: ) պուլտից ջոկեցի

----------

Արշակ (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս պահին ընդդիմություն ունենալն էնքան կարևոր չի, ինչքան միասնականորեն երկիրը ծայրահեղ վիճակից հանելը։ Ու ես համոզված եմ, որ երեք ուժերն էլ դա են ուզում։ Հենց Ծառուկյանն էլ՝ իր քյառթությամբ, ժողովրդի համար է մտածում, մի լավ բան է ուզում արած լինել, իր ֆորմատով, իր ձևով։ Կարծում եմ, հիմա բոլորն էլ կարող են իրար հետ աշխատելով, լիքը լավ արդյունքների հասնել։ 
Սա ընդամենը մի քայլ էր, կարևոր քայլ, որ մարդիկ հավատան սեփական ուժերին, որ սեփական երկրում իրենց նորից մարդ զգան, ոչ թե անարժեք ու անկշիռ ինչ-որ զանգված։ Էս քայլից հետո ամեն մեկն էլ ավելի վստահ ու ավելի ուժեղ մարդ է դառնալու՝ գիտակցելով, որ ինքը կարող է շատ բաներ փոխել սեփական քայլերով։ Սա կարևոր է։ Որովհետև էս երկիրը պիտի բոլորով կառուցել՝ իրարից չգռփելով, իրար չխաբելով, իրար չգցելով, այլ իրար աջակցելով ու սեփական անձից դուրս մտածելով։ Բոլորը միասին պիտի դա անեն, ու էս քայլը էդ ուժը տալու է։
«Իմ քայլը» ինձ համար ընդամենը հենց էդ կարևոր քայլն է։ Էս էր իրենց առաքելությունը՝ մարդկանց մեջ հավատ և ուժ բերել, որ բոլորը զարթնեն ու միասին գործեն։ 
Իսկ ուժեղ ընդդիմություն ժամանակի հետ կձևավորվի անպայման։ Արժեքներ ու գաղափարներ են պետք։ ՔՈ-ն լավ պոտենցիալ ունի, պիտի զարգացնի ու մի քիչ էլ ինտրովերտությունից դուրս գա։ Ուրիշ ուժերի համար էլ լիքը դաշտ։
Լավ է լինելու։ 
Ապրեք բոլորդ։

----------

Progart (11.12.2018), Արշակ (10.12.2018), Ուլուանա (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ ով ոնց, բայց ես էսօր բողոքի ցույցի գնալու եմ  :LOL:

----------


## varo987

> Էս պահին ընդդիմություն ունենալն էնքան կարևոր չի, ինչքան միասնականորեն երկիրը ծայրահեղ վիճակից հանելը։ Ու ես համոզված եմ, որ երեք ուժերն էլ դա են ուզում։ Հենց Ծառուկյանն էլ՝ իր քյառթությամբ, ժողովրդի համար է մտածում, մի լավ բան է ուզում արած լինել, իր ֆորմատով, իր ձևով։ Կարծում եմ, հիմա բոլորն էլ կարող են իրար հետ աշխատելով, լիքը լավ արդյունքների հասնել։ 
> Սա ընդամենը մի քայլ էր, կարևոր քայլ, որ մարդիկ հավատան սեփական ուժերին, որ սեփական երկրում իրենց նորից մարդ զգան, ոչ թե անարժեք ու անկշիռ ինչ-որ զանգված։ Էս քայլից հետո ամեն մեկն էլ ավելի վստահ ու ավելի ուժեղ մարդ է դառնալու՝ գիտակցելով, որ ինքը կարող է շատ բաներ փոխել սեփական քայլերով։ Սա կարևոր է։ Որովհետև էս երկիրը պիտի բոլորով կառուցել՝ իրարից չգռփելով, իրար չխաբելով, իրար չգցելով, այլ իրար աջակցելով ու սեփական անձից դուրս մտածելով։ Բոլորը միասին պիտի դա անեն, ու էս քայլը էդ ուժը տալու է։
> «Իմ քայլը» ինձ համար ընդամենը հենց էդ կարևոր քայլն է։ Էս էր իրենց առաքելությունը՝ մարդկանց մեջ հավատ և ուժ բերել, որ բոլորը զարթնեն ու միասին գործեն։ 
> Իսկ ուժեղ ընդդիմություն ժամանակի հետ կձևավորվի անպայման։ Արժեքներ ու գաղափարներ են պետք։ ՔՈ-ն լավ պոտենցիալ ունի, պիտի զարգացնի ու մի քիչ էլ ինտրովերտությունից դուրս գա։ Ուրիշ ուժերի համար էլ լիքը դաշտ։
> Լավ է լինելու։ 
> Ապրեք բոլորդ։


Ինչնա լավ ստացվում Նիկոլի ու իր համակիրների մոտ կենաց ասելը, ասմունքելը:
Կարողա կառավարության հարյուր օրվա միտինգն Նիկոլը ծիտիկ-ծիտիկը ասի կամ ձի ձի փայտե ձի: Դե բոլոր հիթովի անգիրները արդեն ասելա:

Բայց կենաց ասելը արդեն պրծավ ժողովուրդը 70տոկոս չի տվել Նիկոլը իրա կոլխոզ ընկեր ժուրնալիստներով, ախպոր տղով, աներձագով, Լուլույով, Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանով հավաքվեն ԱԺ-ում կենաց ասեն:
Պիտի արդեն ոչ թե էսօրվանից այլ երեկվանից օրը 24ժամ աշխատեն օրինակ ծառայեն ժողովրդին:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինչնա լավ ստացվում Նիկոլի ու իր համակիրների մոտ կենաց ասելը, ասմունքելը:
> Կարողա կառավարության հարյուր օրվա միտինգն Նիկոլը ծիտիկ-ծիտիկը ասի կամ ձի ձի փայտե ձի: Դե բոլոր հիթովի անգիրները արդեն ասելա:
> 
> Բայց կենաց ասելը արդեն պրծավ ժողովուրդը 70տոկոս չի տվել Նիկոլը իրա կոլխոզ ընկեր ժուրնալիստներով, ախպոր տղով, աներձագով, Լուլույով, Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանով հավաքվեն ԱԺ-ում կենաց ասեն:
> Պիտի արդեն ոչ թե էսօրվանից այլ երեկվանից օրը 24ժամ աշխատեն օրինակ ծառայեն ժողովրդին:


Ես որ  համաձայն եմ էս գրառման հետ ։ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

ԷՇ-ի հետընտրական տեսաուղերձը նայել ե՞ք ՃՃՃ

Թե բա՝ «մենք ապացուցեցինք ՆԱԽ ՄԵԶ, հետո՝ մեր հակառակորդներին, որ ՀՀ-ում կան 60.000 մտահոգ քաղաքացիներ»...
Իրանք էլ են էշացել էլի, որ մաքուրով տենց թիվ են բռնել:

Ասումա.
Շարմազանովի՝ ֆբ-ում գրանցվելու մասին լուրից հետո սոցցանցի բաժնետոմսերի գինը Նյու Յորքի Ֆոնդային Բորսայում ընկել է 4.7%-ով։

----------

Life (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Progart (11.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բոցն էնա, որ կուսակցության 160.000-անոց անդամ են հայտարարում, հավաքում են... 60.000 ու՝ գոոոհ են, լաաավ են զգում...

----------

Freeman (10.12.2018), ivy (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Progart (11.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Հայկօ (10.12.2018), Յոհաննես (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Ուլուանա (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բոցն էնա, որ կուսակցության 160.000-անոց անդամ են հայտարարում, հավաքում են... 60.000 ու՝ գոոոհ են, լաաավ են զգում...


Դրանց փրկություն չկա, ապեր։ 

Ուղիղ 165 ձայն հավաքած թեքնածուն, իրա քթից էն կողմ, շատ կներեք, հետանցքից էն կողմ, մի միլիմոտր չի տեսնում, ու այ սենց մեծամիտ գրառում ա անում․




> Այժմ դուք եք ու մարտահրավերները։ Այժմ դուք եք ու ձեր ունակությունը՝ դիմակայելու այդ մարտահրավերներին։ Ձեր գիտելիքները, փորձը, պատրաստվածությունը տեսել է ողջ հանրությունը ու ձեզ տվել մանդատ։


Ջոգում ես, իր բարձությունից, իր գիտելիքերով ու ունակություններով, ինքը գնահատականներ ա տալիս ուրիշների գիտելիքերին ու ունակություններին ու խրատական տեքստ ա գրում։ Մի գրամ զղջալ, վատ զգալ, ամոթ, աբուռ, նամուս ․․․․․ պիիիզզզզձեց, չկա։

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Lion (10.12.2018), Sagittarius (10.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2018), Շինարար (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ա դե գյոզալ աղջկաաննն... ըըը... կըընոո... ըըը... աղջկան չգնահատեցինք, էլի, չգնահատեցիք - էսքան բան:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դրանց փրկություն չկա, ապեր։ 
> 
> Ուղիղ 165 ձայն հավաքած թեքնածուն, իրա քթից էն կողմ, շատ կներեք, հետանցքից էն կողմ, մի միլիմոտր չի տեսնում, ու այ սենց մեծամիտ գրառում ա անում․
> 
> 
> 
> Ջոգում ես, իր բարձությունից, իր գիտելիքերով ու ունակություններով, ինքը գնահատականներ ա տալիս ուրիշների գիտելիքերին ու ունակություններին ու խրատական տեքստ ա գրում։ Մի գրամ զղջալ, վատ զգալ, ամոթ, աբուռ, նամուս ․․․․․ պիիիզզզզձեց, չկա։


Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը սրա համար մի հատ լավ բառ ուներ՝ Verneigung, կամ հայկական ավանդական՝ պոլնիյ ատկազ: Նույն դաշնակների հայտարարությունը՝ ամենինչում ախմախ ընտրողներն են մեղավոր, իրանք չգնտահատված Վան Գոխներ են:

----------

ivy (10.12.2018), Անվերնագիր (11.12.2018), Արշակ (11.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2018), Վիշապ (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի կողմից, լավ ա, որ Լուսավորն անցել ա, որտև էնտեղ լիքը լուսավոր մարդիկ կան (բացի իրանց առաջին համարից), բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրանք իրական ընդդիմություն չեն կարա լինեն։ Ընդամենը 2017֊ին իրանք ՔՊ֊ի հետ էին, հեղափոխությունից հետո էլ ՔՊ֊ի կառավարությունում։ ԲՀԿ֊ն էլ կուսակցություն չի, անհասկանալի երևույթ ա, որը ծառայում ա Ծառուկյանի շահերին։ Մի խոսքով, կարանք խմենք ընդդիմության մահվան կենացը։
> 
> Բայց սաղիս շնորհավոր առանց կեղծիքների ընտրությունների համար։


էսօր շատ եմ լսում դժգոհություն, թե ընդդիմություն չկա/չի լինելու ԱԺ–ում, բայց վստահ եմ շատ էլ լավ լինելու ա։ Այլ հարց ա, որ ԱԺ անցած կուսակցությունները հստակ դասական իզմ–ային կողմնորոշում չունեն, բայց ոչ էլ նենց ա, թե նույն կողմնորոշումն ունեն։ Էն որ Լուսավորը դեռ մի տարի առաջ ՔՊ–ի հետ դաշինքի մեջ էին, բոլորովին չի նշանակում թե նույն քաղաքական կողմնորոշման ուժեր են։  ՈՒղղակի երբ օրինակ երկիրը ինչ–որ լուրջ վտանգի, օրհասական խնդրի առաջ ա կանգնում, թեկուզ գաղափարապես լրիվ իրար հակադիր ուժերը հաճախ, ժամանակավորապես գաղափարական տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ դնելով միավորվում են համընդհանուր վտանգի/խնդրի/թշնամու դեմ պայքարի համար, էդքան բան։ 
Ո՞նց էր, որ Թավշյա հեղափոխության փողոցային պայքարի ընթացքում կոնսերվատիվ քյարթն ու ԼԳԲԹ–ն իրար ձեռ–ձեռի բռնած փողոց էին փակում։ Որովհետև համընդհանուր լուրջ թշնամի կար, որի դեմ պայքարում միավորվել էին։ 
ՀՀԿ–ն էս քսան տարի էր կեղեքում էր երկիրը իսկ ընդդիմությունը դրանց հախից գալու ձևը չէր գտնում ու էդ պայմաններում նորմալ ա, որ ՔՊ–ն ու Լուսավորը միավորվեին դաշինքով ԱԺ անցնելու համար։ ՈՒ հենց էդ խնդիրը ակտուալությունը կորցրեց, միանգամից առանձնացան, որովհետև ուրիշ գաղափարական բան չկար իրանց կապող։ ՈՒ տրամաբանական ա, որ էս ընթացքում իրար առանձնապես չէին քննադատում, քանի դեռ ՀՀԿ–ի պես չարիք կար մեջտեղում ջուր պղտորող ու առաջնային խնդիրը էդ չարիքի մնացորդներից երկիրը վերջնականապես մաքրելն էր, ոչ թե իրար բզելով ՀՀԿ–ի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելը։

Իսկ հիմա, երբ տենց խնդիր էլ չկա, վստահ եմ որ կսկսեն տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ հավեսով հակադրվել։ 
ՈՒ հա, գիտեմ, աչքներս նրան ա սովոր, որ ԱԺ–ում իշխանությունն ու ընդդիմությունը պիտի իրար թուք ու մուր անեն, քրֆեն սաղ օրը, բայց իրականում նորմալ ընդդիմություն ունենալու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ տենց թունոտ մթնոլորտ լինի։ Ընդհակառակը՝ երբ բռի վիճակը, լաչառությունը մեջտեղից դուրս ա գալիս, հույս կա, որ ցիվիլ քաղաքական բանավեճի տեղ կբացվի։

Հա, որ ասենք ՔՈ–ի պես հստակ ձախ կողմնորոշման ուժ էլ լիներ, վատ չէր լինի, բայց դե ասել Տրիբունի՝ հիմա եղած ուժերն էլ իրանք իրանցով նենց ոչինչ խառը բորշ են՝ կենտրոնամետ-աջ-ձախ-ազատական-պահպանողական  :LOL:  

Չնայած, Բյուրից լսելով տենց ասում ենք ՔՈ–ն ձախ բան, բայց էդ մարդկանց դեմքները առաջին անգամ ենք տեսնում  :LOL:  Աստված գիտի ինչ են իրականում․ հլը թող գործով ցույց տան ով են ինչ են։ Հուսով եմ առողջացող միջավայրում ԱԺ–ից դուրս էլ քաղաքական ուժերը արտահայտվելու, դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն կունենան ու հուսով եմ ՔՈ–ն իրան լավ կդրսևորի․ տեսնենք  :Smile:  

Հ․ Գ․
Էդմոնն էլ նենց ոչինչ ալաբուլա դեմք ա, բայց դե ՀՀԿ–ից էլի լավ ա ամեն դեպքում։

----------

boooooooom (11.12.2018), Freeman (11.12.2018), ivy (11.12.2018), John (13.12.2018), Progart (11.12.2018), Sagittarius (11.12.2018), Անվերնագիր (11.12.2018), Ուլուանա (11.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (11.12.2018), Տրիբուն (11.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչ է Թանդիլյանը, հետն էլ շատ հաճելի մարդ։

----------

Progart (11.12.2018), Sagittarius (11.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.12.2018), Տրիբուն (11.12.2018)

----------


## varo987

Բայց ինչի պիտի Արփինե Հովվհաննիսյանը ուրիշի արածի համար պատասխան տա:
Սասուն Միքաելյանը իշխանությունա եղել թալանի ու ընտակեղծարարության ակտիվ մասնակիցա եղել:

Հիմա էլի իշխանության մեջ գտնվող ու ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքած էտ թալանչու համար պիտի Արփինեն պատասխան տա:


Ֆելիքս Ցոլակյանը սովետի թվից բոլոր թալանչի իշխանությունների մասա եղել:
Լֆիկը էլի միագնամից կաշին փոխելա հիմա Արարատ Միրզոյանի ու Նիկոլի աներձագի համար ձայն խփում իրա արածի համար Արփինեն խիտի պատասխան տա:

Իմ համար Արփինեն, Աշոտյան, Շարմազանով ավելի հարգանիք արժանի են քան էտ նավթալին Ֆելոյի նմանները որ ինչ իշխանություն գա իրանք մեջն են:
Էտ նաֆթալինը ոնցա 25000ձայն հավաքե՞ Պարզա որ որպես մարզպետ վարչական ռեսուրսա կիրառե, հլը հին կոմունիստական դարերից  ձևերը գիտի:

Հիմաել էլի նույն հին ոճով ասում դե ապացույց բերեք որ կիրառվելա:
Ապացույցները կլինեն հաջորդ իշխանափոխությունից հետո երբ որ ԱԱԾ-ն մասկեքով մտնի նաֆթալին Ֆելոյի ու Հունան Պողոսյանի տները խուզարկի, գյուղապետերն էլ դուխով ցուցմունք տան իրանց վրա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էսօր շատ եմ լսում դժգոհություն, թե ընդդիմություն չկա/չի լինելու ԱԺ–ում, բայց վստահ եմ շատ էլ լավ լինելու ա։ Այլ հարց ա, որ ԱԺ անցած կուսակցությունները հստակ դասական իզմ–ային կողմնորոշում չունեն, բայց ոչ էլ նենց ա, թե նույն կողմնորոշումն ունեն։ Էն որ Լուսավորը դեռ մի տարի առաջ ՔՊ–ի հետ դաշինքի մեջ էին, բոլորովին չի նշանակում թե նույն քաղաքական կողմնորոշման ուժեր են։  ՈՒղղակի երբ օրինակ երկիրը ինչ–որ լուրջ վտանգի, օրհասական խնդրի առաջ ա կանգնում, թեկուզ գաղափարապես լրիվ իրար հակադիր ուժերը հաճախ, ժամանակավորապես գաղափարական տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ դնելով միավորվում են համընդհանուր վտանգի/խնդրի/թշնամու դեմ պայքարի համար, էդքան բան։ 
> Ո՞նց էր, որ Թավշյա հեղափոխության փողոցային պայքարի ընթացքում կոնսերվատիվ քյարթն ու ԼԳԲԹ–ն իրար ձեռ–ձեռի բռնած փողոց էին փակում։ Որովհետև համընդհանուր լուրջ թշնամի կար, որի դեմ պայքարում միավորվել էին։ 
> ՀՀԿ–ն էս քսան տարի էր կեղեքում էր երկիրը իսկ ընդդիմությունը դրանց հախից գալու ձևը չէր գտնում ու էդ պայմաններում նորմալ ա, որ ՔՊ–ն ու Լուսավորը միավորվեին դաշինքով ԱԺ անցնելու համար։ ՈՒ հենց էդ խնդիրը ակտուալությունը կորցրեց, միանգամից առանձնացան, որովհետև ուրիշ գաղափարական բան չկար իրանց կապող։ ՈՒ տրամաբանական ա, որ էս ընթացքում իրար առանձնապես չէին քննադատում, քանի դեռ ՀՀԿ–ի պես չարիք կար մեջտեղում ջուր պղտորող ու առաջնային խնդիրը էդ չարիքի մնացորդներից երկիրը վերջնականապես մաքրելն էր, ոչ թե իրար բզելով ՀՀԿ–ի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելը։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա, երբ տենց խնդիր էլ չկա, վստահ եմ որ կսկսեն տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ հավեսով հակադրվել։ 
> ՈՒ հա, գիտեմ, աչքներս նրան ա սովոր, որ ԱԺ–ում իշխանությունն ու ընդդիմությունը պիտի իրար թուք ու մուր անեն, քրֆեն սաղ օրը, բայց իրականում նորմալ ընդդիմություն ունենալու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ տենց թունոտ մթնոլորտ լինի։ Ընդհակառակը՝ երբ բռի վիճակը, լաչառությունը մեջտեղից դուրս ա գալիս, հույս կա, որ ցիվիլ քաղաքական բանավեճի տեղ կբացվի։
> 
> Հա, որ ասենք ՔՈ–ի պես հստակ ձախ կողմնորոշման ուժ էլ լիներ, վատ չէր լինի, բայց դե ասել Տրիբունի՝ հիմա եղած ուժերն էլ իրանք իրանցով նենց ոչինչ խառը բորշ են՝ կենտրոնամետ-աջ-ձախ-ազատական-պահպանողական  
> 
> ...


Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ Լուսավորն ու ՔՊ֊ն լրիվ նույն տեսակի լիբերալ ուժեր են։ Ես էսքան հետևել եմ իրանց բանավեճերին էլ, արտահայտած մտքերին էլ։ Գաղափարապես լրիվ նույն բանն են, իսկ սա նշանակում ա, որ ՔՊ֊ի առաջարկած տնտեսապես աջ օրինագծերին Լուսավորը չի հակադարձելու։ Տակը մնում ա ԲՀԿ, իսկ ԲՀԿ֊ն քաղաքական առումով որևէ տեսակի գաղափար չունի, իրան ինչ ասեն, էն էլ կանի։ Ուրեմն ո՞նց ստեղ ընդդիմություն էղավ։

Հետո, հա՛, ընդդիմության դերը հենց ամբիոնից դժվար հարցեր տալն ու իշխանությանը նեղը գցելն ա, որ շատ ծայրահեղ օրինագծեր չընդունեն, ու դա մենակ Հայաստանում չի, քո ապրած Շվեդիայում էլ ա տենց, ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ ա տենց։ Ու հակառակը. էդպիսի հակադարձող ընդդիմության բացակայությունը հատուկ ա ավելի ավտորիտար երկրներին։ Ավելին՝ երբ ընդդիմությունը սկսում ա իշխանության հետ գործարքների գնալ, հաճախ իրանց վարկանիշն ընկնում ա։ Իսկ հիմա մենք ունենալու ենք աջ իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն, ում որևէ կերպ որևէ մեկը չի հակադարձելու։

Իսկ ՔՈ֊ի մարդկանց չճանաչելը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ընդհանրապես չես հետևել քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներին։ ՔՈ֊ի մեծ մասը հենց փողոցից դուրս էկած ակտիվիստների խումբ ա, որը երկար տարիներ փողոցում թրծվել ա։ Մաշտոցի պուրակի ու այլ քաղաքացիական հաջողությունների համար հենց ՔՈ֊ի պետք ա շնորհակալություն հայտնել։ Էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչ հսկայական դերակատարում են ունեցել հեղափոխության ժամանակ։ Գիտե՞ս, որ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքը վ ՔՈ֊ի մարդիկ էին կառավարում։ Աշխարհում նախադեպը չկա, որ ուրիշ որևէ մեկը ֆեյք նյուզի դեմն էնպես առնի, ինչպես Հայաստանում հեղափոխության ժամանակ էր արվում։ Երբևէ քեզ հարց տվե՞լ ես, թե դա ոնց էր լինում։ Դու գիտե՞ս, որ հեղափոխության ժամանակ փակվելիք փողոցների քարտեզ ա էղել։ Գիտե՞ս ովքեր են էդ քարտեզի հեղինակները։ 

Այսինքն, եթե էս մարդիկ համեստ են, ու դուրս չեն գալիս, գոռում՝ մենք էս արեցինք, էն արեցինք, ուրեմն պեչատում ես, թե իրանց չգիտես, ուրեմն պիտի ԱԺ֊ում չլինեն։ Ու Սուրոն լավ հարց տվեց կլասիկին, թե ու՞ր էիր հեղափոխության ժամանակ։ Հեղափոխության ժամանակ կլասիկ քաղաքական գործիչը տրնգի էր անում, ու չէր հասկացվում՝ էս կողմ ա, թե էն կողմ, կարաս ակումբը փորփրես, գտնես մեջբերումները։ Իսկ հիմա հեղափոխությունն իրանով ա անում։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչ է Թանդիլյանը, հետն էլ շատ հաճելի մարդ։


Մանեն շատ լավն ա  :Love: 
Միակ հույսս ա, որ կարող ա ընդդիմադիր լինի ԱԺ֊ում։ Մանեն նույնիսկ կառավարության մաս լինելով էր ընդդիմադիր  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց նայեցի հարցազրույցը։ Մանեն էլ ա պակաս ընդդիմադիր դարձել  :Cray:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց նայեցի հարցազրույցը։ Մանեն էլ ա պակաս ընդդիմադիր դարձել


Ընդդիմադիր լինելը հո ինքնանպատակ չի. եթե առաջադրված հարցերի համար նույն լուծումներն են տեսնում, ինչի է պետք ընդդիմանալ։ Նպատակը համատեղ ուժերով լավ լուծումներ գտնելն է, ոչ թե պատեհ-անպատեհ հակառակվելը։

----------

Progart (11.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդդիմադիր լինելը հո ինքնանպատակ չի. եթե առաջադրված հարցերի համար նույն լուծումներն են տեսնում, ինչի է պետք ընդդիմանալ։ Նպատակը համատեղ ուժերով լավ լուծումներ գտնելն է, ոչ թե պատեհ-անպատեհ հակառակվելը։


Բացատրեմ. եթե Նիկոլի թիմի՝ ընդհանուր դժգոհություն առաջացնող հարցերում իրանք համամիտ են, ապա համենայնդեպս հասարակության դժգոհ մասին իրանք չեն ներկայացնում։ Մեկը համահարթեցումն էր, մյուսն էլ նախարարությունների, հետևաբար նաև աշխատողների կրճատումը։ Երկուսն էլ ֆունդամենտալ աջ գաղափարներ են, երկուսին էլ Լուսավորը կողմ ա։ Այսինքն, իրանք գաղափարական ընդդիմություն չեն։ Սա լիարժեք ցույց ա տալիս, որ ՔՊ֊ի ու Լուսավորի միջև գաղափարական տարբերություն չկա։ Կարան ՔՊ֊ի հետ կոալիցիա չկազմեն, բայց ոնց որ Դանիայում են ասում, որպես støtteparti ծառայեն, ոչ իրական ընդդիմություն։ Ու ստեղ ամբողջ աբսուրդն էն ա, որ քանի որ ՔՊ֊ն մեծամասնություն ա, støtteparti֊ի կարիք ընդհանրապես չունի։ Դրա համար անհասկանալի ա դառնալու, թե ինչ են անելու իրանք ԱԺ֊ում։ 

Ի դեպ, երբ որոշեն համահարթեցումն անցկացնել, ո՛չ ԲՀԿ֊ն, ո՛չ Լուսավորը չի ընդդիմանալու։ ՔՈ֊ի էրեխեքն են փողոց դուրս գալու, ասելու՝ էս ինչ եք անում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչի պիտի Արփինե Հովվհաննիսյանը ուրիշի արածի համար պատասխան տա:
> Սասուն Միքաելյանը իշխանությունա եղել թալանի ու ընտակեղծարարության ակտիվ մասնակիցա եղել:
> 
> Հիմա էլի իշխանության մեջ գտնվող ու ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքած էտ թալանչու համար պիտի Արփինեն պատասխան տա:
> 
> 
> Ֆելիքս Ցոլակյանը սովետի թվից բոլոր թալանչի իշխանությունների մասա եղել:
> Լֆիկը էլի միագնամից կաշին փոխելա հիմա Արարատ Միրզոյանի ու Նիկոլի աներձագի համար ձայն խփում իրա արածի համար Արփինեն խիտի պատասխան տա:
> 
> ...


Այ տղա, դու միտինգի չե՞ս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդդիմադիր լինելը հո ինքնանպատակ չի. եթե առաջադրված հարցերի համար նույն լուծումներն են տեսնում, ինչի է պետք ընդդիմանալ։ Նպատակը համատեղ ուժերով լավ լուծումներ գտնելն է, ոչ թե պատեհ-անպատեհ հակառակվելը։


Դե Բյուրը վերջնական ու անբեկանելի որոշել ա, որ ՔՊ-ն նեոլիբերալ աջական գաղափարախոսության կրող ա, ՏԻգրան Ավինյանն էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս Միլտոն Ֆրիդմանն ա, ու փիս գաղափարական ազդեցություն ունի ողջ կուսակցության վրա, ու բոլորը, ներառյալ Նիկոլը, հետևում են էս գաղափարախոսությանը։ Ու եթե դու դրան կտրուկ դեմ չես, վերջ՝ ընդդիմություն չես կարա լինես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե Բյուրը վերջնական ու անբեկանելի որոշել ա, որ ՔՊ-ն նեոլիբերալ աջական գաղափարախոսության կրող ա, ՏԻգրան Ավինյանն էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս Միլտոն Ֆրիդմանն ա, ու փիս գաղափարական ազդեցություն ունի ողջ կուսակցության վրա, ու բոլորը, ներառյալ Նիկոլը, հետևում են էս գաղափարախոսությանը։ Ու եթե դու դրան կտրուկ դեմ չես, վերջ՝ ընդդիմություն չես կարա լինես։


Ակնհայտ ա, որ Տիգրան Ավինյանն ա իրանց տնտեսական խորհրդատուն, որտև ո՛չ Նիկոլը, ո՛չ մյուսներն էս կարգի աջական գաղափարներ չունեին մինչև իշխանության գալը։ Ու հաշվի առնելով Ավինյանի կրթությունն ու դիպլոմները՝ սուսուփուս վստահում են իրան որպես մասնագետի։ Թե՞ սխալ եմ ասում։ ՔՊ֊ի նույնիսկ առավել ձախ անդամները իշխանության գալուց հետո սկսել են բավական աջ արտահայտվել ու պաշտպանել բոլոր աջական լուծումները։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ակնհայտ ա, որ Տիգրան Ավինյանն ա իրանց տնտեսական խորհրդատուն, որտև ո՛չ Նիկոլը, ո՛չ մյուսներն էս կարգի աջական գաղափարներ չունեին մինչև իշխանության գալը։ Ու հաշվի առնելով Ավինյանի կրթությունն ու դիպլոմները՝ սուսուփուս վստահում են իրան որպես մասնագետի։ Թե՞ սխալ եմ ասում։ ՔՊ֊ի նույնիսկ առավել ձախ անդամները իշխանության գալուց հետո սկսել են բավական աջ արտահայտվել ու պաշտպանել բոլոր աջական լուծումները։


Չէ, ինձ թվում ա, Հայաստանում ընդհանուր գաղափարական դաշտի բացակայության պարագայում իրավիճակը սենց ա․

- երբ աղքատ երկրում ընդդիմություն ես, հիմնականում պոպուլիստական ու ժողովրդահաճո բաներ ես ասում․ թոշակները բարձրացնել, աշխատավորների շահերը պաշտպանել օլիգարխներից, սոցիալական արդարություն, ու թողնում ես ձախական տպավորություն;
- երբ դառնում ես աղքատ երկրի իշխանություն ու բախվում ես <փող չկա> դաժան իրականության հետ, ու պոպուլիզմը նվազում ա, սկսում ես թողնել լիբերալ-ազատականի տպավորություն․ 

Բայց իրականում դու ոչ էն ես, ոչ էլ էն։ Այսինքն, քո տպավորությունը իրավիճակային ա։ 

Տիգրան Ավինյանն էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ գրագետ ու խելոք բաներ ա ասում, ու մնացածն էլ, երևի առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու վստահում են։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, Բյուր, դու շարունակում ես գաղափարախոսություն փնտրել մի տեղ, որտեղ ինքը չի եղել, չկա, ու դեռ ահագին ժամանակ էլ չի լնելու։ Նոր կառավարության որոշումնենրն էլ էտ կոնտեքստում քննարկելը ահագին դժվար ա լինելու։ Կառավարությունը որոշումներ ա ընդունելու, որոնք ենթադրաբար լինելու են արդյունավետ ու արդար ու բավարարելու են հասարակության հնարավորինս լայն շրջանակների - դրանք որոշ դեպքերում աջական են լինելու, որոշ դեպքերում՝ ձախական, որոշ դեպքում՝ չգիտենք։

----------

ivy (11.12.2018), John (13.12.2018), Աթեիստ (11.12.2018), Հայկօ (11.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բացատրեմ. եթե Նիկոլի թիմի՝ ընդհանուր դժգոհություն առաջացնող հարցերում իրանք համամիտ են, ապա համենայնդեպս հասարակության դժգոհ մասին իրանք չեն ներկայացնում։ Մեկը համահարթեցումն էր, մյուսն էլ նախարարությունների, հետևաբար նաև աշխատողների կրճատումը։ *Երկուսն էլ ֆունդամենտալ աջ գաղափարներ են*, երկուսին էլ Լուսավորը կողմ ա։


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում որ նախարարությունների կրճատումը ֆունդամենտալ աջ գաղափար ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ինձ թվում ա, Հայաստանում ընդհանուր գաղափարական դաշտի բացակայության պարագայում իրավիճակը սենց ա․
> 
> - երբ աղքատ երկրում ընդդիմություն ես, հիմնականում պոպուլիստական ու ժողովրդահաճո բաներ ես ասում․ թոշակները բարձրացնել, աշխատավորների շահերը պաշտպանել օլիգարխներից, սոցիալական արդարություն, ու թողնում ես ձախական տպավորություն;
> - երբ դառնում ես աղքատ երկրի իշխանություն ու բախվում ես <փող չկա> դաժան իրականության հետ, ու պոպուլիզմը նվազում ա, սկսում ես թողնել լիբերալ-ազատականի տպավորություն․ 
> 
> Բայց իրականում դու ոչ էն ես, ոչ էլ էն։ Այսինքն, քո տպավորությունը իրավիճակային ա։ 
> 
> Տիգրան Ավինյանն էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ գրագետ ու խելոք բաներ ա ասում, ու մնացածն էլ, երևի առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու վստահում են։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, Բյուր, դու շարունակում ես գաղափարախոսություն փնտրել մի տեղ, որտեղ ինքը չի եղել, չկա, ու դեռ ահագին ժամանակ էլ չի լնելու։ Նոր կառավարության որոշումնենրն էլ էտ կոնտեքստում քննարկելը ահագին դժվար ա լինելու։ Կառավարությունը որոշումներ ա ընդունելու, որոնք ենթադրաբար լինելու են արդյունավետ ու արդար ու բավարարելու են հասարակության հնարավորինս լայն շրջանակների - դրանք որոշ դեպքերում աջական են լինելու, որոշ դեպքերում՝ ձախական, որոշ դեպքում՝ չգիտենք։


Նայի, էդ «փող չկա֊ն» էլի սաղս հասկանում ենք։ Բայց եթե փող չկա, կարելի ա չէ՞ առնվազն որոշ բաներ թողնել նենց, ոնց դեռ կա։ Օրինակ, պրոգրեսիվ հարկումը կամ նպաստները։ Բայց ի՞նչ են ասում իրանք։ Համահարթ հարկում առանց որևէ տեսակի սոցիալական ծրագրի, աղքատներին մեղադրում ծուլության մեջ, որոշում նպաստները կրճատել, այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ֊ից բեթար ծառայում են հարուստների շահերին, պլյուս համահարթեցումը ավելի շուտ նվազեցնելու ա դեպի բյուջե մուտքերը։ Էլի կարար պոպուլիստական խոսակցությանը վերջ տրվեր՝ տեսնելով, որ փող չկա, բայց չի նշանակում, որ էդ փողը պիտի սկսեն աղքատներից քերել։ Այ դա ա իրանց դարձնում աջ, ոչ թե ասելը՝ կներեք, փող չկա, չեմ կարում թոշակդ բարձրացնեմ։ 




> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում որ նախարարությունների կրճատումը ֆունդամենտալ աջ գաղափար ա։


Հենց էն պահից սկսած, երբ փողը մարդու բարեկեցությունից կարևոր ա դառնում, գործ ենք ունենում աջ գաղափարների հետ։ Իսկ նախարարությունների կրճատումը ենթադրում ա, որ հարյուրավոր մարդիկ գործազուրկ են մնալու, հարյուրավոր ընտանիքներ մնալու են առանց եկամուտի։ Ի՞նչ ա արվելու էդ մարդկանց հետ։ Նիկոլն ասելու ա՝ ծույլ են, դրա համա՞ր գործ չունեն։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նայի, էդ «փող չկա֊ն» էլի սաղս հասկանում ենք։ Բայց եթե փող չկա, կարելի ա չէ՞ առնվազն որոշ բաներ թողնել նենց, ոնց դեռ կա։ Օրինակ, պրոգրեսիվ հարկումը կամ նպաստները։ Բայց ի՞նչ են ասում իրանք։ Համահարթ հարկում առանց որևէ տեսակի սոցիալական ծրագրի, աղքատներին մեղադրում ծուլության մեջ, որոշում նպաստները կրճատել, այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ֊ից բեթար ծառայում են հարուստների շահերին, *պլյուս համահարթեցումը ավելի շուտ նվազեցնելու ա դեպի բյուջե մուտքերը։*


Չես կարող ասել: Բավական բարդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, փոքր ինֆորմացիայով կարծրացած կարծիք ես արտահայտում:

----------

Գաղթական (11.12.2018), Յոհաննես (11.12.2018), Տրիբուն (11.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հենց էն պահից սկսած, երբ փողը մարդու բարեկեցությունից կարևոր ա դառնում, գործ ենք ունենում աջ գաղափարների հետ։ Իսկ նախարարությունների կրճատումը ենթադրում ա, որ հարյուրավոր մարդիկ գործազուրկ են մնալու, հարյուրավոր ընտանիքներ մնալու են առանց եկամուտի։ Ի՞նչ ա արվելու էդ մարդկանց հետ։ Նիկոլն ասելու ա՝ ծույլ են, դրա համա՞ր գործ չունեն։


Ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի թե մեր պետական ապարատը ինչքան ուռճացված էր։ Էդ նշանակում ա, որ պետք ա էդ բոլորին պահեն մինչև թոշակի գնա՞ն։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաա, «Ելք» դաշինքի նախընտրական ծրագիրն եմ բացել։ 2017 թիվ, դեռ չեն մտել, տեսել, թե ինչքան փող կա, ինչքան չկա։ Դեռ չգիտեն, թե ներդրողներն իրանցից ինչ են ուզելու։ Դեռ ստվերի դեմ պայքարի մասին խոսակցություններ չկան, բայց մարդիկ ուզում էին եկամտահարկ համահարթեցնել։  :LOL:  ասա եթե բան ա փոխվել էն ժամանակվանից, էդ մեր տեղեկացվածության մակարդակն ա, թե չէ իրանք անում են էն, ինչ խոստացել են դեռ շատ վաղուց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես կարող ասել: Բավական բարդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, փոքր ինֆորմացիայով կարծրացած կարծիք ես արտահայտում:


Հարցն էն ա, որ հակառակն էլ չես կարող ասել  :Wink: 
Ու համահարթեցման ու ստվերից դուրս գալու միջև որևէ տեսակի կապ առայժմ չի հայտնաբերվել։ Թե հայտնաբերվել ա, աչքս կոխի։ Իսկ ստվերը, կարծում եմ, միակ պատճառաբանությունն ա, թե ոնց համահարթեցմամբ կարելի ա ավելի շատ փող բյուջե լցնել։ Թե չէ հակառակ դեպքում պարզ մաթեմատիկ ա. 200 000֊ի 30%֊ն ավելի մեծ թիվ ա, քան 23%֊ը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի թե մեր պետական ապարատը ինչքան ուռճացված էր։ Էդ նշանակում ա, որ պետք ա էդ բոլորին պահեն մինչև թոշակի գնա՞ն։


Իհարկե չէ, բայց եթե կրճատումների մասին խոսք ա գնում, պետք ա ոչ թե խըրթ կտրել, այլ ուսումնասիրություններ անել, պարզել՝ քանի հոգի ա գործազուրկ լինելու, ոնց ապահովել իրանց զբաղվածությամբ, որոշակի գործազրկության նպաստ տալ աշխատավարձին մոտ չափով, մինչև նոր աշխատանք գտնեն, անել շատ աստիճանական, փորձել որոշ կառույցների աշխատանքի արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնել կրճատելու փոխարեն և այլն։ Բայց դու հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում էդ մարդկանց մի օրում գործազուրկ սարքելը Հայաստանի պես երկրում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես կարող ասել: Բավական բարդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, փոքր ինֆորմացիայով կարծրացած կարծիք ես արտահայտում:


Էս էլ դնեմ էդ հոդվածից մեջբերում, թող ստեղ մնա.



> There is also the assumption that an increase in revenue from tax cuts will likely lead to more jobs. That isn’t necessarily true in today’s environment. More companies are becoming technology-focused and are relying less on human labor. And that means more and more businesses are likely using these tax reductions to buy computers rather than go on a hiring spree. We also didn’t see that following the 2007-2008 financial crisis. Many of the companies that benefited from government bailouts following the crisis did not use them to create jobs; they saved the money to increase their dividends or make capital investments.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դու հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում էդ մարդկանց մի օրում գործազուրկ սարքելը Հայաստանի պես երկրում։


 Դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ մարդկանց բռնելու են ու մի օրում գործազուրկ սարքեն: Սադիստ ....  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ մարդկանց բռնելու են ու մի օրում գործազուրկ սարքեն: Սադիստ ....


Իսկ պատճառ կա՞ տենց չկարծելու։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարցն էն ա, որ հակառակն էլ չես կարող ասել 
> Ու համահարթեցման ու ստվերից դուրս գալու միջև որևէ տեսակի կապ առայժմ չի հայտնաբերվել։ Թե հայտնաբերվել ա, աչքս կոխի։ Իսկ ստվերը, կարծում եմ, միակ պատճառաբանությունն ա, թե ոնց համահարթեցմամբ կարելի ա ավելի շատ փող բյուջե լցնել։ Թե չէ հակառակ դեպքում պարզ մաթեմատիկ ա. 200 000֊ի 30%֊ն ավելի մեծ թիվ ա, քան 23%֊ը։


ես քո վստահությամբ հակառակը որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չեմ էլ ասում

----------


## Արշակ

> Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ Լուսավորն ու ՔՊ֊ն լրիվ նույն տեսակի լիբերալ ուժեր են։ Ես էսքան հետևել եմ իրանց բանավեճերին էլ, արտահայտած մտքերին էլ։ Գաղափարապես լրիվ նույն բանն են, իսկ սա նշանակում ա, որ ՔՊ֊ի առաջարկած տնտեսապես աջ օրինագծերին Լուսավորը չի հակադարձելու։ Տակը մնում ա ԲՀԿ, իսկ ԲՀԿ֊ն քաղաքական առումով որևէ տեսակի գաղափար չունի, իրան ինչ ասեն, էն էլ կանի։ Ուրեմն ո՞նց ստեղ ընդդիմություն էղավ։
> 
> Հետո, հա՛, ընդդիմության դերը հենց ամբիոնից դժվար հարցեր տալն ու իշխանությանը նեղը գցելն ա, որ շատ ծայրահեղ օրինագծեր չընդունեն, ու դա մենակ Հայաստանում չի, քո ապրած Շվեդիայում էլ ա տենց, ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ ա տենց։ Ու հակառակը. էդպիսի հակադարձող ընդդիմության բացակայությունը հատուկ ա ավելի ավտորիտար երկրներին։ Ավելին՝ երբ ընդդիմությունը սկսում ա իշխանության հետ գործարքների գնալ, հաճախ իրանց վարկանիշն ընկնում ա։ Իսկ հիմա մենք ունենալու ենք աջ իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն, ում որևէ կերպ որևէ մեկը չի հակադարձելու։


Բյուր, սաղ խառնում ես իրար  :LOL:  Նախ չհասկացա ինչի ա քո մոտ լիբերալիզմը նույնանում աջ լինելու հետ, հետո էլի թող իրար նեղը գցեն դժվար հարցեր տալով․ դժվար հարցեր տալն ու էշ–էշ դեմագոգիան, իրար քրֆելը նույն բանը չեն‎։ Մեկ էլ ինչ կլինի, մարդու դեբիլի տեղ դրած մի բացատրի էլի, թե բա  գիտե՞ս ընդիմություն ունենալ, բազմակարծություն բան լավ բան ա  :LOL:  
Հա, ներկա ԱԺ–ում չկան հստակ ու ծայրահեղ հակադիր կողմնորոշման ուժեր, բայց հարցն էն ա, որ երբևէ չեն էլ եղել։ Հետևաբար անիմաստ ա խոսել էն մասին, թե «ընդդիմությունը մեռավ»։ Մինչև էդ ուղղակի մի հատ անգաղափար կրիմինալ բանդա էր իշխանական մեծամասնությունը, որ ինչ ուզում անում էր, հանուն իր անխափան գռփելու պետք եղած ժամանակ մթոմ պահպանողական գաղափարներով էր դեմագոգիա անում, թե պետք լիներ թույն պրոգրեսիվի ձև կբռնեին (ոնց Վիգենը պահի տակ ԼԳԲԹ ակտիվիստ դառավ), ու կար ընդդիմություն, որ էդ կրիմինալ բանդային կպած քրֆում էր, ինչը էդ կրիմինալ բանդայի տնգլին էլ չէր։ ՈՒ էս ամենի մեջ ոչ մի գաղափարական բան չկար։ Միակ գաղափարական սկզբունքը թալանչի ա/ծախված ա թե ծախված չի-ն էր։ Եթե քո պատկերացրած ընդդիմությունը էն ա, որ Նիկոլին ընդդիմություն Շարմազանովը լինի, որ էշ–էշ դուրս տա, դեմագոգիա անի, էնքան որ սևացնի իշխանությանը, ինչ ասեմ, ուրեմն դու բան չես հասկանում թե որն ա ընդհանրապես ընդդիմության իմաստը։ Հակադրվելը հո ինքնանպատակ չի։ Մինչդեռ հիմա գոնե մի քիչ հույս կա, որ ավելի ինտելեկտուալ, բովանդակային քննադատություններ կլինեն։ 
Մի խոսքով ասածս էն ա, որ եթե նախկինի հետ ենք համեմատում, ապա ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը մեռավ, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ միանշանակ պրոգրես ա էս նոր ԱԺ–ը նախորդի համեմատ‎‎։ Հա, որ ՔՈ–ն լիներ ԱԺ–ում, կարող ա ավելի լավ լիներ էդ առումով (ենթադրելով, որ ՔՈ–ն ընդգծված ձախ կողմնորոշման ու չծախված ուժ ա ), բայց դե հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչ խորը ցեխի մեջից ենք դուրս գալիս, միամտություն կլիներ ակնկալելը, որ միանգամից ընտիր գաղափարական ու բալանսավորված ԱԺ պիտի ձևավորվեր։

----------

ivy (12.12.2018), Life (12.12.2018), Արամ (12.12.2018), Հայկօ (12.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2018), Շինարար (12.12.2018), Տրիբուն (12.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ ՔՈ֊ի մարդկանց չճանաչելը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ընդհանրապես չես հետևել քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներին։ ՔՈ֊ի մեծ մասը հենց փողոցից դուրս էկած ակտիվիստների խումբ ա, որը երկար տարիներ փողոցում թրծվել ա։ Մաշտոցի պուրակի ու այլ քաղաքացիական հաջողությունների համար հենց ՔՈ֊ի պետք ա շնորհակալություն հայտնել։ Էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչ հսկայական դերակատարում են ունեցել հեղափոխության ժամանակ։ Գիտե՞ս, որ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքը վ ՔՈ֊ի մարդիկ էին կառավարում։ Աշխարհում նախադեպը չկա, որ ուրիշ որևէ մեկը ֆեյք նյուզի դեմն էնպես առնի, ինչպես Հայաստանում հեղափոխության ժամանակ էր արվում։ Երբևէ քեզ հարց տվե՞լ ես, թե դա ոնց էր լինում։ Դու գիտե՞ս, որ հեղափոխության ժամանակ փակվելիք փողոցների քարտեզ ա էղել։ Գիտե՞ս ովքեր են էդ քարտեզի հեղինակները։ 
> 
> 
> Այսինքն, եթե էս մարդիկ համեստ են, ու դուրս չեն գալիս, գոռում՝ մենք էս արեցինք, էն արեցինք, ուրեմն պեչատում ես, թե իրանց չգիտես, ուրեմն պիտի ԱԺ֊ում չլինեն։ Ու Սուրոն լավ հարց տվեց կլասիկին, թե ու՞ր էիր հեղափոխության ժամանակ։ Հեղափոխության ժամանակ կլասիկ քաղաքական գործիչը տրնգի էր անում, ու չէր հասկացվում՝ էս կողմ ա, թե էն կողմ, կարաս ակումբը փորփրես, գտնես մեջբերումները։ Իսկ հիմա հեղափոխությունն իրանով ա անում։


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, ես ոչ թե ընդամենը հետևել եմ, այլ հաճախ մասնակցել եմ քաղաքացիական ակտիվիզմին։  :Tongue:  ՖԲ–ում ընկերներիս կեսը տարբեր թեմաներով քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ են․ Նույն մաշտոցի պուրակի պաշտպանության կազմակերպիչների մեծ մասին անձամբ եմ ճանաչում, առնչվել եմ հենց քաղաքացիական ակտիվիզմի շրջանակներում։ Դու ՔՈ–ի մի քանի ջահելների գիտես ու քեզ թվում ա հենց իրանք են, որ կան, բայց էդ ձևի քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստների տարբեր խմբեր են եղել ու ոչ միշտ են էդ խմբերը միասին գործել կամ նույն խնդիրներով զբաղվել։ Օրինակ մեկը բնապահպանական թեմաներով իրարից անկախ լիքը տարբեր թայֆեք կային, որ որ որոշ դեպքերում իրար հետ համագործակցում էին, բայց ոչ միշտ ա, որ իրարից խաբար էին։ ՈՒ տենց լիքը տարբեր թեմաներով։ 
Հեղափոխության ժամանակ էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, կարող ա ՔՈ–ենք լիքը վիզ էին դնում ճամփեք փակել, ֆեյք նյուզի դեմ պայքար բան, բայց էլի, սխալ ա սաղ հեղափոխությունը իրանց վերագրելը, որովհետև հենց մեկը իմ ֆեյսբուք ֆիդում լիքը իրար հետ կապ չունեցող մարդկանց եմ տեսել, որ ճամփա փակել էին կազմակերպում, «քարտեզներ էին գծում»։ Բա հեղափոխությունը հենց էնքանով էր համաժողովրդական, որ լիքը կազմակերպիչներ կային, ամեն մեկը իրա փայ իրա կռուգներում կազմակերպում էր փողոցային ու մեդիա պայքարը։ Հա, լավ են արել ՔՈ–ենք, որ ակտիվ մասնակցել են, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ սաղ հեղափոխության գլխավոր ճարտարապետը իրանք էին: Քիչ ա մնում համոզես, որ Նիկոլի թրաշի ու սելֆի սթիքի մոմենտն էլ էին իրանք նախագծել  :LOL:  
88–ի շարժումն էլ էր տենց․ ում հետ խոսում ես, պարզվում ա ինքն առանցքային նշանակություն ա ունեցել շարժման մեջ, իրականում հիմնականում ճիշտ էլ ասում են է, իսկապես տենց ա, ուղղակի ամեն մեկը, որ մյուսների արածից տեղյակ չի, իրանց թվում ա թե հենց իրանք էին որ կային, մինչդեռ տենց կարևորագույն նշանակություն շատ–շատերն են ունեցել, ամեն մեկն իր տեղում։  :Smile: 


ՈՒ վերջապես, ՔՈ–ն կարող ա շատ կարևոր դեր ունեցած, երկար տարիների ակտիվ ու էֆեկտիվ քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ լինեն, բայց քաղաքացիական ակտիվիզմը ու քաղաքականությունը նույն բանը չեն։ Որպես քաղաքական գործիչներ, կուսակցություն իրանք նոր են բուսնել, ու դեռ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով իրանց հաջող կդրսևորեն որպես կուսակցություն։ Փաստը էն ա, որ բացի որոշ նեղ հիփստեր կռուգներից, իրանց ժողովուրդը չի ճանաչում, չի տեսել քաղաքականության մեջ, որ հասկանա ինչքանով կարելի ա վստահել․ շատերը իրանց դեմքները առաջին անգամ էն հեռուստաբանավեճի ժամանակ տեսան, սկի ոչ էլ առանձնապես կարողացան իրանց գաղափարներն ու մոտեցումները մարդկանց լսելի ու հասկանալի դարձնեն։ Հա, թղթի վրա ձախ կողմնորոշման ուժ են, դաշնակներն էլ են թղթի վրա ձախ, բայց փաստացի լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Մի խոսքով, ժամանակ ա պետք, որ իրանք որպես քաղաքական ուժ կայանան։
Իրականում ես շատ ուրախ եմ է, որ ՔՈ–ի պես կուսակցություն ա ձևավորվել ու էլի մալադեց, որ ընտրություններից 5 պակաս որպես կուսակցություն գրանցվելով էդքան ձեն հավաքեցին։ Չնայած իրանց ձեների մի մասը կարծում եմ իրականում Նիկոլի համակիրներն են, որ մտածելով, որ մեկ ա Նիկոլը մեծամասնություն ա լինելու, ուղղակի որևէ ընդդիմադիր ուժ էին փնտրում։ Բայց էլի մալադեց, որ տենց մտածողներին կարողացան իրանց կողմը տանել։
ՈՒղղակի դու էլի իրավիճակը ապոկալիպտիկ ես ներկայացնում, թե բա հայ–հույ, ՔՈ–ն ԱԺ–ում չկա, ընդդիմությունը մեռավ։ Չէ, չի մեռել, ընդհակառակը՝ գաղափարական ընդդիմությունը նոր ա ծնվել․ առաջին երերուն քայլերն ա անում  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (14.12.2018), ivy (12.12.2018), John (13.12.2018), Life (12.12.2018), Mephistopheles (12.12.2018), Արամ (12.12.2018), Գաղթական (12.12.2018), Հայկօ (12.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2018), Շինարար (12.12.2018), Տրիբուն (12.12.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հենց էն պահից սկսած, երբ փողը մարդու բարեկեցությունից կարևոր ա դառնում, գործ ենք ունենում աջ գաղափարների հետ։ Իսկ նախարարությունների կրճատումը ենթադրում ա, որ հարյուրավոր մարդիկ գործազուրկ են մնալու, հարյուրավոր ընտանիքներ մնալու են առանց եկամուտի։ Ի՞նչ ա արվելու էդ մարդկանց հետ։ Նիկոլն ասելու ա՝ ծույլ են, դրա համա՞ր գործ չունեն։


Հա, մեկ էլ սովետում էր տենց որ, միլիոնավոր մարդիկ էնքան որ գործի էին գնում, որ փող ստանան, ոչ մեկ գործազուրկ չլինի, բայց ոչ մեկի օգտակար բան չէին անում։ Թե սովետի տնտեսության հետ ինչ եղավ, բոլորս գիտենք  :Smile: 
Աշխարհի ամենամեծ դեբիլությունն ա անիմաստ ուռճացված բյուրոկրատական ստրուկտուրաներ պահել, ինչ ա թե մարդիկ գործ ունենան։ Չաշխատող, ոչ էֆեկտիվ կառույցները կրճատելով կարելի ա խնայված ռեսուրսը հենց էդ նույն մարդկանց բարորության համար ավելի էֆեկտիվ օգտագործել։ Ի վերջո էդ կրճատված գումարը Նիկոլի ջեբը չի գնալու – պետական գանձարան ա գնում ժողովրդի այլ կարիքների համար օգտագործվելու։ 
ՈՒ հետաքրքիր ա, ասենք ինչի՞ց ես եզրակացրել, որ հենց տենց մի օրում հարյուրավոր աշխատողների կրճատելու են փաստի առաջ կանգնացնեն։
Հարցնում ես․ «պատճառ կա՞ տենց չկարծելու»‎։ Հա, լիքը պատճառ կա տենց չկարծելու․ սովորաբար ոչ ոք մի օրում մի քանի նախարարություն չի փակում ու հարյուրավոր մարդկանց անգործ թողում։ Որ ուզեն էլ չեն կարա մի օրում էդ եքա համակարգը կրճատեն ու հետն էլ գործառույթները մյուս նախարարություններում ներառեն։ 
Նենց որ ավելի խելամիտ հարցը կլինի․ պատճառ կա՞ տենց կարծելու։ Մինչև հիմա նոր կառավարության որևէ գործողություն տեսել ե՞ս, որ տենց հարյուրավոր մարդկանց փաստի առաջ կանգնացրած լինի։ Մենակ թե խոպանչիների հարկվելը չհիշես․ հլը որ ոչ մի խոպանչի չի հարկվել։  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (12.12.2018), John (13.12.2018), Life (12.12.2018), Հայկօ (12.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2018), Շինարար (12.12.2018), Տրիբուն (12.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ պատճառ կա՞ տենց չկարծելու։


Իհարկե կա ․․․ աշխահում տենց նախադեպ չկա, որ բռնեն ու մի գիշերվա մեջ պետակա ծառայողների մեծ մասին գործից հանեն ու գործազուրկ թողնեն։ Նիկոլն էլ, ինչքան էլ որ քեզ հավատանք, որ շատ աջական ա, կներես, բայց չենք հավատում, որ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի, կամ վարչապետ ա դառնում, որ մարդկանց հետ BDSM անի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա պետական ապառատաը օխտիմալացնելուն, էտ շատ լավ գաղափար ա։ Սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր պատական ապառատի ահագին մասը սարքած ա կոնկրետ մարդկանց ամբիցիաների ու լիքը խնամի բարեկամների գործի տեղավորելու համար։ Ուռճացված պետական ապառատը վաղ թե ուշ բերում ա լուրջ պրոբլեմների․ Հունաստանի պարտային ճգնաժամի հիմնական պատճառներցի մեկն էլ հենց էտ էր որ դեռ էտ ա մնում։ 

Բայց էտ պրոցեսը ահագին ժամանակ ա քաշելու, եթե ուզում են նորմալ անեն։ Իսկ ես պատճառ չունեմ ենթադրելու, որ չեն ուզում նորմալ անեն։

----------

Chuk (13.12.2018), ivy (12.12.2018), Lion (12.12.2018), Արշակ (12.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս տեսել ե՞ք: Քեֆս բերեց: ԲՀԿ-ի ու ֆեյքերով քարոզարշավի մասին ա, թե ոնց են մարդկանց հավաքագրում, ինչքան են վճարում, ոնց ա աշխատում էդ ամեն ինչը, անուն առ անուն, թվերով, սքրինշոթներով, ամեն ինչով: Հոյակապ լրագրողական գործ ա:

*Վահե Էնֆիաջյանը և ԲՀԿ ֆեյքերի բանակը Ֆեյսբուքում*




> «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունն իր նախընտրական քարոզարշավի ժամանակ օգտագործել է թվով 390 ֆեյսբուքյան կեղծ հաշիվներ` ֆեյքեր, համացանցում բարձր սատարում ունենալու տպավորություն ստեղծելու նպատակով։
> 
> Այս ֆեյքերը կառավարել են ԲՀԿ-ին կից երիտասարդական մի շարք կազմակերպությունների անդամներ՝ մեկ անձը 5 ֆեյք սկզբունքով։
> 
> «Իրազեկ քաղաքացիների միավորում» հասարակական կազմակերպության փաստերի ստուգման թիմի անդամներից մեկին հաջողվել է «աշխատանքի անցնել» այդ կառույցներից մեկում, ինչի արդյունքում մենք կարողացել ենք պարզել այն ամենը, ինչը կներկայացնենք ստորև...

----------

Freeman (13.12.2018), ivy (12.12.2018), Աթեիստ (13.12.2018), Արշակ (12.12.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2018), Տրիբուն (12.12.2018)

----------


## ivy

«ֆեյքապահներ» ։))

----------


## Գաղթական

Բլին, ամսական 15.5 հազար $ ծախսեն, որ ֆեյքերն իրանց համար քոմենթ գրեն ու շեյր անեն...

Խի էլի...

Մի քանի ամիսը մեկ՝ էդ ամիսներին ֆեյքերի վրա ծախսվող գումարի փոխարեն, սահմանամերձ գյուղերում դպրոց ու առաջին օգնության կենտրոններ վերականգնեին՝ ավելի լավ ռեկլամ չէ՞ր լինի...

----------


## Gayl

> Բլին, ամսական 15.5 հազար $ ծախսեն, որ ֆեյքերն իրանց համար քոմենթ գրեն ու շեյր անեն...
> 
> Խի էլի...
> 
> Մի քանի ամիսը մեկ՝ էդ ամիսներին ֆեյքերի վրա ծախսվող գումարի փոխարեն, սահմանամերձ գյուղերում դպրոց ու առաջին օգնության կենտրոններ վերականգնեին՝ ավելի լավ ռեկլամ չէ՞ր լինի...


Հարյուրավոր ֆեյքեր էդ փողով ընտանիք են պահում :Xeloq:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հարյուրավոր ֆեյքեր էդ փողով ընտանիք են պահում


Լավ են անում՝ պահում են..

Ասածս էդ գումարը հատկացնողին էր վերաբերվում՝ դրա ծախսման էֆեկտիվության տեսանկյունից:

Թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե էդ ֆեյքատերերի գործազրկությամբ ու նրանց ընտանիքների բարօրրությամբ էին առաջնորդվում պատվիրատուները ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոնց ֆռում ենք, զիբիլից չենք պրծնում։ 

Ուռուգլոխը մանդատ ստանալուն չի մասնակցել, պալոժ չի․ 




> Անդրադառնալով հանգամանքին, որ մանդատների հանձնման արարողությանը ներկա չէր կուսակցության նախագահ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը՝ Տոնոյանն ասաց, որ նա ավելի վաղ պլանավորված միջոցառումներ է ունեցել:


Ու էսքանից հետո ԱԺ փոխնախագահի պաշտոնը ԲՀԿ-ին, արա խի՞, որ մեղքներիս համար  :Bad:

----------

boooooooom (10.01.2019), Chuk (14.01.2019), Գաղթական (10.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

էս թեման ոնց-որ արդեն ակտուալությունը կորցրելա ու նոր թեմա պետք՝ նոր խորհրդարանի համար:
Բայց առայժմ էստեղ գցեմ՝ նոր թեմայի առաջին գրառումը երկար-բարակ ինֆորմատիվ չձևակերպեու համար )))

 ԱԺ պատգամավորը Պողոս Առաքյալին մեջբերելիս պատահաբար կանչեց Լյուցիֆերին

----------

Progart (14.01.2019), Աթեիստ (14.01.2019), Տրիբուն (15.01.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց ֆռում ենք, զիբիլից չենք պրծնում։ 
> 
> Ուռուգլոխը մանդատ ստանալուն չի մասնակցել, պալոժ չի․ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ու էսքանից հետո ԱԺ փոխնախագահի պաշտոնը ԲՀԿ-ին, արա խի՞, որ մեղքներիս համար


Կոնկրետ չի դզում ((

----------

Հայկօ (15.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր սաղ օրը կատաղած եմ. մի կողմից «Իմ քայլի» վրա, որ բոլորին ստիպեցին նույն կերպ ընտրել, մյուս կողմից էլ Արսեն Թորոսյանի, որը ժամանակին շատ ակտիվ աթեիստ էր, ու հա պայքարում էր եկեղեցուն դպրոցից դուրս շպրտելու համար, հիմա որ ընկերը ԿԳՆ ա, հերիք չի էդ ուղղությամբ ոչ մի քայլ չեմ տեսնում, էսօր էլ ԱԺ-ում ինչ որ Գարեգին ԲՏ-ի համար հելել կանգնել ա, որտև «բոլորը կանգնել են»։

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (16.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, մի մեղադրիր Գարեգինի պահով - սիմվոլի համար է կանգնել, ինքը, որպես պտական պաշտոնյա, պետք է հարգի սիմվոլը...

----------

Գաղթական (16.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, մի մեղադրիր Գարեգինի պահով - սիմվոլի համար է կանգնել, ինքը, որպես պտական պաշտոնյա, պետք է հարգի սիմվոլը...


Ինքը՝ որպես պետական պաշտոնյա, նպաստում է սիմվոլի կայացմանն ու արժևորմանը:
Հարգանքը պիտի-ով չի լինում: Քո արժեհամակարգին դեմ է, մի՛ կանգնիր ու սեփական վարքով օրինակ ծառայիր ոչ ոհմակային մտածողության զարգացման համար:

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (16.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019), Շինարար (16.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, մի մեղադրիր Գարեգինի պահով - սիմվոլի համար է կանգնել, ինքը, որպես պտական պաշտոնյա, պետք է հարգի սիմվոլը...


Երեկ էլի էս փաստարկը բերեցին, բայց Գարեգինը պետական սիմվոլ չի։
Իրա ու պետական ապարատի կապը արհեստական ա։

Այլ կերպ ասած ինքը սիմվոլ ա ՄԻԱՅՆ քրիստոնյաների համար։

----------

Progart (16.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

ՀՀ հայերի ազգային պետականությունն է, վերջին հաշվով այդպես է, կաթողիկոսն էլ հայերի մեծամասնությունը կազմող քրիստոնեության երկնային սիմվոլն է: Կարծում եմ ճիշտ է արել, դեմ չեմ այլ կարծիքներին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թող Արսենի արած ամենամեծ սխալը էդ լինի։
Աթեիստի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ էդ կապն արհեստական ա, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ անհանգստացնում ա ոչ թե Արսենի չկանգնելը, այլ կաթողիկոսին ընդհանրապես էնտեղ հրավիրելը. փաստորեն, հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը շարունակում ա նույն կղերական պետություն մնալը։ Իսկ եթե մյուսները կանգնում են, ավելի լավ ա՝ ինքն էլ կանգնի, որ ՀՀԿ֊ական ոհմակը հիմա էլ Արսենին չհոշոտի։

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), Lion (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Թող Արսենի արած ամենամեծ սխալը էդ լինի։
> Աթեիստի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ էդ կապն արհեստական ա, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ անհանգստացնում ա ոչ թե Արսենի չկանգնելը, այլ կաթողիկոսին ընդհանրապես էնտեղ հրավիրելը. փաստորեն, հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը շարունակում ա նույն կղերական պետություն մնալը։ Իսկ եթե մյուսները կանգնում են, ավելի լավ ա՝ ինքն էլ կանգնի, որ ՀՀԿ֊ական ոհմակը հիմա էլ Արսենին չհոշոտի։


ՀՀԿ ոհմակի գործողությունները մեզ դեռ հուզո՞ւմ են: Նույնիսկ իրենց մահը օֆիցիալ ձևով գրանցելուց հետո էլ չազատվեցի՞նք էս հարցից: Հիմա էլ փաստորեն ուրվականից ենք վախենում: 
Էհ նույն ձևով էլ կարող ենք ասել, որ կաթողիկոսին չհրավիրելը կարող էր ՀՀԿ-ական ոհմակի համար նյութ դառնալ: Բայց դա ինչի՞ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկին ընդհանրապես հուզի: 
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ կաթողիկոսի ներկայության մասին գրածիդ հետ. ոչ մի կերպ չենք ուզում հասկանալ, որ պետությունն ու եկեղեցին իրարից անկախ մարմիններ են:

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա:
ՈՒ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ՀԱԵ հետևորդ են:
Ոնց էլ ֆռաս՝ սրանից չես կարող փախնել:

Մարդ ինչին ուզում է կարող է հավատալ՝ լինելով աթեիստ կամ թեկուզ մահմեդական՝ հանդիսանալով ՀՀ քաղաքացի կամ ուղղակի գտնվելով վերջինիս տարածքում:
ՈՒ պետությունը պարտավորա հարգել ու պաշտպանել էդ մարդու իրավունքներն ու ընտրության ազատությունը՝ նույն կերպ նաև փոխադարձ տարրական հարգանք ակնկալելով:

Հիմա քրիստոնյա երկրում ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսին (անկախ նրա անձից) կանչել են նոր խորհրդարանի առաջին նիստն օրհնելու:
Սա առավել քան նորմալա:
ՈՒ աթեիստ նախարարը վերա կացել բոլորի հետ կանգնելա ու շատ էլ լավա արել:
Ըստ իս դա ոչ թե իր սկզբունքներին դեմ գնալա, այլ՝ ընդամենը հարգանքի տուրքի մատուցում հանդեպ էն պետության պետական կրոնի, որին ինքը ծառայումա:

----------

Lion (16.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա:
> ՈՒ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ՀԱԵ հետևորդ են:
> Ոնց էլ ֆռաս՝ սրանից չես կարող փախնել:
> 
> Մարդ ինչին ուզում է կարող է հավատալ՝ լինելով աթեիստ կամ թեկուզ մահմեդական՝ հանդիսանալով ՀՀ քաղաքացի կամ ուղղակի գտնվելով վերջինիս տարածքում:
> ՈՒ պետությունը պարտավորա հարգել ու պաշտպանել էդ մարդու իրավունքներն ու ընտրության ազատությունը՝ նույն կերպ նաև փոխադարձ տարրական հարգանք ակնկալելով:
> 
> Հիմա քրիստոնյա երկրում ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսին (անկախ նրա անձից) կանչել են նոր խորհրդարանի առաջին նիստն օրհնելու:
> Սա առավել քան նորմալա:
> ...


Առաջին պնդումն անհիմն ա ու սխալ։

Մնացած տեքստը դրա վրայա հիմնված, հետևաբար սխալ ա։

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), ivy (16.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Rammstein (16.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՀՀԿ ոհմակի գործողությունները մեզ դեռ հուզո՞ւմ են: Նույնիսկ իրենց մահը օֆիցիալ ձևով գրանցելուց հետո էլ չազատվեցի՞նք էս հարցից: Հիմա էլ փաստորեն ուրվականից ենք վախենում: 
> Էհ նույն ձևով էլ կարող ենք ասել, որ կաթողիկոսին չհրավիրելը կարող էր ՀՀԿ-ական ոհմակի համար նյութ դառնալ: Բայց դա ինչի՞ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկին ընդհանրապես հուզի: 
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ կաթողիկոսի ներկայության մասին գրածիդ հետ. ոչ մի կերպ չենք ուզում հասկանալ, որ պետությունն ու եկեղեցին իրարից անկախ մարմիններ են:


Ցավոք մեդիադաշտում իրանք շատ հզոր են ու լավ մանիպուլայցիաներ են անում։

Բայց պետք ա նաև ոչ պոպուլիստական քայլեր անել, նորմալ բացատրելով։
Գարեգինի ներկայությունը էշություն էր։

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա:


Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետությունը չունի պետական կրոն:
Քրիստոնեությունը հռչակվել է՝ որպես պետական կրոն 301 թվականին, և քրիստոնեության գերակշիռ ուժը մինչ օրս էլ մնացել է Հայաստանում, սակայն Հայաստանն այսօր աշխարհիկ պետություն է և չի կարող կրոնացված լինել: Պետությունն ու եկեղեցին իրարից անջատ մարմիններ են:

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Առաջին պնդումն անհիմն ա ու սխալ։
> 
> Մնացած տեքստը դրա վրայա հիմնված, հետևաբար սխալ ա։
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Ըհը, շատ կառուցողական քննարկում ստացվեց )))

«Պնդումը, թե ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա՝ անհիմնա ու սխալ:
Հետևաբար և սխալա այն, որ պետությունը պարտավորա այլադավանների իրավունքները պաշտպանել»...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ըհը, շատ կառուցողական քննարկում ստացվեց )))
> 
> «Պնդումը, թե ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա՝ անհիմնա ու սխալ:
> Հետևաբար և սխալա այն, որ պետությունը պարտավորա այլադավանների իրավունքները պաշտպանել»...


Կեղծ պնդման վրա հիմնված ի՞նչ քննարկում ես ուզում ։)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կեղծ պնդման վրա հիմնված ի՞նչ քննարկում ես ուզում ։)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Ինձ թվաց, թե դու ես քննարկում ուզում )))
Բարձրացրածդ հարցի շուրջ կարծիք հայտնեցի:
Բայց լավ՝ կեղծ էր, կեղծ էր.. չխանգարեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀՀԿ ոհմակի գործողությունները մեզ դեռ հուզո՞ւմ են: Նույնիսկ իրենց մահը օֆիցիալ ձևով գրանցելուց հետո էլ չազատվեցի՞նք էս հարցից: Հիմա էլ փաստորեն ուրվականից ենք վախենում: 
> Էհ նույն ձևով էլ կարող ենք ասել, որ կաթողիկոսին չհրավիրելը կարող էր ՀՀԿ-ական ոհմակի համար նյութ դառնալ: Բայց դա ինչի՞ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկին ընդհանրապես հուզի: 
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ կաթողիկոսի ներկայության մասին գրածիդ հետ. ոչ մի կերպ չենք ուզում հասկանալ, որ պետությունն ու եկեղեցին իրարից անկախ մարմիններ են:


Մեզ կարող ա չհուզեն, բայց էն մարդուն, ով դրա պոտենցիալ թիրախ ա, կարա հուզի։ Իսկ ոհմակ ասելով ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչներին նկատի ունեմ, այլ քարոզչամեքենան իրա ֆեյքերի աստղաբույլով հանդերձ։ Ու փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էդ ոհմակի մոտ շատ լավ ա ստացվում զանազան հրաժարականների կամ մարդկանց հոգեկան տրավմայի հասցնելը։Նենց որ եթե Նիկոլը չի բարեհաճել Գարեգին ԲՏ֊ին ասի՝ մի արի, պետք չի մի նախարարի մեղադրել, որ ինքը կանգնել ա։ Թե չէ սա էն ԼԳԲՏ հարցերի շարքից ա, որ ՀՀԿ ոհմակին չկատաղացնելու ու լայն զանգվածներին դուր գալու համար էս կամ էն քայլն ա արվում, հետո էլ Արսենն անկապ մեղադրվում ա, որ կանգնել ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էլի ուզում եմ քննարկում։
Բայց դու նույն հաջողությամբ կարայիր գրեիր, Գարեգինը հայ ազգի ստեղծողն ա, հարգանքի արժանի ա։
Էդ ինֆորմացիան ի սկզբանե սուտ ա։

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էլի ուզում եմ քննարկում։
> Բայց դու նույն հաջողությամբ կարայիր գրեիր, Գարեգինը հայ ազգի ստեղծողն ա, հարգանքի արժանի ա։
> Էդ ինֆորմացիան ի սկզբանե սուտ ա։
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես գրում )))

Գարեգինի անձի շուրջ լիքը խոսակցություններ են պտտվում՝ օքեյ:
Ես դրանք ոչ հաստատելով ու ոչ ժխտելով գրել եմ, որ ինքը ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսնա:
Տենցա էդ մարդու պաշտոնը կոչվում, թեկուզ և բոլոր հայերը չի որ քրիստոնյա են և/կամ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ:

----------


## Lion

> ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեություննա:
> ՈՒ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ՀԱԵ հետևորդ են:
> Ոնց էլ ֆռաս՝ սրանից չես կարող փախնել:
> 
> Մարդ ինչին ուզում է կարող է հավատալ՝ լինելով աթեիստ կամ թեկուզ մահմեդական՝ հանդիսանալով ՀՀ քաղաքացի կամ ուղղակի գտնվելով վերջինիս տարածքում:
> ՈՒ պետությունը պարտավորա հարգել ու պաշտպանել էդ մարդու իրավունքներն ու ընտրության ազատությունը՝ նույն կերպ նաև փոխադարձ տարրական հարգանք ակնկալելով:
> 
> Հիմա քրիստոնյա երկրում ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսին (անկախ նրա անձից) կանչել են նոր խորհրդարանի առաջին նիստն օրհնելու:
> Սա առավել քան նորմալա:
> ...


Միանում եմ: Հասկացանք, աշխարհիկ պետություն ենք, բայց ունենք անցած ուղի, որը մեր ազգային դիմագծի մի մասն է: Նույն կերպ, ի դեպ, կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին առանձնահատուկ դեր ունի առաջադեմ եվրոպական շատ պետություններում ու դա ամրագրված է օրենսդրորեն - օրինակ, Իսպանիա:

Ահա Իսպանիայի սահմանադրության 16-րդ հոդվածը, տեսեք ինչ գեղեցիկ է գրված.

Статья 16.
1. Гарантируется свобода идеологии, вероисповедания и отправления культа, осуществляемых индивидами и их сообществами без каких-либо ограничений, кроме тех, которые необходимы для поддержания общественного порядка, охраняемого законом.
2. Никто не может быть обязан объявлять о своей идеологии, религии и верованиях.
*3. Никакое верование не может иметь характера государственной религии. Публичные власти должны принимать во внимание религиозные верования испанского общества и поддерживать вытекающие из этого отношения сотрудничества с католической церковью и другими конфессиями.*

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԱԺ առաջին նիստին կաթողիկոսի մասնակցելը ահագին սիրուն ավանդույթ ա։ Մենք պետականության ու պետական ինստիտուտների հետ կապված ավանդույթներ չունենք, նենց որ մի եկու անվնասը չեն խանգարի։ Սիմվոլիկայա էլի, ոչ մեկին վնաս չի։ Ոտքի կանգնելն էլ տարրակն էտիկետ ա, որը ԱԺ պատգամավորը պետք ա պահպանի։ Իրանց գառաժը չի, որ ուզենա նստի ուզենա կանգնի; պետության ամենակարևոր ինստիտուտն ա։ 

Իսկ էտ հարցը բռնել ու քրիստոյնա, աթեիստ, մուսուլմանի հետ կապելը աբսուրդ ա։ ՀՀ գերբի վրա կենտրոնում Նոյան Տապանն ա, կողքերից էլ երկու հատ խաչ կա։ Հիմա ով քրիստոնյա չի կամ աթեիստ ա պիտի չհարգի՞ գերբը։

----------

Lion (16.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հավեսի համար կարաք ՄԹ պառլամենտի առաջին նիստը նայեք  :LOL:  Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ թագուհին համ էլ բողոքական-անգլիկանների եկեղեցու գլուխն ա, կաթողիկոսն ա էլի։ Բնակչության կեսից քիչն ա բողոքական երևի, մնացածը կաթոլիկ, մուսուլման, մի լիքը մարդ էլ հաստատ աթեիստ, Հայաստանից շատ, ու պառլմենտում հաստատ բոլորից էլ կա։

----------


## ivy

> ԱԺ առաջին նիստին կաթողիկոսի մասնակցելը ահագին սիրուն ավանդույթ ա։


Ինչո՞վ ա սիրուն:
Սենց բաների վատը չենք տեսնում, որովհետև մեզ թվում է, որ եթե երկրում գերակշռող մասը քրիստոնյա են կամ հարցին անտարբեր, ուրեմն խնդիր չկա: Դե սիմվոլիկ ա էլի իրա համար, թող ըլնի:
Տենց չի:
Կրոնը պետական կառույց բերել ոչ մի դռնով, պատուհանով ու նույնիսկ օդանցքով չի կարելի: Մի ապուշություն էլ գերբի վրայի սիմվոլներն են:
Բավարիայում շատ խելոք մեկը առաջարկում էր տների մուտքերին խաչ կախել՝ որպես «անմեղ սիմվոլիկա»: Իրականում սա մուսուլմանների դեմ արվող քայլ էր, ու էդ առաջարկողին էլ, իր առաջարկն էլ հեռու ուղարկեցին: Ասում են՝ իսլամը տեղ չունի մեր պետության մեջ, էհ ինչքան իսլամը չունի, էնքան էլ քրիստոնեությունը ու ցանկացած այլ կրոն. կրոնը ու հավատը ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն է, ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով առաջ մղվող զենք կամ օրհնություն: 
Մենք սա չենք զգում, քանի որ Հայաստանում բազմակրոնությունը կամ անկրոնությունը առանձնապես մեծ թեմա չի, բայց կրոնը ցանկացած ձևով պետության հետ անմիջականորեն կապելը անթույլատրելի է, որ կողմից էլ նայես, ու ինչ կրոն էլ լինի:

----------

boooooooom (16.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019), Շինարար (16.01.2019), Ուլուանա (22.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք սա չենք զգում, քանի որ Հայաստանում բազմակրոնությունը կամ անկրոնությունը առանձնապես մեծ թեմա չի, բայց կրոնը ցանկացած ձևով պետության հետ անմիջականորեն կապելը անթույլատրելի է, որ կողմից էլ նայես, ու ինչ կրոն էլ լինի:


Բա որ թեմա չի, ինչի եք զոռով թեմա սարքում: Ու ես չեմ հիշում դեպք, որ եկեղեցին պետության գործերին խառնված լինի. Ընդհակառակը, եկեղեցու կողմից  բացարձակ անտարբերություն ա եղել ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ: Գարեգինը որ պետության գործերին խառնվեր, հիմա ԱԺ շենքում գործող նամուսով սաունա կլիներ՝ իրա բորդելով:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մենք պետականության ու պետական ինստիտուտների հետ կապված ավանդույթներ չունենք,


Արդեն ունենք )))
ՈՒ դրանց թվում են թե՛ Խորհրդարանի առաջին նիստը կաթողիկոսի օրհնելը ու թե՛ նորընտիր նախագահի երդմնակալության արարողության ժամանակ Սահմանադրության հետ մեկտեղ Ավետարանի ներկայությունը:

Ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե սրա մեջ ինչ վտանգ են տեսնում ասենք Աթեիստը կամ Այվին, բայց էս երևույթները ոչ մի կերպ չեն նշանակում կրոնի խառնվելը պետական գործերին կամ հակառակը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե սրա մեջ ինչ վտանգ են տեսնում ասենք Աթեիստը կամ Այվին, բայց էս երևույթները ոչ մի կերպ չեն նշանակում կրոնի խառնվելը պետական գործերին կամ հակառակը:


Դե որ վտանգավոր լիներ, հիմա Շվեդիան, Դանիան ու Շվեցարիան հետամնաց կղերական պետություններ էին։ Երեքի դրոշն էլ խաչ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես գրում )))
> 
> Գարեգինի անձի շուրջ լիքը խոսակցություններ են պտտվում՝ օքեյ:
> Ես դրանք ոչ հաստատելով ու ոչ ժխտելով գրել եմ, որ ինքը ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսնա:
> Տենցա էդ մարդու պաշտոնը կոչվում, թեկուզ և բոլոր հայերը չի որ քրիստոնյա են և/կամ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ:


Եղբայր, Այվին պարզ հայերենով բացատրեց, *Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի պետական կրոն։
*Քո սաղ գրառումը հիմնված էր էս, ի սկզբանե սխալ պնդման վրա։

Դա պետական կրոն չի, ընդամենը մեծամասնությունն իրան համարում ա (էլի լրիվ անհիմն) էդ կրոնի հետևորդ։
Հիմա եթե վաղը մեկը ինչ որ ոչ պետական ինչ որ միավորում ստեղծի, անունն էլ դնի «ոչ ճաղատների միավորում», դրա ղեկավարն էլ կարա հայտարարի, որ ինքը հայաստանի բնակչության ճնշող մեծամասնության հետ կապ ունի, ուրեմն պտի իրան էն ԱԺ թողնեն, ու ոտքի կանգնեն։

Լրիվ նույն տրամաբանության մեջ ա։
Եկեղեցին պետական կառույց չի, Աժ-ում անելիք չունի, իրանց «տնօրենի» համար պատգամավորի կանգնելն էլ աննորմալ ա, իմ տեսանկյունից՝ ստորացուցիչ։


Հ.Գ.
Էն համբալը ոչ թե ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսն ա, այլ իրան հայտարարում ա ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս, ու սերժս կերել ա, թե ինքը իմ կաթողիկոսն ա։

----------

Progart (16.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եղբայր, Այվին պարզ հայերենով բացատրեց, *Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի պետական կրոն։
> *Քո սաղ գրառումը հիմնված էր էս, ի սկզբանե սխալ պնդման վրա։


Աթեիստ ջան Հայաստանում խղճի ու բազմակարծության ազատությունա ու դա շատ լավա, որ տենցա:





> Դա պետական կրոն չի, ընդամենը մեծամասնությունն իրան համարում ա (էլի լրիվ անհիմն) էդ կրոնի հետևորդ։


Արի նայենք, թե ինչա էս թեմայով ասում Սահմանադրությունը.




> ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն
> 
> Հոդված 18. Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին
> 
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:
> 
> 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու հարաբերությունները կարող են կարգավորվել օրենքով:


Այսինքն՝ այլ կրոնների, դավանանքների, հավատալիքների և այլն դերը չխոչնդոտելով՝ ընդգծվումա ՀԱԵ բացառիկ դերը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:

ՈՒ սա շատ կարևորա, քանի որ ուզես թե չուզես, մենք դարերով չենք ունեցել պետականություն, բայց ունեցել ենք եկեղեցի, որն իր շուրջը հավաքա պահել ժողովրդին ու ազգային ինքնության պահպանման միակ գործող կառույցնա եղել:

Չլիներ ՀԱԵ-ն՝ մեծ հավանականությամբ էսօր ընդհանրապես չէր լինի հայ ազգ, լեզու, մշակույթ, պետություն և այլն:
Վաղուց տարրալուծված կլինեինք այլոց մեջ:

Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ քո ընդհանուր մոտեցումը կրոնին, եկեղեցուն ու կաթողիկոսի անձին, բայց համարում եմ, որ չգնահատել մեր պատմության ընթացքում ՀԱԵ դերը առնվազն անշնորհակալ կլինի:

Առավել ևս անհարկի եմ համարում ՀԱԵ համեմատությունը «վաղը ստեղծվելիք ոչ ճաղատների միության հետ» )))

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդքան գրածիդ մեջ որտեղ էր որևէ կապ նշված պետական կառույցների հետ։
Էդ անտեր «պետական կրոն» արտահայտությունը հենց դրա համար են հանել։

Ասում են, հարց չկա ընդունում ենք, հարգում ենք (ով որ ընդունում ա), բայց *պետական չես*։

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչո՞վ ա սիրուն:
> Սենց բաների վատը չենք տեսնում, որովհետև մեզ թվում է, որ եթե երկրում գերակշռող մասը քրիստոնյա են կամ հարցին անտարբեր, ուրեմն խնդիր չկա: Դե սիմվոլիկ ա էլի իրա համար, թող ըլնի:
> Տենց չի:


Նրանով է սիրուն, որովհետև
*ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն
Հոդված 18. Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին
1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:*
Եվ հետո ՀՀ քաղաքացիների մեծ մասն իրեն քրիստոնեա է համարում:



> Կրոնը պետական կառույց բերել ոչ մի դռնով, պատուհանով ու նույնիսկ օդանցքով չի կարելի:


Կրոնը պետական կառույց չեն էլ մտցրել, կաթողիկոսին ԱԺ բերելն ու աղոթք ասելը պետական կառույց մտցնել չի նշանակում:



> Մի ապուշություն էլ գերբի վրայի սիմվոլներն են:


Այվի քեզ ո՞վ ա իրավունք տվել ՀՀ պետական զինանշանի սիմվոլներն անվանես ապուշություն: Չե՞ս մտածում, որ բազմաթիվ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են ակումբ մտնում ու կարդում և դա իրենց համար վիրավորական կարող է լինել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նրանով է սիրուն, որովհետև
> *ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն
> Հոդված 18. Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում:*
> Եվ հետո ՀՀ քաղաքացիների մեծ մասն իրեն քրիստոնեա է համարում:
> 
> *Կրոնը պետական կառույց չեն էլ մտցրել, կաթողիկոսին ԱԺ բերելն ու աղոթք ասելը պետական կառույց մտցնել չի նշանակում:*
> 
> Այվի քեզ ո՞վ ա իրավունք տվել ՀՀ պետական զինանշանի սիմվոլներն անվանես ապուշություն: Չե՞ս մտածում, որ բազմաթիվ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են ակումբ մտնում ու կարդում և դա իրենց համար վիրավորական կարող է լինել:


Դպրոցը պետական կառույց ա, տերտերին դպրոց բերելը հենց էդ էլ նշանակում ա։
Միջոցառումներին տերտերին բերելը հենց էդ էլ նշանակում ա։ 
Բոլոր պատգամավորներին մի չհարգված համբալի համար կանգնացնելը անարգանք ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդքան գրածիդ մեջ որտեղ էր որևէ կապ նշված պետական կառույցների հետ։
> Էդ անտեր «պետական կրոն» արտահայտությունը հենց դրա համար են հանել։
> 
> Ասում են, հարց չկա ընդունում ենք, հարգում ենք (ով որ ընդունում ա), բայց *պետական չես*։


ՈՒզում ես «ազգային կրոն» ասե՞նք:

Ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե Հայաստանը կրոնական պետությունա կամ ՀԱԵ-ն պետական կառույցա:

Էդպես կլիներ, եթե Խորհրդարանում ասենք մեկ կամ մի քանի աթոռ էլ կրոնավորներին տային:

Բայց Հայաստանում եկեղեցին կառավարության վրա ազդեցություն չունի ու ոչ էլ պետքա, որ ունենա:
Ընդամենը հայրապետին հրավիրել են նորըտիր խորհրդարանին իր տերունական աղոթքը հղելու ու պատգամավորներն էլ իրենց հարգանքի տուրքն են մատուցել, ընդ որում՝ ոչ թե կաթողիկոսի անձին (հակառակ դեպքում՝ ամբողջ ելույթը ոտնկայս կլսեին), այլ՝ «Հայր մեր»-ին:

----------


## Gayl

> Դպրոցը պետական կառույց ա, տերտերին դպրոց բերելը հենց էդ էլ նշանակում ա։
> Միջոցառումներին տերտերին բերելը հենց էդ էլ նշանակում ա։ 
> Բոլոր պատգամավորներին մի չհարգված համբալի համար կանգնացնելը անարգանք ա։


Լավ ա չասիր թաղումներին քահանա են բերում:
Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ եկեղեցին էլ վերաանվանեցին Սուրբ Գիրիգոր Լուսավորչի անվան ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ եկեղեցի:
Բա ազգը 1700 տարուց ավել քրիստոնեական եկեղեցով է սնվել ու դաստիարակվել, բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում լիներ: Էդ ես ու դու ենք աթեիստ, բայց չի նշանակում, որ քթիցդ էն կողմ չպիտի նայես:
Ամեն դեպքում քո պնդումից չի հետևում, որ պետական կառույց են մտել:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի քեզ ո՞վ ա իրավունք տվել ՀՀ պետական զինանշանի սիմվոլներն անվանես ապուշություն: Չե՞ս մտածում, որ բազմաթիվ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են ակումբ մտնում ու կարդում և դա իրենց համար վիրավորական կարող է լինել:


Ինչը որ ապուշություն եմ համարում, անվանում եմ ապուշություն. խոսքի ազատությունը յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է, ոչ միայն իմը:
Տեսականորեն վիրավորական կարող է լինել ցանկացած կարծիք, բայց քանի դեռ ես որևէ զրուցակցի անձնական վիրավորանք չեմ հասցրել, իմ վերահսկողության և պատասխանատվության դաշտից դուրս է, թե ով ինչ կզգա ինչը կարդալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2019), Շինարար (16.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժամանակին Հիսուսից հետո երկորդ մարդը Լֆիկն էր, կարա՞ իրա շոֆերը Աժ-ում սաղին ստիպի աղոթեն։
Կարամ վստահեցնեմ, որ ինքը Լֆիկի հետ ավելի մոտիկ ա, քան Գարեգին ԲՏ-ն Հիսուսի։  :Think: 

Խոսքը նույն կրոնի մասին ա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մեր եկեղեցին իրոք մեծ բացթողումներ է արել ու հիմա հասարակութան մեջ նման արձագանքը բնական է,կարծում եմ եթե Գարեգին Բ-ն բարձր վարկանիշ ունենար հասարակության մեջ նման խոսակցություններ չէին լինի:



> Էսօր սաղ օրը կատաղած եմ. մի կողմից «Իմ քայլի» վրա, որ բոլորին ստիպեցին նույն կերպ ընտրել, մյուս կողմից էլ Արսեն Թորոսյանի, որը ժամանակին շատ ակտիվ աթեիստ էր, ու հա պայքարում էր եկեղեցուն դպրոցից դուրս շպրտելու համար,* հիմա որ ընկերը ԿԳՆ ա, հերիք չի էդ ուղղությամբ ոչ մի քայլ չեմ տեսնում*, էսօր էլ ԱԺ-ում ինչ որ Գարեգին ԲՏ-ի համար հելել կանգնել ա, որտև «բոլորը կանգնել են»։


Աթեիստ ջան,էդ էր մնում պակաս առողջապահության նախարարը դրանով զբաղվեր,հազիվ ուզում ենք բառդակից դուրս գանք,որ ամեն մարդ իրա գործով զբաղվի,հետն էլ ընկերը լինելը տուտ պրիչյոմ:  :Shok: 



> Մի ապուշություն էլ գերբի վրայի սիմվոլներն են:


Այվի ջան,ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու գերմանացիների գերբի մասին տենց բան որ ասես էդտեղ ի՞նչ կլինի,բայց էդ հեչ,շատ վատ է,որ երկրում պետության խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ ոչ մի հարգանք չկա,իսկ հիմա հույս ունեմ,որ գրածդ ապուշության համար ներողություն կխնդրես :Ճ

----------

Gayl (16.01.2019), Lion (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (16.01.2019), Տրիբուն (16.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչը որ ապուշություն եմ համարում, անվանում եմ ապուշություն. խոսքի ազատությունը յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է, ոչ միայն իմը:
> Տեսականորեն վիրավորական կարող է լինել ցանկացած կարծիք, բայց քանի դեռ ես որևէ զրուցակցի անձնական վիրավորանք չեմ հասցրել, իմ վերահսկողության և պատասխանատվության դաշտից դուրս է, թե ով ինչ կզգա ինչը կարդալիս:


Այվի ջան մի անգամ խոսքիս ազատությունից օգտվեցի «աչքերդ լցրեցիր» (սևամորթներիրն նեգր էի անվանել,ոչ թե վիրավորելու նպատակով այլ նրա համար, որ նեգրոիդ ռասային են պատկանում), բա էդ ժամանակ մոռացել էիր, որ խոսքի ազատությունը միայն քոնը չի:
Կարա դուրդ չգա նաև համարես ապուշություն, բայց գրելուց առաջ կարելի է ավելի ճիշտ արտահայտվել, որովհետէ ՀՀ պետական զինանշանի մասին ես խոսում: 
Գերմանիայում սենց բաների համար կարողա նաև դատում են, չէ՞...աաաա չէ Գերմանիայի օրենքները սուրբ են, ոնց ասեն տենց ա:

----------

Lion (17.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այվի ջան,ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու գերմանացիների գերբի մասին տենց բան որ ասես էդտեղ ի՞նչ կլինի,բայց էդ հեչ,շատ վատ է,որ երկրում պետության խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ ոչ մի հարգանք չկա,իսկ հիմա հույս ունեմ,որ գրածդ ապուշության համար ներողություն կխնդրես :Ճ


Նիֆիգա սեբե։
Այսինքն Սերժի նախագահության վախտ իրան վիրավորելու համար էլ ես պտի՞ ներողություն խնդրեմ։ Էն էլ էր խորհրդանիշ։

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան,ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու գերմանացիների գերբի մասին տենց բան որ ասես էդտեղ ի՞նչ կլինի,բայց էդ հեչ,շատ վատ է,որ երկրում պետության խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ ոչ մի հարգանք չկա,իսկ հիմա հույս ունեմ,որ գրածդ ապուշության համար ներողություն կխնդրես :Ճ


Ոչինչ էլ չի լինի, ինչ պիտի լինի:
Հույսը լավ բան է:

----------


## Gayl

> Այվի ջան,ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու գերմանացիների գերբի մասին տենց բան որ ասես էդտեղ ի՞նչ կլինի,բայց էդ հեչ,շատ վատ է,որ երկրում պետության խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ ոչ մի հարգանք չկա,իսկ հիմա հույս ունեմ,որ գրածդ ապուշության համար ներողություն կխնդրես :Ճ


Գերմանիայում չի էլ կարա տենց բան ասի:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան մի անգամ խոսքիս ազատությունից օգտվեցի «աչքերդ լցրեցիր» (սևամորթներիրն նեգր էի անվանել,ոչ թե վիրավորելու նպատակով այլ նրա համար, որ նեգրոիդ ռասային են պատկանում), բա էդ ժամանակ մոռացել էիր, որ խոսքի ազատությունը միայն քոնը չի:
> Կարա դուրդ չգա նաև համարես ապուշություն, բայց գրելուց առաջ կարելի է ավելի ճիշտ արտահայտվել, որովհետէ ՀՀ պետական զինանշանի մասին ես խոսում: 
> Գերմանիայում սենց բաների համար կարողա նաև դատում են, չէ՞...աաաա չէ Գերմանիայի օրենքները սուրբ են, ոնց ասեն տենց ա:


Մի հատ էլ էս գրածիցդ աչքերս լցվեցին:
Ու շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Նիֆիգա սեբե։
> Այսինքն Սերժի նախագահության վախտ իրան վիրավորելու համար էլ ես պտի՞ ներողություն խնդրեմ։ Էն էլ էր խորհրդանիշ։


Հա Աթեիստ ջան Սերժը խորհրդանիշա :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա Աթեիստ ջան Սերժը խորհրդանիշա


Դու ոնց որ մի 8 ամիս հետ էս մնացել  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Նիֆիգա սեբե։
> Այսինքն Սերժի նախագահության վախտ իրան վիրավորելու համար էլ ես պտի՞ ներողություն խնդրեմ։ Էն էլ էր խորհրդանիշ։


Խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ մեր պատկերացումները փաստորեն այլ են ու քո պատկերացումը ինձ անգամ զարմացրեց :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Մի հատ էլ էս գրածիցդ աչքերս լցվեցին:
> Ու շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար:


Դե ուրեմն երկարացնելու փոխարեն լացդ լացի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խորհրդանիշների նկատմամբ մեր պատկերացումները փաստորեն այլ են ու քո պատկերացումը ինձ անգամ զարմացրեց :Ճ


Լավ, որ ասեմ «զզվում եմ կարմիր գույնից», արդեն դրոշի վիրավորանք ա՞, թե «դրոշի մեջ կարմիր գույնը դնելը հիմարություն էր» արտահայտությունն ա դրոշը անարգում։

----------


## ivy

> Դե ուրեմն երկարացնելու փոխարեն լացդ լացի:


 :Cray:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու ոնց որ մի 8 ամիս հետ էս մնացել


Սերժը համարվում է խորհրդանիշ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> 


Ապրի իմ աղջիկը:

----------

ivy (16.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ, որ ասեմ «զզվում եմ կարմիր գույնից», արդեն դրոշի վիրավորանք ա՞, թե «դրոշի մեջ կարմիր գույնը դնելը հիմարություն էր» արտահայտությունն ա դրոշը անարգում։


էէէէէէէ թարգի սիրուն չի: Հմի, որ բացատրեմ պիտի վերջում ասեմ հիմարություն ա, թե ուրիշ բան...նենց որ ծուխդ ծխի:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Լավ, որ ասեմ «զզվում եմ կարմիր գույնից», արդեն դրոշի վիրավորանք ա՞, թե «դրոշի մեջ կարմիր գույնը դնելը հիմարություն էր» արտահայտությունն ա դրոշը անարգում։


Էս արդեն լավ է,հուսամ էլ Սերժին խորհրդանիշ չես համարի,կամ մեկ ուրիշ նախագահ-վարչապետի :Ճ
Չէ,դրոշի նկատմամբ անհարգանք չի լինի քո զզվանքը կարմիր գույնի նկատմամբ,բայց ի զարմանս մեզ` կարմիր գույնը դրոշի վրա կարմիր գույն չի խորհրդանշում ու ստեղ ինքը հանդես չի գալիս պռոստը որպես կարմիր գույն,այլ խորհրդանշում է ինչ որ բան,եթե իրա խորհրդանշածը հիմարություն անվանես,այ էդ նոր անհարգանք կլինի :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեջբերում ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգրքից.




> Հոդված 331. Պետական խորհրդանիշներն անարգելը
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինանշանը, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական դրոշը, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական օրհներգը, ինչպես նաեւ այլ պետության պետական խորհրդանիշներն անարգելը՝
> պատժվում է ուղղիչ աշխատանքներով՝ առավելագույնը երկու տարի ժամկետով, կամ կալանքով՝ մեկից երեք ամիս ժամկետով, կամ ազատազրկմամբ՝ առավելագույնը մեկ տարի ժամկետով:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեջբերում ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգրքից.


Պետական կրոն չունեցող երկրի գերբի վրա կրոնական նշան՝ խաչ դնելը էշություն ա։

Սա անարգա՞նք ա։

----------

ivy (16.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեջբերում ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգրքից.


Գերմանիայում էլ են քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկում, բայց իրանց զինանշանի ծիտը պուպուշա...նենց են արել, որ չանարգեն:
Պետական խորհրդանիշը որնա՞...խոսքի Սերժը կամ Գոնսալեսը :LOL: ?

----------


## Gayl

> Պետական կրոն չունեցող երկրի գերբի վրա կրոնական նշան՝ խաչ դնելը էշություն ա։
> 
> Սա անարգա՞նք ա։


Մենակ, թե չասես Խոսրովի անտառում առյուծ կա կամ էլ Նոյի տապանը աչքովդ տեսել ես ու վապշե Սիսն ու Մասիսը ջեբդ դրած ֆռֆռում ես:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պետական կրոն չունեցող երկրի գերբի վրա կրոնական նշան՝ խաչ դնելը էշություն ա։
> 
> Սա անարգա՞նք ա։


Ճիշտն ասած ես իրավաբան չեմ:

Բայց, իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալմամբ, եթե վերացական կարծիք ես հայտնում՝ անարգանք չի, բայց կոնկրետ զինանշան մատնանշելով էդ կարծիքդ հայտնելը՝ այո:

----------


## Gayl

> Պետական կրոն չունեցող երկրի գերբի վրա կրոնական նշան՝ խաչ դնելը էշություն ա։


Սերժին ՀՀ պետական խորհրդանիշ համարելը էշություն ա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ճիշտն ասած ես իրավաբան չեմ:
> 
> Բայց, իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալմամբ, եթե վերացական կարծիք ես հայտնում՝ անարգանք չի, բայց կոնկրետ զինանշան մատնանշելով էդ կարծիքդ հայտնելը՝ այո:


Սե՞նց։

Սահմանադրությամբ քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոնի կարգավիճակից զրկելուց հետո Հայաստանի գերբի վրա խաչի պատկերը թողնել համարում եմ հիմարություն։

----------


## Gayl

> Սե՞նց։
> 
> Սահմանադրությամբ քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոնի կարգավիճակից զրկելուց հետո Հայաստանի գերբի վրա խաչի պատկերը թողնել համարում եմ հիմարություն։


Արի քո ասածն էլ ես հիմարություն համարեմ: 
Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունից հետո գերբը պիտի փոխվեր, ինչա թե քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոն չի:
Խի՞ ես միայն խաչը մեջբերում, 4 թագավորությունների զինանշանների, Արարատ լեռան ու Նոյի տապանի առկայությունը տոչնի էր, բայց խաչը չէ՞... ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արի քո ասածն էլ ես հիմարություն համարեմ: 
> Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունից հետո գերբը պիտի փոխվեր, ինչա թե քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոն չի:
> Խի՞ ես միայն խաչը մեջբերում, 4 թագավորությունների զինանշանների, Արարատ լեռան ու Նոյի տապանի առկայությունը տոչնի էր, բայց խաչը չէ՞... ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


Քեզ որը հետաքրքրում ա, դրա մասին գրի։

Ակնհայտ ա, որ ԱԹԵԻՍՏԻՆ խաչն ա հետաքրքրում։

----------


## Gayl

> Քեզ որը հետաքրքրում ա, դրա մասին գրի։
> 
> Ակնհայտ ա, որ ԱԹԵԻՍՏԻՆ խաչն ա հետաքրքրում։


1700 տարուց ավել հայի կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է, էդքան տարի պատվել ու ենթարկվել են քրիստոնեությանը: Հիմա նույնպես ազգի մեծ մասը իրեն Քրիստոնեա է համարում անկախ նրա պետական կրոն լինելուց կլամ չլինելուց: Այսինք Աթեիստ էս ազգի համար էս կրոնը հոգևոր արժեք է ներկայացնում: Ես ինքս էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց եթե սահմանադրությունը փոփոխելուց հետո զինանշանից հանեն խաչը քո նշած պատճառաբանության կասեմ սրանք էշ են:
Ոպշմ ինձ թվումա կհասկանաս, որ կապ չունի խաչը պետականա չի, Մասիսը մեր չի, Նոյը միֆա, ցորենի պաշարը քիչ ա ու առյուծ Հայաստանում չկա, եթե կապ ունենար էդ սիմվոլները չէին լինի: 
Հա ի դեպ առյուծ ախպերն էլ ժպտումա, ժպտացող առյուծ ով ա տեսել?
Կարմիրից զզվում ես երակներդ փռթի կարողա օգնի:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա ի դեպ առյուծ ախպերն էլ ժպտումա, ժպտացող առյուծ ով ա տեսել?


Ի դեպ՝ Ռուբինյանների առյուծի ճիշտ տարբերակը չի ժպտում, այլ՝ մռնչումա:
Բայց չգիտեմ ով ու երբ առյուծի մռութի տեղը սմայլիկա դրել ու ահագին տեղ, չգիտես ինչի, էդ ժպտացող սմայլիկովնա ֆռում..

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

(Թեմայի վերջին մի քանի գրառումնեը կարդալուց գեներացված մտքեր)
Ժող դուք իրոք չեք նկատում, թե աշխարհը ինչ խնդիրների առաջ ա կանգնել կրոնի պատճառով։ Օքեյ, հասկացանք, ժամանակին դա շատ կարևոր ա եղել ու ազգեր ա փրկել, բայց արդյոք մեր օրերում դեռ դրա կարիքը տենց խիստ կա՞։ Ախր կամ էդ հեքիաթներին պիտի որպես հեքիաթ վերաբերվել, կամ հանել դրանց մեջից հեքիաթային մասը ու խմբագրելով ավելի համապատասխանեցնել մեր օրերին, վերջիվերջո մարդկությունը էլ 2000 տարի առաջվանը չի ու հետդարձի ճամփա էլ չկա. մարդու ինֆորմացվածության ներկայիս մակարդակը թույլ չի տալիս իրան առաջվա նման(մեթոդներով) կառավարել։ Ուստի նոր համաշխարհային "կրոնի" կարիք կա, որը լավ կլինի հենված լինի գիտության վրա։ 
Դուք չեք պատկերացնում թե աթեիստները ինչ անհամբերությամբ են սպասում, թե երբ են մնացածը թարգելու էս տունտունիկը որ կոչվում ա կրոն ու որը խիստ անհրաժեշտ էր "էն հին մարդուն" իսկ դուք բերում էլի խցկում եք ԱԺ։

----------

Freeman (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019), Ուլուանա (22.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց լավ, սաղ հեչ, էլ համբերությունս չի հերիքում ՃՃ

Տրիբուն հոպարն էր՝ մի բան ասեց էլի..
Բացի էդ վերը հիշատակված Ռուբինյանների (ինչպես նաև Արտաշեսյանների) առյուծի ձեռքից ՀՀ զինանշանի վրա ո՞րտեղ եք խաչ տեսել...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց լավ, սաղ հեչ, էլ համբերությունս չի հերիքում ՃՃ
> 
> Տրիբուն հոպարն էր՝ մի բան ասեց էլի..
> Բացի էդ վերը հիշատակված Ռուբինյանների (ինչպես նաև Արտաշեսյանների) առյուծի ձեռքից ՀՀ զինանշանի վրա ո՞րտեղ եք խաչ տեսել...


Երկու փոքր առյուծների մոտ, ու դե տապանն էլ ա կրոնական ատավիզմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երկու փոքր առյուծների մոտ, ու դե տապանն էլ ա կրոնական ատավիզմ։


Հա դե, էդ եմ ասում:
Էսօրվա մեր գերբի վրա պատկերված են պատմական Հայաստանի 4 թագավորական տոհմերի զինանշանները, ոչ թե խաչն ինքը որպես կրոնական սիմվոլ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա դե, էդ եմ ասում:
> Էսօրվա մեր գերբի վրա պատկերված են պատմական Հայաստանի 4 թագավորական տոհմերի զինանշանները, ոչ թե խաչն ինքը որպես կրոնական սիմվոլ:


Բան չասի, ինձ կոնկրետ անարգանքի պահն ա հետաքրքիր, սպասում եմ իրավաբաններից որևէ մեկը վաղը պարզաբանի։
Թե չէ ոչ գերբի դիզայնը, ոչ նույնիսկ դրա գոյությունը ինձ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չեն  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետական կրոն չունեցող երկրի գերբի վրա կրոնական նշան՝ խաչ դնելը էշություն ա։
> 
> Սա անարգա՞նք ա։


Գերբի վրա համ էլ առյուծ կա, իսկ Հայաստանում առյուծներ չեն ապրում, բացի դոդից։ Բա էս ի՞նչ ա։

----------

Gayl (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ, թե չասես Խոսրովի անտառում առյուծ կա կամ էլ Նոյի տապանը աչքովդ տեսել ես ու վապշե Սիսն ու Մասիսը ջեբդ դրած ֆռֆռում ես:


Չէի տեսել, որ առյուծներին արդեն ներգրավել ենք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> (Թեմայի վերջին մի քանի գրառումնեը կարդալուց գեներացված մտքեր)
> Ժող դուք իրոք չեք նկատում, թե աշխարհը ինչ խնդիրների առաջ ա կանգնել կրոնի պատճառով։ Օքեյ, հասկացանք, ժամանակին դա շատ կարևոր ա եղել ու ազգեր ա փրկել, բայց արդյոք մեր օրերում դեռ դրա կարիքը տենց խիստ կա՞։ Ախր կամ էդ հեքիաթներին պիտի որպես հեքիաթ վերաբերվել, կամ հանել դրանց մեջից հեքիաթային մասը ու խմբագրելով ավելի համապատասխանեցնել մեր օրերին, վերջիվերջո մարդկությունը էլ 2000 տարի առաջվանը չի ու հետդարձի ճամփա էլ չկա. մարդու ինֆորմացվածության ներկայիս մակարդակը թույլ չի տալիս իրան առաջվա նման(մեթոդներով) կառավարել։ Ուստի նոր համաշխարհային "կրոնի" կարիք կա, որը լավ կլինի հենված լինի գիտության վրա։ 
> Դուք չեք պատկերացնում թե աթեիստները ինչ անհամբերությամբ են սպասում, թե երբ են մնացածը թարգելու էս տունտունիկը որ կոչվում ա կրոն ու որը խիստ անհրաժեշտ էր "էն հին մարդուն" իսկ դուք բերում էլի խցկում եք ԱԺ։


Ապեր, էս ու՞ր հասար։ Քո կարծիքով, եթե կաթողիկոսը ԱԺ բացմանը մասնակցել ա, ու գերբի վրա էլ երկու հատ պուճուր խաչ կա, հեսա սաղս հետ ենք գնալու, դառնանք խաչակիրներ, կոտորենք բոլոր անհավատներին, օրը երեք անգամ աղոթք անենք, ու սենց ․․․ 

Պետությունը ունենում ա սիմվոլիկա, ու էտ սիմվոլիկան, որպես կանոն, իրա մեջ ներառում ա էտ ժողովրդի պատմության հետ կապված կամ էլ վերջին դրամատիկ իրադարձությունների հետ կապված տարրեր ․․․ կարա լինի խաչ, կարա լինի թուր, տապան, հին գերբ, մուրճ ու մանգաղ ․․․ ու սենց։ Ու էտ սիմվոլիկան ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ սուսերակիր խաչակիրներով մանգաղը ձեռներս դարբնություն ենք անելու։ Սիմվոլիկան պետք ա հարգել, քանի որ լավից վատից էտ մեր պատմամշակութային ժառանգության ու ինքնության արտացոլումն ա։  

Նենց չի, որ մեր գերբով հիացած եմ ․․ մեր մեջ ասած, փիս չափազանցրած գերբ ա։ Մեջը աշխատել են ամեն ինչ ճխտեն։ Բայց դե, նորմալ ա․ երկար տարիներ  պետություն չունեցած ու դրա հետևանքով խիստ կոմպլեքսավորված ժողովուրդը պիտի իրա սաղ ունեցած պատմությունը ներկայացներ հիսուն սանտին հիսուն սանտիի վրա նկարի մեջ։ Հիմա կախվել էտ սիմվոլներից որևէ մեկից ու ասել էկեք խաչը հանենք ինչ ա պետական կրոն չի, տխմարություն ա։ Դե կներեք, աթեիզմն էլ պետական գաղափարախոսություն չի։ 

Կարելի ա սեփական աթեիստ ոռով ատոմային բոմբ քցել ու հղում անել սահմանդրությանը, բայց դրանից մեր պատմությունը չի փոխվի։ Ոչ էլ կաթողիկոսի ԱԺ-ում ներկա գտնվել-չգտնվելուց մեր պետական քաղաքականությունը կղերական կդառնա։ ԱՄՆ դոլարի վրա էլ գրած ա In God We Trust, բայց դոլարի կուրսը Հռոմի Պապը չի որոշում, ու ամեն ելույթից հետո էլ երբ ԱՄՆ պրեզիդենտն ասում ա God Bless America, Ամերիկան դրանից հետո հետամնաց կրոնապետություն չի դառնում։

----------

Gayl (17.01.2019), Lion (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ եկեղեցին ու կրոնի պտի դուրս շպրտվեն դպրոցից։
Ու դրա համար պետք ա իրանց ցույց տալ իրանց տեղը։ 
Չհարգված տերտերին Աժ հրավիրելը հակառակ էֆեկտ ա տալիս։ Ու էս մասին հա ասելու եմ։
Ու հա նշելու եմ, որ դրա համար աթեիստ նախարարին ու պատգամավորին ոտքի կանգնացնելը ստորացուցիչ ա։

----------

Freeman (17.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի դեպ՝ Ռուբինյանների առյուծի ճիշտ տարբերակը չի ժպտում, այլ՝ մռնչումա:
> Բայց չգիտեմ ով ու երբ առյուծի մռութի տեղը սմայլիկա դրել ու ահագին տեղ, չգիտես ինչի, էդ ժպտացող սմայլիկովնա ֆռում..


Իմ պասպորտի առյուծն էլ ա ժպտում։ ճճ

----------


## Lion

> Գերբի վրա համ էլ առյուծ կա, իսկ Հայաստանում առյուծներ չեն ապրում, բացի դոդից։ Բա էս ի՞նչ ա։


Ապեր, մինչև վաղ միջնադար Հարավային Հայաստանում առյուծներ եղել են...

Մնացածի պահով՝ համաձայն եմ այն դիրքորոշման հետ, որ հիմա, ինչքան էլ աշխարհիկ պետություն կամ հասարակություն, բայց մենք անցած ուղի ունենք, որտեղ քրիստոնեությունը լուրջ դեր է ունեցել, և դա անտեսելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Կարծում եմ ՀԱԵ-ն իր նորմալ տեղը և հարաբերությունների ձևն ունի պետական համակարգում...

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ եկեղեցին ու կրոնի պտի դուրս շպրտվեն դպրոցից։
> Ու դրա համար պետք ա իրանց ցույց տալ իրանց տեղը։ 
> Չհարգված տերտերին Աժ հրավիրելը հակառակ էֆեկտ ա տալիս։ Ու էս մասին հա ասելու եմ։
> Ու հա նշելու եմ, որ դրա համար աթեիստ նախարարին ու պատգամավորին ոտքի կանգնացնելը ստորացուցիչ ա։


Իրանց հարցրել ես ու ասել են ստորացուցիչա? 
Ես էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց պարտադիր ոտքի եմ կանգնում, որտև հարգում եմ իմ երկրի անցյալը և մեծամասնության կրոնը։

----------


## Gayl

> Չէի տեսել, որ առյուծներին արդեն ներգրավել ենք


Հենա Լիոնն արդեն խորացնում ա թեման։ ճճճճ

----------

Lion (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու հա նշելու եմ, որ դրա համար աթեիստ նախարարին ու պատգամավորին ոտքի կանգնացնելը ստորացուցիչ ա։


Ապեր, իրանց ոչ մեկը չի ստիպել, որ ստորանալով ոտքի կանգնեին։ Չէին ուզում, թող չկանգնեին, եթե տենց սկզբունքային ա իրանց համար։ Դժվար պատգամավորական մանդատից զրկվեին։ Կամ թեկուզ զրկվեին էլ, հանուն գաղափարի թող չկանգնեին, վերջում էլ հայտարարերին, թե ինչի համար չեն կանգնել։ Վախեցե՞լ են։ Ուրեմն ցռան աթեիստներ են, ինչի ես տենց պաշտպանում իրանց։

----------

Գաղթական (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ընկել եք տերտերների հետևից  :LOL:  Ինձ ավելի շատ էս ա անհանգստացնում։ 

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում տրանսգենդերի՝ կնոջ անունից ՀՀ-ում անձնագիր ստանալուն. Սերգեյ Բագրատյանը՝ Զոհրաբյանին




> Ի պատասխան՝ Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանն ասաց. «Մեղմ ասած, դրական չեմ վերաբերվում, և աշխարհում ոչ մի բան և որևէ մեկը չի կարող փոխել իմ սկզբունքները: Բայց ես ընդունում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ունեն իրավունք»:


Ուրեմն ԱԺ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնաժողովի նախագահը դրական չի վերաբերվում տրանսգենդերի անձնագիր ստանալուն։ Ոստիկանության անձնագրային բաժինը մարդու իրավուքներից ավելի շատ ա հասկանում, քան ԱԺ հանձնաժողովի նախագահը։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), Gayl (17.01.2019), ivy (17.01.2019), Life (17.01.2019), Lion (17.01.2019), Progart (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ պասպորտի առյուծն էլ ա ժպտում։ ճճ


Փոխել ե՞ն անձնագրի կազմը:
Իմինը չի ժպտում )))

Ես սա ի նկատի ունեմ.

----------


## Gayl

> Փոխել ե՞ն անձնագրի կազմը:
> Իմինը չի ժպտում )))
> 
> Ես սա ի նկատի ունեմ.


Պասպորտս եմ փոխել ու ժպտում ա։ ճճ

----------


## ivy

> Ընկել եք տերտերների հետևից  Ինձ ավելի շատ էս ա անհանգստացնում։ 
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում տրանսգենդերի՝ կնոջ անունից ՀՀ-ում անձնագիր ստանալուն. Սերգեյ Բագրատյանը՝ Զոհրաբյանին
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Էլի թող ամեն մարդ իր սկզբունքներով մնա, բայց էդ սկզբունքներով մարդը ի՞նչ գործ ունի ԱԺ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնաժողովում, էն էլ՝ որպես նախագահ:
Բայց շատ սյուռ երկիր ա Հայաստանը:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ եկեղեցին ու կրոնի պտի դուրս շպրտվեն դպրոցից։


ՈՒրեմն էս փչացած Եվրոպայում, որտեղ աթեիստները երևի մի քիչ ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան Հայաստանում, ահագին շատ ինստիտուտներ կան, որոնց անունը ներառումա «քրիստոնեական» եզրույթը:
Բայց դրանից վաբշե ոչինչ չի փոխվում:

Օրինակ մեր երեխեքի դպրոցի անունից առաջ էլ նշվումա X-ի անվան Կաթոլիկ Դպրոց:
Բայց դրանից իրանց ծրագրում կրոնը ոչ ավելանումա ոչ պակասում:
Հնումա խորացած եղել, հետո բոլորին բալանսավորել են, իսկ անունը թողել:

Իսկ ընդհանուր բոլորն էլ իրենց ծրագրի մեջ ներառած ունեն կրոնական ժամեր, երբ երեխեքին Աստծո խոսք են սովորեցնում:
Բացի դրանից էլ՝ հատուկ արարողակարգեր ունեն, որոնք պարտադիր պիտի անցնեն եկեղեցում (համեմատության համար ասենք մեր Առաջին Զանգն էլա արարողակարգ):
Բացի դրանից էլ երեխեքից երգչախումբ են կազմում, որ էլի հատուկ օրով երգումա եկեղեցում:
Հետո եկեղեցին էլա մտնում պարտադիր էքսկուրսիոն destination-ների շարքում:

ՈՒ էս ամենը նենց գեղեցիկ ու մշակված սցենարովա արվում, որ անգամ մահմեդական երեխեքի ծնողները դրանից չեն նեղվում, ուր մբաց թե երկրի ողջ բնակչության ոչ կաթոլիկ 47%-ը ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պասպորտս եմ փոխել ու ժպտում ա։ ճճ


Սաղ Նիկոլնա մեղավո՛ր:

Ասումա՝ առաջ ի՞նչ էիք ուտում:
- Մակարոն
- Բա հիմա՞
- Դե հիմա էլ մակարոն
- Բա լավ, էս հեղափոխությունն ի՞նչը փոխեց..
- Հիմա մեր մակարոնը դուխով ենք ուտում..

----------


## ivy

> ՈՒրեմն էս փչացած Եվրոպայում, որտեղ աթեիստները երևի մի քիչ ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան Հայաստանում, ահագին շատ ինստիտուտներ կան, որոնց անունը ներառումա «քրիստոնեական» եզրույթը:
> Բայց դրանից վաբշե ոչինչ չի փոխվում:
> 
> Օրինակ մեր երեխեքի դպրոցի անունից առաջ էլ նշվումա X-ի անվան Կաթոլիկ Դպրոց:
> Բայց դրանից իրանց ծրագրում կրոնը ոչ ավելանումա ոչ պակասում:
> Հնումա խորացած եղել, հետո բոլորին բալանսավորել են, իսկ անունը թողել:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր բոլորն էլ իրենց ծրագրի մեջ ներառած ունեն կրոնական ժամեր, երբ երեխեքին Աստծո խոսք են սովորեցնում:
> Բացի դրանից էլ՝ հատուկ արարողակարգեր ունեն, որոնք պարտադիր պիտի անցնեն եկեղեցում (համեմատության համար ասենք մեր Առաջին Զանգն էլա արարողակարգ):
> ...



Գաղթական ջան, ամեն տեղ էլ կան կրոնական անուններ կրող ինստիտուցիոն կառույցներ և նույնիսկ քաղաքական կուսակցություններ, բայց դա ամեն մարդու ընտրության հարց է՝ ուզում ես լինել դրա մեջ, թե ոչ: ԱԺ-ն ամբողջ պետությունն է ներկայացնում, և ոչ թե որոշակի մարդկանց խումբ, և օրինակդ համեմատելի չի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է դպրոցում կրոնի դասերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ձեր մոտ ուրիշ է, քան Գերմանիայում, որտեղ որպես ալտերնատիվ կրոնի դասերին կա «էթիկա» առարկան, որը դպրոցի ամենալավ առարկաներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենալավը, ու որտեղ երեխաների հետ խոսում են էնպիսի թեմաներից, ինչպիսին են պատասխանատվության զգացումը, «ոչ» ասելու կարողությունը, սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց նաև ուրիշներին լսելու կարևորությունը և այլն: Մենք հենց էթիկան ենք ընտրել՝ կրոնի փոխարեն:

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՒրեմն էս փչացած Եվրոպայում, որտեղ աթեիստները երևի մի քիչ ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան Հայաստանում, ահագին շատ ինստիտուտներ կան, որոնց անունը ներառումա «քրիստոնեական» եզրույթը:
> Բայց դրանից վաբշե ոչինչ չի փոխվում:
> 
> Օրինակ մեր երեխեքի դպրոցի անունից առաջ էլ նշվումա X-ի անվան Կաթոլիկ Դպրոց:
> Բայց դրանից իրանց ծրագրում կրոնը ոչ ավելանումա ոչ պակասում:
> Հնումա խորացած եղել, հետո բոլորին բալանսավորել են, իսկ անունը թողել:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր բոլորն էլ իրենց ծրագրի մեջ ներառած ունեն կրոնական ժամեր, երբ երեխեքին Աստծո խոսք են սովորեցնում:
> Բացի դրանից էլ՝ հատուկ արարողակարգեր ունեն, որոնք պարտադիր պիտի անցնեն եկեղեցում (համեմատության համար ասենք մեր Առաջին Զանգն էլա արարողակարգ):
> ...


Հետամնաց երկրում ես ապրում։ Ինձ լսես կտեղափոխվես։

----------

Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Սաղ Նիկոլնա մեղավո՛ր:
> 
> Ասումա՝ առաջ ի՞նչ էիք ուտում:
> - Մակարոն
> - Բա հիմա՞
> - Դե հիմա էլ մակարոն
> - Բա լավ, էս հեղափոխությունն ի՞նչը փոխեց..
> - Հիմա մեր մակարոնը դուխով ենք ուտում..


Լավն էր չէի լսել :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, ամեն տեղ էլ կան կրոնական անուններ կրող ինստիտուցիոն կառույցներ և նույնիսկ քաղաքական կուսակցություններ, բայց դա ամեն մարդու ընտրության հարց է՝ ուզում ես լինել դրա մեջ, թե ոչ: ԱԺ-ն ամբողջ պետությունն է ներկայացնում, և ոչ թե որոշակի մարդկանց խումբ, և օրինակդ համեմատելի չի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է դպրոցում կրոնի դասերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ձեր մոտ ուրիշ է, քան Գերմանիայում, որտեղ որպես ալտերնատիվ կրոնի դասերին կա «էթիկա» առարկան, որը դպրոցի ամենալավ առարկաներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենալավը, ու որտեղ երեխաների հետ խոսում են էնպիսի թեմաներից, ինչպիսին են պատասխանատվության զգացումը, «ոչ» ասելու կարողությունը, սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց նաև ուրիշներին լսելու կարևորությունը և այլն: Մենք հենց էթիկան ենք ընտրել՝ կրոնի փոխարեն:


Այվի ջան, չէ, մեզ տենց ընտրություն չեն առաջարկել:
Կրոնի դասերն իրենց տեղն ունեն:
Բայց հնարավորա կա իրավունք դրանցից հրաժարվելու ու չհաճախելու, էդ չգիտեմ, պիտի ճշտեմ:

Օրինակ ինչ-որ խմբակային կնունք հիշեցնող բան էլ էին նախաձեռնել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, ես չթողեցի երեխեքը գնան ու ոչ մի խնդիր չառաջացավ:

----------


## Gayl

> Գաղթական ջան, ամեն տեղ էլ կան կրոնական անուններ կրող ինստիտուցիոն կառույցներ և նույնիսկ քաղաքական կուսակցություններ, բայց դա ամեն մարդու ընտրության հարց է՝ ուզում ես լինել դրա մեջ, թե ոչ: ԱԺ-ն ամբողջ պետությունն է ներկայացնում, և ոչ թե որոշակի մարդկանց խումբ, և օրինակդ համեմատելի չի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է դպրոցում կրոնի դասերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ձեր մոտ ուրիշ է, քան Գերմանիայում, որտեղ որպես ալտերնատիվ կրոնի դասերին կա «էթիկա» առարկան, որը դպրոցի ամենալավ առարկաներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենալավը, ու որտեղ երեխաների հետ խոսում են էնպիսի թեմաներից, ինչպիսին են պատասխանատվության զգացումը, «ոչ» ասելու կարողությունը, սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց նաև ուրիշներին լսելու կարևորությունը և այլն: Մենք հենց էթիկան ենք ընտրել՝ կրոնի փոխարեն:


Բա Այվի ջան չեն սովորոցրել, որ ուրիշ երկրի պետական զինանշանի մասին պետք է հարգանքով արտահայտվել?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գաղթական ջան, ամեն տեղ էլ կան կրոնական անուններ կրող ինստիտուցիոն կառույցներ և նույնիսկ քաղաքական կուսակցություններ, բայց դա ամեն մարդու ընտրության հարց է՝ ուզում ես լինել դրա մեջ, թե ոչ: ԱԺ-ն ամբողջ պետությունն է ներկայացնում, և ոչ թե որոշակի մարդկանց խումբ, և օրինակդ համեմատելի չի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է դպրոցում կրոնի դասերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ձեր մոտ ուրիշ է, քան Գերմանիայում, որտեղ որպես ալտերնատիվ կրոնի դասերին կա «էթիկա» առարկան, որը դպրոցի ամենալավ առարկաներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենալավը, ու որտեղ երեխաների հետ խոսում են էնպիսի թեմաներից, ինչպիսին են պատասխանատվության զգացումը, «ոչ» ասելու կարողությունը, սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց նաև ուրիշներին լսելու կարևորությունը և այլն: Մենք հենց էթիկան ենք ընտրել՝ կրոնի փոխարեն:


Հա, բայց ոչ մեկը չի ասում չէ, հանեք եկեղեցու կամ կրոնի դասը դպրոցից ռադ արեք, իմ աթեիստ երեխեն վախենում ա։ Սաղ էլ ընդունում են, որ Գերմանիայի պատմությունը սերտ կապված ա քրիստոնեության հետ, ու հետևապես մարդիկ կան, ուզում են էտ էլ անցնեն դպրոցում։ 

Մերկելի Քրիստոնյա-դեմոկրատներն էլ Բունդեստագում մեծամասնություն ա, ու էլի սաղ երկիրը ներկայացնում են։ Բայց Գերմանիան դրանից եկեղեցի չի դառել, աթեիստներն էլ իրանց խիստ ստորացված չեն զգում։  

Կարճ ասած, մեր Աթեիստը ախպերը, ոնց ռեստորանում քթիմազ հաց ա ուտում (կամ ավելի շուտ չի ուտում) տենց էլ ԱԺ-ում կաթողիկոսի ներկայությանն ա վերբերվում։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (17.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Բա Այվի ջան չեն սովորոցրել, որ ուրիշ երկրի պետական զինանշանի մասին պետք է հարգանքով արտահայտվել?


Գայլ ջան, սովերեցրել են, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կարծիքը՝ անգամ եթե այն դրական չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, չէ, մեզ տենց ընտրություն չեն առաջարկել:
> Կրոնի դասերն իրենց տեղն ունեն:
> Բայց հնարավորա կա իրավունք դրանցից հրաժարվելու ու չհաճախելու, էդ չգիտեմ, պիտի ճշտեմ:
> 
> Օրինակ ինչ-որ խմբակային կնունք հիշեցնող բան էլ էին նախաձեռնել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, ես չթողեցի երեխեքը գնան ու ոչ մի խնդիր չառաջացավ:


Ինձ թվում է, դա այնուամենայնիվ նրա հետ է կապված, որ դուք կաթոլիկ դպրոց եք գնում. սովորական դպրոցներում պիտի որ լինի ընտրություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ թվում է, դա այնուամենայնիվ նրա հետ է կապված, որ դուք կաթոլիկ դպրոց եք գնում. սովորական դպրոցներում պիտի որ լինի ընտրություն:


Հնարավոր է: Մյուսների մասին էս պահին չգիտեմ:

Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է ընդհանրապես կրոնական դասաժամերից ազատ գրաֆիկով դպրոցների՝ տենց բան էլ գոյություն ունի:
Ռեկլամ էր եկել, որ ամբողջ քաղաքում տենց մի դպրոց կա, էն էլ՝ չգիտես որ ծայրում..

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, սովերեցրել են, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կարծիքը՝ անգամ եթե այն դրական չի:


Էէէէէէ ախր դու կոնկրետ անարգել ես, չես ասել տվյալ սիմվոլը լավ կլիներ չտեղադրեին, որովհետև....
Բա ախր իրենք էլ են քրեական պատասխանտվության ենթարկում պետական խորհրդանիշը անարգելու համար։
Պետք չի րոպեն մեկ կրկնել, որ ազատ խոսքի իրավունք ունես, որտև ոչ մեկ չի պարտավորվել զրկել քեզ պատկանող իրավունքից։ Ամեն դեպքում շատ ճիշտ ընտրություն ես արել, շատ պետքական առարկա ես ընտրել։

----------

Յոհաննես (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ընկել եք տերտերների հետևից  Ինձ ավելի շատ էս ա անհանգստացնում։ 
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում տրանսգենդերի՝ կնոջ անունից ՀՀ-ում անձնագիր ստանալուն. Սերգեյ Բագրատյանը՝ Զոհրաբյանին
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրեմն ԱԺ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնաժողովի նախագահը դրական չի վերաբերվում տրանսգենդերի անձնագիր ստանալուն։ Ոստիկանության անձնագրային բաժինը մարդու իրավուքներից ավելի շատ ա հասկանում, քան ԱԺ հանձնաժողովի նախագահը։


Դե ինքը կարա դրական չվերաբերվելով ամեն դեպքում իր պարտականությունները բարեխիղճ իրականացնել, թեև իրավիճակն իրոք անսովոր է...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, մինչև վաղ միջնադար Հարավային Հայաստանում առյուծներ եղել են...
> 
> Մնացածի պահով՝ համաձայն եմ այն դիրքորոշման հետ, որ հիմա, ինչքան էլ աշխարհիկ պետություն կամ հասարակություն, բայց մենք անցած ուղի ունենք, որտեղ քրիստոնեությունը լուրջ դեր է ունեցել, և դա անտեսելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Կարծում եմ ՀԱԵ-ն իր նորմալ տեղը և հարաբերությունների ձևն ունի պետական համակարգում...


Ի դեպ խիստ վիճելի դեր։ Պատմաբան տղա ես դու պիտի որ լավ իմանաս։ 

Ես մեկը գերբ դրոշի հետևից չէի ընկնի։ Ամեն տարի հո գերբ դրոշ հիմն չես փոխելու, ինչ կա էդ ա, բայց կրոնի ներգրավվածությունը պետք ա նվազեցնել կամ գոնե չավելացնել։ Գերմանիա սենց, Շվեդիա նենց։ Է շատ էլ որ։ 

Մեկ էլ էդ անարգանքը ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ չեք հասկանում։ Մեր հիմնի մասին արվեստագետներով բանով ով ինչ ասես չի ասել։ Ոչ մեկին ինչ որ երկու տարով չփակեցին։ Խոսքը երևի հրապարակում վառելու կամ ինչ որ փիս բան անելու մասին ա։ Էդ էլ էլի պետք չի տենց ֆանատիզմի հասցնել։ Ամերիկացիք դրոշակից տրուսիկներ են կարում, հագնում պուպուլների վրա,  խոսքի եթե դրսից օրինակներ եք սիրում։ Ահագին տարօրինակ քննարկում ա ի դեպ։ Էս երբ ակումբում մթնոլորտը էսքան ճահճացավ, ռազմահայրենասիրական դարձավ։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), ivy (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019), Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ի դեպ խիստ վիճելի դեր։ Պատմաբան տղա ես դու պիտի որ լավ իմանաս։


Չէի ասի՝ խիստ վիճելի, այլ կասեի՝ իր թերություններով հանդերձ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ինքը կարա դրական չվերաբերվելով ամեն դեպքում իր պարտականությունները բարեխիղճ իրականացնել, թեև իրավիճակն իրոք անսովոր է...


Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը չի կարա նորմալ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվի։ Ինքը պռոստը լաչառ ու շատախոս կնիկ ա։ Ու պաշտպանվելու կարիք առաջին հերթին հենց խոցելի խմբերը ունեն, իսկ տրանսգենդերը Հայաստանում ամենախոցելի խմբերից մեկն ա։ Ու եթե ինքը դրան «մեղմ ասած» դրական չի վերաբերվում, ուրեմն վայն եկել տարել ա տրանսգենդերներին․ Նաիրան վայթեմ իրա ձեռով էլ իրանց իրավունքները ոտնահարի։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ոնց ասես, սենսեյ...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ի դեպ խիստ վիճելի դեր։ Պատմաբան տղա ես դու պիտի որ լավ իմանաս։ 
> 
> Ես մեկը գերբ դրոշի հետևից չէի ընկնի։ Ամեն տարի հո գերբ դրոշ հիմն չես փոխելու, ինչ կա էդ ա, բայց կրոնի ներգրավվածությունը պետք ա նվազեցնել կամ գոնե չավելացնել։ Գերմանիա սենց, Շվեդիա նենց։ Է շատ էլ որ։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ էդ անարգանքը ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ չեք հասկանում։ Մեր հիմնի մասին արվեստագետներով բանով ով ինչ ասես չի ասել։ Ոչ մեկին ինչ որ երկու տարով չփակեցին։ Խոսքը երևի հրապարակում վառելու կամ ինչ որ փիս բան անելու մասին ա։ Էդ էլ էլի պետք չի տենց ֆանատիզմի հասցնել։ Ամերիկացիք դրոշակից տրուսիկներ են կարում, հագնում պուպուլների վրա,  խոսքի եթե դրսից օրինակներ եք սիրում։ Ահագին տարօրինակ քննարկում ա ի դեպ։ *Էս երբ ակումբում մթնոլորտը էսքան ճահճացավ, ռազմահայրենասիրական դարձավ*։


Ըհը,փաստորեն տարրական հարգանքը պետական խորհրդանիշերի նկտատմամբ համարվում է ճահճացած մթնոլորտ ու ռազմահայրենասիրություն  :Jpit:  ,բայց հա իրոք ակումբի համար զարմանալի  մի երևույթ է  :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

Բայց կներեք նաև՝ ռազմահայրենասիրությունը վատ բան է՞: Ասյա դառնա՞նք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս երբ ակումբում մթնոլորտը էսքան ճահճացավ, ռազմահայրենասիրական դարձավ։


Cause and effect, ապեր ․․․․ 




Երբ տենց խտացված տոներով մարդիկ նեղվում են ԱԺ-ում կաթողիկոսի ներկայությունից, կամ գերբի վրայի խաչից, համապատասխան հակազդեցություն ա լինում։ Ու նենց չի, որ ես հավատացյալ եմ, կամ Գարեգինը աչքիս լույսն ա․ լրիվ հակառակը։  Բայց որքան ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարա ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնի, նույնքան էլ հակա-ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարա ֆուֆլո տեսքեր ընդունի։

----------

Lion (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Յոհաննես (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէի ասի՝ խիստ վիճելի, այլ կասեի՝ իր թերություններով հանդերձ


Լիոն ջան ինձ թվում ա շատ մեղմ ա թերություններ կոչել էն հանգամանքը որ օրինակ մեր նախաքրիստոնեական պատմությունից որևէ գրավոր ժառանգություն մեզ չի հասել, որ մեհյաններ մեզ չեն հասել, եկեղեցու հսկայական ներդրումը Հայաստանը մաս մաս Բյուզանդիային ծախելու մեջ և այլն։ 

Ես չեմ ասում բերեք դնենք արմատախիլ անենք եկեղեցին, բայց մարդկանց փաստարկված կարծիքը լռեցնելն էլ ճիշտ չի։ Առանց էն էլ էսօր ողջ աշխարհում գնալով դժվարանում ա կրոնի դեմ հրապարակային խոսք ասելը, ինչը շատ վատ միտում ա։ Պետք չի Հայաստանն էլ էդ ջրերը գցել։ Վերջին շրջանում ահագին տհաճ տենդենց կա Հայաստանում որտեղ մի բլուր են տեսնում վրան մի անդուր խաչ են տնկում։ Վերջին անգամ որ տուն էի գնացել սմենաաչքծակող երևույթը դա էր։ Վրաստանի օրն ենք ընկնելու, պետք չի էդքան էլի։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Freeman (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019), Յոհաննես (17.01.2019), Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Cause and effect, ապեր ․․․․ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Երբ տենց խտացված տոներով մարդիկ նեղվում են ԱԺ-ում կաթողիկոսի ներկայությունից, կամ գերբի վրայի խաչից, համապատասխան հակազդեցություն ա լինում։ Ու նենց չի, որ ես հավատացյալ եմ, կամ Գարեգինը աչքիս լույսն ա․ լրիվ հակառակը։  Բայց որքան ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարա ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնի, նույնքան էլ հակա-ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարա ֆուֆլո տեսքեր ընդունի։


Բայց ինչն էր խտացված։ Մարդիկ իրանց նեղվածությունն են արտահայտում։ Կոնկրետ էս քննարկումում ոնց որ Այվիի դեմ կրոնական արշավ սկսված լինի։ Էդ ինչ մի ահավոր բան ա ասել որ մարդուն ասեն ով ա քեզ թույլ տվել տենց բան ասեր։ Կոնկրետ մարդու խոսքը շատ կոպիտ ձևով խմբակային լռեցվում ա։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ըհը,փաստորեն տարրական հարգանքը պետական խորհրդանիշերի նկտատմամբ համարվում է ճահճացած մթնոլորտ ու ռազմահայրենասիրություն  ,բայց հա իրոք ակումբի համար զարմանալի  մի երևույթ է


Բայց ինչով ես չափում հարգանքը։ Ինչ տենց արեցին որ անարգված զգացիր։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչն էր խտացված։ Մարդիկ իրանց նեղվածությունն են արտահայտում։ Կոնկրետ էս քննարկումում ոնց որ Այվիի դեմ կրոնական արշավ սկսված լինի։ Էդ ինչ մի ահավոր բան ա ասել որ մարդուն ասեն ով ա քեզ թույլ տվել տենց բան ասեր։ Կոնկրետ մարդու խոսքը շատ կոպիտ ձևով խմբակային լռեցվում ա։


Իսկ ինձ թվաց գաղթականին են կոպտի ձևով լռեցնում, ինչ ա իրա երեխեքը կաթոլիկ դպրոց են գնում  :Tongue:  Էջմիածնի ճեմարան էլ չէ, կաթոլիկ դպրոց ... պահ պահ պահ ....

----------

Գաղթական (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն ջան ինձ թվում ա շատ մեղմ ա թերություններ կոչել էն հանգամանքը որ օրինակ մեր նախաքրիստոնեական պատմությունից որևէ գրավոր ժառանգություն մեզ չի հասել, որ մեհյաններ մեզ չեն հասել, եկեղեցու հսկայական ներդրումը Հայաստանը մաս մաս Բյուզանդիային ծախելու մեջ և այլն։ 
> 
> Ես չեմ ասում բերեք դնենք արմատախիլ անենք եկեղեցին, բայց մարդկանց փաստարկված կարծիքը լռեցնելն էլ ճիշտ չի։ Առանց էն էլ էսօր ողջ աշխարհում գնալով դժվարանում ա կրոնի դեմ հրապարակային խոսք ասելը, ինչը շատ վատ միտում ա։ Պետք չի Հայաստանն էլ էդ ջրերը գցել։ Վերջին շրջանում ահագին տհաճ տենդենց կա Հայաստանում որտեղ մի բլուր են տեսնում վրան մի անդուր խաչ են տնկում։ Վերջին անգամ որ տուն էի գնացել սմենաաչքծակող երևույթը դա էր։ Վրաստանի օրն ենք ընկնելու, պետք չի էդքան էլի։


Քրիստոնեությունը խաչ ա քաշել իրանից առաջ եղած 1700 տարվա պատմության վրա, եկեք մենք էլ հիմա եկեղեցու 1700 տարվա վրա խաչ քաշենք ու մնանք վաբշե առանց պատմության  :LOL:  Մեր պատմությունը կսկվի Նիկոլի թվից, երբ կաթողիկոսին քարերով լարեցինք ԱԺ-ից, որ պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնվի։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Յոհաննես (17.01.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինձ թվաց գաղթականին են կոպտի ձևով լռեցնում, ինչ ա իրա երեխեքը կաթոլիկ դպրոց են գնում  Էջմիածնի ճեմարան էլ չէ, կաթոլիկ դպրոց ... պահ պահ պահ ....


Լավ էլի Տրիբուն։ Կաթոլիկ դպրոցները Եվրոպական շատ երկրներում լավագույն դպրոցներ են դրա համար էլ ուղարկում են մարդիկ։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս թեմայում Այվիին հանեցինք ազգի դավաճան։ Ինչ ա արել որ։ Մարդիկ իրանց նեղվածությունն են արտահայտում Հայաստանում իրանց դուր չեկած երևույթների հանդեպ։ Չեն նեղվել որ Եգիպտթսում յոթանասունականներին հիջաբով կին դժվար տեսնում հիմա անհիջաբ։ Հայաստանի հետ կապված երևույթներից են նեղվել։ Մեկ էլ՝ ով ա քեզ թողել անարգել ի  երկրի էսը էնը։ Սա առողջ քննարկո՞ւմ ա։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քրիստոնեությունը խաչ ա քաշել իրանից առաջ եղած 1700 տարվա պատմության վրա, եկեք մենք էլ հիմա եկեղեցու 1700 տարվա վրա խաչ քաշենք ու մնանք վաբշե առանց պատմության  Մեր պատմությունը կսկվի Նիկոլի թվից, երբ կաթողիկոսին քարերով լարեցինք ԱԺ-ից, որ պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնվի։


Ինչքանով էր գրառումդ օբյեկտիվ պատասխան իմ գրածին։ Հարցիդ պատասխանը իմ գրառումը կա վայթե բառացի։ Երկրորդ մասը համենայն դեպս նորից կարդա։ Պետք չի արմատախիլ անել բայց նոր խաչեր էլ պետք չի տնկել։ Համենայն դեպս կոնսպեկտ եմ։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան ինձ թվում ա շատ մեղմ ա թերություններ կոչել էն հանգամանքը որ օրինակ մեր նախաքրիստոնեական պատմությունից որևէ գրավոր ժառանգություն մեզ չի հասել, որ մեհյաններ մեզ չեն հասել, եկեղեցու հսկայական ներդրումը Հայաստանը մաս մաս Բյուզանդիային ծախելու մեջ և այլն։


Չափազանցված պատկերացումներ են, եղբայր: Գրավոր ժառանգությունը պահպանվում է ԱՐՏԱԳՐՈՒՄՈՎ, այլ ելք չկա, իսկ նախաքրիստոնեական գրերով գրված մատյանները չեն արտագրվել, այլ ուղղակի դրանց հիման վրա ՀԱԵ-ն ի դեմս Մովսես Խորենացու տվել է այդ ամենի հանրագումարը: Մեհյանները մեր սեյսմոակտիվ ռեգիոնում չէին կարող մնալ առանց վերականգնման ու աստիճանաբար քանդվել են, դրանց մեծ մասն էլ վերափոխվել է եկեղեցիների: Ոչ մի կաթողիկոս Հայաստանը մաս-մաս չի ծախել Բյուզանդիային, այլ, ընդհակառակը, հայ կաթողիկոսները որպես կանոն ակտիվ դիմադրել են կայսրությանը և ամենից առաջ հենց կրոնական հողի վրա: Եղել է մի բացառիկ անառակի որդի ի դեմս Պետրոս Գետադարձի, բայց դե կներք, գեղ չկա, որ կծան շուն չլինի, հիմի դնենք էդ անպետքի պատճառով եկեղեցի՞ հայհոյենք, Ներսես I Մեծից ու Նարեկացուց մինչև Խրիմյան Հայրիկ ու Վազգեն I? 

Չեմ ընդունում նման մոտեցումը և գտնում եմ, որ, այո, ՀԱԵ-ն ու քրիստոնեությունը մեր անցած ուղու, մեր ազգային դիմագծի անակտելի մասն են:

----------

Գաղթական (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չափազանցված պատկերացումներ են, եղբայր: Գրավոր ժառանգությունը պահպանվում է ԱՐՏԱԳՐՈՒՄՈՎ, այլ ելք չկա, իսկ նախաքրիստոնեական գրերով գրված մատյանները չեն արտագրվել, այլ ուղղակի դրանց հիման վրա ՀԱԵ-ն ի դեմս Մովսես Խորենացու տվել է այդ ամենի հանրագումարը: Մեհյանները մեր սեյսմոակտիվ ռեգիոնում չէին կարող մնալ առանց վերականգնման ու աստիճանաբար քանդվել են, դրանց մեծ մասն էլ վերափոխվել է եկեղեցիների: Ոչ մի կաթողիկոս Հայաստանը մաս-մաս չի ծախել Բյուզանդիային, այլ, ընդհակառակը, հայ կաթողիկոսները որպես կանոն ակտիվ դիմադրել են կայսրությանը և ամենից առաջ հենց կրոնական հողի վրա: Եղել է մի բացառիկ անառակի որդի ի դեմս Պետրոս Գետադարձի, բայց դե կներք, գեղ չկա, որ կծան շուն չլինի, հիմի դնենք էդ անպետքի պատճառով եկեղեցի՞ հայհոյենք, Ներսես I Մեծից ու Նարեկացուց մինչև Խրիմյան Հայրիկ ու Վազգեն I? 
> 
> Չեմ ընդունում նման մոտեցումը և գտնում եմ, որ, այո, ՀԱԵ-ն ու քրիստոնեությունը մեր անցած ուղու, մեր ազգային դիմագծի անակտելի մասն են:


Դե հա որ դու չես ընդունում բոլորս պիտի լուռ համաձայնենք։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետք չի արմատախիլ անել բայց նոր խաչեր էլ պետք չի տնկել։ Համենայն դեպս կոնսպեկտ եմ։


Շին ջան, ո՞վ ա ստեղ ասել, որ պետք ա նոր խաչեր տնկել։ Կաթողիկոսն արդեն երեսուն տարի ա գալիս գնում ա ԱԺ, գերբի վրայի խաչն էլ երեսուն տարի ա կա։ Իսկ էն ճամփեքին տնկվող թազա խաչերից ես էլ եմ ընկնավորվում։ Ավելին, վախից քաքում եմ տակս ․․ ոնց որ գերեզմանատուն մտնես ամեն գյուղ մտնելուց։ 

Իսկ օբշի խոսակցությունը մոտավորապես սենց ա գնացել․ 

- Կաթողիկոսին սիկտիր արեք, դեմը ոտքի կանգնելը նվաստացուցիչ ա, ստորացուցիչ ա
- *Պատասխան*․ թեթև տարեք, սիմվոլ ա իրա ձևի մեջ, պատմության մի մասն ա, կարելի ա հարգանքով վերաբերվել, անկախ անձից
- Գերբի վրայի խաչերը էշություն ա
- *Պատասխան*․ գերբը պետականության սիմվոլ ա, ապուշություն ասելը անարգանք ա, ու լիքը երկրներ կան գերբին խաչով, ու դա դեռ ոչ մեկին հետամնաց չի սարքել
- Կրոնը դպրոցներից սիկտիր արեք, երեխեքս լավ չեն քնում
- *Պատասխան*․ Առաջադեմ Եվրոպայով մեկ կաթոլիկ դլրոցներ կան, ներառյալ կրոնի ուսուցումով, ու դեռ ոչ մեկի աթեիստ երեխեն դրանից չի մեռել

Նենց որ, կողմնակալություն մի արա, սիրուն չի։

----------

Lion (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Յոհաննես (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մի հատ տրամաբանական ու պատճառահետևանքային կապը կբացատրե՞ս առ այն, թե, որ ես չեմ ընդունում մի բան, բոլորը պետք է լուռ համաձայնվեն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու Հայաստանում Մաշտոցից առաջ գիր գրականություն չի եղել, մի խառնվեք իրար։ Մենք չոբան ազգ ենք եղել։ Որ մի բան գրած լինեինք, գոնե մի տող կպահպանվեր։ Ոչ մի բան չի պահպանվել, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան գրված չի եղել։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բայց ինչով ես չափում հարգանքը։ Ինչ տենց արեցին որ անարգված զգացիր։


Ես հարգանքի չափման միավոր չունեմ,լուրջ չունեմ,բայց մարդու կատարած քայլերից,ասված խոսքերից,գրված նախադասություններից հասկանում ես տվյալ մարդու վերաբերմունքը ինչ որ երևույթի,առարկայի,ուրիշ անձի մասին ու հասկանալու համար գերբնական ունակություններ պետք չեն:
Հիմա  եթե ինձ ապուշ ասեն էդ վիրավորանք կլինի,քեզ որ ասեն չի՞ լինի:Հիմա Ես սենց խոսում,բա էն տղուն խի՞ էիր ապուշ ասում   :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ո՞վ ա ստեղ ասել, որ պետք ա նոր խաչեր տնկել։ Կաթողիկոսն արդեն երեսուն տարի ա գալիս գնում ա ԱԺ, գերբի վրայի խաչն էլ երեսուն տարի ա կա։ Իսկ էն ճամփեքին տնկվող թազա խաչերից ես էլ եմ ընկնավորվում։ Ավելին, վախից քաքում եմ տակս ․․ ոնց որ գերեզմանատուն մտնես ամեն գյուղ մտնելուց։ 
> 
> Իսկ օբշի խոսակցությունը մոտավորապես սենց ա գնացել․ 
> 
> - Կաթողիկոսին սիկտիր արեք, դեմը ոտքի կանգնելը նվաստացուցիչ ա, ստորացուցիչ ա
> - *Պատասխան*․ թեթև տարեք, սիմվոլ ա իրա ձևի մեջ, պատմության մի մասն ա, կարելի ա հարգանքով վերաբերվել, անկախ անձից
> - Գերբի վրայի խաչերը էշություն ա
> - *Պատասխան*․ գերբը պետականության սիմվոլ ա, ապուշություն ասելը անարգանք ա, ու լիքը երկրներ կան գերբին խաչով, ու դա դեռ ոչ մեկին հետամնաց չի սարքել
> - Կրոնը դպրոցներից սիկտիր արեք, երեխեքս լավ չեն քնում
> ...


Դե որ քո ասած ձևակերպումներով զուտ գնար քննարկումը ես մեկը բան չէի ասի։ Բայց որ դու կոնսպեկտ ում ես դուրս ա մնում էն կարևոր հանգամանքը որ մարդիկ իրանց կարծիքները կոնկրետ երևույթների մասին էին ասում, իսկ էդ կարծիքը չկիսողները հստակ ընթեռնելի մուննաթ են գալիս էդ մարդկանց վրա։ 

Ի դեպ էդ պատասխան փաստարկներից ոչ մեկը հիմնավոր չի։

- եթե մի բան երեսուն տարի արվել ա չի նշանակում որ ճիշտ ա ու պետք չի քննադատել։

- Անարգանքը ոնց ա չափվո՞ւմ։ Մարդկանց խոսքի դիմաց օրենքի հոդված եք բերում թե գնա ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղութներում երկու տարով։ Բա եղա՞վ։

- Եվրոպայում կան կաթոլիկ դպրոցներ ու կան աշխարհիկ դպրոցներ։ Հայաստանի բոլոր դպրոցներում կրոնի պատմությունը պարտադիր առարկա։ Ի դեպ ես կողմ եմ, եթե պատմություն դասավանդվի տարբեր տեսակետներ ներկայացվեն բայց միտումը հենց կրոն դասավանդելն ա։ Աղոթել բան։ Եղբորս դպրոցում աբեղա էր դասատուն։ Ես փառք Աստծո չեմ անցել։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես հարգանքի չափման միավոր չունեմ,լուրջ չունեմ,բայց մարդու կատարած քայլերից,ասված խոսքերից,գրված նախադասություններից հասկանում ես տվյալ մարդու վերաբերմունքը ինչ որ երևույթի,առարկայի,ուրիշ անձի մասին ու հասկանալու համար գերբնական ունակություններ պետք չեն:
> Հիմա  եթե ինձ ապուշ ասեն էդ վիրավորանք կլինի,քեզ որ ասեն չի՞ լինի:Հիմա Ես սենց խոսում,բա էն տղուն խի՞ էիր ապուշ ասում


Էն տղուն վիրավորել եմ պատիժս էլ կրել եմ։ Դրանից հետո ով ինչ ասես չասավ ոչ մի բան էլ չպատժվեց։ Ես իրանց խոսքերում Հայաստանի համար վաղվա օրվա համար մտահոգություն եմ տեսնում իսկ դուք կանգնում ասում եք սուս թե չէ քեզ բանտ ենք ուղարկում։ Սուս մնացողների Հայաստան ենք ուզո՞ւմ։ Ունեինք էլի քսան տարի դրանից առաջ էլ յոթանասուն տարի դրանից առաջ էլ մի քանի դար։ Ի՞նչ խերվեցինք։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ու Հայաստանում Մաշտոցից առաջ գիր գրականություն չի եղել, մի խառնվեք իրար։ Մենք չոբան ազգ ենք եղել։ Որ մի բան գրած լինեինք, գոնե մի տող կպահպանվեր։ Ոչ մի բան չի պահպանվել, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան գրված չի եղել։


Դե հա, գրի աստված էլ անգործ կայֆավատ էր լինում՝ խեղճ Տիր  :Wink:  Ի դեպ, մի քանի հիշատակություններ նախամաշտոցյան հայկական տեքստերի մասին կան...

Էս հարցում վերջերս լավ դոկտորական պաշտպանեց Արտակ Մովսիսյանը և հիմա միանշանակ ընդունվում է, որ մինչ Մաշտոց մենք գիր ունեցել ենք: Ավելին, որոշ հանգամանքներ մեկը ինձ հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ 301 թ-ին ուղղակի մեր այբուբենը ոմանք անցկացրել են ընդհատակ, այդ գաղտնիքը արքայից արքա փոխանցվել է և 401 թ-ին Վաղարշակ արքան ի վերջո որոշել է այբուբենը կրկին մեջտեղ բերել՝ հանձնարարելով Մաշտոցին ուղղակի վերափոխել և ժամանակակից տեսքի բերել այն:

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Շինարար (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ էդ պատասխան փաստարկներից ոչ մեկը հիմնավոր չի։


Ապեր, ինչքան բարձրացված հարցը հիմնավոր չի, էնքան էլ պատասխանը հիմնավոր չի։ 

Ու լավ ա, որ ինքդ ես ասում «կրոնի պատմություն» են դասավանդում, կրոն չեն դասավանդում։ Իմ երեխեքն անցել են, երևի չեն էլ նկատել ոնց են անցել, կամ նկատել ենք էնքանով, որքանով որ սովորական պատմության դասն են նկատել։ Գոն ես չեմ հիշում, որ կրոնի պառմության գիքրը թևների տակ տառապելով հայր մեր ասեին։

----------

Lion (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, ինչքան բարձրացված հարցը հիմնավոր չի, էնքան էլ պատասխանը հիմնավոր չի։ 
> 
> Ու լավ ա, որ ինքդ ես ասում «կրոնի պատմություն» են դասավանդում, կրոն չեն դասավանդում։ Իմ երեխեքն անցել են, երևի չեն էլ նկատել ոնց են անցել, կամ նկատել ենք էնքանով, որքանով որ սովորական պատմության դասն են նկատել։ Գոն ես չեմ հիշում, որ կրոնի պառմության գիքրը թևների տակ տառապելով հայր մեր ասեին։


Դե ուրեմն դպրոցից դպրոց տարբեր ա։ Նույնիսկ եթե ամենաընտիր ձևով ամեն տեղ դասավանդվի չի նշանակում որ չի կարելի ասել հանեք էդ առարկան։ Կարծիք ա էլի։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, գրի աստված էլ անգործ կայֆավատ էր լինում՝ խեղճ Տիր  Ի դեպ, մի քանի հիշատակություններ նախամաշտոցյան հայկական տեքստերի մասին կան...
> 
> Էս հարցում վերջերս լավ դոկտորական պաշտպանեց Արտակ Մովսիսյանը և հիմա միանշանակ ընդունվում է, որ մինչ Մաշտոց մենք գիր ունեցել ենք: Ավելին, որոշ հանգամանքներ մեկը ինձ հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ 301 թ-ին ուղղակի մեր այբուբենը ոմանք անցկացրել են ընդհատակ, այդ գաղտնիքը արքայից արքա փոխանցվել է և 401 թ-ին Վաղարշակ արքան ի վերջո որոշել է այբուբենը կրկին մեջտեղ բերել՝ հանձնարարելով Մաշտոցին ուղղակի վերափոխել և ժամանակակից տեսքի բերել այն:


Արյաաաաա  :LOL: 

Կարճ ասած, էտ գրերից հենց մի օրինակ գտնեք, Տիր աստծո ձեռը բռնած կմտցնենք դպրոցներում որպես պարտադիր առարկա, կրոնի պատմության տեղը։  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էն տղուն վիրավորել եմ պատիժս էլ կրել եմ։ Դրանից հետո ով ինչ ասես չասավ ոչ մի բան էլ չպատժվեց։ Ես իրանց խոսքերում Հայաստանի համար վաղվա օրվա համար մտահոգություն եմ տեսնում իսկ դուք կանգնում ասում եք սուս թե չէ քեզ բանտ ենք ուղարկում։ Սուս մնացողների Հայաստան ենք ուզո՞ւմ։ Ունեինք էլի քսան տարի դրանից առաջ էլ յոթանասուն տարի դրանից առաջ էլ մի քանի դար։ Ի՞նչ խերվեցինք։


Ի դեպ դ տղեն իմ նման հաղարնեչին լոդր էր անվանում։ Ես զուտ պատասխանել եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ուրեմն դպրոցից դպրոց տարբեր ա։ Նույնիսկ եթե ամենաընտիր ձևով ամեն տեղ դասավանդվի չի նշանակում որ չի կարելի ասել հանեք էդ առարկան։ Կարծիք ա էլի։


Հաստատ չի նշանակում։ Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ ուզում հանեն էտ առարկան։ Բացարձակ անիմաստ առարկայա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ու՞ր հասանք, հորսսսս արև ․․․  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), ivy (17.01.2019), Շինարար (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արյաաաաա 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, էտ գրերից հենց մի օրինակ գտնեք, Տիր աստծո ձեռը բռնած կմտցնենք դպրոցներում որպես պարտադիր առարկա, կրոնի պատմության տեղը։


Որ չի եղել  հենց տառերի գյուտին անմիջապես հետո ոնց տենց փայլուն հայերենով տեքստեր սկսեցին գրել։ Աշխարհաբարի ստանդարտացումը հարյուր տարի ու ավել տևեց որ միջին հայերենի ու գրաբարի նախապատմություն ուներ։ Գրաբարը միանգամից աստվածային կամքով իջեցվեց մեր հեղինակներին։ Նենց միանշանակ պնդում ես։ Ինչ գիտենք ինչ ա եղել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ չի եղել  հենց տառերի գյուտին անմիջապես հետո ոնց տենց փայլուն հայերենով տեքստեր սկսեցին գրել։ Աշխարհաբարի ստանդարտացումը հարյուր տարի ու ավել տևեց որ միջին հայերենի ու գրաբարի նախապատմություն ուներ։ Գրաբարը միանգամից աստվածային կամքով իջեցվեց մեր հեղինակներին։ Նենց միանշանակ պնդում ես։ Ինչ գիտենք ինչ ա եղել։


Խելոք էին, կրթված էին, Եդեսիաներում, Ալեքսանդրիաներում ու Անտիոքներում կրթություն էին ստանում։ Էտ ոնց որ հիմա Հարվարդում սովորես, բլին։ 

Հունատառ կամ արամեատառ որոշ բաներ գրվել են։ Դե պետություն էր, պիտի գրագրություն ունենար։ Բայց հայկական գիր չի եղել: Չկա ալամ աշխարհի պատմության մեջ գոնե մի ժողովուրդ, որը գիր ունեցած լինի, որի հիման վրա գրականություն ստեղծված լինի, ու էտ գրից գոնե մի քարի վրա գոնե մի նմուշ մնացած չլինի։ Ուրարտուից սեպագրերը մնացել են, ոչ մեկը չի ոչնչացրել, չնայած քրիստոնեկան չէր, բայց հայկական գիրը հատիկ-հատիկ բռնել նենց են ոչնչացրել, որ մի բան չմնա՞։ Սկի կոնկիստադորները մայաներին ու ացտեկներնի տենց չեն կարացել ոչնչացնեն։ 

Արտաշատը տակից վրից պեղած ա: Մինչև քրիստոնեության ընդունելը 500 տարի կանգուն քաղաք էր։ Մի քանի շերտ հողով ծածկված պատմություն ուներ արդեն 301 թվին, գոնե մի հատ քարի կտոր չի մնացե՞լ։ 

Ինչ-որիս ա, էս հարցը հայերը հիմնական բարդույթներից մեկն ա։ Ոնց եղավ, որ ռեգիոնում հույները, փյունիկիացիները, ասորիները, հրեաները գիր ունեին, մենք չունեինք։ Դե հիմա, չունեինք տակ չունեինք, ի՞նչ մի պրոբլեմ ա։ Երևի կարիքը չկար։ Մարդ կա էտ գրերը ման գալուց դոկտորական ա պաշտպանել։  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոնին գժվցնելու մոդի մեջ եմ մտել   :LOL:  

Վայ Տիրն ուտի դոկտորին ....

----------


## Գաղթական

> - Անարգանքը ոնց ա չափվո՞ւմ։ Մարդկանց խոսքի դիմաց օրենքի հոդված եք բերում թե գնա ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղութներում երկու տարով։ Բա եղա՞վ։





> Ես իրանց խոսքերում Հայաստանի համար վաղվա օրվա համար մտահոգություն եմ տեսնում իսկ դուք կանգնում ասում եք սուս թե չէ քեզ բանտ ենք ուղարկում։


Տնաշեն, գոնե սպասեիր վրեն մի քիչ ժամանակ անցներ, մոռանայինք, նոր սենց փորձեիր խեղաթյուրել:

ՈՒրեմն.
- Հայաստանի գերբը հիմարություն անվանվեց,
- մի հոգի պատասխանեց, թե մեր պետության սիմվոլը վիրավորելով մեզ էլ ես վիրավորում,
- երկրորդն էլ հույս հայտնեց, որ սխալը կընդունվի ու ներողություն կխնդրվի,
- պատասխանեցին, թե խոսքի ազատությունա, ինչ ուզեմ կասեմ: Ով էլ վիրավորվի՝ ես մեղք չունեմ
- հետո քննարկում սկսվեց, թե որքանովա օրինական այլ երկրներում իրանց պետական սիմվոլները քրֆելը
- էդքան բանից հետո նոր միայն կոնկրետ հոդված մեջբերվեց, թե ուրիշ տեղ չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Հայաստանում դա դատապարտելիա..

ՈՒ էս ամեն ինչը դու ներկայացնում ես թե մարդը մտահոգա, դուք էլ բերանը փակում բանտ եք գցո՞ւմ..


Սենց պռոստը համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ առաջ հարևան թեմայում խոսքի մեջ ասեցի «նեգր», բողոքեցին, թե մարդ կա դրանից վիրավորվումա:
Ես իմ տեսակետը բացատրեցի, ասին՝ մեկա վիրավորվում ենք:
Ես էլ ասի՝ չնայած ինքս դրա մեջ վիրավորական բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց ներող որ քեզ վիրավորված զգացիր..

Հիմա էս նույն անալոգիայով մեկը բանա ասում, ուրիշները գալիս ասում են ասածդ մեզ վիրավորումա, թե բա՝ խոսքի ազատություն...

----------

Յոհաննես (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տնաշեն, գոնե սպասեիր վրեն մի քիչ ժամանակ անցներ, մոռանայինք, նոր սենց փորձեիր խեղաթյուրել:
> 
> ՈՒրեմն.
> - Հայաստանի գերբը հիմարություն անվանվեց,
> - մի հոգի պատասխանեց, թե մեր պետության սիմվոլը վիրավորելով մեզ էլ ես վիրավորում,
> - երկրորդն էլ հույս հայտնեց, որ սխալը կընդունվի ու ներողություն կխնդրվի,
> - պատասխանեցին, թե խոսքի ազատությունա, ինչ ուզեմ կասեմ: Ով էլ վիրավորվի՝ ես մեղք չունեմ
> - հետո քննարկում սկսվեց, թե որքանովա օրինական այլ երկրներում իրանց պետական սիմվոլները քրֆելը
> - էդքան բանից հետո նոր միայն կոնկրետ հոդված մեջբերվեց, թե ուրիշ տեղ չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Հայաստանում դա դատապարտելիա..
> ...


Գաղթական ջան, մարդու ու երևույթի միջև տարբերությունը չե՞ս տեսնում: Ոչ մի գերբ, դրոշակ, հիմն ավելի կարևոր չի քան մարդը: Մարդը երևույթի, սիմվոլի կամ ինչի մասին ա կարծիք հայտնում, իսկ «նեգրը» մարդուն ա վերաբերվում, բառ որը էս պահին վիրավորական ա ընկալվում լիքը պատճառներով, որի մեջ իհարկե հայ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի, բայց դե կարելի ա մարդկանց զգայությունը հայտնել իրենց անձին վերաբերող պիտակներ կիրառելիս: Ուրիշ երկրներում մեկը ես լիքը քննարկում եմ ունեցել, որ հայերենին մեղադրել են օրինակ ապրիլի քսանչորսին Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառելու մեջ, ասել եմ՝ իրականում անկախ դրոշի վրա եղած նկարից, դրոշը լաթ ա, իսկ հայերը դա վառում են ի պատասխան նրան, որ 15 թվին մարդիկ են վառվել էդ դրոշի ներքո, չնայած ինքս երբեք չէի վառի, որովհետև երեխայություն եմ համարում, բայց ամեն դեպքում էլի եմ ասում՝ գերբը, դրոշը, հիմնը մարդիկ չեն, երևույթներ են: ակումբում թեմա վայթե ունենք հիմնի մասին, երաժշտւոյթւոնը չի լավը, խոսքերը չեն լավը, եթե թեմա չէ, համենայն դեպս քննարկում, եկեք սաղին ուղարկենք աշխատանքային գաղութ, ով դեմ ա խոսացել: Հայաստանը Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ա ու էն բոլոր մարդիկ ովքերՀայաստանը իրանց հայրենիքն են անվանում, ոչ թե եռագույնը, գերբը կամ հիմնը: Մարդիկ բարձր են էդ ամենից: Ու հոդված մեջ բերելը ուղղակի սպառնալիք ա, ձենդ կտրի, թե չէ բատն ենք ուղարկում: Ծատ կներես, ես տենց եմ տեսնում, հենց քո կոնսպեկտած գրառման մեջ: Ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ ոչինչ չես խեղաթյուրել ու շատ պարզ երևում ա քննարկման բովանդակությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լիոնին գժվցնելու մոդի մեջ եմ մտել   
> 
> Վայ Տիրն ուտի դոկտորին ....


Հա մի քիչ լարվեք իրար հետ էլի: թե չէ էս ինչ ա, ձեն ձենի եք տվել, ընկել եք ջաններս՝ խաչակրաց արշավանք եք անում:

----------

Գաղթական (17.01.2019), Տրիբուն (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Արյաաաաա 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, էտ գրերից հենց մի օրինակ գտնեք, Տիր աստծո ձեռը բռնած կմտցնենք դպրոցներում որպես պարտադիր առարկա, կրոնի պատմության տեղը։


Եղբայր պատվական, ՊԳԹ Արտակ Մովսիսյանը մի ցելի գիրք ունի՝ Նախամաշտոցյան գրային համակարգերը:




> Հա մի քիչ լարվեք իրար հետ էլի: թե չէ էս ինչ ա, ձեն ձենի եք տվել, ընկել եք ջաններս՝ խաչակրաց արշավանք եք անում:


Մենք քաղաքականության հողի վրա արդեն բարիշել ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, մարդու ու երևույթի միջև տարբերությունը չե՞ս տեսնում:


Էս դեպքում կապը չեմ տեսնում ընկեր:
Մարդն ասումա սսածիցդ վիրավորվել եմ: Հիմա թե էդ ասածդ մարդկանց խմբի մասին էր, թե պետական սիմվոլի՝ արդեն երկրորդականա:
Ըստ իս էլի..





> Ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ ոչինչ չես խեղաթյուրել ու շատ պարզ երևում ա քննարկման բովանդակությունը:


Մենակ չասես, թե «խեղաթյուրել» բառս քեզ վիրավորեց )))

----------


## Gayl

> Գաղթական ջան, մարդու ու երևույթի միջև տարբերությունը չե՞ս տեսնում: Ոչ մի գերբ, դրոշակ, հիմն ավելի կարևոր չի քան մարդը: Մարդը երևույթի, սիմվոլի կամ ինչի մասին ա կարծիք հայտնում, իսկ «նեգրը» մարդուն ա վերաբերվում, բառ որը էս պահին վիրավորական ա ընկալվում լիքը պատճառներով, որի մեջ իհարկե հայ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի, բայց դե կարելի ա մարդկանց զգայությունը հայտնել իրենց անձին վերաբերող պիտակներ կիրառելիս: Ուրիշ երկրներում մեկը ես լիքը քննարկում եմ ունեցել, որ հայերենին մեղադրել են օրինակ ապրիլի քսանչորսին Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառելու մեջ, ասել եմ՝ իրականում անկախ դրոշի վրա եղած նկարից, դրոշը լաթ ա, իսկ հայերը դա վառում են ի պատասխան նրան, որ 15 թվին մարդիկ են վառվել էդ դրոշի ներքո, չնայած ինքս երբեք չէի վառի, որովհետև երեխայություն եմ համարում, բայց ամեն դեպքում էլի եմ ասում՝ գերբը, դրոշը, հիմնը մարդիկ չեն, երևույթներ են: ակումբում թեմա վայթե ունենք հիմնի մասին, երաժշտւոյթւոնը չի լավը, խոսքերը չեն լավը, եթե թեմա չէ, համենայն դեպս քննարկում, եկեք սաղին ուղարկենք աշխատանքային գաղութ, ով դեմ ա խոսացել: Հայաստանը Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ա ու էն բոլոր մարդիկ ովքերՀայաստանը իրանց հայրենիքն են անվանում, ոչ թե եռագույնը, գերբը կամ հիմնը: Մարդիկ բարձր են էդ ամենից: Ու հոդված մեջ բերելը ուղղակի սպառնալիք ա, ձենդ կտրի, թե չէ բատն ենք ուղարկում: Ծատ կներես, ես տենց եմ տեսնում, հենց քո կոնսպեկտած գրառման մեջ: Ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ ոչինչ չես խեղաթյուրել ու շատ պարզ երևում ա քննարկման բովանդակությունը:


Սևամորթը վիրավորվում է նեգր բառից, ես էլ վիրավորվում եմ իմ երկրի պետական խորհրդանիշը անարգելուց, պարզա չէ՞ ինչ եմ ասում: Թե հիմա գերբը փեդի կտորա, դրոշն էլ լաթի էդ արդեն երկրորդականա, որովհետև շատերիս մոտ ինչ որ բան է խորհրդանշում ու ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի անպատվել իմ երկրին է, իմ երկրի խորհրդանիշը...էս էլա չէ՞ պարզ: Ու թե խի ոնց կամ երբ էդ արեն քեզ բացատրելու էլ չի որտև



> Էս երբ ակումբում մթնոլորտը էսքան ճահճացավ, ռազմահայրենասիրական դարձավ։


Հայրենասիրության մեջ վատ բան չկա, եթե վատ բան լիներ դու կարողա երկիր էլ չունենայիր, չնայած ոնց հասկանում եմ չունես:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սևամորթը վիրավորվում է նեգր բառից, ես էլ վիրավորվում եմ իմ երկրի պետական խորհրդանիշը անարգելուց, պարզա չէ՞ ինչ եմ ասում: Թե հիմա գերբը փեդի կտորա, դրոշն էլ լաթի էդ արդեն երկրորդականա, որովհետև շատերիս մոտ ինչ որ բան է խորհրդանշում ու ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի անպատվել իմ երկրին է, իմ երկրի խորհրդանիշը...էս էլա չէ՞ պարզ: Ու թե խի ոնց կամ երբ էդ արեն քեզ բացատրելու էլ չի որտև
> 
> Հայրենասիրության մեջ վատ բան չկա, եթե վատ բան լիներ դու կարողա երկիր էլ չունենայիր, չնայած ոնց հասկանում եմ չունես:


որ ասում եմ մուննաթ էս նկատի ունեմ։ Անկեղծ ես զգուշանում եմ էս տիպի գրառումներին նույնիսկ պատասխանել։ Դեմս լիներ կարող ա մի հատ բռներ չափալախեր։  Ահավոր տհաճ ա դարձնում էս քուչի մթնոլորտը ակումբում գտնվելը։ Ու եթե սա չեք նկատում, ուրեմն իզուր էլ խոսում եմ։

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2019), Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց ինչ մազալու ժողովուրդ ենք մենք..
Ասենք տարրական բանա, չէ՞, պետությունն ունենումա իրա սիմվոլները ու դրանք մեկին կարան դուր գան, մեկին` չէ, բայց բոլորը դրանց վերաբերվում են նենց, ոնց կվերաբերվեին հենց էդ պետությանը:

Իսկ մենք անպայման պիտի ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն ընկնենք..
Սկզբից էդ սիմվոլները քրֆենք հետո էջերով քննարկենք քրֆել արժել թե չէ:
Ընթացքում էլ դե բնականաբար քննարկումը մանրից կանցնի անձնական դաշտ ու վերջում մի քանիսի մոտ անպայման նստվածք կմնա, որ գուցե միանգամից չէ բայց հետո մի ուրիշ տեղ իհարկե կարտահայտվի..

Արա դե էն թուրքը ճիշտ էր ասում էլի, թե այ մարդ էդ հայերից ինչ եք ուզում, հանգիստ թողեք էլի.. իրանք-իրանց մանրից կուտեն-կվերանան..

Բա խաբար ե՞ք, որ հիմա թուրքերի մոտ մոդայա` Արարատը թարս կողմով իրանց պատերին են կախում: Թարս` ոնց իրանց կողմիցա երևում էլի...
Էսի վաբշե տվեց էն Զարթնիր Լաո երգին էլ անցավ, որ բառերը փոխել էին ու գալաթասարայի հիմնը սարքել...

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ինչ մազալու ժողովուրդ ենք մենք..
> Ասենք տարրական բանա, չէ՞, պետությունն ունենումա իրա սիմվոլները ու դրանք մեկին կարան դուր գան, մեկին` չէ, բայց բոլորը դրանց վերաբերվում են նենց, ոնց կվերաբերվեին հենց էդ պետությանը:
> 
> Իսկ մենք անպայման պիտի ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն ընկնենք..
> Սկզբից էդ սիմվոլները քրֆենք հետո էջերով քննարկենք քրֆել արժել թե չէ:
> Ընթացքում էլ դե բնականաբար քննարկումը մանրից կանցնի անձնական դաշտ ու վերջում մի քանիսի մոտ անպայման նստվածք կմնա, որ գուցե միանգամից չէ բայց հետո մի ուրիշ տեղ իհարկե կարտահայտվի..
> 
> Արա դե էն թուրքը ճիշտ էր ասում էլի, թե այ մարդ էդ հայերից ինչ եք ուզում, հանգիստ թողեք էլի.. իրանք-իրանց մանրից կուտեն-կվերանան..
> 
> ...


Քեզնից ավելի ադեկվատ ռեակցիա էի սպասում։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քեզնից ավելի ադեկվատ ռեակցիա էի սպասում։


Ո՞ր մասն էր ոչ ադեկվատ Շինարար ջան:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞ր մասն էր ոչ ադեկվատ Շինարար ջան:


Հենց էդ որ դու չես տեսնում էդ ամբողջ մուննաթն ու լռեցնելու փորձերը որ մատնացույց են անում։ Կարճ ասած լավ մնացեք։ Թքած մարդկանց վրա կարևորը սիմվոլներն են։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հենց էդ որ դու չես տեսնում էդ ամբողջ մուննաթն ու լռեցնելու փորձերը որ մատնացույց են անում։ Կարճ ասած լավ մնացեք։ Թքած մարդկանց վրա կարևորը սիմվոլներն են։


Եղբայր, էս Ակումբում էլ, ինչպես ցանկացած հայկական միջավայրում, լիքը քննարկումներ արդյունքում անցնում են անձնական դաշտ` վերածվելով փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների ու լեզվակռվի:
ՈՒ էդտեղ իհարկե մունաթն էլ տեղ ունի:

Մարդիկ կան, ասում են` էդ մեր բռիությունիցա, անհամբերությունից, տաքարյունությունից, չգիտեմ էլ ինչից..
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով` դա ընդամենը միմյանց նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայությունիցա:

ՈՒ սրա մասին էլի շատ անգամ եմ բարձրաձայնել էս նույն Ակումբում:
Հիմա դու կարաս ինձ ոչ ադեկվատության ու մունաթի մեջ մեղադրես, ես էլ քո անձը վիրավորելով պատասխանեմ ու տենց շարունակ:
Արդյունքում 2-ս էլ կմոռանանք, թե ինչի մասին էր թեման կամ վաբշե ինչ ունենք ես ու դու իրար հետ կիսելու:

Թողես` քաղաքակրթությունից ու աշխարհիս բարքերից ժամերով կփիլիսոփայենք, բայց տարրական քննարկումը սկզբից մինչև վերջ քաղաքակիրթ տոնով հասցնելու ընդունակ չենք:

Էս ենք մենք...

----------

Progart (17.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Просто я уже давно обнаружил закономерность: участвуя в продолжительных дискуссиях, собеседники со временем *устают от полемики,* распаляются и перестают сдерживаться, начиная оскорблять собеседника, что вызывает ответную реакцию. В итоге всё зачастую заканчивается конфликтом.

*LEGIONER*

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կլինի՞ մի խելոք միտք էլ ես ասեմ էս հաճելի զրույցի թեմայով  :LOL: 

Բայց մինչև էդ մի հատ  @Շինարարի վրա մուննաթ գամ․․․ ադա Շին, դու հո երեկ չես ակումբ եկել, այ բալամ․ լռեցնել, բան․․․ էս կրոնը ու քաղաքականությունը մի տեղ ներարող վերին աստիճանի քաղաքավարի զրույցը լրիվ սրբապղծեցիր, տո՛  :LOL: 

Լավ, որ սկսել եմ, մի երկու հատ մուննաթ էլ գամ․․․



> Կրոնը պետական կառույց բերել ոչ մի դռնով, պատուհանով ու նույնիսկ օդանցքով չի կարելի: Մի ապուշություն էլ գերբի վրայի սիմվոլներն են:


Ախպեր, Է՞Ս էր անարգանքը․․․ հողը գլխներիս, կոնտեքստը պարզ ասում ա, որ ստեղ ապուշությունը վերաբերում էր կրոնական սիմվոլիկայի ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՄԱՆը զինանշանի վրա, ոչ թե զինանշանի ատրիբուտիկան, թե չէ եթե կոնկրետ սիմվոլները ապուշություն քրֆֆած լիներ, պիտի կրոնական հողի վրա դեմ տրվեր՝ էդ խի՞ ես մեր հալալ քրիստոնեական խաչը ապուշություն համարում։ Իսկ զինանշանի վրա ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկայի օգտագործման խելամտության մասին կարծիք հայտնելը, նույնիսկ այսպիսի գռեհիկ տեսքով, դժվար թե դատարանում համարվի զինանշանի անարգանք, քանի որ, այո՛, պաշտպանված ա խոսքի ազատության մասին սահմանադրական սկզբունքով։ Ի դեպ, խոսքի ազատությունից ելնելով, նաև ՔՕ-ի այդ օրենքը հնարավոր է լինի հակասահմանադրական, քանի որ պետական սիմվոլիկայի անարգանքը հանգիստ կարող է համարվել symbolic political speech՝ արտահայտելով անարգողի անհամաձայնությունը այդ պետության պաշտոնական քայլերի հետ։ Ու այդ հոդվածով «այլ պետությունների» խորհրդանիշներն էլ չպիտի անարգելվեն, ինչը կարծես չի խանգարում Թուրքիայի դրոշի Հայաստանում պարբերական այրմանը։ Կարճ ասած, խնդրահարույց հոդված ա։

Լավ․․․ վերջին մուննաթն էլ գամ  :Jpit:  ․․․ ադա Այվո՞ւշ, լավ, ի՞նչ մտքովդ անցավ, որ ապուշությունն ու գերբը նույն նախադասության մեջ օգտագործեցիր։ Ախր գիտես էլ, որ ռազմավայրենասիրությունը մեր ազգային կրոնի նման մի բան ա, բա արժե՞ր էս սաղի մեջ մտնելը․․․ լավ, տաքացած էիր, ասեցիր, բա մի հատ ասելը «ներող, զինանշանը չէի անարգում, այլ կարծիք էի արտահայտում պետական սիմվոլիկայի մեջ երկրի աշխարհիկությունը անարգող ատրիբուտիկայի օգտագործման շուրջ» դժվա՞ր էր։

Հիմա էլ համեստ կարծիքս, բայց սֆթուց մի նախաբան․․․ ուրեմն ասում են երբ Իսրայելը նոր-նոր էր ստեղծվել, էս Բեն-Գուրիոնս գնում ա Ամերիկա նորաստեղծ երկրի ոտքի կանգնացնելու օժանդակություն խնդրելու։ Էս Էյզենհաուերի պետ-քարտուղարն էլ սրան դեմ ա տալիս, թե բա․ «դու ո՞ւմ ես ներկայացնում․ Պալեստինի հրեաներին, Լեհաստանի հրեաներին, Սովետի հրեաների, Հարավային Ամերիկայի հրեաներին, թե ո՞ւմ, ու վաբշե, էդ բոլորն ունե՞ն արդյոք ընդհանուր ազգակառույց մշակույթ, ժառանգություն, լեզու ու նման, որ մի ազգ համարվեն»։ Էս Բեն-Գուրիոնն էլ սրան պատասխանում ա․
― Հարգարժան պետքարտուղար, մի 300 տարի առաջ Մեյֆլաուեր նավով մի խումբ մարդիկ եկել էին նոր աշխարհամաս, ու հիմք էին դրել հետագայում աշխարհի ամենահզոր ու ամենահարուստ դարձած գերտերությանը։ Ու կարծում եմ հետս կհամաձայնվեք, որ եթե դուրս գանք ու մի 10 ամերիկացի երեխայի հարցնենք, թե ո՞վ էր Մեյֆլաուերի կապիտանը, ի՞նչ մարդիկ էին այդ նավով գալիս, քանի՞ օր էր տևել այդ ճամփորդությունը ու ի՞նչ պայմաններ էին նավարկության ընթացքում, ապա մեծ հավանականությամբ շատերը այս հարցերի ճշգրիտ պատասխանները չեն իմանա։ Ի տարբերություն Ամերիկայի, հրեաները ոչ թե 300, այլ 3000 տարի առաջ են Եգիպտոսից դուրս եկել, ու խնդրում եմ աշխարհով ձեր ճամփորդությունների ժամանակ տաբեր երկրներում գտեք 10 հրեա երեխաների, ու հարցրեք, թե ո՞վ էր այն առաջնորդը, ով հրեաներին դուրս հանեց Եգիպտոսից, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ տևեց իրենց ուղևորություն դեպի Իսրայել, ի՞նչով էր սնվում ժողովուրդը անապատը կտրելու ժամանակ, և ի՞նչ պատահեց ծովին, երբ դրանով անցնում էր հրեա ժողովուրդը։ Եվ այս հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալուն պես, խնդրում եմ կրկին խորհեք օժանդակության մասին խնդրանքիս շուրջ։

Հա, ասածս ինչ ա․․․ ՀԱԵ-ից պետության անջատումը սփյուռքին ուժեղ հարված ա լինելու։ Ու էսորվա օրով ՀԱԵ-ն դե ֆակտո սփյուռքի նախարարություն ա․ ոչ մի այլ ինստիտուտ հային սփյուռքում այնքան հայ չի պահում, ինչքան ՀԱԵ-ն։ Ուզենք, թե չուզենք, սա է, ու թե սփյուռքն էլ ենք ազգի մաս համարում, ապա ՀԱԵ-ն էլ ա այդ ազգության սահմանման մեջ մասնակցում։ Ու կաթողիկոսի բարեմաղթանքն ու աղոթքը ԱԺ-ում չնչին գին են այս հարցում։

Դպրոցում «կրոնի պատմություն» ուսումնասիրելու դեմ կարծիքն էլ չեմ հասկանում․․․ ըստ իս, «պատմության կրոն» առարկա էլ վատ չէր լինի մտցնել, ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքան շատ բան երեխան սովորի, էնքան լավ, թե՞ չէ։

Հ․Գ․
Իսրայելի դրոշն ու զինանշանը տեսե՞լ եք։ Հա, ու ասում են Իսրայելում ամուսնության միակ տեսակը կրոնականն է, ու նույնիսկ, որ տարբեր դավանանքի անձանց միմյանց հետ պաշտոնական ամուսնանալը ձև չի, բայց ես չեմ հավատում, չէ՞ որ Իսրայելը առաջատար աշխարհիկ պետություն է։

----------

Freeman (18.01.2019), ivy (18.01.2019), Progart (18.01.2019), Հայկօ (18.01.2019), Տրիբուն (18.01.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ուղղում. հայկական ժամանակակից դպրոցներում հիմա էդ առարկան կոչվում ա ոչ թե կրոնի պատմություն (ինչի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ), այլ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմություն, դասավանդողներն էլ հիմնականում տերտեր են։ Այ ստեղից ա խնդիրը սկսվում։ Թե չէ կրոնի պատմության դեմ մեկը ես բան չունեմ. համալսարանում ենք անցել, դասախոսն էլ Սովետի ժամանակ աթեիզմ էր տալիս, ասում էր՝ բովանդակությունը նույնն ա, անունն են փոխել։

----------

boooooooom (18.01.2019), ivy (18.01.2019), Progart (18.01.2019), Աթեիստ (18.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի ուղղում. հայկական ժամանակակից դպրոցներում հիմա էդ առարկան կոչվում ա ոչ թե կրոնի պատմություն (ինչի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ), այլ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու պատմություն, դասավանդողներն էլ հիմնականում տերտեր են։ Այ ստեղից ա խնդիրը սկսվում։ Թե չէ կրոնի պատմության դեմ մեկը ես բան չունեմ. համալսարանում ենք անցել, դասախոսն էլ Սովետի ժամանակ աթեիզմ էր տալիս, ասում էր՝ բովանդակությունը նույնն ա, անունն են փոխել։


Վայ, տնաշեն․․․ բարի հուշերի մեջ գցեցիր, հա։ Ուրեմն․․․․ աշխարհագրության դասատու եմ ունեցել, ով նաև երկրաչափություն էր դասավանդում (բարեբախտաբար՝ ոչ մեզ)․ տնօրենը ռուսախոս էր, կա-չկա գեոգրաֆիան ու գեոմետրիան ականջին մոտ առարկաներ են թվացել․․․ էդ աշխարհագրության դասից մենակ մի դրվագ ա ուղեղումս մնացել․ մի անգամ մեր հերթական դասատուն բացակա էր, տարան միացրեցին մեկ այլ դասարանի աշխարհագրության դասի հետ ու քանի որ բավականաչափ աթոռներ չկային, մեր դասարանի աղջիկները մի ձև տեղավորվեցին, իսկ մեր դասարանի տղաներն ու մյուս դասարանի տղաների մի մասը, ովքեր աթոռները զիջել էին մեր աղջիկներին, հետևի պատի մոտ շարվեցինք․․․ դե զրույց-բան, մի քիչ էլ դասը խանգարում էինք, դասատուն (ի դեպ թույն ծիտ էր, բայց բարձր կաբլուկներով մետրուկեսից բոյը չէր անցնի, ու հետագա նկարագրությանս մեջ պատկերացրու, թե ինչ ծիծաղալի էր իր կաբկլուկներով կեցվածքը իրենից մի գլուխ բոյով տղաների դիմաց) եկավ մեր շարքի վրա գոռգոռաց ու մի ծերից սկսեց հարցնել․ «քարոլորտի հաստությունը ինչքա՞ն ա»։ Հարցվողներն էլ սկսեցին թվեր կրակել, դասատուն էլ հերթական ապուշ գուշակություն անողին ապտակում էր ու անցնում հաջորթին՝ նույն հարցով։ Տենց մի 7-8 հոգու ապտակեց, ու արդեն հայ-հայա հերթը ինձ էր հասնում, ես էլ արդեն ռեզկի կռանալու մանևրներ էի մտքումս մտածում, որտև էդ անտեր հարցը միանշանակ պատասխան չունի, ու չիմանալով հիմար դասագրքում գրված կոնկրետ թիվը, չէի կարծում, թե դասատուն իմ խառնվածքի նկատմամբ համբերատար կգտնվի, մինչև իրեն բացատրեմ իր հարցի տգիտությունը, էն ել կողքիս կանգնածը պատասխանեց՝ 42 կմ, ինչի վրա դասատուն ասեց՝ ապրես ու վերադարձավ դասարանի առաջնամաս․․․․ էդ պահին մտքումս մենակ WTF էր, բայց հետագայում Դագլաս Ադամս կարդալն էլ ավելի հավես էր՝ lived experience ունեի ամեն ինչին պատասխանի շուրջ։

Մի դաս էինք անցնում, կարծես 7-րդ դասարանում էր, կոչվում էր «Ասպետաբանություն», իմաստն էլ սեռական կրթությունն էր։ Մենակ տղաների համար էր, աղջիկները նույն ժամին «Հայ կինը» առարկա էին անցնում։ Հա, ու տղաներիս «ասպետ սարքողը» ասում էին էն ժամանակվա Հայաստանի գլխավոր սեքսապատոլոգն էր, չգիտեմ էլ տենց բան գոյություն ունի, թե չէ․․․ երկու բան ա այդ դասից մեջս տպավորվել․ 1) սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին լեկցիայի ժամանակ ասեց (բառացիորեն ուղեղումս սեպագրվել ա) «գյոթը ձեր իմացած բոզի տղեն չի, այլ ոռից ք․նվել սիրող տղեն ա»; 2) դաշտանի մասին լեկցիայից հետո մի տղա ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու հարցրեց, թե բա կույսերի մոտ ո՞նց ա որ դաշտան ա լինում, բա կուսաթաղանթը չի՞ խանգարում, ինչին ստացավ պատասխան՝ չէ, կուսաթաղանթը ֆիլտրի նման մանր անցքեր ունի, որի միջով արյունը կաթիլ-կաթիլ անցնում ա։ Ես այդտեղ facepalm վիճակներում էի, ու այդ պատասխանից հետո թարգեցի էդ առարկայի դասերին գնալ ու ասպետի փոխարեն, դպրոցի շենքի հետևը ծխել սովորող խուլիգան դառնալու վրա էի աշխատում։

Կարծես 8-րդ դասարանում էլ մի պատմության դասատու ունեի, ով տերտեր չէր, բայց էլ ավելի վատ գլուխ ք․նող էր․․․ դրա դասերից էլ ամենատպավորվածը էն ա, որ իրեն դուր չեկած պահվածքին արձագանքում էր՝ նենց կչռփեմ, որ պատի վրա չեկանկա կդառնաս, հետո ծնողներիդ պիտի կանչենք, որ զուբիլով քանդեն հանեն տանեն։

Մի դասղեկ եմ ունեցել, ով բոլոր աշակերտներից տարվա սկզբին ծննդյան տարի, օր ու ժամ-րոպե հարցրեց ու  աստղագուշական բնութագրեր կազմեց, հետո էլ ծնողական ժողովին «ինքը ծնվել է Ուրանի Նեպտունի շողքով անցնելու գոտում, ինչի պատճառով ֆլան-ֆստան» տիպի բաներ էր բառաչում․․․ հա, ու դասարանն էլ՝ ֆիզ-մաթ հոսքի։

Հա, հայ-հայ ա մոռանում էի․․․ հոգեբանության դաս էլ եմ անցել, դասատուն էլ՝ ոռից խելառ․․․ նենց որ դեմ չեմ, թող մի տերտեր էլ ՀԱԵ-ի պատմություն դասավանդի, դա էլ իր կոլորիտը կավելացնի դպրոցական կրթությանը․․․

----------

Freeman (18.01.2019), Progart (18.01.2019), Հայկօ (18.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ծլնգ ջան, դեմ չլինելը բան չի ասում։
Մեր ժողովրդի 90%-ը դեմ չի, որ ավտոբուսի գազելի վարորդը ծխի ու փչի իրա կամ իրա երեխու վրա։
Ես եմ դեմ, ու պնդում եմ, որ դա հակասում ա կրոնի ազատության իմ ու երեխայիս իրավունքին։

Այսինքն ես արդեն գտել եմ նորմալ դպրոց, որտեղ էդ «առարկան», կամ ավելի ճիշտ քարոզը ռադ են արել։
Բայց երկրի մակարդակով մարդկանց էդ իրավունքը խախտվում ա։

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------

boooooooom (18.01.2019), ivy (18.01.2019), Progart (18.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քոչարյանը մնաց կալանքի տակ։ Ծլնգ մի երկու բան էլ պատմի քո դպրոցից: Ասենք, խոսանք, ուրախանանք:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Վայ, տնաշեն․․․ բարի հուշերի մեջ գցեցիր, հա։ Ուրեմն․․․․ աշխարհագրության դասատու եմ ունեցել, ով նաև երկրաչափություն էր դասավանդում (բարեբախտաբար՝ ոչ մեզ)․ տնօրենը ռուսախոս էր, կա-չկա գեոգրաֆիան ու գեոմետրիան ականջին մոտ առարկաներ են թվացել․․․ էդ աշխարհագրության դասից մենակ մի դրվագ ա ուղեղումս մնացել․ մի անգամ մեր հերթական դասատուն բացակա էր, տարան միացրեցին մեկ այլ դասարանի աշխարհագրության դասի հետ ու քանի որ բավականաչափ աթոռներ չկային, մեր դասարանի աղջիկները մի ձև տեղավորվեցին, իսկ մեր դասարանի տղաներն ու մյուս դասարանի տղաների մի մասը, ովքեր աթոռները զիջել էին մեր աղջիկներին, հետևի պատի մոտ շարվեցինք․․․ դե զրույց-բան, մի քիչ էլ դասը խանգարում էինք, դասատուն (ի դեպ թույն ծիտ էր, բայց բարձր կաբլուկներով մետրուկեսից բոյը չէր անցնի, ու հետագա նկարագրությանս մեջ պատկերացրու, թե ինչ ծիծաղալի էր իր կաբկլուկներով կեցվածքը իրենից մի գլուխ բոյով տղաների դիմաց) եկավ մեր շարքի վրա գոռգոռաց ու մի ծերից սկսեց հարցնել․ «քարոլորտի հաստությունը ինչքա՞ն ա»։ Հարցվողներն էլ սկսեցին թվեր կրակել, դասատուն էլ հերթական ապուշ գուշակություն անողին ապտակում էր ու անցնում հաջորթին՝ նույն հարցով։ Տենց մի 7-8 հոգու ապտակեց, ու արդեն հայ-հայա հերթը ինձ էր հասնում, ես էլ արդեն ռեզկի կռանալու մանևրներ էի մտքումս մտածում, որտև էդ անտեր հարցը միանշանակ պատասխան չունի, ու չիմանալով հիմար դասագրքում գրված կոնկրետ թիվը, չէի կարծում, թե դասատուն իմ խառնվածքի նկատմամբ համբերատար կգտնվի, մինչև իրեն բացատրեմ իր հարցի տգիտությունը, էն ել կողքիս կանգնածը պատասխանեց՝ 42 կմ, ինչի վրա դասատուն ասեց՝ ապրես ու վերադարձավ դասարանի առաջնամաս․․․․ էդ պահին մտքումս մենակ WTF էր, բայց հետագայում Դագլաս Ադամս կարդալն էլ ավելի հավես էր՝ lived experience ունեի ամեն ինչին պատասխանի շուրջ։
> 
> Մի դաս էինք անցնում, կարծես 7-րդ դասարանում էր, կոչվում էր «Ասպետաբանություն», իմաստն էլ սեռական կրթությունն էր։ Մենակ տղաների համար էր, աղջիկները նույն ժամին «Հայ կինը» առարկա էին անցնում։ Հա, ու տղաներիս «ասպետ սարքողը» ասում էին էն ժամանակվա Հայաստանի գլխավոր սեքսապատոլոգն էր, չգիտեմ էլ տենց բան գոյություն ունի, թե չէ․․․ երկու բան ա այդ դասից մեջս տպավորվել․ 1) սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին լեկցիայի ժամանակ ասեց (բառացիորեն ուղեղումս սեպագրվել ա) «գյոթը ձեր իմացած բոզի տղեն չի, այլ ոռից ք․նվել սիրող տղեն ա»; 2) դաշտանի մասին լեկցիայից հետո մի տղա ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու հարցրեց, թե բա կույսերի մոտ ո՞նց ա որ դաշտան ա լինում, բա կուսաթաղանթը չի՞ խանգարում, ինչին ստացավ պատասխան՝ չէ, կուսաթաղանթը ֆիլտրի նման մանր անցքեր ունի, որի միջով արյունը կաթիլ-կաթիլ անցնում ա։ Ես այդտեղ facepalm վիճակներում էի, ու այդ պատասխանից հետո թարգեցի էդ առարկայի դասերին գնալ ու ասպետի փոխարեն, դպրոցի շենքի հետևը ծխել սովորող խուլիգան դառնալու վրա էի աշխատում։
> 
> Կարծես 8-րդ դասարանում էլ մի պատմության դասատու ունեի, ով տերտեր չէր, բայց էլ ավելի վատ գլուխ ք․նող էր․․․ դրա դասերից էլ ամենատպավորվածը էն ա, որ իրեն դուր չեկած պահվածքին արձագանքում էր՝ նենց կչռփեմ, որ պատի վրա չեկանկա կդառնաս, հետո ծնողներիդ պիտի կանչենք, որ զուբիլով քանդեն հանեն տանեն։
> 
> Մի դասղեկ եմ ունեցել, ով բոլոր աշակերտներից տարվա սկզբին ծննդյան տարի, օր ու ժամ-րոպե հարցրեց ու  աստղագուշական բնութագրեր կազմեց, հետո էլ ծնողական ժողովին «ինքը ծնվել է Ուրանի Նեպտունի շողքով անցնելու գոտում, ինչի պատճառով ֆլան-ֆստան» տիպի բաներ էր բառաչում․․․ հա, ու դասարանն էլ՝ ֆիզ-մաթ հոսքի։
> 
> Հա, հայ-հայ ա մոռանում էի․․․ հոգեբանության դաս էլ եմ անցել, դասատուն էլ՝ ոռից խելառ․․․ նենց որ դեմ չեմ, թող մի տերտեր էլ ՀԱԵ-ի պատմություն դասավանդի, դա էլ իր կոլորիտը կավելացնի դպրոցական կրթությանը․․․


Ծլնգ, որպես էդ առարկան անցած մարդ, ես էլ դպրոցական բաներ հիշեմ։  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն, մենք էն առաջին սերունդն էինք, ովքեր 4-րդ դասարանից մինչև ավարտել ՀԵՊ անցանք։  Իրականում էդ առարկայի շատ քիչ մասն էր հայոց եկեղեցու կամ առաքելականություն պատմություն․ սկզբի տարիներին Աստվածաշունչն էր վերապատմած, հետո՝ հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն, բայց ամենավատը վերջին երկու տարիներն էին, երբ առարկան սովորեցնում էր «քրիստոնյա» լինել, այսինքն՝ ինչ-որ  բարոյախրատականություն էր։ Ու առարկան ուղղված էր ոչ թե պատմության ծանոթացնելու (ի դեպ, հայոց պատմության ժամանակ էն ինչ եկեղեցու պատմությանն անցել էինք, դա կար), այլ առաքելականությունը պարտադրելուն։ Հիշում եմ՝ որ «Իմ մկրտությունը» ու նման թեմայով շարադրություններ էին հանձնարարվում որպես դասի պարտադիր մաս, դասերից առաջ մեզ աղոթացնում էին ու ես մի քանի անգամ դուրս եմ արվել, որովհետև բարձր դասարաններում արդեն աթեիստ էի ու չէի ուզում աղոթել։ Հա, ու դասերին մի այլ կարգի շատ էին թիրախավորվում Եհովայի վկա կամ այլակրոն երեխեքը․ պատկերացրեք մեկն էդ «Իմ մկրտություն» շարադրությունը չէր բերում կամ չէր ուզում աղոթել, «էլ ինչ հայ, եթե առաքելական չես» թեմաները սկսում էին։ Ու ցածր դասարաններում լիքը երեխեքի համար սթրես էր, որովհետև իրանք պիտակվում էին «աղանդավոր», եթե առաջադրանքների պատճառով իրենց այլադավանությունը պարզ էր դառնում ու ահագին թիրախավորվում էին էդ թեմայով։ 
10-երորդ դասարանն ահագին լավ ա տպավորվել (գիրքն՝ էստեղ), երբ պատվիրաններ պետք ա սովորեինք Աստվածաշնչից ու ընդհանուր սաղ «բարոյականության» շուրջ էր պտտվում։ Ու նորմալ գնահատակին համար պետք է էդ ամենն անգիր անեինք, ստուգողականներին՝ պատվիրաններն ու «հայ քրիստոնյայի բարոյական կերպարը» նկարագրեինք։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե գերազանցիկ չլինեի, էս առարկան կարող ա նույնիսկ չստանայի, որովհետև դաս չկար, որ կոնֆլիկտ չունենայի դասատուի հետ, քանի որ միշտ բողոքում էի էդ ամեն ինչը անգիր անելու փաստից։ Իսկ դասատուները մեր հայոց պատմության դասատուներն էին ու ես քրիստոնյա չլինելով, իրանցից շատ բան գիտեի։ Մեկը «ողջախոհություն» ու «բղջախոհություն» բառերը չէր տարբերում։  :Jpit: 
Իսկ երբ հիշում եմ, որ ստիպված էինք միշտ դասերին խոսել, թե ինչ համեստ, խոնարհ ու հեզ պիտի լինեինք, սիրտս խառնում ա։ 
Կրոնական թեմայից էլ դուրս, էդ առարկայի լրի՜վ ասելիքն այլ առարկաներ իրենց մեջ ներառում են։ Նույնիսկ էս բարոյականության մասին բաները Հասարակագիտության ժամին կային։ Եթե նույնիսկ անտեսենք կրոնական ճնշումը, առարկան լրի՜վ անիմաստ էր ու լրի՜վ ժամավաճառություն։ Ասենք՝ ֆիզմաթ հոսքում «Աստղագիտություն» առարկա չունեինք, փոխարենը խրատներ էինք զուբրիտ անում։

----------

boooooooom (18.01.2019), ivy (18.01.2019), Progart (18.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

Կրոնի պատմությունը հանգիստ կարելի է ներառել «պատմություն» առարկայի մեջ․ թող մի քանի ժամ էլ ավել պատմություն անցնեն։ Բայց ինչպես Բյուրը նշեց, էս առարկան սկի «կրոնի պատմություն» էլ չի կոչվում, որ գոնե մարդ իմանար՝ նեյտրալ հողի վրա բոլոր կրոնների ձևավորման պատմությունն են ներկայացնում։ Սա հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու _պատմությունն_ է, որը իմ պատկերացմամբ, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ՀԱԵ-ի գաղափարախոսության ու արժեքների քարոզում։
Հիմա մարդ կա, որ շատ էլ գոհ է կամ ուղղակի դեմ չի, որ իր երեխան առաքելական եկեղեցու բարոյագիտությամբ դաստիարակվի, ուսուցիչ տերտերն էլ գլխին ամեն օր քարոզ կարդա։ Բայց դե մարդ էլ կա, որ լավ էլ դեմ է դրան, ու էս դեպքում անթույլատրելի է ստիպել էդ ծնողին իր երեխային ուղարկել տվյալ դասին։




> Հա, ասածս ինչ ա․․․ ՀԱԵ-ից պետության անջատումը սփյուռքին ուժեղ հարված ա լինելու։ Ու էսորվա օրով ՀԱԵ-ն դե ֆակտո սփյուռքի նախարարություն ա․ ոչ մի այլ ինստիտուտ հային սփյուռքում այնքան հայ չի պահում, ինչքան ՀԱԵ-ն։ Ուզենք, թե չուզենք, սա է, ու թե սփյուռքն էլ ենք ազգի մաս համարում, ապա ՀԱԵ-ն էլ ա այդ ազգության սահմանման մեջ մասնակցում։ Ու կաթողիկոսի բարեմաղթանքն ու աղոթքը ԱԺ-ում չնչին գին են այս հարցում։


Սփյուռքի մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք․ սփյուռքը մենակ էս կամ էն հայկական համայնքը չի, որ կիրակի օրերով գնում է հայկական եկեղեցի պատարագի ու համախմբվում ՀԱԵ-ի ծեսերի ու խոսք-խրատի շուրջ։ Ես էլ եմ ինձ սփյուռքի մաս համարում, ու ինձ նման էլի շատ մարդիկ կան, որ ոչ ՀԱԵ-ի, ոչ դրսում ձևավորված որևէ հայ համայնքի հետ՝ իրենց շաբաթօրյա դպրոցներով ու կիրակնօրյա պատարագներով, որևէ կապ ունենալ չի ուզում։ 
Չեմ կարծում, թե իմ հայ լինելը ինչ-որ ձևով պակասի կամ ավելանա, եթե ՀԱԵ-ն պետությունից անջատվի։ Ու ինձ որ մնա, ոչ Հայաստանին, ոչ սփյուռքին ոչ մի սփյուռքի նախարարություն էլ պետք չի՝ Հայաստանի հետ կապը պահպանելու կամ հայ մնալու համար, ինչ տեսքով էլ որ լինի էդ «նախարարությունը»։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.01.2019), Հայկօ (19.01.2019), Շինարար (19.01.2019), Տրիբուն (19.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի որ կրոնի թեման բացելուց ինձ ԱԺ-ի դեպքն էր հետաքրքրում, ու ընթացքում միացավ նաև դպրոցի թեման, գրառումները չեմ տեղափոխում, ուղղակի ասի հիշեցնեմ, որ սենց թեմա ունենք։

*Կրոնի պարտադրումը դպրոցում և պայքարը դրա դեմ*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջին շաբաթվա արդյունքով ասեմ, որ էս ԱԺ-ն շատ հավանում եմ: Լիքը պոտենցիալ ունի ու էն նախկին խուժանից հազար գլուխ բարձր ա:

----------

Gayl (20.01.2019), Աթեիստ (19.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն նախորդից լավն է՝ նույնիսկ իր թերություններով ու մանկամտություններով հանդերձ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, որպես էդ առարկան անցած մարդ, ես էլ դպրոցական բաներ հիշեմ։  Ուրեմն, մենք էն առաջին սերունդն էինք, ովքեր 4-րդ դասարանից մինչև ավարտել ՀԵՊ անցանք։  Իրականում էդ առարկայի շատ քիչ մասն էր հայոց եկեղեցու կամ առաքելականություն պատմություն․ սկզբի տարիներին Աստվածաշունչն էր վերապատմած, հետո՝ հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն, բայց ամենավատը վերջին երկու տարիներն էին, երբ առարկան սովորեցնում էր «քրիստոնյա» լինել, այսինքն՝ ինչ-որ  բարոյախրատականություն էր։ Ու առարկան ուղղված էր ոչ թե պատմության ծանոթացնելու (ի դեպ, հայոց պատմության ժամանակ էն ինչ եկեղեցու պատմությանն անցել էինք, դա կար), այլ առաքելականությունը պարտադրելուն։ Հիշում եմ՝ որ «Իմ մկրտությունը» ու նման թեմայով շարադրություններ էին հանձնարարվում որպես դասի պարտադիր մաս, դասերից առաջ մեզ աղոթացնում էին ու ես մի քանի անգամ դուրս եմ արվել, որովհետև բարձր դասարաններում արդեն աթեիստ էի ու չէի ուզում աղոթել։ Հա, ու դասերին մի այլ կարգի շատ էին թիրախավորվում Եհովայի վկա կամ այլակրոն երեխեքը․ պատկերացրեք մեկն էդ «Իմ մկրտություն» շարադրությունը չէր բերում կամ չէր ուզում աղոթել, «էլ ինչ հայ, եթե առաքելական չես» թեմաները սկսում էին։ Ու ցածր դասարաններում լիքը երեխեքի համար սթրես էր, որովհետև իրանք պիտակվում էին «աղանդավոր», եթե առաջադրանքների պատճառով իրենց այլադավանությունը պարզ էր դառնում ու ահագին թիրախավորվում էին էդ թեմայով։ 
> 10-երորդ դասարանն ահագին լավ ա տպավորվել (գիրքն՝ էստեղ), երբ պատվիրաններ պետք ա սովորեինք Աստվածաշնչից ու ընդհանուր սաղ «բարոյականության» շուրջ էր պտտվում։ Ու նորմալ գնահատակին համար պետք է էդ ամենն անգիր անեինք, ստուգողականներին՝ պատվիրաններն ու «հայ քրիստոնյայի բարոյական կերպարը» նկարագրեինք։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե գերազանցիկ չլինեի, էս առարկան կարող ա նույնիսկ չստանայի, որովհետև դաս չկար, որ կոնֆլիկտ չունենայի դասատուի հետ, քանի որ միշտ բողոքում էի էդ ամեն ինչը անգիր անելու փաստից։ Իսկ դասատուները մեր հայոց պատմության դասատուներն էին ու ես քրիստոնյա չլինելով, իրանցից շատ բան գիտեի։ Մեկը «ողջախոհություն» ու «բղջախոհություն» բառերը չէր տարբերում։ 
> Իսկ երբ հիշում եմ, որ ստիպված էինք միշտ դասերին խոսել, թե ինչ համեստ, խոնարհ ու հեզ պիտի լինեինք, սիրտս խառնում ա։ 
> Կրոնական թեմայից էլ դուրս, էդ առարկայի լրի՜վ ասելիքն այլ առարկաներ իրենց մեջ ներառում են։ Նույնիսկ էս բարոյականության մասին բաները Հասարակագիտության ժամին կային։ Եթե նույնիսկ անտեսենք կրոնական ճնշումը, առարկան լրի՜վ անիմաստ էր ու լրի՜վ ժամավաճառություն։ Ասենք՝ ֆիզմաթ հոսքում «Աստղագիտություն» առարկա չունեինք, փոխարենը խրատներ էինք զուբրիտ անում։


դե փաստորեն էդ դասերի «քարոզը» նույն կարգի ՕԳԳ ունի, ինչ իմ նկարագրած դասերի «կրթությունը»  :Jpit:  բայց դե գոնե լավ ա, որ դասավանդողը տերտեր չի․․․ իսկ վերջին պարբերությանդ առումով․ տես, մի ապուշ առարկա են մտցրել, հին պատմություն դասատուները սկսել են եկեղեցական բարոյագիտություն դասավանդել, բա որ աստղագիտություն մտցնեն, ու էդ նույն դասատուները սկսեն աստղագիտություն դասավանդել, բա քեզ պե՞տք ա   :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրոնի պատմությունը հանգիստ կարելի է ներառել «պատմություն» առարկայի մեջ․ թող մի քանի ժամ էլ ավել պատմություն անցնեն։ Բայց ինչպես Բյուրը նշեց, էս առարկան սկի «կրոնի պատմություն» էլ չի կոչվում, որ գոնե մարդ իմանար՝ նեյտրալ հողի վրա բոլոր կրոնների ձևավորման պատմությունն են ներկայացնում։ Սա հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու _պատմությունն_ է, որը իմ պատկերացմամբ, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ՀԱԵ-ի գաղափարախոսության ու արժեքների քարոզում։
> Հիմա մարդ կա, որ շատ էլ գոհ է կամ ուղղակի դեմ չի, որ իր երեխան առաքելական եկեղեցու բարոյագիտությամբ դաստիարակվի, ուսուցիչ տերտերն էլ գլխին ամեն օր քարոզ կարդա։ Բայց դե մարդ էլ կա, որ լավ էլ դեմ է դրան, ու էս դեպքում անթույլատրելի է ստիպել էդ ծնողին իր երեխային ուղարկել տվյալ դասին։
> 
> 
> 
> Սփյուռքի մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք․ սփյուռքը մենակ էս կամ էն հայկական համայնքը չի, որ կիրակի օրերով գնում է հայկական եկեղեցի պատարագի ու համախմբվում ՀԱԵ-ի ծեսերի ու խոսք-խրատի շուրջ։ Ես էլ եմ ինձ սփյուռքի մաս համարում, ու ինձ նման էլի շատ մարդիկ կան, որ ոչ ՀԱԵ-ի, ոչ դրսում ձևավորված որևէ հայ համայնքի հետ՝ իրենց շաբաթօրյա դպրոցներով ու կիրակնօրյա պատարագներով, որևէ կապ ունենալ չի ուզում։ 
> Չեմ կարծում, թե իմ հայ լինելը ինչ-որ ձևով պակասի կամ ավելանա, եթե ՀԱԵ-ն պետությունից անջատվի։ Ու ինձ որ մնա, ոչ Հայաստանին, ոչ սփյուռքին ոչ մի սփյուռքի նախարարություն էլ պետք չի՝ Հայաստանի հետ կապը պահպանելու կամ հայ մնալու համար, ինչ տեսքով էլ որ լինի էդ «նախարարությունը»։


Այվի ջան, ՀԱԵ-ն պետությունից արդեն 550 տարի ա անջատված ա, քանի որ 1475 թվից պետություն չենք ունեցել։ Հիմա էս նոր պեության մեջ փորձում ենք պատմությունից մի երկու բան մտցնենք, որ մանրից պետականության տեսք տանք, մի երկու սիմվոլով բանով, ասենք կաթողիկոսին հինգ տարին մեկ բերում ենք ԱԺ, ու սրանից սարքում ենք մի տրագեդիա, յանի եկեղեցին եկել մտել ա պետության մեջ։ Դե լաաաավ էլի ․․․ Կամ պիտի Քարահունջը բերեին ԱԺ, կամ Լիոնի շումերական գրերը, կամ կաթողիկոսին։ Ես կաթողիկոսի կողմնակիցն եմ  :LOL: 

Ինչ մնում ա դպրոցներում էտ եկեղեցու պատմությանը, կամ կրոնի պատմության կամ կրոնի պրոպագանդա առարկային ․․․․ սաղ կրթական համակարգի մայրիկը ծերից ծեր լացացրած ա։ Դպրոցը բացահայատ կաշառակերության պրոպագանդա էր անում տաս տարի ա, ՀԱԵ պրոպագանդան ի՞նչ ա դրա դեմ։ Գոնե փող հավաքելուց աշակերտները մեկ ու մեջ էլ լսում էին «մի գողացիր»:  :LOL:   Իրականում, ես էլ եմ դեմ էտ առարկային, կարան մի քանի ժամով ընդհանուր պատմության մեջ մտցնենք, պրծնի։ 

Սփյուռքի նախարարության փակվելն էլ էչ մեկը նունյիսկ չի էլ նկատելու, ոնց որ գոյությունը չէին նկատում։ Հրանուշի համար ստեղծված կառույց էր կայֆավատ լինելու համար, պրծավ - գնաց ․․․․

----------

ivy (19.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սևամորթը վիրավորվում է նեգր բառից, ես էլ վիրավորվում եմ իմ երկրի պետական խորհրդանիշը անարգելուց, պարզա չէ՞ ինչ եմ ասում: Թե հիմա գերբը փեդի կտորա, դրոշն էլ լաթի էդ արդեն երկրորդականա, որովհետև շատերիս մոտ ինչ որ բան է խորհրդանշում ու ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի անպատվել իմ երկրին է, իմ երկրի խորհրդանիշը...էս էլա չէ՞ պարզ: Ու թե խի ոնց կամ երբ էդ արեն քեզ բացատրելու էլ չի որտև
> 
> Հայրենասիրության մեջ վատ բան չկա, եթե վատ բան լիներ դու կարողա երկիր էլ չունենայիր, չնայած ոնց հասկանում եմ չունես:


Որևէ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, բայց երկիրն ու հայրնեիքը որևէ առանձին մեկի սեփականությունը չեն, որ ինքը որոշի էլ ում երկիրն ու հայրենիքն ա դա: 

Հայրենասիրությունն էլ անձամբ ինձ համար նայած ոնց մեկնաբանես, կարա և ոչ կերպ դրական բառ չլինի, չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, բայց տարածված ֆրազ ա՝ հայրենասիրությունը սրիկաների վերջին հանգրվանն ա, էն որ հակամարդկային իրանց արարքները հանուն հայրենիքի են ներկայացնում ազգադավ քաղաքական գործիչները: Գուցե սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում ու հասկանում, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ՝ ազգասեր, ազգայնական, ազգային բառերը, որտեղ սերը մարդկանց ա ուղղված, ոչ թե զուտ աշխարհագրական տարածքին ու ու տարածքը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներին: 


Ես հայրենասեր եմ գոռալով չի, բայց ինչ դրսում եմ, էստեղ եղած մի հայ չի եղել, որ հետը մտերմություն չանեմ, դա ինչ-որ ներքուստ ա գալիս, որ անկախ քեզնից մտերմանում եք՝ ոչ թե պարտադիր հայ եմ ես հայ ես դու վախ քու ցավը տանեմ ես, այլ որովհետև ինչքան էլ խառնվածքով, բնավորությամբ, արժեքներով տարբեր եք լինում, էնքան շատ ընդհանրություն ունեք, որ ինքնաբերաբար ա մտերմությունը ստացվում, շատ հեշտ ա շփվել, որ երկրից ուզում ա լինեն: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ոչ թե զուտ ընդհանրություն, այլ էդ ընդհանրությունների մասին տեղյակություն, որովհետև այլ ազգերի հետ էլ կարող ա ընդհանրությունները նույնը լինեն, բայց վստահ չես, տեղյակ չես: Հասարակ օրինակ, մի անգամ գիշերը մեկին լվացքս տարել եմ լվացքատուն, լցրել եմ լվացքի մեքենան, մեկ էլ պարզվեց քարտս չի աշխատում, էդքանը հետ դատարկի, տար հետ, մտա ֆեյսբուք, տեսնեմ մեր հայերից մեկը օնլայն ա, էլի լիքը մարդ օնլայն կար, բայց մնացածի հետ վստահ չես, հայի հետ վստահ ես, որ գիշերի մեկին իր համար պրոբլեմ չի, որ գնաս իր քարտը վերցնես, օգտագործես, բնականաբար գրեցի, ասաց խնդիր չկա, գնացի վերցրի, օգտագործեցի: Մի մեծ բան չի, բայց հարցը գիշերվա ժամն ա, ու էլի եմ ասում, գուցե ուրիշ ընկերների էլ ասեի, ում հետ ավելի մոտիկ եմ, ավելի շատ եմ շփվում, խնդիր չլիներ, բայց մշակութային կոնտեքստին էդ աստիճան տեղյակ չեմ, չգիտեմ՝ իրանք ոնց են վերաբերվում իրանց լվացքի քարտը քեզ տալուն հատկապես գիշերվա մեկին: 


Ինձ համար իմ հայ լինելը սենց բաների հետ ա ասոցացվում, մարդկային շփման, էն որ իրեք հայ տղայով Սենթ Էնդրյուսի համալսարանի հանրակացարանի պատի տակ ծխում եք ու հայերեն խոսում, ինչ-որ շատ մարդկային, սովորական իրավիճակ, բայց ախր Շոտլանդայո՞ւմ, որտեղ շուրջ բոլորդ կիլտով են ֆռֆռում: Թե չէ սիմվոլ, խորհրդանիշ, գերբ, դրոշ, ինձ ոչ տաք են, ոչ սառը, ի դեպ Հայաստանի դրոշ հետս բերել էի, ասի՝ կարող մի օր ֆուտբոլ բան լինի, պետք գա, տենց էլ պետք չեկավ, ընկերներիցս մեկը դրոշներ ա հավաքում, նվիրեցի իրան վերջը:

Ես վերը ասացի, հիմա հստակեցնեմ, ես հենց դեմ չեմ որ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան լինի, բայց պիտի լինի գիտական մոտեցում՝ հրով ու սրով տարածվելով, Պետրոս Գետադարձով և այլնով հանդերձ: Իմաստը չեմ տեսնում առարկայի, բայց եթե լինի, միայն էդպես պիտի լինի, եթե ուզում ենք գրագետ, աչքաբաց սերունդ ունենանք: Երկիր ունենալու հետ միասին պետք ա լավ, զարգացած, բարեկեցիկ երկիր ունենալ, որտեղ մարդիկ կապրեն արժանավայել կյանքով՝ բոլոր առումներով՝ սկսած ֆինանսապես, իսկ լավ, զարգացած, բարեկեցիկ երկիր ունենալու համար կիրթ ու աչքաբաց քաղաքացիներ ա պետք ունենալ: Անկախ եղեկեցու դերից մեր երկրի պատմության մեջ, որ իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ դրական չի, բայց օքեյ, ընդունում եմ՝ վիճելի կարծիք ա, ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ՝ դոկտորական պաշտպանեմ էդ թեմայով կարծիքս հիմնավորելու համար, ուրեմն անկախ էդ թող լինի դրական դերից, դպրոցում աշակերտների ուղեղը աղոթքներով ու ոչ գիտական «գիտելիքներով» լցնելը չեմ պատկերացնում, թե որևէ կերպ օգնում ա հաջորդ սերունդը ավելի աչքաբաց դարձնելուն: 

Եթե պատասխանիդ մեջ պիտի էլի սկես մուննաթ-զուննաթ՝ «պարզ ա չէ՞»-եր, կամ ենթադրություններ իմ «երկիր ունենալ-չունենալու» մասին, խնդրում եմ գրառումս շրջանցես:

----------

boooooooom (19.01.2019), ivy (20.01.2019), Աթեիստ (19.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կարծիքս ոչ մեկին ոչ պարտադրելու ունեմ, ոչ էլ համոզել կամ կրթելու, բայց խորհրդանիշները մենակ իրեր չեն․ ուզում ա դրա տակ ազգասիրությանը հակադրվող հայրենասիրություն տեսնվի, թե չէ։ Սփյուռքը Այվին չի, ինչքան էլ տգետ-տգետ այստեղ ինքն իրեն սփյուռքին դասի։ Ու այդ սփյուռքը, ում կոտորելով սարքել են «անտուն», ու ովքեր իրենց տունն են գտել օտարության մեջ, ու ոչ միայն օտարության մեծ պատի տակ իրար հետ ծխելով են իրար հայ զգում, այլ նաև տասնամյակներ տևած համատեղ ցնորքով, որ մի օր ունենալու են իրենց պետականությունը, ու սերդնեսերունդ «անտուն» լինելուց հետո և սերնդեսերունդ ձուլվելուց հետո, ու հասկանալով, որ ևս մի քանի սերունդ էլ ու հայ չի էլ մնա, եթե այդ տունը հետ չստեղծվի, մեկ էլ ունենում ա էդ տունը․․․ թեկուզ էդ տունը իրենն էլ չի, թեկուզ ինքն այդ տանը չի էլ ապրելու, ու միգուցե իր երեխաներն էլ չեն ապրելու, բայց այդ տունը կա, ու այդ տան գոյությամբ էլ հայը կմնա հայ, ու ինքն էլ, իր թոռներն էլ հայ մնալու հնարավորություն կունենան, որտև այդ հայը ոչ թե համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ մի տողատակ կլինի, այլ աշխարհի քարտեզի վրա մի գույն, ու դրա խորհրդանիշն էլ զինանշանն ա ու դրոշը ու սերնդե սերունդ փոխանցվող փոքրիկ խաչքարը, թեկուզ արդեն մի երկու սերունդ քեզ աթեիստ էլ ես զգում․․․ ու եկրի ու պետականության կարևորությունը ազգային ինքնության պահպանման մեջ, բնականաբար, ոչ միայն սփյուռքում ապրողը կարա ընդունի, այլ հենց այդ նույն երկրում բնակվողն էլ, բայց դե ապուշություն բառը գերբի հետ նույն նախադասությունում օգտագործողը, ինչպես նաև հայրենասիրություն բառի մեջ առաջին հերթին քաղաքական սրիկայություն տեսնողը, միգուցե և չհասկանան, թե ինչ նշնակություն կարող է ունենալ մարդու ինթնության զգացողության համար մի կտոր տարածքն ու դրա մի երկու խորհրդանիշը։ Շինը Սեմյուել Ջոնսոնի բերած (ու թեթև կոնտեքստից հանած) քաղվածքին ի հակադրություն ես էլ Մարկ Թվենից քաղվածեմ․ «հայրենասիրություն քո երկրին օժանդակելն է միշտ, իսկ այդ երկրի ղեկավարությանը՝ երբ արժանի է»։ Իսկ զինանշանն ու դրոշը խորհրդանշում են երկիրը ու պետականությունը, ոչ թե անարժան ղեկավարությունը, ինչքան էլ որ դրանք մասնակցած չլինեն այդ խորհրդանիշների ընտրամ մեջ։ Ու թեկուզ քրիստոնեությունից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց առաքելական քրիստոնեությունն ու հայը նույնքան պարուրված են միմյանց հետ, ինչքան հուդայականությունն ու հրեան, ու դա բացառելը, թե ինչ ա սահմանադրությունը սա կամ նա է ասում, կամ կրոնը պետական է թե չէ, մի քիչ․․․ միամտություն է։ Ու ազգային պետության խորհրդանշի վրա այդ ազգային ինքնության ահռելի մաս կազմող դավանանքի խորհրդանշանի օգտագործման մեջ ապուշություն տեսնողը առնվազն կարճատեսություն է։ Խորհրդանիշը անարգելու մասին օրենքի հետ համաձայն չեմ, իհարկե, բայց եթե մեկը խոսքի ազատություն օգտագործելով խորհրդանշին ինչ-որ տեղ անարգանքով ա վերաբերվում, ապա չպիտի էլ նեղվի, որ այդ խոսքի ազատությունը օգտագործելով իրա վրա մուննաթ էլ են գալիս, աներկիր էլ են անվանում․․․ դե ըստ իս, էլի։

Ի դեպ, ինձ որ մնա, թե զինանշանի, ու թե՛ դրոշի վրա արևախաչն էլ պիտի լիներ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (20.01.2019), Յոհաննես (20.01.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.01.2019), Տրիբուն (20.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծիքս ոչ մեկին ոչ պարտադրելու ունեմ, ոչ էլ համոզել կամ կրթելու, բայց խորհրդանիշները մենակ իրեր չեն․ ուզում ա դրա տակ ազգասիրությանը հակադրվող հայրենասիրություն տեսնվի, թե չէ։ Սփյուռքը Այվին չի, ինչքան էլ տգետ-տգետ այստեղ ինքն իրեն սփյուռքին դասի։ Ու այդ սփյուռքը, ում կոտորելով սարքել են «անտուն», ու ովքեր իրենց տունն են գտել օտարության մեջ, ու ոչ միայն օտարության մեծ պատի տակ իրար հետ ծխելով են իրար հայ զգում, այլ նաև տասնամյակներ տևած համատեղ ցնորքով, որ մի օր ունենալու են իրենց պետականությունը, ու սերդնեսերունդ «անտուն» լինելուց հետո և սերնդեսերունդ ձուլվելուց հետո, ու հասկանալով, որ ևս մի քանի սերունդ էլ ու հայ չի էլ մնա, եթե այդ տունը հետ չստեղծվի, մեկ էլ ունենում ա էդ տունը․․․ թեկուզ էդ տունը իրենն էլ չի, թեկուզ ինքն այդ տանը չի էլ ապրելու, ու միգուցե իր երեխաներն էլ չեն ապրելու, բայց այդ տունը կա, ու այդ տան գոյությամբ էլ հայը կմնա հայ, ու ինքն էլ, իր թոռներն էլ հայ մնալու հնարավորություն կունենան, որտև այդ հայը ոչ թե համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ մի տողատակ կլինի, այլ աշխարհի քարտեզի վրա մի գույն, ու դրա խորհրդանիշն էլ զինանշանն ա ու դրոշը ու սերնդե սերունդ փոխանցվող փոքրիկ խաչքարը, թեկուզ արդեն մի երկու սերունդ քեզ աթեիստ էլ ես զգում․․․ ու եկրի ու պետականության կարևորությունը ազգային ինքնության պահպանման մեջ, բնականաբար, ոչ միայն սփյուռքում ապրողը կարա ընդունի, այլ հենց այդ նույն երկրում բնակվողն էլ, բայց դե ապուշություն բառը գերբի հետ նույն նախադասությունում օգտագործողը, ինչպես նաև հայրենասիրություն բառի մեջ առաջին հերթին քաղաքական սրիկայություն տեսնողը, միգուցե և չհասկանան, թե ինչ նշնակություն կարող է ունենալ մարդու ինթնության զգացողության համար մի կտոր տարածքն ու դրա մի երկու խորհրդանիշը։ Շինը Սեմյուել Ջոնսոնի բերած (ու թեթև կոնտեքստից հանած) քաղվածքին ի հակադրություն ես էլ Մարկ Թվենից քաղվածեմ․ «հայրենասիրություն քո երկրին օժանդակելն է միշտ, իսկ այդ երկրի ղեկավարությանը՝ երբ արժանի է»։ Իսկ զինանշանն ու դրոշը խորհրդանշում են երկիրը ու պետականությունը, ոչ թե անարժան ղեկավարությունը, ինչքան էլ որ դրանք մասնակցած չլինեն այդ խորհրդանիշների ընտրամ մեջ։ Ու թեկուզ քրիստոնեությունից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց առաքելական քրիստոնեությունն ու հայը նույնքան պարուրված են միմյանց հետ, ինչքան հուդայականությունն ու հրեան, ու դա բացառելը, թե ինչ ա սահմանադրությունը սա կամ նա է ասում, կամ կրոնը պետական է թե չէ, մի քիչ․․․ միամտություն է։ Ու ազգային պետության խորհրդանշի վրա այդ ազգային ինքնության ահռելի մաս կազմող դավանանքի խորհրդանշանի օգտագործման մեջ ապուշություն տեսնողը առնվազն կարճատեսություն է։ Խորհրդանիշը անարգելու մասին օրենքի հետ համաձայն չեմ, իհարկե, բայց եթե մեկը խոսքի ազատություն օգտագործելով խորհրդանշին ինչ-որ տեղ անարգանքով ա վերաբերվում, ապա չպիտի էլ նեղվի, որ այդ խոսքի ազատությունը օգտագործելով իրա վրա մուննաթ էլ են գալիս, աներկիր էլ են անվանում․․․ դե ըստ իս, էլի։
> 
> Ի դեպ, ինձ որ մնա, թե զինանշանի, ու թե՛ դրոշի վրա արևախաչն էլ պիտի լիներ․․․


Ընդհանուր չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում, մի քանի անգամ պիտի կարդամ որ կարողանամ բայց Շինը հստակ նշել ա որ օրինակ տվյալ կոնտեքստում դա կարա էդքան էլ դրական բան չնշանակի։ Երկու օր մտածել եմ ոնց ձևակերպեմ միտքս տենց անզգույշ բացթողում չէի անի էլի Ծլնգ ջան։ Հեղինակին էլ իհարկե գուգլել էի բայց քանի որ կարևորը ասելիքս տեղ հասցնելն էր ոչ թե գիտելիքներս ի ցույց դնելը նշեցի որ չեմ հիշում։ Նախապես չէի հիշում։ Ցավում եմ որ փաստորեն չեմ կարողացել ուզածս տեղ հասցնել։ 

Եթե իրոք ինչ կոնտեքստում նկատի ունեմ պարզ չի, նորից մեջբերեմ վերը ասածս՝ էն որ հակամարդկային իրենց արարքները հանուն հայրենիքի են ներկայացնում ազգադավ գործիչները։ Ֆորումային գրառման համար ուրիշ էլ ոնց կոնտեքստ առաջարկեի՞:  Գուգլե՞ի իր ասածի տարեթիվ օրը ո՞ւմ համար ա ասել խի՞ ա ասել ու կոնկրետ աղբյուրների հղումներ անեի՞

----------


## Gayl

> Որևէ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, բայց երկիրն ու հայրնեիքը որևէ առանձին մեկի սեփականությունը չեն, որ ինքը որոշի էլ ում երկիրն ու հայրենիքն ա դա: 
> 
> Հայրենասիրությունն էլ անձամբ ինձ համար նայած ոնց մեկնաբանես, կարա և ոչ կերպ դրական բառ չլինի, չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, բայց տարածված ֆրազ ա՝ հայրենասիրությունը սրիկաների վերջին հանգրվանն ա, էն որ հակամարդկային իրանց արարքները հանուն հայրենիքի են ներկայացնում ազգադավ քաղաքական գործիչները: Գուցե սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում ու հասկանում, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ՝ ազգասեր, ազգայնական, ազգային բառերը, որտեղ սերը մարդկանց ա ուղղված, ոչ թե զուտ աշխարհագրական տարածքին ու ու տարածքը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներին:


Մարդ կա հայերենասիրություն գոռալով տուշոնկայա գողանում կամ մարտի մեկ ա բկին մնում մարդ էլ կա արարքներով ա ապացուցում սերը դեպի մարդը կամ իր երկիրը:Համենայնդեպս ոչ մի անգամ ինձ հայրենասեր չեմ անվանել ու ամեն նախադասությանս մեջ չեմ ասել, որ մարդուն եմ սիրում: Ընդամենն ասել եմ իմ երկրի պետական խորհրդանիշը մի անարգեք ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե այն ձեր համար ինչ արժեք է ներկայացնում: Կարծում էի կհասկանայիք, որ հարյուր հազարավոր հայերի համար պետական խորհրդանիշը թանկ է ու սիրելի և նրանց էլ կհարգեք ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ՄԱՐԴ ՍԻՐՈՂ Շինարար:




> Ես հայրենասեր եմ գոռալով չի, բայց ինչ դրսում եմ, էստեղ եղած մի հայ չի եղել, որ հետը մտերմություն չանեմ, դա ինչ-որ ներքուստ ա գալիս, որ անկախ քեզնից մտերմանում եք՝ ոչ թե պարտադիր հայ եմ ես հայ ես դու վախ քու ցավը տանեմ ես, այլ որովհետև ինչքան էլ խառնվածքով, բնավորությամբ, արժեքներով տարբեր եք լինում, էնքան շատ ընդհանրություն ունեք, որ ինքնաբերաբար ա մտերմությունը ստացվում, շատ հեշտ ա շփվել, որ երկրից ուզում ա լինեն: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ոչ թե զուտ ընդհանրություն, այլ էդ ընդհանրությունների մասին տեղյակություն, որովհետև այլ ազգերի հետ էլ կարող ա ընդհանրությունները նույնը լինեն, բայց վստահ չես, տեղյակ չես: Հասարակ օրինակ, մի անգամ գիշերը մեկին լվացքս տարել եմ լվացքատուն, լցրել եմ լվացքի մեքենան, մեկ էլ պարզվեց քարտս չի աշխատում, էդքանը հետ դատարկի, տար հետ, մտա ֆեյսբուք, տեսնեմ մեր հայերից մեկը օնլայն ա, էլի լիքը մարդ օնլայն կար, բայց մնացածի հետ վստահ չես, հայի հետ վստահ ես, որ գիշերի մեկին իր համար պրոբլեմ չի, որ գնաս իր քարտը վերցնես, օգտագործես, բնականաբար գրեցի, ասաց խնդիր չկա, գնացի վերցրի, օգտագործեցի: Մի մեծ բան չի, բայց հարցը գիշերվա ժամն ա, ու էլի եմ ասում, գուցե ուրիշ ընկերների էլ ասեի, ում հետ ավելի մոտիկ եմ, ավելի շատ եմ շփվում, խնդիր չլիներ, բայց մշակութային կոնտեքստին էդ աստիճան տեղյակ չեմ, չգիտեմ՝ իրանք ոնց են վերաբերվում իրանց լվացքի քարտը քեզ տալուն հատկապես գիշերվա մեկին: 
> 
> Ինձ համար իմ հայ լինելը սենց բաների հետ ա ասոցացվում, մարդկային շփման, էն որ իրեք հայ տղայով Սենթ Էնդրյուսի համալսարանի հանրակացարանի պատի տակ ծխում եք ու հայերեն խոսում, ինչ-որ շատ մարդկային, սովորական իրավիճակ, բայց ախր Շոտլանդայո՞ւմ, որտեղ շուրջ բոլորդ կիլտով են ֆռֆռում: Թե չէ սիմվոլ, խորհրդանիշ, գերբ, դրոշ, ինձ ոչ տաք են, ոչ սառը, ի դեպ Հայաստանի դրոշ հետս բերել էի, ասի՝ կարող մի օր ֆուտբոլ բան լինի, պետք գա, տենց էլ պետք չեկավ, ընկերներիցս մեկը դրոշներ ա հավաքում, նվիրեցի իրան վերջը:


Շինարար ՋԱՆ իմ ասածի հետ կապ չունեցող ճառդ ինչի համարա? «շնորհակալություն» ես հավաքում? ուզում ես բացատրես, որ քո համար պետական խորհրդանիշը արժեք չունի? Եղբայր ինձ քո անձնական պատմություններն ու զգացողությունները բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում: Ու նաև չի հետաքրքրում որն է քո համար ավելի կարևոր, որովհետև նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ մի անպատվեք էն ինչը մենք ենք սիրում: Ախպեր դժվարա միտքս հասկանալը?




> Եթե պատասխանիդ մեջ պիտի էլի սկես մուննաթ-զուննաթ՝ «պարզ ա չէ՞»-եր, կամ ենթադրություններ իմ «երկիր ունենալ-չունենալու» մասին, խնդրում եմ գրառումս շրջանցես:


Էս մի անգամը խնդրանքիդ համաձայն պատասխանեցի:

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջին շաբաթվա արդյունքով ասեմ, որ էս ԱԺ-ն շատ հավանում եմ: Լիքը պոտենցիալ ունի ու էն նախկին խուժանից հազար գլուխ բարձր ա:


Համաձայն եմ:Հաճելիա, երբ անճոռնի կազմվածքով, դատարկ ու մեծ գլխով և գլխի տրամագծից ավելի մեծ տրամագիծ ունեցող վզով գռմռացող գազանիկներ չկան:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընդհանուր չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում, մի քանի անգամ պիտի կարդամ որ կարողանամ բայց Շինը հստակ նշել ա որ օրինակ տվյալ կոնտեքստում դա կարա էդքան էլ դրական բան չնշանակի։ Երկու օր մտածել եմ ոնց ձևակերպեմ միտքս տենց անզգույշ բացթողում չէի անի էլի Ծլնգ ջան։ Հեղինակին էլ իհարկե գուգլել էի բայց քանի որ կարևորը ասելիքս տեղ հասցնելն էր ոչ թե գիտելիքներս ի ցույց դնելը նշեցի որ չեմ հիշում։ Նախապես չէի հիշում։ Ցավում եմ որ փաստորեն չեմ կարողացել ուզածս տեղ հասցնել։ 
> 
> Եթե իրոք ինչ կոնտեքստում նկատի ունեմ պարզ չի, նորից մեջբերեմ վերը ասածս՝ էն որ հակամարդկային իրենց արարքները հանուն հայրենիքի են ներկայացնում ազգադավ գործիչները։ Ֆորումային գրառման համար ուրիշ էլ ոնց կոնտեքստ առաջարկեի՞:  Գուգլե՞ի իր ասածի տարեթիվ օրը ո՞ւմ համար ա ասել խի՞ ա ասել ու կոնկրետ աղբյուրների հղումներ անեի՞


Շին ջան, հա, նշել ես, որ կարա ոչ-լավ բան էլ լինի, բայց այդ զգուշավորությունից հետո դրան հակադրել ես քո նախընտրած ձևերը, ցուցադրելով, որ վերաբերմունքդ այդ եզրին ընդհանուր բացասական է, թեկուզ միայն մարդկանց ու երկրի-տարածքի-խորհրդանշի միջև տարբերության պատճառով։ Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ ուրիշի համար այդ մարդկայինը միգուցե չլինի էլ, եթե այդ երկիր-տարածքը-խորհրդանիշը չլինեն։ Ասենք երկու ուդի իրար հանդիպում են Շոտլանդիայում, ու պատին հենված ծխում են, քանի կողքով կիլտերով շոտլանդացիներ են անցնում, ու դրանից ազգասիրվում են, եսիմ․․․ բայց ևս երկու սերունդ հետո այդ մի երկու ուդին էլ չեն լինելու, որ թեկուզ դրանով ազգասիրվեն։ Պետականության կորուստը կարող է ու բերում է ազգի վերացմանն էլ։ Ու հաստատ սահմանադրությունը չի, որ հային հայ ա պահպանելու, ոչ էլ մարդու անժխտելի իրավունքները․․․

Քաղվածքիդ հեղինակը կարևոր էր ոչ թե գիտելիքներ ցուցադրելու համար, այլ՝ այդ քաղվածքին կոնտեքստ տալու։ Ջոնսոնից ավելի մեծ անգլիացի հայրենասեր ինձ համար դժվար է պատկերացնել․․․ ոչ թե ազգասեր, այլ հենց հայրենասեր։ Իսկ այդ քաղվածքը մեզ հասել է առանց ուղիղ կոնտեքստի, ու հասցնողն էլ Ջոնսոնի քաղաքական հայացքների հակառակորդ է եղել (ինչպես նաև շոտլանդացի, ում իսկ նկարագրությամբ Ջոնսոնը հակաշոտլանդական հայացքներ էլ էր տածում)։ Բայց Ջոնսոնի գործունեության ու քաղաքական կարծիքների ամբողջական կոնտեքստում պարզ է դառնում, որ ինքը նկատի է ունեցել հենց կեղծ հայրենասիրությունը, նրանց, ովքեր մարկդանց մոբիլիզացնում են ավանտյուրաների՝ հայրենասիրության կոչով։ Ասում են, որ կոնկրետ մարդ էլ է նկատի ունեցել Ջոնսոնը, բայց մեկը ես ավելի հակված եմ կարծելու, որ նկատի է ունեցել «հայրենասեր վիգերին» (patriot whigs), իր ժամանակակից վիգերի մի ֆրակցիան, ու քանի որ Ջոնսոնն ինքը ուղնուծուծ թորի էր, ապա հնարավոր է, որ ասածը լրիվ քաղաքական ենթատեքստ ա ունեցել։ Բայց դե այդ քաղվածքը ով ոնց ուզում հիմա օգտագործում ա, սովորաբար չհիշելով հեղինակին․․․ Մարկ Թվեյնի քաղվածքն էլ բերեցի, որովհետև իր սուր լեզվով ու քաղաքական հայացքներով Թվեյնը իմ համար ահագին մոտ է Ջոնսոնին  (գոնե երկուսի անկեղծ աբոլիշինիզմով), ու ցույց է տալիս, որ հարկավոր է զանազանել անկեղծ հայրենասիրությունը կեղծավար քաղաքական հայրենասիրությունից։ Դե դու էլ ընդհանուր հայրենասիրության մասին էիր խոսում, բայց բերելով քաղվածք, որն ակնհայտորեն կեղծ քաղաքական հայրենասիրության մասին էր։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մաքրել եմ թեմայից դուրս, կպնողական, անիմաստ գրառումներից ու դրանց պատասխաններից։

Կաշխատեմ այսուհետ ավելի ուշադիր հետևել ու ավելի արագ ջնջել նման գրառումները։*

----------


## ivy

Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ եմ մտածում իմ արած ամեն մի գրառմանը ուղիղ կամ անուղղակի ձևով հա անդրադառնալուն, ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ում գրածս որևէ տողով ինչ-որ ձևով վիրավորել եմ․ չեմ ունեցել էդ դիտավորությունը։ Սրանով հույս ունեմ գերբի վրայի «սրբություններն անարգելու» թեման փակել։
Կրկին անգամ՝ ներողություն։





> ինչի՞ց ես տեղյակ, մարդիկ սկի սփյուռք բառի իմաստը չեն հասկանում, դու պետական կրոնից ես խոսում  նենց որ՝ փա՜ռք, փա՜ռք, ուրաաաաաաաաաա՜, բարեկամներ․․․





> Սփյուռքը Այվին չի, ինչքան էլ տգետ-տգետ այստեղ ինքն իրեն սփյուռքին դասի։


Սրան ամեն դեպքում պատասխանեմ։ 
Սփյուռքն ինչպես Հայաստանի, այնպես էլ այլ երկրների համար, ներառում է բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր տարբեր ժամանակներում, պատմական տարբեր իրադարձությունների և անձնական դրդապատճառների արդյունքում հայտնվել և ապրում են հայրենիքից դուրս։ Սա կարող է ներառել ինչպես փախստականներին, գաղթականներին, այնպես էլ միգրանտներին։ Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ինձ սփյուռքի մաս համարել։

Շնորհակալություն Աթեիստին թեման մաքրելու համար․ արդեն ռիփորթների թիվն ու հաշիվը կորել էր․․․
Մնացածում՝ լավ եղեք։

----------

boooooooom (20.01.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2019), Աթեիստ (20.01.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սփյուռք, նենց որ սաղս էլ սփյուռք ենք։
Ու ընդհանրապես ՀԱԵ֊ն սփյուռքի բազմաթիվ համայնքների վրա բավական կործանարար ազդեցություն ունի։ Էդ միֆ ա, թե իրանք են համախմբել։ Հակառակը՝ եթե համայնքները ոչ թե եկեղեցու, այլ ուրիշ արժեքի շուրջ համախմբվեին, ավելի հզոր կլինեին։ Նույն եկեղեցու պատճառով Բեռլինում երկու հայ համայնք կա, մեկը՝ եկեղեցուն կից, մեկը՝ ոչ կրոնական։ Աբսուրդ ա, բայց հենց եկեղեցու հողի վրա ա համայնքը երկու մասի բաժանվել։ Էլ չասեմ, թե հայկական դպրոցներն ինչքան են տուժում եկեղեցուն կից լինելուց, որովհետև կրոնը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, լեզուն՝ երկրորդային։ Ասենք ստեղ էլ լիքը հայ եմ ճանաչում, բայց մեծ մասը նախընտրում ա համայնքի հետ գործ չունենա։ Ես մի պահ գործ ունեցա, հիմա նախընտրում եմ հեռու մնալ։ Եթե եկեղեցու փոխարեն ուրիշ կառույց լիներ (դեսպանատուն, հյուպատոսություն կամ մի որևէ այլ ավելի շատ Հայաստանի, քան կրոնի հետ կապող բան), վստահ եմ՝ շատերի վերաբերմունքն ուրիշ կլիներ, համայնքներն էլ ավելի ուժեղ կլինեին։

----------

boooooooom (20.01.2019), Freeman (21.01.2019), ivy (20.01.2019), Աթեիստ (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ եմ մտածում իմ արած ամեն մի գրառմանը ուղիղ կամ անուղղակի ձևով հա անդրադառնալուն, ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ում գրածս որևէ տողով ինչ-որ ձևով վիրավորել եմ․ չեմ ունեցել էդ դիտավորությունը։ Սրանով հույս ունեմ գերբի վրայի «սրբություններն անարգելու» թեման փակել։
> Կրկին անգամ՝ ներողություն։


Դու էլ ինձ ներիր՝ որաշակի կտրուկության համար։ Տգիտության ակնարկը ի պատասխան էր, բայց և անտեղի․․․ զղջում եմ, կոպտությանս համար։




> Սրան ամեն դեպքում պատասխանեմ։ 
> Սփյուռքն ինչպես Հայաստանի, այնպես էլ այլ երկրների համար, ներառում է բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր տարբեր ժամանակներում, պատմական տարբեր իրադարձությունների և անձնական դրդապատճառների արդյունքում հայտնվել և ապրում են հայրենիքից դուրս։ Սա կարող է ներառել ինչպես փախստականներին, գաղթականներին, այնպես էլ միգրանտներին։ Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ինձ սփյուռքի մաս համարել։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն Աթեիստին թեման մաքրելու համար․ արդեն ռիփորթների թիվն ու հաշիվը կորել էր․․․
> Մնացածում՝ լավ եղեք։


Կարծում եմ սխալ ես հասկացել քեզ սփյուռքին չդասելուս պատճառը, և ամենևին դա ժամանակային կամ պատմական իրադարձություններով չեմ պայմանավորել, չնայած վտարվածներին սփյուռքին դասելովս։ Սփյուռքի տակ ինչ ուզենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, մանավանդ, որ ուղիղ իմաստով սփռում է միայն նշանակում, բայց այդ բառը ունի ոչ միայն ուղիղ իմաստ, այլ նաև մշակութային բաղկացուցիչ։ Արի մի մտային էքսպերիմենտ անենք․ վերցնենք մի ազգություն, որը բացարձակ ոչ մի սփյուռք չունի, ու իրենց երկրիր դրսում ապրող մարդ էլ չունի, ասենք պոլոնեզիական կղզիներից մեկի բնիկ բնակչությունը։ Ու մեկը որոշում ա այդ կղզուց դուրս գնալ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, ու բնակություն ա հաստատում կղզուց դուրս։ Նորից, ինքն իր ազգության միակ դրսում ապրողն ա, իրեն համարո՞ւմ ենք այդ ազգության սփյուռք։

Հիմա ով ոնց ուզես diaspora բառը օգտագործում ա, ինչի պատճառով մի քիչ իմաստազրկվել ա այդ բառը։ Ասենք երևանում ապրող երկու գյումրեցի էլ կարող ա իրենց երևանաբնակ գյումրեցիների սփյուռքին դասեն (internal diaspora), ու դե ցանկացած մարդ էլ իրեն ինչ ուզի կարա զգա (ասենք ես հարբած վախտերովս լինում ա ինձ առյուծ եմ զգում, պուպուշ հանգված վախտերովս էլ՝ սիրամարգ), բայց ազգային սփյուռքի տեսանկյունից, այն ներառում է տրանսնացիոնալիզմ։ Ու ի տարբերություն երկնացիոնալիզմի, սա ընդգրկում է ուրույն սփյուռքային մշակույթի ձևավորում։ Աենք այդ գյումրեցիներն երևանում բնակվելով ոչ միայն և գյումրեցի են, և երևանցի, այլ նաև երևանաբնակ գյումրեցիների համայնքին են պատկանում ու մասնակցում են այդ երևանաբնիկ գյումրեցու մշակույթի ձևավորմանը։ Իսկ դու քո իսկ խոստովանությամբ, ոչ մի համայնքի հետ կապ չես ուզում ունենալ։ Եվ դրանով հանդերձ, չես մասնակցում այդ համայնքային մշակույթի ձևավորմանը․․․ մոտավորապես ինչպես էն մի պոլոնեզիացին։ Համոզված չեմ, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ անձնագիրդ էլ ես Հայաստանում փոխում, երբ ժամկետը լրանում ա, ու ամեն ձևով ինտեգրված ես հայաստանյան բյուրոկրատիային։ Այնպես որ Հայաստանի տեսանկյունից, դու հայաստանցի ես, ով ժամանակավոր, թե մշտական ապրում է արտերկրում (expat)։ Ու դե հա, զարմանալի չի, որ քեզ ոչ համայնք կարող է պետք լինել, ոչ էլ սփյուռքի նախարարություն։

----------

ivy (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սփյուռք, նենց որ սաղս էլ սփյուռք ենք։
> Ու ընդհանրապես ՀԱԵ֊ն սփյուռքի բազմաթիվ համայնքների վրա բավական կործանարար ազդեցություն ունի։ Էդ միֆ ա, թե իրանք են համախմբել։ Հակառակը՝ եթե համայնքները ոչ թե եկեղեցու, այլ ուրիշ արժեքի շուրջ համախմբվեին, ավելի հզոր կլինեին։ Նույն եկեղեցու պատճառով Բեռլինում երկու հայ համայնք կա, մեկը՝ եկեղեցուն կից, մեկը՝ ոչ կրոնական։ Աբսուրդ ա, բայց հենց եկեղեցու հողի վրա ա համայնքը երկու մասի բաժանվել։ Էլ չասեմ, թե հայկական դպրոցներն ինչքան են տուժում եկեղեցուն կից լինելուց, որովհետև կրոնը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, լեզուն՝ երկրորդային։ Ասենք ստեղ էլ լիքը հայ եմ ճանաչում, բայց մեծ մասը նախընտրում ա համայնքի հետ գործ չունենա։ Ես մի պահ գործ ունեցա, հիմա նախընտրում եմ հեռու մնալ։ Եթե եկեղեցու փոխարեն ուրիշ կառույց լիներ (դեսպանատուն, հյուպատոսություն կամ մի որևէ այլ ավելի շատ Հայաստանի, քան կրոնի հետ կապող բան), վստահ եմ՝ շատերի վերաբերմունքն ուրիշ կլիներ, համայնքներն էլ ավելի ուժեղ կլինեին։


Ներող, բայց ստեղ միակ միֆը քո ասածներն էին, որտև վստահություն ես արտահայտում առանց որևէ ապացույց կամ հինավոր փաստարկ բերելու։ Համայնքի տրոհման մեջ էլ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, ու նույնիսկ կրոնական համայնքներն են տրոհված՝ էջմիածնական ու կիլիկիո համայնքների, էլ չասած տեղ-տեղ հանդիպող ավետարանական ու կաթոլիկ համայնքների էլ։ Ամեն մեկը իր սփյուռքային մշակույթն է ձևավորում, ի տարբերություն համայնքներից հեռու ու մշակութային զրո հետք թողող անհատների։ Էդ լեզվին չտիրապետելու ու եկեղեցական միֆերին մասին էլ․․․ լեզուն ինքը եկեղեցական գործիք էր, նենց որ էն որ դու հիմա հայերեն ես գրում ու խոսում, նաև ՀԱԵ-ու շնորհքն ա։ Ու երկու սերունդ հետո այդ լեզուները բոլորի մոտ էլ հավանաբար կանցնեն կգնան, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ եկեղեցական համայնքները սերունդներով շարունակում են, թեկուզ լեզուն հիմնականում կորցնելով, իսկ դրանից զատ համայնքները մեծավորապես ձուլվում գնում են անհետք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներող, բայց ստեղ միակ միֆը քո ասածներն էին, որտև վստահություն ես արտահայտում առանց որևէ ապացույց կամ հինավոր փաստարկ բերելու։ Համայնքի տրոհման մեջ էլ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, ու նույնիսկ կրոնական համայնքներն են տրոհված՝ էջմիածնական ու կիլիկիո համայնքների, էլ չասած տեղ-տեղ հանդիպող ավետարանական ու կաթոլիկ համայնքների էլ։ Ամեն մեկը իր սփյուռքային մշակույթն է ձևավորում, ի տարբերություն համայնքներից հեռու ու մշակութային զրո հետք թողող անհատների։ Էդ լեզվին չտիրապետելու ու եկեղեցական միֆերին մասին էլ․․․ լեզուն ինքը եկեղեցական գործիք էր, նենց որ էն որ դու հիմա հայերեն ես գրում ու խոսում, նաև ՀԱԵ-ու շնորհքն ա։ Ու երկու սերունդ հետո այդ լեզուները բոլորի մոտ էլ հավանաբար կանցնեն կգնան, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ եկեղեցական համայնքները սերունդներով շարունակում են, թեկուզ լեզուն հիմնականում կորցնելով, իսկ դրանից զատ համայնքները մեծավորապես ձուլվում գնում են անհետք։


Աչքիս դու հեչ տեղյակ չես էս համայնքների ներքին գործունեությունից, ու թե տրոհումները ոնց են էղել ու հատկապես դա ոնց ա խոչընդոտում նոր մարդկանց՝ էդ համայնքներին միանալուն։ Իսկ եկեղեցին մարդկանց համայնքից հեռու ա պահում, ոչ թե միացնում ա։ Նույն Այվին, վստահ եմ, համայնքից տենց չէր խորշի, եթե եկեղեցին խառը չլիներ։ Նույնն էլ ես փասափուսաս չէի հավաքի ու չէի գնա հայկական դպրոցից, եթե եկեղեցուն կից չլիներ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Աչքիս դու հեչ տեղյակ չես էս համայնքների ներքին գործունեությունից, ու թե տրոհումները ոնց են էղել ու հատկապես դա ոնց ա խոչընդոտում նոր մարդկանց՝ էդ համայնքներին միանալուն։ Իսկ եկեղեցին մարդկանց համայնքից հեռու ա պահում, ոչ թե միացնում ա։ Նույն Այվին, վստահ եմ, համայնքից տենց չէր խորշի, եթե եկեղեցին խառը չլիներ։ Նույնն էլ ես փասափուսաս չէի հավաքի ու չէի գնա հայկական դպրոցից, եթե եկեղեցուն կից չլիներ։


դե հա, ուր ա ինձ քո տեղյակությունը, էլ չասած վստահությունը․․․  :LOL:  ժող ջան, մի քիչ ինքներդ ձեզ կարդացեք էլի․․․ ձեր աչքին ուրիշները հա տեղյակ չեն, տգետ են, ու միֆերով են տառապում․․․ տհաճ ա Բյուր ջան, չարժի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե հա, ուր ա ինձ քո տեղյակությունը, էլ չասած վստահությունը․․․  ժող ջան, մի քիչ ինքներդ ձեզ կարդացեք էլի․․․ ձեր աչքին ուրիշները հա տեղյակ չեն, տգետ են, ու միֆերով են տառապում․․․ տհաճ ա Բյուր ջան, չարժի


Քո բառերն եմ օգտագործում։ Դու տգետ անվանեցիր Այվիին ինքն իրան սփյուռք համարելու համար, ինչը խիստ ծիծաղելի ա, որովհետև սփյուռքին պատկանելությունը որոշվում ա հայ լինելով՝ անկախ նրանից անձնագրով հայ ես, թե չէ, համայնքի նիստուկացին մասնակցում ես, թե չէ (ու ինչքանով ես մասնակցում), շաբաթը մեկ հայկական եկեղեցի գնում ես, թե չէ։ Երբ խոսում են սփյուռքի ներուժ օգտագործելու մասին, չեն առանձնացնում, թե տվյալ անձը տարին քանի անգամ ա գնում համայնքի հանդիպումներին ու եկեղեցուն քանի անգամ ա տերտերի ձեռը պաչում։ Հայկական սփյուռքը Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող հայերի ամբողջությունն ա, ուրիշ սահմանում չի կարա լինի սփյուռքի համար։ Ու էն, ինչ համարվում ա պաշտոնական համայնք ու համախմբված ա եկեղեցու շուրջ, բավական կեղտոտ ներքին խոհանոց ունի, ու բնական ա, որ դրսում ապրող շատ հայեր նախընտրում են որևէ կերպ գործ չունենալ էդ համայնքների հետ։

----------

boooooooom (20.01.2019), Աթեիստ (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քո բառերն եմ օգտագործում։ Դու տգետ անվանեցիր Այվիին ինքն իրան սփյուռք համարելու համար, ինչը խիստ ծիծաղելի ա, որովհետև սփյուռքին պատկանելությունը որոշվում ա հայ լինելով՝ անկախ նրանից անձնագրով հայ ես, թե չէ, համայնքի նիստուկացին մասնակցում ես, թե չէ (ու ինչքանով ես մասնակցում), շաբաթը մեկ հայկական եկեղեցի գնում ես, թե չէ։ Երբ խոսում են սփյուռքի ներուժ օգտագործելու մասին, չեն առանձնացնում, թե տվյալ անձը տարին քանի անգամ ա գնում համայնքի հանդիպումներին ու եկեղեցուն քանի անգամ ա տերտերի ձեռը պաչում։ Հայկական սփյուռքը Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող հայերի ամբողջությունն ա, ուրիշ սահմանում չի կարա լինի սփյուռքի համար։ Ու էն, ինչ համարվում ա պաշտոնական համայնք ու համախմբված ա եկեղեցու շուրջ, բավական կեղտոտ ներքին խոհանոց ունի, ու բնական ա, որ դրսում ապրող շատ հայեր նախընտրում են որևէ կերպ գործ չունենալ էդ համայնքների հետ։


 :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Համոզված չեմ, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ անձնագիրդ էլ ես Հայաստանում փոխում, երբ ժամկետը լրանում ա, ու ամեն ձևով ինտեգրված ես հայաստանյան բյուրոկրատիային։ Այնպես որ Հայաստանի տեսանկյունից, դու հայաստանցի ես, ով ժամանակավոր, թե մշտական ապրում է արտերկրում (expat)։ Ու դե հա, զարմանալի չի, որ քեզ ոչ համայնք կարող է պետք լինել, ոչ էլ սփյուռքի նախարարություն։


Ես Հայաստանի քաղաքացի չեմ ու ոչ անձնագրային, ոչ ուրիշ որևէ կապ չունեմ հայաստանյան բյուրոկրատիայի հետ։ Ես պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի կապ չունեմ Հայաստանի հետ, բացի էն կապից, որն ինքս եմ ստեղծում ու պահում՝ սեփական ցանկությամբ։ Չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանի տեսնակյունից ես հայաստանցի եմ։ Ինչպես նաև չեմ կարծում, թե գերմանացու տեսանկյունից ես գերմանացի եմ՝ անգամ գերմանական անձնագրով ու լեզվի կատարյալ իմացությամբ։ Ու քանի որ նաև սփյուռք չեմ, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ։

Գրառման տակ դրված շնորհակալությունս վերաբերվում էր գրառման առաջին տողին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, հա, նշել ես, որ կարա ոչ-լավ բան էլ լինի, բայց այդ զգուշավորությունից հետո դրան հակադրել ես քո նախընտրած ձևերը, ցուցադրելով, որ վերաբերմունքդ այդ եզրին ընդհանուր բացասական է, թեկուզ միայն մարդկանց ու երկրի-տարածքի-խորհրդանշի միջև տարբերության պատճառով։ Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ ուրիշի համար այդ մարդկայինը միգուցե չլինի էլ, եթե այդ երկիր-տարածքը-խորհրդանիշը չլինեն։ Ասենք երկու ուդի իրար հանդիպում են Շոտլանդիայում, ու պատին հենված ծխում են, քանի կողքով կիլտերով շոտլանդացիներ են անցնում, ու դրանից ազգասիրվում են, եսիմ․․․ բայց ևս երկու սերունդ հետո այդ մի երկու ուդին էլ չեն լինելու, որ թեկուզ դրանով ազգասիրվե


Խնդրում դադարացրու ասածներիս խեղաթյուրված պարաֆրազները։ Էն երկրորդ դիդակտիկ հատվածն էլ եթե ինձ համար էր ոնց ասացի ես գուգլ ունեմ։ Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած քննարկում ավելի հաճելի ա երբ հետդ քննարկելը ոչ թե ամեն գնով ուզում ա քեզ սխալ հանի ու բացատրի հիմի ասեմ փեթրընայզ ասելու են էլի անգլերեն ձև մտավ, այլ իր տեսակետը նույն հարցի մասին հայտնի։ Թե չէ խեղաթյուրելով ասածներս լեկցիաներ կարդալով քննարկում չենք ունենա։ Մեկը ես ամենայն հարգանքով քո հանդեպ խուսափելու եմ որևէ քննարկման մեջ մտնել քո հետ։ Ավել պակաս կներես։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես Հայաստանի քաղաքացի չեմ ու ոչ անձնագրային, ոչ ուրիշ որևէ կապ չունեմ հայաստանյան բյուրոկրատիայի հետ։ Ես պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի կապ չունեմ Հայաստանի հետ, բացի էն կապից, որն ինքս եմ ստեղծում ու պահում՝ սեփական ցանկությամբ։ Չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանի տեսնակյունից ես հայաստանցի եմ։ Ինչպես նաև չեմ կարծում, թե գերմանացու տեսանկյունից ես գերմանացի եմ՝ անգամ գերմանական անձնագրով ու լեզվի կատարյալ իմացությամբ։ Ու քանի որ նաև սփյուռք չեմ, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ։
> 
> Գրառման տակ դրված շնորհակալությունս վերաբերվում էր գրառման առաջին տողին։


Կներես, ես սխալ եմ, դու ու Բյուրը ճիշտ եք։ Շնորհակալությունն էլ կարող ես հանել, չեմ նեղվի, ազնիվ խոսք։

----------


## Adam

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ էն մարդիկ որ գոռում-գոչում են. «մի անպատվեք ու վիրավորեք է՛ն ինչ մենք սիրում ենք», պատրաստ են քֆրտել, մերժել Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին ու հին ռեժիմին՝ հաշվի չառնելով որ վերջիններս էլ որո՛շ մարդկանց համար են սիրելի ու հարգելի: Հետո՞ ինչ որ Սերժը մերժվեց: Լիքը մարդ կա չիբոյին մինչև հիմա սիրում ա: Դե հարգանքից ելնելով մի քֆրտի: Ոչ էլ մերժի: Տենց կլնի՞ բա: Էդ «պանյատական» երևույթները մտցնել դիսկուսիայի մեջ, որտեղ մարդիկ իրանց ջղայնությունն ու ինչու չէ նաև հակակրանքն են արտահայտում որոշ երևույթների ու կրկնում եմ՝ ընդամենը երևույթների՛ հանդեպ, պետք չի իրանց դեմքին թռնել , թե բա՝ անարգում ես կամ էլ եսիմ ինչ: Անարգանքը սկսվում ա մարդու պերսոնալ կյանքին կպնելուց (անձ, ընտանիք, պահվածք): Հիմա ես Եվրոպան ու Ամերիկան շատ շատ շատ սիրում եմ ու փայփայում, բայց էն մարդը որ տեսնում եմ՝ գրում ա՝ փչացած Եվրոպա, ինձ ոչ սառն ա ոչ էլ տաք , որ հլը մի հատ էլ անարգանքի հասնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խնդրում դադարացրու ասածներիս խեղաթյուրված պարաֆրազները։ Էն երկրորդ դիդակտիկ հատվածն էլ եթե ինձ համար էր ոնց ասացի ես գուգլ ունեմ։ Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած քննարկում ավելի հաճելի ա երբ հետդ քննարկելը ոչ թե ամեն գնով ուզում ա քեզ սխալ հանի ու բացատրի հիմի ասեմ փեթրընայզ ասելու են էլի անգլերեն ձև մտավ, այլ իր տեսակետը նույն հարցի մասին հայտնի։ Թե չէ խեղաթյուրելով ասածներս լեկցիաներ կարդալով քննարկում չենք ունենա։ Մեկը ես ամենայն հարգանքով քո հանդեպ խուսափելու եմ որևէ քննարկման մեջ մտնել քո հետ։ Ավել պակաս կներես։


Ես հայտնում եմ տեսակետս քո հայտնած տեսակետի մասին, բոլոր դիդակտիկ և ոչ-այնքան մասերով․ դուրդ չի գալիս, կարող ես հետս քննարկման մեջ չմտնել, առանց հարգանքի ու խուսափելու։ Ես իմ գրառմամբ հաստատ հետդ քննարկման մեջ չէի մտնում, ինչը պիտի պարզ լիներ առաջին տողից։ Կարծում ես խեղաթյուրված պարաֆրազներ եմ անում, լավ, դեմ չեմ կարծիքիդ։ Թե դրանով վարկաբեկել եմ՝ ներողություն եմ խնդրում։ Ավել պակաս էլ չկա, մի նեղվի․ ֆորում ա, հայ եկեղեցու պատմության դաս չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, բայց էս Ծլնգը ինչ ագրեսիվ մարդ ա: Հիշու՞մ եք, մի ժամանակ էլ իմ վրա էր հարձակվում անընդհատ, իրա պատճառով ուզում էի Ակումբից հեռանայի…

----------

Lion (20.01.2019), Ծլնգ (20.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սփյուռք, նենց որ սաղս էլ սփյուռք ենք։
> Ու ընդհանրապես ՀԱԵ֊ն սփյուռքի բազմաթիվ համայնքների վրա բավական կործանարար ազդեցություն ունի։ Էդ միֆ ա, թե իրանք են համախմբել։ Հակառակը՝ եթե համայնքները ոչ թե եկեղեցու, այլ ուրիշ արժեքի շուրջ համախմբվեին, ավելի հզոր կլինեին։ Նույն եկեղեցու պատճառով Բեռլինում երկու հայ համայնք կա, մեկը՝ եկեղեցուն կից, մեկը՝ ոչ կրոնական։ Աբսուրդ ա, բայց հենց եկեղեցու հողի վրա ա համայնքը երկու մասի բաժանվել։ Էլ չասեմ, թե հայկական դպրոցներն ինչքան են տուժում եկեղեցուն կից լինելուց, որովհետև կրոնը առաջնային պլան ա մղվում, լեզուն՝ երկրորդային։ Ասենք ստեղ էլ լիքը հայ եմ ճանաչում, բայց մեծ մասը նախընտրում ա համայնքի հետ գործ չունենա։ Ես մի պահ գործ ունեցա, հիմա նախընտրում եմ հեռու մնալ։ Եթե եկեղեցու փոխարեն ուրիշ կառույց լիներ (դեսպանատուն, հյուպատոսություն կամ մի որևէ այլ ավելի շատ Հայաստանի, քան կրոնի հետ կապող բան), վստահ եմ՝ շատերի վերաբերմունքն ուրիշ կլիներ, համայնքներն էլ ավելի ուժեղ կլինեին։


Հորս արև, իրական դեպք եմ պատմում ․․․․․ 

Ուղիղ չորս օր առաջ, Վիենտիանում առավոտ բարլուսով նախաճաշում եմ, մեկ էլ մի 70-ի մոտ սիմպո հոպար ա մոտենում ու ջերմ բարևում ա․ Կանադայում ապրող լիբանանահայ ա, Լաոսում կնոջ հետ տուրիզմ էին անում։ Ազգանունս պատահական տեսել էր էտ գեսթհաուսի մնացողների ցուցակում, ցույց էին տվել։ Վոբշեմ, երեկոյան նստեցինք, գարեջուր բան խմեցինք, ահագին ջերմ զրուցեցինք, ես էլ արևմտահայերեն նենց ոչինչ խոսում եմ, դե մամաս ախպար ա։ Վերջում էս մարդն ասեց․ «Հոս երկու հայ կանք արդեն, եկեղեցի մը չշինե՞նք»   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  խնդացինք, մնդացինք ․․․․ 

ՀԱԵ-ն իրա սաղ մուտիտներով ու սխալներով ամեն դեպքում հայապահպանման լուրջ ինստիտուտ ա եղել ու մնում ա։ Կալկաթայում, Սինգապուրում, Յանգոնում հայ չի մնացել, եկեղեցիները մնացել են։ Մարդիկ մի բան իմացել են էն վախտ, որ որտեղ գնացել են եկեղեցի են սարքել։ Պետք ա եղել ուրեմն։ Դժվար օսման-մոնղոլները զաստավիտ արած լինեին որ Սինգապուրում եկեղցի սարքեին։ Եկեղեցին սարքել են, կողքը դպրոց են սարքել, տպագրատուն են սարքել, գիրք են գրել, բաժանել են, վաճառել են։ Հիմա կասես, թող առանց եկեղեցու դպրոցը սարքեին։ Է թող սարքեին, բայց ոնց տեսնում ես չեն սարքել, այսինքն իրոք եկեղեցին դպրոցաշինության մեջ շատ կարևոր դերակատարում ա ունեցել։ 

Չեմ ասում կրոնը սարքենք դպրոցական առարկա, տերտերներին էլ բերենք լցնենք դպրոցները ․․․ ախմախություն ա դա։ Բայց ՀԱԵ-ն գոնե հայերի մեծամասնության համար մնում ա ինքնության կարևոր բաղադրիչներից մեկը։

----------

Lion (20.01.2019), Progart (20.01.2019), Գաղթական (20.01.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ ֆրանկները՝ հայ կաթոլիկներն էլ պակաս ներդրում չունեն հայապահպանման գործում։ Մենակ Մխիթարյան Միաբանության գրադարանն արդեն ինչ ասես արժի, գումարած Զմմառուն իրա ողջ գործունեությամբ։

----------


## Adam

Ընդհանրապես՝ սփյուռք բառի մասին, որ խոսք գնաց... ինձ թվում ա՝ աշխարհում էդ բառն օգտագործում են մենակ հայերը: Ու դրանից կայֆ են ստանում: Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ հայերն են նաև ստիպել միջազգային հանրությանը՝ ստեղծել diaspora բառը: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ՝ ես ոչ մի ուրիշ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ չեմ տեսել էսքան ժամանակ որ էդ բառն օգտագործի: Բոլոր երկրներն էլ ունեն իրենց հայրենակիցները, որոնք օտար ափերում են բնակվում: Բայց ամեն րոպե էդ սփյուռք-չսփյուռք բառը չեն մտցնում խոսակցության մեջ ու մատի փաթաթան սարքում: Մարդ կա՝ նույնիսկ չգիտի էլ՝ դա ինչ ա: Ու ի՞նչ անպայման ա՝ անուն կպցնել էն մարդուն, որն իր երկրում չի ապրում: Դա պարտադիր բան ա՞: Դա պիտակ ա: Ես, օրինակ, ինձ սփյուռք չեմ համարում ու չեմ համարի: Ես նույնիսկ ազգություն ասվածից եմ ուզում հրաժարվեմ հավերժ ու ինձ համարեմ երկիր մոլորակի քաղաքացի ներքուստ (արդե՛ն տենց ա): Թե չէ՝ սփյուռքս որն ա: Սփյուռք բառն ինքնին արդեն փող լվալու միջոց ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պոզիտիվ հոդված նոր ԱԺ-ի մասին ․․․ 

Ինչ է կատարվում նոր խորհրդարանում

----------

John (23.01.2019), Lion (20.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ ֆրանկները՝ հայ կաթոլիկներն էլ պակաս ներդրում չունեն հայապահպանման գործում։ Մենակ Մխիթարյան Միաբանության գրադարանն արդեն ինչ ասես արժի, գումարած Զմմառուն իրա ողջ գործունեությամբ։


Մխիթարը ֆրանգ չի եղել ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արա, բայց էս Ծլնգը ինչ ագրեսիվ մարդ ա: Հիշու՞մ եք, մի ժամանակ էլ իմ վրա էր հարձակվում անընդհատ, իրա պատճառով ուզում էի Ակումբից հեռանայի…


բա գիտես ում պատճառով եմ հա հեռանում ակումբից․․․  :LOL:  ոչ սեռ ա ճանաչում էդ Ծլնգը, ոչ գենդեր ու տարիք, սաղին մի գերանդիով հնձում ա, տո, արգելափակել ազատվել ա պետք դրանից (էն «սատանա կա քաղաքում» մոտիվներով արդեն քնիս մեջ էլ եմ սկսել գոռալ «Ծլնգ կա՛ ակումբում»)․․․




> Հիմա կասես, թող առանց եկեղեցու դպրոցը սարքեին։ Է թող սարքեին, բայց ոնց տեսնում ես չեն սարքել, այսինքն իրոք եկեղեցին դպրոցաշինության մեջ շատ կարևոր դերակատարում ա ունեցել։


եղել են ու կան այդպիսի դպրոցներ, ոչ թե շենքի իմաստով, այլ որպես հաստատություն, սովորաբար վարձած տարածքներում, բայց հազվադեպ նաև կարողանում են իրենց շենքը գնել կամ կառուցել։ Տենց համախմբվում են մի քանի ընտանիքներով, դպրոց բացում, որ հիմիկվա երեխաներին կրթեն։ Հետո այդ մի սերունդ երեխաները մեծանում են, աշակերտ չի մնում։ Այդ երեխաներն էլ ցրվում են, կամ օտարանում եմ ինչ-որ չափով, դե համ էլ մինչև իրենց երեխաներն են ունենում, տարիների բացակ է լինում, ու դպրոցը գրվում ա սառուցին։ Եթե շենք էլ ունեին, ծախում են՝ կուտակված պարտքերը փակելու համար, կամ նվիրաբերում են մի հայկական կազմակերպության։ Հազվադեպ, բայց այսպիսի դժվար տարիներին գնում միանում են եկեղեցու դպրոցին․․․ բայց ամեն դեպքում պատմության մեջ հետք չեն թողնում։ Սենց մի տասի չափ օրինակներ գիտեմ եվրոպաներ-ամերիկաներով։ Եկեղեցիների առավելությունն այսպիսի դպրոցների նկատմամբ էն ա, որ բազմասերնդանի համայնքներ են կազմում (ու այս իմատով գրեթե ունիկալ ինստիտուտ ա)․ լիքը երիտասարդ ընտանիքներ էլ կան, երեխաներին վաղուց մեծացրած կամ միայնակ ծերեր էլ, մեծահասակ երեխաներ ունեցողներ էլ, չամուսնացած երիտասարդներ էլ, տո հավատացյալ ու անհավատներ էլ  :Jpit: ։ Ու դա հնարավորություն է տալիս այդ դպրոցներն ավելի երկարատև պահել, նույնիսկ դժվար տարիներ կամ տասնամյակներ էլ բոլորել ու նորից վերակենդանացնել։ Դե դպրոցի շենքն էլ բազմանպատակ շենքում ա սովորաբար լինում, որի վրա կարողանում են համայնքից փող հավաքել։ Կամավոր աշխատուժի պակաս էլ գրեթե չի լինում, քանի որ թոշակի անցած ծերերը գոհ ու շնորհակալ են կամավոր երեխա պահել-կրթել, ու մեծ համայնքում հա էլ լինում են տնային տնտեսուհիներ կամ կես դրույքով աշխատողներ, ով գալիս դպրոցում որևէ ֆունկցիա ա կատարում։ Այս իմաստով ՀԲԸՄ-ն ա կարում մի քիչ «մրցել» եկեղեցու հետ, բայց մենակ մեծ հայկական օջախներում ա կարողանում դպրոցներ պահել, ու որպես ահագին մեծ կազմակերպություն, ունի իր բաժին ներքին խնդիրները։ Ամեն դեպքում արժի զանազանել ՀԱԵ-ի դավանանքն ու գլոբալ ինստիտուտը ու կոնկրետ եկեղեցու շուրջ ստեղծված տեղական համայնքը։ Տեղական եկեղեցական համայնքը սովորաբար իր խորհուրդն ա ունենում, ով տերտերի հետ տնօրինում ա բյուջեն ու մշակութային դուստր կազմակերպությունները։ Ու ինչպես ցանկացած ինստիտուտ, ունենում ա իր մշակույթն ու տարօրինակությունները։

----------


## Lion

> Պոզիտիվ հոդված նոր ԱԺ-ի մասին ․․․ 
> 
> Ինչ է կատարվում նոր խորհրդարանում


Իր թերություններով հանդերձ սա ավելի, անհամեմատ առողջ է, քան նախկինը: Իսկ թերությունները ընթացքում կվերանան, Շառմազանովն էլ սկզբում ընենց  ակուլա չի եղել, ոնց կար վերջում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իր թերություններով հանդերձ սա ավելի, անհամեմատ առողջ է, քան նախկինը: Իսկ թերությունները ընթացքում կվերանան, Շառմազանովն էլ սկզբում ընենց  ակուլա չի եղել, ոնց կար վերջում...


Որ ասում եմ լատենտ հանրապետական ես, չես հավատում  :LOL:  Շարմազանովն ակուլա էր, յանի նենց փորձված էր, բան-ման, էս ջահելներն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում կհավսարվեն իրան, կդառնան նոր Շարմազանովներ  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Որ ասում եմ լատենտ հանրապետական ես, չես հավատում  Շարմազանովն ակուլա էր, յանի նենց փորձված էր, բան-ման, էս ջահելներն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում կհավսարվեն իրան, կդառնան նոր Շարմազանովներ


Այ օրինակ Աշոտյանը ոնց սիկտիր կար տենց սիկտիր էլ մնաց։ ճճք

----------


## boooooooom

Իսկ էդ եկեղեցու հայապահպան գործունեությունը դեսպանատները չեն կարո՞ղ իրենց վրա վերցնել։ Կամ հնարավոր ա՞, որ դրանց դերը տենց բարձրացել ա դեսպանատների անգործության հետևանքով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ էդ եկեղեցու հայապահպան գործունեությունը դեսպանատները չեն կարո՞ղ իրենց վրա վերցնել։ Կամ հնարավոր ա՞, որ դրանց դերը տենց բարձրացել ա դեսպանատների անգործության հետևանքով։


Ընկեր, հազար տարվա գործունեությունը ուզում ես դեսպանատները երկու տարում վերցեն իրանց վրա։ Հանուն ինչի՞: Ուրիշ ավելի օգտակար բան չկա՞ դեսպանատների համար զբաղվելու։ Սրանով արդեն զբաղվով կա լավից վատից էլի։ Կամ ի՞նչ անենք էն երկրների հետ, որտեղ դեսպանատուն չկա։ Անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի ա ՀԱԵ-ն տենց ատվռաշենի առաջացնում։ Հա, մեր հիմիկվա տերտերների մեծ մասը չաթլախությամբ ա զբաղված։ Պատճառն էլ էն չի, որ ՀԵԱ-ն մտել ա պետության մեջ։ Ընդհակառակը, էն ա, որ մեր այլանդակ պետությունը մտել ա ՀԱԵ-ի մեջ ու սարքել ա իրա նման չաթլախ։ Բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա աշխարհով մեկ հազար տարի գործող, Հայաստանն ու հայությանը ներկայացնող ինստիտուտը փակենք։ 

Երուսաղեմի պատրիարքարանը Մատենդարանի չափ գրականություն ունի։ Հայ մատենագրության ու գրականության ուսումնասիրության լուրջ կենտրոն ա։ Եկեք փակենք, տեղը դեսպանատանը կից մի հատ աշխարհիկ օֆիս բացենք։ Ինչի՞ համար ընկեր։ Ի՞նչ ա դա մեզ տալու, բացի մի հատ հսկայական ժառանգություն կորցնելուց։

----------

Gayl (21.01.2019), Գաղթական (21.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ էդ եկեղեցու հայապահպան գործունեությունը դեսպանատները չեն կարո՞ղ իրենց վրա վերցնել։ Կամ հնարավոր ա՞, որ դրանց դերը տենց բարձրացել ա դեսպանատների անգործության հետևանքով։


Էստեղ մարդիկ առաքելականությունը ազգային ինքնության ու ինքնագիտակցության մաս են համարում, դու ասում ես՝ դեսպանատուն: Ռուսու ասած՝ "Не путай божий дар с яичницей", Բում ջան:
Բայց դե ազգը հոմոգեն, միասեռ զանգված չի. նրանում ներառված յուրաքանչյուր անհատ՝ լինի հայրենիքում, թե դրանից դուրս, ինքը գիտի, թե իր ազգապահպանությունն ինչով է որոշվում, ու ոչ ոք կոչված չի սահմանելու հայ լինելու ու հայ մնալու (կամ չմնալու) համընդհանուր գործոները: Մեկի համար էդ հացում նշանակալին ՀԱԵ-ն է, մեկի համար՝ համայնքայնությունը, մեկի համար էլ՝ լեզուն կամ ուրիշ մի բան: Գուցե հենց քո ասած դեսպանատան հետ կապն էլ է ինչ-որ մեկի համար կարևոր գործոն. ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի:

----------

boooooooom (21.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

1. Նաղդ օրինակ արդեն բերեցին, որ եկեղեցին համայնքի երկփեղկման պատճառ ա դարձել
2. Եկեղեցին նոր չի սկսել «չափլախությամբ զբաղվել», որ կապես պետության հետ։ Ստեղված օրվանից էլ իրա գործունեության ձևն ու նպատակը նույնն ա. մարդկանց վախերի ու հավատքի վրա փող աշխատել։ Իսկ էդ համայնքը կապելը էդ գործունեության побочный էֆեկտ ա։ Ու էդ օբյեկտի իմաստը գերագնահատել իրա տված побочный էֆեկտի համար համար սխալ ա։

----------

boooooooom (21.01.2019), Freeman (22.01.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչի՞ համար ընկեր։


Որովհետև 2000 տարի ա անցել, բայց մենք նույնն ենք մնացել ))
Անհանդուրժողականության ու քաղաքակրթության սանդղակը ոչ իջելա, ոչ բարձրացել:

Էն ժամանակ քրիստոնյա էին՝ ատելությամբ բազմաստվածության հետքերն էին մաքրում, հիմա էլ աթեիստ են դարձել ու ընկել ՀԱԵ հետևից...

----------


## boooooooom

Որ ավելի վերահսկելի ու թափանցիկ դառնա։ Մարդը ագահ կենդանի ա ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ սև շորերի տակ ահագին "գեշ բաներ կան թաքնված" ու իրանց ոչինչ ասել չի կարելի։ Ես ուզում եմ վստահ լինել, որ իրանք բավարարվում են մարդկանց ուղեղի ինչուներին հեքիաթներով պատասխանելով ու չեն օգտվում միամիտ մարդկանց թուլությունից (էս վերջին բառերով նպատակ չունեմ ոչ մեկին վիրավորել, ուղղակի այլ ձև չգտա միտքս արտահայտելու): 
Եթե նրանց գործունեությունը կողքից թույն բիզնեսի նման չլիներ, սենց մտահոգություններ չէին առաջանա։

----------

Adam (21.01.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էստեղ մարդիկ առաքելականությունը ազգային ինքնության ու ինքնագիտակցության մաս են համարում, դու ասում ես՝ դեսպանատուն: Ռուսու ասած՝ "Не путай божий дар с яичницей", Բում ջան:
> Բայց դե ազգը հոմոգեն, միասեռ զանգված չի. նրանում ներառված յուրաքանչյուր անհատ՝ լինի հայրենիքում, թե դրանից դուրս, ինքը գիտի, թե իր ազգապահպանությունն ինչով է որոշվում, ու ոչ ոք կոչված չի սահմանելու հայ լինելու ու հայ մնալու (կամ չմնալու) համընդհանուր գործոները: Մեկի համար էդ հացում նշանակալին ՀԱԵ-ն է, մեկի համար՝ համայնքայնությունը, մեկի համար էլ՝ լեզուն կամ ուրիշ մի բան: Գուցե հենց քո ասած դեսպանատան հետ կապն էլ է ինչ-որ մեկի համար կարևոր գործոն. ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի:


Այվուշ ջան, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ լինելը պարտադիր ա հայ լինելու համար։ Հենց թեկուզ վերևը մխիթարյանների օրինակն եմ բերել, որոնք կաթոլիկ են։ Կամ լիքը աթեիստ հայ կա եկեղեցու տեղը չգիտի, որ էլ ուզում ա իմանա: Բայց լիքը հայ էլ կա, որ իրան ՀԱԵ հետևորդ համարում։ Ինչ ասեմ, սաղ հայության մի 70-80% կլինի՞։ Լավ, թող լինի հայության կեսը։ Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, էտ մարդկան հետ ի՞նչ անենք։ 

Իմ կյանքից էլի մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ։ Մոլդովայում մի քանի տարի աշխատել, ապրել եմ։ Ուրեմն էս Մոլդովայի հայ համայնքի յանի նախագահը, մի այլանդակ կնիկ էր, կարող ա հիմա էլ ինքը։  Մեկ ու մեջ միջոցառումներ էին կազմակերպում, հրավիրում էին։ Մի անգամը գնացի, կես տարի էտ այլանդակությունից խելքի չէի գալիս։ Բացումը սկսվեց էն Թաթայի ռուսերեն Արմենիյա Մայա երգով ու մնացածն էլ նույն ոգով, ավելի վատ։ Հինգ տարի երեսները չեմ ուզեցել տեսնեմ։ Միակ տեղը, որտեղ քչից շատից նորմալ հայության համ ու հոտ էր գալիս էտ անտեր երկրում, Զատիկի օրերին հայկական եկեղեցու բակում եկեղեցու կազմակերպած միջոցառումն էր։ 

Կամ ասենք, իմ ամերիկահայ բարեկամներից մեկը երեխու մի տարեկանին եքա ծախսով բանով եկավ Հայաստան, որ երեխուն կնքեն։ Իրա համար էտ կյանքի իմաստ էր։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, լիքը մարդու համար էտ շատ կարևոր ա։ Հմոզված եմ, որ ավելի շատ մարդու համար ա կարևոր, քան կարևոր չի։ 

Մեկը ես հավատացյալ չեմ, լուսատարիներով հեռու եմ հավատացյաներից, էս ծայրահեղ հավատացյալներից համ էլ վախենում եմ։ Գարեգինի երեսը չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ, ու լիքը այլ տերտերների։ Բայց ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարա ՀԱԵ-ի գործունեությունը մի խոդով զրոյացնեմ ու որպես անպետք ու վնասակար ինստիտուտ դուրս քցեմ մեր կյանքից։ ՀԱԵ-ն իմ պատմության ու մշակույթի շատ կարևոր մասն ա, ու իմ նման մի քան միլիոն հայի։

----------

Gayl (21.01.2019), Գաղթական (21.01.2019), Յոհաննես (21.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սենց թեմա էլ ունենք   :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Այվուշ ջան, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ լինելը պարտադիր ա հայ լինելու համար։ Հենց թեկուզ վերևը մխիթարյանների օրինակն եմ բերել, որոնք կաթոլիկ են։ Կամ լիքը աթեիստ հայ կա եկեղեցու տեղը չգիտի, որ էլ ուզում ա իմանա: Բայց լիքը հայ էլ կա, որ իրան ՀԱԵ հետևորդ համարում։ Ինչ ասեմ, սաղ հայության մի 70-80% կլինի՞։ Լավ, թող լինի հայության կեսը։ Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, էտ մարդկան հետ ի՞նչ անենք։ 
> 
> Իմ կյանքից էլի մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ։ Մոլդովայում մի քանի տարի աշխատել, ապրել եմ։ Ուրեմն էս Մոլդովայի հայ համայնքի յանի նախագահը, մի այլանդակ կնիկ էր, կարող ա հիմա էլ ինքը։  Մեկ ու մեջ միջոցառումներ էին կազմակերպում, հրավիրում էին։ Մի անգամը գնացի, կես տարի էտ այլանդակությունից խելքի չէի գալիս։ Բացումը սկսվեց էն Թաթայի ռուսերեն Արմենիյա Մայա երգով ու մնացածն էլ նույն ոգով, ավելի վատ։ Հինգ տարի երեսները չեմ ուզեցել տեսնեմ։ Միակ տեղը, որտեղ քչից շատից նորմալ հայության համ ու հոտ էր գալիս էտ անտեր երկրում, Զատիկի օրերին հայկական եկեղեցու բակում եկեղեցու կազմակերպած միջոցառումն էր։ 
> 
> Կամ ասենք, իմ ամերիկահայ բարեկամներից մեկը երեխու մի տարեկանին եքա ծախսով բանով եկավ Հայաստան, որ երեխուն կնքեն։ Իրա համար էտ կյանքի իմաստ էր։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, լիքը մարդու համար էտ շատ կարևոր ա։ Հմոզված եմ, որ ավելի շատ մարդու համար ա կարևոր, քան կարևոր չի։ 
> 
> Մեկը ես հավատացյալ չեմ, լուսատարիներով հեռու եմ հավատացյաներից, էս ծայրահեղ հավատացյալներից համ էլ վախենում եմ։ Գարեգինի երեսը չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ, ու լիքը այլ տերտերների։ Բայց ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարա ՀԱԵ-ի գործունեությունը մի խոդով զրոյացնեմ ու որպես անպետք ու վնասակար ինստիտուտ դուրս քցեմ մեր կյանքից։ ՀԱԵ-ն իմ պատմության ու մշակույթի շատ կարևոր մասն ա, ու իմ նման մի քան միլիոն հայի։


Իմ ասածը ինչո՞վ էր հակասում քոնին, Տրիբուն ջան:
Գրել եմ՝ ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի, թե ինչով է ինքը հայ մնացել կամ մնում: Մեկի համար՝ էսպես է, մեկի համար՝ էնպես: 
Իհարկե, լիքը մարդու համար ՀԱԵ-ն շատ կարևոր է. ես դա չեմ էլ ժխտում ու էդպես էլ գրել եմ: Բայց լիքը մարդու համար էլ հեչ կարևոր չի. ասածս էն է, որ եկեք համընդհանուր գործոններ չորոշենք ազգապահպանության կարևորության մասին՝ լինի հայաստանաբնակի համար, թե սփյուռքի: Եվ քանի դեռ ազգային ժողով, որը ամբողջ ազգն է ներկայացնում, ՀԱԵ ենք կանչում, համոզված չեմ, թե էդ «համընդհանուր կարևորության» գաղափարից հեռու ենք գնում:

----------

boooooooom (21.01.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2019), Աթեիստ (21.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ ասածը ինչո՞վ էր հակասում քոնին, Տրիբուն ջան:
> Գրել եմ՝ ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի, թե ինչով է ինքը հայ մնացել կամ մնում: Մեկի համար՝ էսպես է, մեկի համար՝ էնպես: 
> Իհարկե, լիքը մարդու համար ՀԱԵ-ն շատ կարևոր է. ես դա չեմ էլ ժխտում ու էդպես էլ գրել եմ: Բայց լիքը մարդու համար էլ հեչ կարևոր չի. ասածս էն է, որ եկեք համընդհանուր գործոններ չորոշենք ազգապահպանության կարևորության մասին՝ լինի հայաստանաբնակի համար, թե սփյուռքի:


Դե լավ ա, որ չի հակասում։ Չեմ սիրում քեզ հակասել  :Blush:  

Ջան, էլի, ոչ մեկս չենք ասել, որ հայպահպանման գործում ՀԱԵ-ն միակն ա ու անփոխարինելի ա։ Ասել ենք կարևոր ա եղել ու դեռ կարևոր ա։ Էս չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշ կարևորներ չկան։ 




> Եվ քանի դեռ ազգային ժողով, որը ամբողջ ազգն է ներկայացնում, ՀԱԵ ենք կանչում, համոզված չեմ, թե էդ «համընդհանուր կարևորության» գաղափարից հեռու ենք գնում:


Վաբշե տո ԱԺ-ն ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին ա մենակ ներկայացնում։ ՀԱԵ-ն էլ, ոնց որ գրել են սահմանադրության մեջ բացառիկ հա՞ դեր և այլն։ Լավ ա որ գրած ա, թե վատ ա, ձեն չեմ հանում։ Երևի հավայի ա  :LOL:  ԱԺ-ն էլ կարևորելով էտ բացառիկությունը կաթողիկոսին իրա բացման նիստին հրավիրում ա։ Ուրեմն ռուս, քուրդ, ասորի համայնքների ներկայացուցիչ պատգամավորները դրա դեմ բան չեն ասել, մի աթեիստ կար սաղ ԱԺ-ում, նվաստացած ա զգացել իրան։ Ջան, սիրուն չի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Նաղդ օրինակ արդեն բերեցին, որ եկեղեցին համայնքի երկփեղկման պատճառ ա դարձել


Փակեք եկեղեցիները ապեր, ու ազգովի միասնության պարը պարենք։

----------


## Adam

Ե՛ս մեկը՝ ինձ հայ եմ համարում առաջին հերթին հենց նրա համար, որ հայերեն եմ խոսում: ՀԱԵ-մաե չգիտեմ: Հայերեն ե՞ս խոսում. ուրեմն հայ ես: Նույն կերպով (քանի լեզու գիտես՝ էդքան մարդ ես սկզբունքով) ինձ համարում եմ ևս երկու ազգի ներկայացուցիչ: Ինձ համար առաջինը լեզուն ա: Կամերունից սևամորթ ա եկել Երևան ու հայերեն ա խոսում ֆլուը՞նթ. ուրեմն ինքը հայ ա նաև այսուհետ: Հ.Գ. ինչ լավ ա, որ ռուսերենս էս վերջին տարիներին հետ ա ընգել: Փառք:  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> Որ ավելի վերահսկելի ու թափանցիկ դառնա։ Մարդը ագահ կենդանի ա ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ սև շորերի տակ ահագին "գեշ բաներ կան թաքնված" ու իրանց ոչինչ ասել չի կարելի։ Ես ուզում եմ վստահ լինել, որ իրանք բավարարվում են մարդկանց ուղեղի ինչուներին հեքիաթներով պատասխանելով ու չեն օգտվում միամիտ մարդկանց թուլությունից (էս վերջին բառերով նպատակ չունեմ ոչ մեկին վիրավորել, ուղղակի այլ ձև չգտա միտքս արտահայտելու): 
> Եթե նրանց գործունեությունը կողքից թույն բիզնեսի նման չլիներ, սենց մտահոգություններ չէին առաջանա։


Բու՜մ ջան, համամիտ եմ: Մորմոններն ու եհովայի վկաներն ավելի՛ կարան նպաստեն Հայաստանում մարդկանց քրիստոնեություն քարոզելուն, «հավատքի բերելուն» ու սովորեցնելուն՝ ապրել Աստծո պատվիրաններով, քան էդ սև բալախոններով, կեղծ արևմտահայերեն խոսող (օղորմածիկ Ազատ Գասպարյանին հիշեցի) , փոշոտ միրուքներով չարչիները: Դրանցից մարդ շատ-շատ սովորի ձեռք պաչել: Էն էլ՝ չգիտես՝ էդ պաչելուց 2 ժամ առաջ էդ ձեռքն ինչեր ա արել: Հ.Գ. ա՛յս ձեռքերը, արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի առաջնորդիների՛ ձեռքերը: Ինչեր ասես, որ չեն թափահարել այս ձեռքերը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փակեք եկեղեցիները ապեր, ու ազգովի միասնության պարը պարենք։


Եթե դու ներքուստ տենց ցանկություն ունես, բարձրաձայնի, բայց ինձ մի վերագրի էն, ինչ ես չեմ ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

Մի հատ ապուշ մետաֆոր հիշեցի, որ ես էի հորինել տարիներ առաջ: Մի քիչ ապուշոտ ա, բայց որ լա՜վ ուզենաս՝ մեջն ինչ-որ ճշմարտություն կա: (կարող ա ուրիշներն էլ հորինած լինեն միաժամանակ):  Եկեղեցիներն ու կրոնները ես համարում եմ Աստծո հետ կապվելու օպերատորներ: Ոնց որ հեռախոսային օպերատորները, որ մեզ կապ են տրամադրում՝ սերվերին միանալու: Սերվերն էլ ինտերնետն ա, էլի (Աստված): Հիմա՝ թե ես կընտրեմ orange, sfr, free wifi, թե bouygues telecom (սրանք ֆրանսիական օպերատորներ են :ճճ) … ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Մեկ ա՝ բոլորն ինձ տարբեր փաթեթներ են առաջարկում՝ սեռվերին միանալու: Ամեն մեկն՝ իրա ձևով: Առակս զինչ կցուցանոյ… կարևորը սեռվեռն ա, այլ ոչ՝ օպերատորը: Հիմա ե՛ս ներկա դրությամբ առանց օպերատոր եմ ֆռֆռում էս կյանքում: Ու օդից wifi -ով եմ կպնում սեռվեռին: Տենց ա դզում: Օպերատորները հոգնացրել են:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի հատ ապուշ մետաֆոր հիշեցի, որ ես էի հորինել տարիներ առաջ: Մի քիչ ապուշոտ ա, բայց որ լա՜վ ուզենաս՝ մեջն ինչ-որ ճշմարտություն կա: (կարող ա ուրիշներն էլ հորինած լինեն միաժամանակ):  Եկեղեցիներն ու կրոնները ես համարում եմ Աստծո հետ կապվելու օպերատորներ: Ոնց որ հեռախոսային օպերատորները, որ մեզ կապ են տրամադրում՝ սերվերին միանալու: Սերվերն էլ ինտերնետն ա, էլի (Աստված): Հիմա՝ թե ես կընտրեմ orange, sfr, free wifi, թե bouygues telecom (սրանք ֆրանսիական օպերատորներ են :ճճ) … ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Մեկ ա՝ բոլորն ինձ տարբեր փաթեթներ են առաջարկում՝ սեռվերին միանալու: Ամեն մեկն՝ իրա ձևով: Առակս զինչ կցուցանոյ… կարևորը սեռվեռն ա, այլ ոչ՝ օպերատորը: Հիմա ե՛ս ներկա դրությամբ առանց օպերատոր եմ ֆռֆռում էս կյանքում: Ու օդից wifi -ով եմ կպնում սեռվեռին: Տենց ա դզում: Օպերատորները հոգնացրել են:


Wifi ի կոդն էլ իրանք գիտեն, ուզենան կտան ուզենան չեն տա, երբ ուզենան կանջատեն, ոպշմ ոնց ուզեն տենց ա։

----------


## Adam

> Wifi ի կոդն էլ իրանք գիտեն, ուզենան կտան ուզենան չեն տա, երբ ուզենան կանջատեն, ոպշմ ոնց ուզեն տենց ա։


շատ ես խորանում  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> շատ ես խորանում


Դե լավ ուրեմն 3 խնձորի սպասենք։

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Երեկ հանրապետականի հետ էի խմում, նենց վստահ էր, որ իրանք երկրորդ տեղով անցնելու են, էմքան նեռվայնացրեց, որ վերջում ջղայնացա ու որոշեցի, որ ՀՀԿն չի անցնելու։ Հետը գրազ եկա, որ չեն անցնելու, բայց գռազը ջանդամ։ Չպիտի անցնեն, լեզուները պտի կարճանա։


Տվել ա՞

----------


## Chuk

> Տվել ա՞


Չէ, հանրապետական ա ։ճ

----------

Ձայնալար (25.03.2019)

----------

